# Amoklauf bei Stuttgart



## Stancer (11. März 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,612606,00.html

Tja und was lernen wir daraus ? Verbot von Killerspielen scheint nicht zu verhindern, das Jugendliche Amok laufen. Kann vielleicht daran liegen das Killerspiele nichts damit zu tun haben ? 

Ich wette aber es dauert nicht mehr lange bis die Computerspiele wieder zum Ziel werden....
Oder lernen die Menschen dazu und schauen wirklich mal nach, wie es zu so etwas kommen kann ?


Was meint ihr ? Das das was dort passiert ist, absolut schrecklich ist steht ausser Frage und soll hier auch nicht Thema sein. Eher gehts darum mit welchen Folgen ihr rechnet.


----------



## Rhokan (11. März 2009)

Mich interessieren erstmal weniger die Folgenn den Medien, als die Tatsache das der geschnappt werden soll. Ich wohn einen Kreis weiter und muss heut Mittag nochmal in die Schule...


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2009)

Es steht doch noch überhaupt nichts zum Täter fest, außer das er wohl 17 ist und möglicherweise Schüler an der Realschule war. Ich halte es für zu früh, gleich wieder Spekulationen über Spielverbote zu diskutieren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

ich weiss nicht, ob es spiele sein werden, aber der angebliche auslöser für die tat wird natürlich wieder schnell gefunden sein. vll lassen sich die medien ja mal was neues einfallen...


----------



## Stancer (11. März 2009)

Manche Medien berichten der Täter sei bereits geschnappt. Andere behaupten er sei noch auf der Flucht.

Also wenn ich da wohnen würde, würde ich meine Kinder zuhause lassen bis der geschnappt ist. Aber es soll sich ja um einen Ex-Schüler handeln, also kommt das Alter ja hin und da stimmen die Medien auch alle überein


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es steht doch noch überhaupt nichts zum Täter fest, außer das er wohl 17 ist und möglicherweise Schüler an der Realschule war. Ich halte es für zu früh, gleich wieder Spekulationen über Spielverbote zu diskutieren.


Absolut.

Erstmal abwarten und schauen.
Um dieses bedrückende Thema in einem Thread auszuschlachten scheint es mir auch noch zu früh.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es steht doch noch überhaupt nichts zum Täter fest, außer das er wohl 17 ist und möglicherweise Schüler an der Realschule war. Ich halte es für zu früh, gleich wieder Spekulationen über Spielverbote zu diskutieren.



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das Medien und Politiker das auch nur irgendwie interessiert?
Für sie ist die Gleichung immernoch "Amoklauf = Killerspiele" denen ist es doch vollkommen wurscht warum er das wirklich getan hat, hauptsache man kann wieder sagen "Man arbeite ja nur für die Sicherheit der Gesellschaft" nur um sich nicht großartig mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen zu müssen und so wieder einfach Wählerstimmen zu sammeln, gerade im Blick auf die Bundestagswahl wird es wohl noch schlimmer als sonst...


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2009)

Laut RTL wurde der Täter von einem Polizist erschossen.


----------



## Stancer (11. März 2009)

Die Polizei hat nun zumindest dementiert, das der Täter gefasst wurde. Also läuft er wohl noch irgendwo rum.

Amoklauf ist übrigens nicht gleich Amoklauf.

Begeht ein jugendlicher in der Vergangenheit einen Amoklauf waren immer Killerspiele schuld.
Beging ein Erwachsener oder Älterer einen Amoklauf hiess es immer er war psychisch gestört


----------



## remiel87 (11. März 2009)

ich denk es kommt das selbe wie immer die pc spiele sind schuld, daran wird sich glaub nie etwas ändern


----------



## Aromat05 (11. März 2009)

Und Balt kommt in den News, der Amok lauf er von Stuttgart hat wie die andren das spiel counter Strike gespielt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

Ich habe gelesen, dass er sich wohl selbst erschossen haben soll. Würde mich nicht wundern, da viele Amokläufer und Entführer dies als letzten Weg wählen. Ich finde sowas trotzdem sehr, sehr schlimm. Vor allem weil einige gute Freunde in der näheren Umgebung wohnen. Allein die Tatsache, dass die Eltern ein Arsenal an Waffen im Haus hatten, ist in meinen Augen erschreckend. Selbst wenn man nicht davon ausgehen muss, dass das eigene Kind auf dumme Gedanken kommt, allein aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte man in privaten Haushalten keine scharfe Waffen besitzen dürfen. Wenn wir die gleichen laschen Gesetze wie in den USA hätten, würden uns solche Nachrichten schon gar nicht mehr schocken. Waffen gehören einfach nicht in die Reichweite von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Zudem sollte man die Schuld weder bei Killerspielen, noch bei anderen Unterhaltunsgmedien suchen. Wenn ein Mensch eine solche Tat begeht, dann ist im sozialen Umfeld etwas schiefgelaufen. Wer dazu in der Lage ist, andere sinnlos zu töten, hat nicht erst seit gestern ein Problem.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. März 2009)

Laut bild hat sich der Junge auf einem Parkplatz erschossen:
12.35 Uhr: Der Amokläufer hat sich auf einem Parkplatz eines Einkaufszentrum in Wendlingen erschossen.



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2009)

Ja ist doch immer so.

Wenn jemand Amokläuft und die Polizei findet zuhause Counter Strike, ist das Spiel schuld.

Wenn jemand Amokläuft und die Polizei findet zuhause World of Warcraft, ist das Spiel schuld.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

Nicht durch das Spiel wird man zum Killer sondern durch die Tatsache nicht damit umgehen zu können was man im Spiel erlebt.


----------



## Matago (11. März 2009)

Also ich habe überlegt ob ich zu diesem Thema was posten soll oder nicht.

Aber letztendlich hat mich der Beitrag von Selor Kiith doch dazu bewegt was zu schreiben.

Was hier passiert ist ist das 10 möglicherweise sogar mehr Junge Menschen, die noch das
ganze Leben vor sich hatten gewaltsam aus dem Leben gerissen wurden.

Sie hinterlassen gebrochene (zerüttete) Familien, trauernde Geschwister, Eltern die sich von
diesem Schicksalsschlag nie erholen werden. Freunde und Mitschüler die evtl. für
die nächsten Jahre in eine Therapeutische Behandlung müssen und evtl. für immer einen
Knacks weg haben.
Das ist eine Tragödie für mitbeteiligte und betrofene von einem für uns gar nicht vorstellbaren Aussmaß.

Und die einzige Sorge die hier der eine oder andere hier hat ist, wie die Politik oder Presse
es ausschlachtet ?? 
Ob evtl. wieder den Spielen die Schuld gegeben wird und ich gefahr laufe, dass mein Lieblingsspiel
verboten wird ??

Also ich weiss ja nicht wie soziopatisch hier der eine oder andere hier veranlagt ist aber ich finde es 
absolut geschmacklos. Vielleicht wäre eine Prise Mitgefühl angebracht oder ????


----------



## Stancer (11. März 2009)

Ich habe doch geschrieben, das der Inhalt des Amoklaufs hier kein Thema ist.

Warum sollte er es auch sein ? Ich könnte zwar schreiben das ich mit der Familie mitleide und ihnen mein Beileid gebe aber das wäre einfach gelogen. Es ist schlimm was passiert ist, keine Frage aber ich kannte keine der Personen und geht mich daher auch nichts an. 

Also lasst bitte alle Kommentare bezüglich des Inhalts der Tat aussen vor. Es geht hier darum mit welchen Folgen zu rechnen ist, denn im Gegensatz zu der Tat selbst sind auch wir von den möglichen Folgen betroffen.


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Also ich habe überlegt ob ich zu diesem Thema was posten soll oder nicht.
> 
> Aber letztendlich hat mich der Beitrag von Selor Kiith doch dazu bewegt was zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Postings du explizit ansprichst, aber was ist daran geschmacklos, wenn man versucht, über die Ursachen zu diskutieren? Ich für meinen Teil finde solche Vorfälle sehr tragisch und das habe ich auch so ausgedrückt, aber dennoch finde ich es lächerlich, wie Politik und Medien wahrscheinlich wieder irgendwelchen Spielen oder CDs die Schuld zuschieben, während psychologische Hilfe und ein bisschen mehr Aufmerksamkeit vielleicht das ganze Blutbad hätten verhindern können. Niemand spielt herunter, dass die Opfer der Familien momentan großen Schmerz verspüren und viel Leid erleben, aber man muss sich auch fragen, ob so etwas passierten musste und warum nichts dagegen getan wurde. Das bringt auf lange Sicht mehr, als bloße Mitleidsbekundungen. Wenn ein labiler Mensch soziale Probleme hat, sich nicht eingliedern kann oder zum Außenseiter wird, dann sollte man dies aufmerksam beobachten und ihm Hilfe anbieten, anstatt sich wie so viele nicht dafür zu interessieren. Anderen die Schuld zu geben, ist sehr einfach, aber selbst darüber nachzudenken, ob man alles getan hat, um solch eine Eskalation zu verhindern, scheint nach wie vor ein Problem zu sein. Mir ist es persönlich egal, ob Spiele wie Counter Strike verboten werden, aber mir ist es nicht egal, dass der Grund für den Amoklauf vermutlich wieder nicht richtig analysiert wird und man so Gefahr läuft, dass irgendwann wieder Unschuldige sterben, weil Eltern, Lehrer und Politiker so verdammt ignorant sind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ja nicht wie soziopatisch hier der eine oder andere hier veranlagt ist aber ich finde es
> absolut geschmacklos. Vielleicht wäre eine Prise Mitgefühl angebracht oder ????



Ich wollte sicher nicht Eiskalt klingen und ich hab lediglich auf den von mir zitierten geantwortet...
außerdem, an den Toten kann ich nichts ändern... gegen diese Kriminalisierung und Brandmarkung kann ich mich aber wehren... immerhin werden sie uns auch alle wieder als psychopathische, gewalttätige, sozialkrüppel hinstellen... denn in den Nachrichten und der Politik geht es schon lange nicht mehr um Wahrheit... es geht nur noch um Quoten, Stimmen und Geld... und da kommt sowas wieder gerade recht und eine Bevölkerungsgruppe mal wieder zu Aussätzigen zu erklären und sie als das Übel der Gesellschaft zu manifestieren ist etwas das schon immer getan wurde...


----------



## Moronic (11. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Also ich habe überlegt ob ich zu diesem Thema was posten soll oder nicht.
> 
> Aber letztendlich hat mich der Beitrag von Selor Kiith doch dazu bewegt was zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Aromat05 (11. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ja nicht wie soziopatisch hier der eine oder andere hier veranlagt ist aber ich finde es
> absolut geschmacklos. Vielleicht wäre eine Prise Mitgefühl angebracht oder ????


dann müsst ich ja dauernd weinen weil jede Sec ein mensch Stirbt, ist halt der verlauf des lebens die einen erwischt es früher die andren später.


----------



## Maladin (11. März 2009)

Es ist absolut unpassend hier Witze zu reißen. Haltet mich nicht für humorlos aber eine Tragödie, wie diese in Stuttgart ist gerade erst geschehen und es ist absolut zu früh dafür.

Bleibt beim Thema und sachlich. Ein Forum ist auch eher unpassend für Beileidsbekundungen.

_Wieder geöffnet._

/wink maladin


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Also ich habe überlegt ob ich zu diesem Thema was posten soll oder nicht.
> Aber letztendlich hat mich der Beitrag von Selor Kiith doch dazu bewegt was zu schreiben.
> Was hier passiert ist ist das 10 möglicherweise sogar mehr Junge Menschen, die noch das
> ganze Leben vor sich hatten gewaltsam aus dem Leben gerissen wurden.
> ...



Da hast du natürlich recht, aber was bringt es den Angehörigen der Opfer wenn ihnen zig Leute ihr Mitgefühl ausdrücken? Ohne Frage, es ist schrecklich was passiert ist, aber es ist passiert wir können es nicht mehr rückgängig machen. Wir sollten lieber daran Arbeiten die Ursachen für Amokläufe zu beseitigen, damit solche dinge nicht wieder passieren. Und gerade die Politiker die jetzt auf Stimmenfang gehen mit der Aussage: "Die Killerspiele waren es, ich verbiete die Killerspiele also wählt mich" sind daran nicht unschuldig. Es sollte viel mehr Angebote für Jugendliche geben, überall, um soziale Verwahrlosung zu verhindern was auch ein Grund für Amokläufe sein kann. Kleinere Klassen in Schulen, dadurch intensivere Betreung aller Schüler insbesondere der sozial schwachen. Schulpsychologen, Vertrauenslehrer mit denen man reden kann wenn man Probleme hat, auch weil man sich vielleicht nicht an die Eltern wenden kann/will.

Denkt mal darüber nach, falsches Mitleid bekommen die angehörigen sowieso schon genug ausgedrückt, fangt lieber an etwas gegen Amokläufe zu tun.

Und wie schon Maladin's Sig sagt: 





			
				Maladin schrieb:
			
		

> Ah well, there's always hope.


----------



## Matago (11. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, aber was bringt es den Angehörigen der Opfer wenn ihnen zig Leute ihr Mitgefühl ausdrücken? Ohne Frage, es ist schrecklich was passiert ist, aber es ist passiert wir können es nicht mehr rückgängig machen. Wir sollten lieber daran Arbeiten die Ursachen für Amokläufe zu beseitigen, damit solche dinge nicht wieder passieren. Und gerade die Politiker die jetzt auf Stimmenfang gehen mit der Aussage: "Die Killerspiele waren es, ich verbiete die Killerspiele also wählt mich" sind daran nicht unschuldig. Es sollte viel mehr Angebote für Jugendliche geben, überall, um soziale Verwahrlosung zu verhindern was auch ein Grund für Amokläufe sein kann. Kleinere Klassen in Schulen, dadurch intensivere Betreung aller Schüler insbesondere der sozial schwachen. Schulpsychologen, Vertrauenslehrer mit denen man reden kann wenn man Probleme hat, auch weil man sich vielleicht nicht an die Eltern wenden kann/will.
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach, falsches Mitleid bekommen die angehörigen sowieso schon genug ausgedrückt, fangt lieber an etwas gegen Amokläufe zu tun.




Nicht missverstehen mir geht es nicht darum dass hier jemand seine Beileid bekundet,
dafür ist dieses Forum auch gar nicht gedacht, aber wenn
schon Leute hier drüber Sinnieren dass er doch hoffentlich seine Festplatte gelöscht hat
und das mindestens 7 mal usw. damit mann dafür die Spiele nicht verantwortlich machen kann.

Und die Beiträge werden auch noch mit Smileys geschmückt, dann finde ich das im zusammenhang
mit 10 Toten mehr als Geschmacklos.


Edit ich sehe gerade dass Maladin die entsprechenden kommentare schon entfernt.


----------



## Naarg (11. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Und die Beiträge werden auch noch mit Smileys geschmückt, dann finde ich das im zusammenhang
> mit 10 Toten mehr als Geschmacklos.


Den Gedankengang muss man erst erklären, es liegt in der Natur des Menschen, dass er erstmal denkt: "In wie weit betrifft mich das persöhnlich?"


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2009)

Schlimme Sache. Aber ganz ehrlich, ausser den Familienangehörigen und den Leuten die genau danaben standen interessierts es doch keine Sau. Warum sollte man sich schon Gedanken über so etwas machen?! Dann müsste man auch an die verhungerndern Kinder und den ganzen rest denken und könnte auf dieser Welt nicht mehr leben.

Falls sie ein Gewaltspiel auf seinem PC finden sollten, ist ganz klar das sie zum Teil diesem Spiel die Schuld geben werden. War noch nie anders und wird auch immer so bleiben.


----------



## Matago (11. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Schlimme Sache. Aber ganz ehrlich, ausser den Familienangehörigen und den Leuten die genau danaben standen interessierts es doch keine Sau. Warum sollte man sich schon Gedanken über so etwas machen?! Dann müsste man auch an die verhungerndern Kinder und den ganzen rest denken und könnte auf dieser Welt nicht mehr leben.
> 
> Falls sie ein Gewaltspiel auf seinem PC finden sollten, ist ganz klar das sie zum Teil diesem Spiel die Schuld geben werden. War noch nie anders und wird auch immer so bleiben.



Nochmal anscheinend liest sich keiner meine Beiträge richtig durch.

Ich verlange nicht dass jemand sich dafür interessiert, ich verlange nicht dass sich jemand dazu Gedanken macht
ich verlange nicht dass jemand hier sein Beileid bekundet oder sonstiges.

Ich habe bloss geschrieben dass es nicht angebracht ist im zusammenhang mit dieser Tragödie geschmacklose
Postings zu machen. ( Und wenn ich dann ein Moralapostel bin naja dann gut).

Und um auf dein Beispiel zu kommen. Wenn ein Artikel im Spiegel stehen würde über die Hungersnot
in Somalia mit über 100 000 toten und jemand würde diesen Artikel hier posten.

Und ein anderer würde dann schreiben z. : 
Hoffentlich findet keine in meinem Müll das Hänchen was ich gestern weggeschmissen hab   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann würde ich das auch geschmacklos finden.


----------



## nuriina (11. März 2009)

Erstmal mit Mitgefühl den Betroffenen. Meine Freundin ist selber Lehrerin an einer Schule die schon mal geräumt wurde wegen einer anonymen Drohung. Passiert ist zum Glück nichts. 

Leider wird auch diesmal wieder genau das passieren wie davor auch immer. Mitschüler und Lehrer werden sagen, das der Amokläufer eigentlich nie auffällig war, ein ruhiger Typ aber irgendwie doch so merkwürdig, dass niemand was mit Ihm zu tun haben wollte. In den Medien wird das Thema Gewaltspiele breitgetreten und am Ende passiert wieder nichts was solchen Menschen die am Ende zu solchen Aktionen bereit sind in irgendeiner Art und Weise hilft.


----------



## Maladin (11. März 2009)

Bleibt beim Thema mes amies.

Offtopic entfernt

/wink maladin


----------



## Moronic (11. März 2009)

Um beim Thema zu bleiben...

Die Regierung diskutiert sich mal wieder dumm und dämlich über ein Verbot von sogenannten "Killerspielen". Und ob sie nun in diesem Fall welche finden oder nicht ist belanglos, dafür werden bestimmte Politiker schon sorge tragen.

Oder ums einfacher zu machen, die Regierung reitet wieder einmal nur auf Symthomen herum anstatt wirklich etwas zu bewegen.

Warum benötigen Privatpersonen eigentlich 18 halb- bzw vollautomatische Waffen?

Ich meine, warum verbietet man Privatpersonen nicht einfach den Waffenbesitz? Wäre doch viel sinnvoller, oder stehe ich mit dieser meinung alleine?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. März 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Warum benötigen Privatpersonen eigentlich 18 halb- bzw vollautomatische Waffen?



Das sehe ich auch so, sollten Politiker sich doch lieber um dieses Thema balgen - weil sorry, aber dieses Problem ist weit schwerwiegender.
Aber die Naivität der Menschen lässt das nicht zu, die breite Masse hat von dem Thema keine Ahnung und ist natürlich sehr empfänglich für solch einfache Verurteilungen.


----------



## nuriina (11. März 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Oder ums einfacher zu machen, die Regierung reitet wieder einmal nur auf Symthomen herum anstatt wirklich etwas zu bewegen.
> 
> Warum benötigen Privatpersonen eigentlich 18 halb- bzw vollautomatische Waffen?
> 
> Ich meine, warum verbietet man Privatpersonen nicht einfach den Waffenbesitz? Wäre doch viel sinnvoller, oder stehe ich mit dieser meinung alleine?



Waffenbesitz ist auch nicht die Ursache des ganzen. Wenn jemand Waffen haben will bekommt er sie - als Privatperson darfst du in DE auch nicht einfach Waffen besitzen. Man braucht schon einen Waffenschein. Wie leicht man den bekommt ist eine andere Sache. Der 17 Jährige wird aber 100% keinen Waffenschein gehabt haben.


Die Ursachen für sowas liegen leider tiefer.


----------



## Aromat05 (11. März 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Warum benötigen Privatpersonen eigentlich 18 halb- bzw vollautomatische Waffen?
> 
> Ich meine, warum verbietet man Privatpersonen nicht einfach den Waffenbesitz? Wäre doch viel sinnvoller, oder stehe ich mit dieser meinung alleine?


Ich bin auch da für für was brauch mensch 18 Vollautomatische waffen? will er privat krieg machen? 

Ich wär auch da für als über Sinnlos Killerspiele verbote zu reden mehr die waffen in privat haus er zu verbiete.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Ich meine, warum verbietet man Privatpersonen nicht einfach den Waffenbesitz? Wäre doch viel sinnvoller, oder stehe ich mit dieser meinung alleine?



Die Frage ist nur ob solche Personen ihre Waffen dann auch abgeben, selbst wenn es Gesetz ist. Sie waren ja scheinbar der meinung 18 Waffen besitzen zu müssen. Und auch wenn der Sohn schon 17 war, warum trägt der Vater bzw. die Mutter den Schlüssel für den Waffenschrank nicht an einer kette um den Hals?


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Um beim Thema zu bleiben...
> 
> Die Regierung diskutiert sich mal wieder dumm und dämlich über ein Verbot von sogenannten "Killerspielen". Und ob sie nun in diesem Fall welche finden oder nicht ist belanglos, dafür werden bestimmte Politiker schon sorge tragen.
> 
> ...



Nein, das sehe ich genau so. Habe ich mich bereits zu geäußert. Vor allem in Haushalte mit Kindern und Jugendlichen gehören einfach keine Waffen. Da kann soviel passieren, dazu braucht es nur einen Moment der Unaufmerksamkeit. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum Privatpersonen ein solches Arsenal an Waffen brauchen. Da sind Zwischenfälle fast schon vorprogrammiert. In meinen Augen haben da sowohl die Eltern, die die Waffen unachtsam aufbewahrt haben, als auch die Poltiker Schuld, die sowas überhaupt erst zulassen.


----------



## Maladin (11. März 2009)

Den Waffen ist auch nur eine kleine Teilschuld zuzuordnen. Um Volker Piespers zu zitieren. 



> Man messe eine Gesellschaft daran, wie sie mit ihren schwächsten Gliedern umgeht. Erzählt mal als Mann auf einer Party, das ihr Kindergärtner seid. Ertragt die mitleidigen Blicke den ganzen Abend.



Wenn wir die Kinder und die Jugendlichen in unserer Gesellschaft in Räumen unterrichten, in denen wir nicht einmal unsere Notdurft erledigen würden ... naja ^^

Es hinkt eindeutig an der Art, wie wir unseren Nachwuchs fördern und lehren. Wenn ich daran denke, was uns teilweise als Lehrer vorgesetzt wurde.

Die einzig richtige Konsequenz wäre das erhöhen des Bildungsetats des Staates. Die billigere und politisch wirksamere Konsequenz wären Neonsticker auf Spieleverpackungen, statt dieses dunklen Rots.

/wink maladin


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Mal zum Thema:

Es gibt einfach zu wenige Amokläufe in Deutschland um den Aufwand zu rechtfertigen mit dem die Medien diese Thematik ausschlachten. Jeden Tag sterben mehr Menschen an einer Grippe, verhungern/verdursten oder werden von irgendeiner größeren Fraktion/Regierung exekutiert. Wer sind wir das uns nur diese 16 Menschen interessieren dürfen, wieviele von uns haben diese Menschen denn persönlich gekannt, genau, auch nicht mehr als den Rest der unnötig verstorbenen an diesem Vormittag...btw. wärend Du diesen Text gelesen hast sind 6 Kinder auf dieser Welt verhungert.

Wir setzen unsere Prioritäten falsch, und die Medien geben uns was wir haben wollen, ignoranz, panikmache und realitätsfremde objektivität...


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Den Waffen ist auch nur eine kleine Teilschuld zuzuordnen. Um Volker Piespers zu zitieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kriege die Bildungsmiserie fast jeden Tag mit, da ich durch mein Studium zahlreiche Praktika an verschiedenen Schulen absolvieren muss. Was da an Missständen herrscht, lässt sich kaum in Worte fassen. "Gleichgültigkeit" wäre der richtige Begriff, um die Arbeit mancher Pädagogen treffend zu bezeichnen. Die Stadt steckt ihr Geld in Projekte, von denen die Bürger nicht ansatzweise profitieren und in den Schulen brechen die Dächer ein. Es gibt zu wenig gute Lehrer, die ihren Job noch mit Begeisterung machen. Lustlosigkeit und Desinteresse dominiert und ob die Schüler letztendlich etwas lernen oder nach dem Ende der Schulzeit beim Arbeitslosenamt vorsprechen, interessiert nur die wenigsten. Das Geld wird teilweise nur so rausgeschmissen, aber für vernünftige, halbwegs funktionelle PCs oder Geschichtsbücher, deren Inhalt nicht mit dem Ende des 2. WKs endet, ist im Etat nichts mehr übrig. Wenn ich mitkriege, dass Unterricht immer wieder ausfällt, weil Materialien fehlen oder die Lehrkräfte schlecht organisiert sind, dann frage ich mich, wie man heutzutage überhaupt noch etwas lernen soll. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Kinder und Jugendliche, die Probleme haben und dadurch zum Außenseiter werden, gar nicht mehr auffallen. Ich erwarte nicht, dass die Schule das ausgleicht, was in manchen Erziehungen falsch gelaufen ist, aber mir kann niemand erzählen, dass man als Lehrer nicht wenigstens einen kleinen Anteil daran hat, wie sich ein Kind entwickelt.

Und wenn ich dann sehe, wie die Bild-Zeitung den Amoklauf dann wieder absolut piätätslos und sensationsgeil ausschlachtet, wundert mich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. März 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Warum benötigen Privatpersonen eigentlich 18 halb- bzw vollautomatische Waffen?


Es gibt keine halb- bzw. vollautomatische Waffen in Privatbesitz (zumindest nicht legal)!


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema:
> 
> Es gibt einfach zu wenige Amokläufe in Deutschland um den Aufwand zu rechtfertigen mit dem die Medien diese Thematik ausschlachten. Jeden Tag sterben mehr Menschen an einer Grippe, verhungern/verdursten oder werden von irgendeiner größeren Fraktion/Regierung exekutiert. Wer sind wir das uns nur diese 16 Menschen interessieren dürfen, wieviele von uns haben diese Menschen denn persönlich gekannt, genau, auch nicht mehr als den Rest der unnötig verstorbenen an diesem Vormittag...btw. wärend Du diesen Text gelesen hast sind 6 Kinder auf dieser Welt verhungert.
> 
> Wir setzen unsere Prioritäten falsch, und die Medien geben uns was wir haben wollen, ignoranz, panikmache und realitätsfremde objektivität...



/sign




Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kriege die Bildungsmiserie fast jeden Tag mit, da ich durch mein Studium zahlreiche Praktika an verschiedenen Schulen absolvieren muss. Was da an Missständen herrscht, lässt sich kaum in Worte fassen. "Gleichgültigkeit" wäre der richtige Begriff, um die Arbeit mancher Pädagogen treffend zu bezeichnen. Die Stadt steckt ihr Geld in Projekte, von denen die Bürger nicht ansatzweise profitieren und in den Schulen brechen die Dächer ein. Es gibt zu wenig gute Lehrer, die ihren Job noch mit Begeisterung machen. Lustlosigkeit und Desinteresse dominiert und ob die Schüler letztendlich etwas lernen oder nach dem Ende der Schulzeit beim Arbeitslosenamt vorsprechen, interessiert nur die wenigsten. Das Geld wird teilweise nur so rausgeschmissen, aber für vernünftige, halbwegs funktionelle PCs oder Geschichtsbücher, deren Inhalt nicht mit dem Ende des 2. WKs endet, ist im Etat nichts mehr übrig. Wenn ich mitkriege, dass Unterricht immer wieder ausfällt, weil Materialien fehlen oder die Lehrkräfte schlecht organisiert sind, dann frage ich mich, wie man heutzutage überhaupt noch etwas lernen soll. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Kinder und Jugendliche, die Probleme haben und dadurch zum Außenseiter werden, gar nicht mehr auffallen. Ich erwarte nicht, dass die Schule das ausgleicht, was in manchen Erziehungen falsch gelaufen ist, aber mir kann niemand erzählen, dass man als Lehrer nicht wenigstens einen kleinen Anteil daran hat, wie sich ein Kind entwickelt.
> 
> Und wenn ich dann sehe, wie die Bild-Zeitung den Amoklauf dann wieder absolut piätätslos und sensationsgeil ausschlachtet, wundert mich gar nichts mehr.



/sign


Beides genau meine Meinung. Die Bildzeitung ist sowieso nur für sensationsgeile Leute gedacht, die nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich am Leid oder dem Privatleben anderer zu ergötzen. Wie war das? Die Bildzeitung hetzt gegen Counterstrike und bietet es im eigenen Online Shop an. Das sagt ja wohl alles.


----------



## Aromat05 (11. März 2009)

Ich würde es auch Intressiren was für ne waffe es war Wen es ne vollautomatische  war! 

Ne Ak.47 ?eine mp m4 was weiss ich so was halt denk ich mal ^^ aber wen das verboten ist und es so was in der art war hat der vater auch dreck am stecken!


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2009)

Mh.. "RTL hat gesagt" .. "ZDF behauptet". Bei Ntv wird alles im Zusammenhang mit Totenzahl, Geschehnissen und dem ganzen Drumherum immer mit dem Zusatz "Vermutlich" und "Momentan noch Gerüchte" markiert.

Aber spekulativ: Schule -> Autoflucht mit Schießerei aus dem Auto raus -> Supermarkt 
Na, Parallelen erkannt? Wie lange wird es dauern, bis GTA als "Ursache" von den Medien publiziert statt frühere Probleme mit Mitschülern oder aktuelle im Elternhaus oder sonstige soziale Defizite (Ich mein damit nicht Finanziell, der Vater des Verursachers ist ja angeblich Unternehmer)?


----------



## Gramarye (11. März 2009)

Als ich von dieser Tat erfahren habe, war ich sehr geschockt. Meine ersten Fragen waren, warum und wie?
Warum erschießt ein Mensch unschuldige Menschen und wie kommt ein 17-Jähriger an Waffen (Eltern sollen ja im Besitz von Waffen sein, aber ich finde allein der Besitz von Waffen ist kein gutes Verhalten).

Die Schuld auf eine bestimmte Sparte, wie zum Beispiel auf Computerspiele, abzuwälzen halte ich persönlich für falsch....

Den Betroffenen bzw. deren Eltern/Verwandten haben mein tiefstes Beileid, auch wenn dieses Beileid die Toten nicht zurückholen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> "...der Vater des Verursachers ist ja angeblich Unternehmer)?"





Dann hätte er mal was mit seinem Sohn "unternehmen" sollen...  *schenkelkloppfer*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Die Verbindung zwichen Amoklauf und Softwareindustrie wird doch nur dann rangenommen, wenn sich irgend jemand in einer entsprechenden Position einen Vorteil davon verspricht. 

Da frage ich mich welchen Vorteil dir die Thematisierung bringt, ZAM?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (11. März 2009)

Bleibt beim Thema - es geht um die möglichen Konsequenzen und nicht welche Waffe er welchen Kalibers er nutzte usw.

Offtopic entfernt

/wink maladin


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich welchen Vorteil dir die Thematisierung bringt, ZAM?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schreibe keine Kommentare um einen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen, sondern um die Gedanken zum Thema beizutragen.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Dann hätte er mal was mit seinem Sohn "unternehmen" sollen... *schenkelkloppfer*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei du da garnicht so Unrecht hast...


Vielleicht wäre das wirklich nicht passiert wenn der Vater was mit seinem Sohn unternommen hätte, vielleicht haben sich Vater und Mutter nicht für ihren Sohn interessiert? So etwas kann mitunter auch der Auslöser sein.


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (11. März 2009)

jetzt haben wir schon so ein extrem verschärftes waffengesetz in Deutschland.

wo hat der die Waffe her für die Tat? 10 Menschen legt man nicht einfach so mit der Jagt-Flinte des Opa`s um. und Automatikwaffen bekommt man auch nicht in jedem sportgescheft. jedenfalls keine die etwas anderes verschießen als diabolos.

gut mit 17 könnte er schon bei der Bundeswehr gewesen sein, gerade in der grundausbildung. aber dann sind nicht Spiele schuld, sonder mangelde Kontrollen bei den Behörden. Oder gibt es seit Neusten ein fenster bei der Bundeswehr wo Waffen für Amokläufer frei zugänglich rum liegen?

man sollte nicht immer gleich den spielen die schuld für den Grund der tad geben. Sondern eher schaun wie man verhindern kann das solche menschen überhaupt an waffen kommen.
es heißt ja auch nicht gleich das jeder WoW spieler mit nem Schwert amok läuft, nur weil in WoW das Schwert eine der haupt Waffen ist.


----------



## Storyteller (11. März 2009)

Ich bin jedenfalls ziemlich geschockt. Zwei Amokläufe innerhalb von 24 Stunden ... Was versprechen sich die Menschen davon? Warum bringen sie wahllos Unschuldige um? Und wie kann so eine Tat andere dazu anstacheln, das Gleiche zu tun?

Ich verstehe das einfach nicht ...


----------



## firose (11. März 2009)

Zu den Waffen im Privatheaushalt, ich denke mal ein Verbot würde nichts bringen da eben nicht alle ihr Waffen abgeben würden,
bzw auch fragen werden: Bekomm ich das Geld wieder das ich in die Waffen gesteckt hab?
Und eigentlich sollte auch niemand außer der Besitzer an die Waffen kommen, würde man die Waffen auch dort aufbewahren wo sie hingehören.
Mein Vater hat auch eine Waffenbesitzkarte, also auch Waffen.
Aber sie sind in einem Tresor aufbewahrt werden, wo auch keiner rankommen kann da nur er die Kombination kennt um ihn
zu öffnen. Da würde man auch nie rankommen da man den nicht einfach aufbrechen kann.

Was man machen könnte, wäre einfach schärfere Kontrolle der Besitzer nicht das direkte Verbot.
Wer nicht die Möglichkeit hat Waffen so aufzubewahren, dass niemand an sie ran kommen kann, soll auch keine haben.


----------



## shadow24 (11. März 2009)

also zum abschluss nochmal zu den Waffen:der Vater kann auch Jäger gewesen sein und ganz legal ein Waffenschein besitzen,aber ob er jetzt halb-u.vollautomatische Waffen hatte oder nur eine einzige Pistole...Fakt ist,das der Sohn Zugang hatte und ein Blutbad angerichtet hat...
wahrscheinlich war wieder kollektives Versagen Schuld.angefangen bei den Eltern,den Freunden,den Lehrern,usw...so eine Kurzschlussreaktion baut sich eigentlich nie kurzfristig auf sondern ist Resultat von vielen langfristigen Faktoren im Umfeld des Amokläufers,welche noch geklärt werden müssen...
und ja, wenn die Polizei Spuren von "gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen" auf dem Rechner finden,wird auch das wieder grosses Thema so kurz vor der Wahl werden...spätestens wenn sich die Bild wieder einschaltet...
was soll sonst noch passieren????gar nichts.was ist bei den anderen Amokläufern passiert ausser ungläubiges Kopfschütteln bei den Betroffenen und Angehörigen.
und ganz im Ernst:was soll auch passieren?der Amokläufer ist tot und hat seine Gründe mit ins Grab genommen.die Eltern kriegen vielleicht eine Mitschuld zugesprochen wegen den Waffen und das wars...in 4 Wochen redet ausser den Angehörigen kein Mensch mehr darüber...klingt hart ist aber so.


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich schreibe keine Kommentare um einen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen, sondern um die Gedanken zum Thema beizutragen.




Dann empfindest Du auch unbändige Wut gegenüber den Klatschspaltenschreibenden und hohle Phrasen dreschenden Möchtegernreportern/redakteuren, die für Absatzzahlen sogar noch die offfieziellen Sterberaten der letzten Obdachlosenzählungen schönen würden? Da mag man doch die Waffengesetze nochmal lockern und einen Waffenschein beantragen, zum Selbstzweck natürlich. Wie in einem Land mit so wenig Bewustsein noch davon ausgegangen werden kann, das bei diesem Maß an Gleichgültigkeit auch nur ein Mindestsatz an Interessierten einen feuchten F*** auf Ihren jeweils Nächsten geben würden, ist mir nicht gänzlich schleierhaft, und wenn das dann doch geschieht, geschieht es aus den falschen Gründen. Bei mehreren Milliarden anderen Menschen auf dieser Welt fällt es mir schwer um genau 16 verstorbene zu Trauern, aber das ganze direkt (wieder einmal) sofort mit Spielesoftware in Verbindung zu bringen erscheint mir ein wenig dekadent und viel schlimmer noch, irreführend.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. März 2009)

Wie betroffen hier manche tun ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand durch die Gegend zieht und wahllos Leute abballert, das ist schlimm, ja. Aber auf der Welt passieren in jeder Minute weitaus schlimmere Sachen, die man sich teilweise nichtmal vorstellen will oder kann.

Und warum passiert sowas? Weil unsere Gesellschaft und unser System so gestaltet werden, um aus Menschen einen Haufen ignoranter Konsumzombies zu machen, die keine Ahnung haben, warum sie existieren, warum sie leben und was der ganze Spaß hier überhaupt soll.

Und manche können das besser ertragen als andere. Und im Extremfall, wenn man's nicht mehr ertragen kann, läuft man Amok. Es folgt ein riesen Medienwirbel, Fingerzeigerei, aber ändern tut sich nix.

Bis zum nächsten mal ... Next.


----------



## glacios (11. März 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Ihr seid doch nicht anders als die ach so bösen Politiker. Aber Hauptsache hohl daherschwätzen und über die Ursachen philosphieren, die ja wohl in der ach so schlimmen Schulbildung, die hier in Deutschland herrscht, in der Erziehung, im sozialen Umfeld, bei den Eltern, die ihre 18 Waffen dem Kind mit der Begründung "Hab a weng Spaß" in die Hand gedrückt haben und nicht zu vergessen beim Petermännchen liegen müssen.
Merkt ihr denn nicht, dass ihr diesen Amoklauf genauso auf Dinge schiebt, die euch persönlich weniger tangieren (zb. Waffen etc.) wie eben der Deutsche Schützenverein, der die Verantwortungslosgikeit der Eltern anprangert oder der Politiker die Killerspiele?
Jeder denkt doch letztenendes nur an sich selbst (Hoffentlich wird Crysis 2 auch uncut in D erscheinen), der Amoklauf ist Mittel zum Zweck.
Sicher als angehender Herr Lehrer kann man schön über das Bildungssystem schimpfen solange man es nicht selbst verbessern muss, hat man sein Bestes gegeben.
Man kann gerne darüber nachdenken, wie das zu verhindern ist und sieht man mal von Beschuldigungen jeweils der anderen Seite ab, wird man zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass es sowas in der Menschheit wohl schon immer gegeben hat und zumnidest vorerst auch weiter geben wird. Da kann man soviele Milliarden in die Erziehung reinpumpen wie man will, man kann jegliche Art von Waffe und Spiel, in dem Waffen vorkommen verbieten, sowas in der Art wird weiter existieren.
Sollte man dann am besten rumsitzen und gar nichts tun, weils ja eh keinen Unterscheid macht? Rumsitzen tun wir doch schon immer, ob wir dabei reden oder nix sagen, bleibt meiner Meinung nach jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls ziemlich geschockt. Zwei Amokläufe innerhalb von 24 Stunden ... Was versprechen sich die Menschen davon? Warum bringen sie wahllos Unschuldige um? Und wie kann so eine Tat andere dazu anstacheln, das Gleiche zu tun?
> 
> Ich verstehe das einfach nicht ...




Niemand ist Unschuldig!

Wir verteilen den Titel "Unschuldig" an die verschiedensten Personen/Lebewesen ohne darüber nachzudenken, letztlich ist aber die Frage nach Schuld oder Unschuld nicht entscheident, sondern nur und einzig die Frage nach den Kausalitäten, welche die Geschehnisse beinflusst haben. Das ein Mensch einen anderen Menschen töten kann ist mit sicherheit keine Neuigkeit und vor allem zeigt die verneinung des Sachverhaltes von Dir nur eines, das in unserer Gesellschaft Mitgefühl gegenüber unbekannten nur so lange vorhält bis eine weitere klagende Überschrift auf irgendeiner Zeitung erscheint.


----------



## rEdiC (11. März 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls ziemlich geschockt. Zwei Amokläufe innerhalb von 24 Stunden ... Was versprechen sich die Menschen davon? Warum bringen sie wahllos Unschuldige um? Und wie kann so eine Tat andere dazu anstacheln, das Gleiche zu tun?
> 
> Ich verstehe das einfach nicht ...


2 ?


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (11. März 2009)

So etwas ist durch NICHTS zu entschuldigen. Wen mich jemand vorsätzlich jeden Tag fertig macht mich beleidigt, schlägt etz dan habe ich eine Wut gegen ihn und ein Motiv, aber  wahllos in eine Schule zu gehen und rumzuschießen, unschuldige zu töten, Kinder Mit 13-14 Jahren. Wie gestört muss ein Mensch dazu sein? 

Mir tun die Angehörigen sehr Leid. Jeder wo selbst Kinder hat kann sich das vorstellen. Was für ein Gefüll ist das zu erfahren das sein eigenes Kind nicht mehr nach Hause kommt? Ich möchte da gar nicht dran denken.

Und natürlich wird die komplette Schuld wieder auf die Ego Shooter geschoben. Was erwartet ihr? Politiker sind Menschen die immer den einfachsten Weg wählen.  

Drei Dinge kann ich euch schon jetzt vorhersagen. Öffnet morgen eure Zeitung und schaut nach:
1. ,,Machen Killerspiele zu Killern?,, wird irgendwo die Überschrift sein 
2. ,,Politik denkt Landesweit über ein verbot von Killerspielen nach,, werdet ihr auch finden
3. ,, Wan reagiert die Politik endlich? Verbietet die Killerspiele!,, denke zu 90% in der Bildzeitung

Meine Persönliche meinung dazu, war der Täter sicherlich ein Einzelgänger. Hatte Probleme in der Familie. Wurde mit sicherheit von seinen Mitschülern gemobt. Ich weiß nicht was davon zutrifft aber ich denke das das auch sehr wichtige Gründe wären.

Die Usk in Deutschland ist die härteste Europa weit. Computerspiele KÖNNEN nicht der einzige Grund für so eine Aktion sein. Das allerdings ist der Politik Egal, ein Sündenbock muss her und den werden sie finden.... 

Mfg Patrick


----------



## Storyteller (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Niemand ist Unschuldig!
> 
> Wir verteilen den Titel "Unschuldig" an die verschiedensten Personen/Lebewesen ohne darüber nachzudenken, letztlich ist aber die Frage nach Schuld oder Unschuld nicht entscheident, sondern nur und einzig die Frage nach den Kausalitäten, welche die Geschehnisse beinflusst haben. Das ein Mensch einen anderen Menschen töten kann ist mit sicherheit keine Neuigkeit und vor allem zeigt die verneinung des Sachverhaltes von Dir nur eines, das in unserer Gesellschaft Mitgefühl gegenüber unbekannten nur so lange vorhält bis eine weitere klagende Überschrift auf irgendeiner Zeitung erscheint.



Wie schaffst Du es von meinem Post, auf die ganze Gesellschaft zu schließen? Einiges an Interpretationsvermögen muss ich Dir schon zugestehen. Zudem finde ich den Satz "Niemand ist unschuldig" sehr fatalistisch. Willst Du damit sagen, dass Schüler X, der den Täter womöglich gar nicht kannte und vielleicht noch nie bewusst zu Gesicht bekommen hat, durch dessen Hand aber zu Tode kam, eine Mitschuld an der Tat trägt? Und was ist mit den beiden Passanten, die zufällig die Straße entlang gingen und erschossen wurden? Auch Täter?

Wenn dem so wäre, dann hätten wir alle kollektiv an jedem Verbrechen in der gesamten Welt eine Mitschuld. Ob wir davon wissen oder auch nicht. Bitte melde Dich in diesem Fall bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle, um Dich zu stellen. Schließlich bist Du ja Mittäter.

Und übrigens: Ich habe nicht die Tatsache in Frage gestellt, warum ein Mensch einen anderen umbringen kann. Aber wahlloses Töten, das stellt mich immer wieder vor Rätsel. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es besser so, dass ich es nicht verstehe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

> Sicher als angehender Herr Lehrer kann man schön über das Bildungssystem schimpfen solange man es nicht selbst verbessern muss, hat man sein Bestes gegeben.



Ich fühl mich mal als angehender Lehrer davon angesprochen und ich kann dir sagen, ich werde genau aus dem Grunde Lehrer... um eben direkt an der Wurzel etwas verbessern zu können, das problem sind nicht nur fehlende oder alte Materialien, das Problem ist auch die "Scheiß Egal" Haltung, die den Kindern anerzogen wird, das jeder nur alleine für sich wichtig ist und Lehrer, die nicht des lehrens willen lehren sondern, weils halt so einfacher ist viel Geld zu kriegen...
Ich hatte meiner Meinung nach zwar Glück mit meinen Lehrern aber viele haben das offensichtlich nicht...


----------



## marsv (11. März 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Um Volker Piespers zu zitieren.



Das ist immer gut =)


Ich denke es ist total sinnlos sich an sowas grossartig aufzureiben. 

Glaubt hier etwa jemand früher hätte es keine sinnlosen Morde oder durchgeknallte freaks gegeben? ihr braucht gar nichtwieder einen auf moralapostel zu machen, natürlich ist das für die betroffenen ein absolutes drama aber es ist verdammt nochmal nicht so dass es sowas früher nie gegegeben hätte. 

Klar, wir können jetzt uns selbst das leben schwerer machen weil andere nicht in dieser welt zurecht kommen, aber wir werden es nicht ändern können. 

achja   rechnet mal hoch wieviel leute in deutschland durch waffengewalt und wieviele durch alkohol sterben. keiner schreit nach einer prohibition. warum? aus dem selben grund aus dem die ammies die waffen nicht verbieten.


----------



## Madrake (11. März 2009)

Selbst habe ich davon erst gegen Mittag von dem Amoklauf erfahren - Wendlingen/ Winnenden liegt ca. eine Autofahrstunde entfernt - von mir zu Hause. Bin selbst an einer Schule beschäftigt.

Naja, Auslöser für so eine Tat ist und wird weiterhin nur mit "?" dastehen - und die Frage des "Warum?" bleibt immer stehen. Doch da Medien und auch Politik einen Sündenbock suchen und finden "müssen" um die Bevölkerung in Zaum zu halten, weil wieder so etwas (Amoklauf - man denke noch an Erfurt 2004 oder 2005) passiert ist, wird es wohl wieder auf PC/ Konsolenspiele hinauslaufen.

Doch wie sieht es im realen aus, hat da nicht eher das Elternhaus versagt, in der Erziehung des 17jährigen, Medien zufolge ist er gegangen worden von der Schule, das heißt er hat keinen Abschluss. Aus welchen Gründen er von der Schule flog weiß ich nicht. Und welcher "Wohlhabende" hat 16 scharfe Waffen zu Hause? Darunter Maschinengewehre usw.
Man sollte mal gründlich im Elternhaus nachforschen - wie kann das sein das ein 17jähriger freien Zugang zu den Waffen hat? Bevor man wieder die PC-Spiele schlechtredet. Darüberhinaus haben u.a. auch die Medien (Fernsehen, Internet) mitschuld. Von wo sonst kommen die Leute auf solche Gedanken Amok zu laufen? 

Was ist eigentlich mit dem FSK (freie Selbstkontrolle) auf DVD's oder auch Spielen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man diese überarbeiten. In Bezug auf Gewalt in Filmen, und der Verständlichkeit des Filminhalts für das angegebene Alter
Nur als Beispiel zum Nennen: (aus Amazon.de)

ohne Altersangabe: Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland (eindeutig nicht für Kinder unter 12 Jahre geeignet, wegen der Verständlichkeit des Filminhalts)
ab 6 Jahre: Das wandelnde Schloss (auch nicht unter 12 Jahre für Kinder zu verstehen - wegen Filminhalt)
ab 12 Jahre: James Bond - (egal welcher Teil - Bond Filme ab den 90ern bestehen aus ca. 50% nur Schießerei), Die neun Pforten
ab 16 Jahre: Terminator, Scream 1-3, Die Mumie, Sieben, Blade, Anatomie, Das Schweigen der Lämmer (muss ich wohl nicht erläutern) darüber hinaus noch die Serie "Ghost in the Shell" - lief mal auf MTV

gibt es überhaupt noch Filme direkt ab 18 Jahre? - oder ohne Jugendfreigabe (mit dem rotem Logo)? - außer nun die Streifen aus der E*-Branche?

Ich zweifel wirklich das FSK an - wenn ich einen Blick über meine DvD's werfe, und wenn ich diese umdrehe und kopfschüttelnd frag, wie kann man soetwas 12jährigen zeigen... - oder noch jüngeren Personen...

demnach noch ein Resultat...

- versagen aus dem Elternhaus (Grundlage Erziehung des Kindes)
- versagen des FSK (wie kommen Jugendliche an solche Medien, DVD/ Spiele ran - wenn es ein FSK gibt)
- versagen des Schulsystems (warum lernt man heute schon Englisch in der ersten Klasse Grundschule? - wo bleibt da die Kindheit??? - Druck vom Elternhaus und von der Schule - irgenwann will ein Kind noch Kind sein)
- versagen des sozialen Umfelds des Attentäters (es kommt nicht von ungefähr das einer solch eine Tat vollführt, es müssen auch schon im Vorfeld dazu Anzeichen bemerkbar gewesen sein... - u.a. ebenfalls die Eltern versagt)


mfg Madrake


----------



## shadow24 (11. März 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ihr seid doch nicht anders als die ach so bösen Politiker. Aber Hauptsache hohl daherschwätzen und über die Ursachen philosphieren, die ja wohl in der ach so schlimmen Schulbildung, die hier in Deutschland herrscht, in der Erziehung, im sozialen Umfeld, bei den Eltern, die ihre 18 Waffen dem Kind mit der Begründung "Hab a weng Spaß" in die Hand gedrückt haben und nicht zu vergessen beim Petermännchen liegen müssen.
> Merkt ihr denn nicht, dass ihr diesen Amoklauf genauso auf Dinge schiebt, die euch persönlich weniger tangieren (zb. Waffen etc.) wie eben der Deutsche Schützenverein, der die Verantwortungslosgikeit der Eltern anprangert oder der Politiker die Killerspiele?
> Jeder denkt doch letztenendes nur an sich selbst (Hoffentlich wird Crysis 2 auch uncut in D erscheinen), der Amoklauf ist Mittel zum Zweck.
> Sicher als angehender Herr Lehrer kann man schön über das Bildungssystem schimpfen solange man es nicht selbst verbessern muss, hat man sein Bestes gegeben.
> ...


und wo unterscheidet sich dein hohles Geschwätz von unserem?gibst du uns in deiner unendlichen Weisheit die Lösung aller Problem?also denk ich mal das dein letzter Satz auch auf dich zutrifft...


----------



## localhorst (11. März 2009)

Warum muss immer irgendetwas auslöser und schuld sein.
Warum sind die einen musikalisch?
Warum fällt dem einen Mathe leichter als dem anderen?
Warum dem nächsten sprachen?
TJA das ist halt so...
Das ab und an mal einer durchdreht, mei das ist halt so.#
Es gibt sicher die ein oder anderen Faktoren die Gewaltbereitschaft fördern und begünstigen, den anderen lassen eben genau diese kalt.
Früher wars mal böse heavy metal musik die Schuld ist, dann horro filme, etc. pp.
Noch dazu sein mal angemerkt das es in diesem unserem Land immernoch die Wehrpflicht gibt, bei dem der Staat seinen männlichen Bürgern ü 18 sogar per Gesetz das schießen auf Menschen beibringt.
Fazit des ganzen: Es wird immer amokläufer, geistig verwirrte, fanatiker jedweder art geben, egal wie kuschelig und rosarot auch die ganze Umwelt drumrum gemacht wird.

So far. 127.0.0.1 :667


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Sicher als angehender Herr Lehrer kann man schön über das Bildungssystem schimpfen solange man es nicht selbst verbessern muss, hat man sein Bestes gegeben.



Da mich diese Bemerkung auch betrifft, werde ich mich auch mal dazu äußern. Was soll man denn bitte als durchschnittlicher Bürger großartig tun, um so etwas zu verhindern? Man kann aufmerksam sein und ein Auge auf seine Mitmenschen haben, Hilfe anbieten, wenn jemand Probleme hat und Sozialkompetenz zeigen, aber letztendlich entscheidet man nicht darüber, ob ein Jugendlicher Zugang zu Waffen hat und inwiefern die Politik das zu verhindern versucht. Ich studiere Lehramt aus genau dem Grund, dass ich mit der pädagogischen Leistung meiner eigenen Lehrer unzufrieden bin und den kommenden Generationen etwas vermitteln will, dass sie im Leben weiterbringt. Das mag naiv klingen, aber ich möchte wenigstens versuchen, meine geringen Möglichkeiten zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit einzusetzen. Was kann man schon tun, außer Missstände anzukreiden und darauf hinzuweisen? Was willst du als einzelner Pädagoge gegen das Bildungssystem unternehmen? Du kannst zum Rektor gehen und darauf hinweisen, dass etwas nicht gut läuft, du kannst beim Schulministerium vorsprechen und mit Eltern und Behören diskutieren, aber am Ende wirst du alleine nichts bewegen. Deshalb ist es schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wenn man aufmerksam ist und Missstände offen anspricht. Wir sind alle keine Helden, aber durch Aufmerksamkeit, Rücksichtnahme und Mitgefühl kann man einiges verändern. Dadurch macht man die Welt nicht besser, aber einem anderen Menschen etwas mehr Hoffnung zu geben, ist für mich Grund genug.

Was schlägst du denn bitte als Lösung vor, um solche schrecklichen Ereignisse in Zukunft zu verhindern? Wenn laut deiner Aussage alle Lösungsversuche nur dummes Geschwätz und billige Ausreden sind. Versuchst du denn selbst aktiv etwas zu ändern? Nein! Du sitzt wie alle anderen vor deinem Rechner, bezeichnest alle anderen als ignorante Idioten und suhlst dich in dem Glauben, es dadurch besser zu machen. Sowas macht mich krank.


----------



## Aromat05 (11. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> das Problem ist auch die "Scheiß Egal" Haltung, die den Kindern anerzogen wird, das jeder nur alleine für sich wichtig ist.


Stimmt doch auch warum solle ich an andre  denke wen ich selber nichts hab? Darum ist mir alles scheiss egal Haltung heute zu tag halt so.


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Wie schaffst Du es von meinem Post, auf die ganze Gesellschaft zu schließen? Einiges an Interpretationsvermögen muss ich Dir schon zugestehen. Zudem finde ich den Satz "Niemand ist unschuldig" sehr fatalistisch. Willst Du damit sagen, dass Schüler X, der den Täter womöglich gar nicht kannte und vielleicht noch nie bewusst zu Gesicht bekommen hat, durch dessen Hand aber zu Tode kam, eine Mitschuld an der Tat trägt? Und was ist mit den beiden Passanten, die zufällig die Straße entlang gingen und erschossen wurden? Auch Täter?
> 
> Wenn dem so wäre, dann hätten wir alle kollektiv an jedem Verbrechen in der gesamten Welt eine Mitschuld. Ob wir davon wissen oder auch nicht. Bitte melde Dich in diesem Fall bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle, um Dich zu stellen. Schließlich bist Du ja Mittäter.
> 
> Und übrigens: Ich habe nicht die Tatsache in Frage gestellt, warum ein Mensch einen anderen umbringen kann. Aber wahlloses Töten, das stellt mich immer wieder vor Rätsel. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es besser so, dass ich es nicht verstehe.




Ich schließe aus Deinem Post, das Du das Wort "Unschuldig" so verwendest wie es die Meisten verwenden würden, aber Du verkennst dabei die Tatsache, das es keine Unschuldigen gibt, denn nichts zu tun bedeutet Schuld haben, oder was hast Du heute getan um Menschenleben zu retten? Nichts? Dann hast Du schuld an dem Toten, welcher aufgrund deiner Versäumnis gestorben ist. De Fakto bedeutet es, das niemand Unschuldig ist und auch niemand Unschuldig sein kann, wir können nur versuchen nicht gleichgültig unser Leben zu leben, das beinhaltet aber auch das beständige Bestreben die Lebensqualität unserer Nächsten zu steigern, und das schließt unbekannte Personen nicht aus. Ist es das was Du tust? Hilfst Du bekannten und auch unbekannten Menschen als Teil Deines Lebens, tust Du dies beständig? Wie kann also ein unbekannter kaum greifbarer Toter soviel unverständniss in Dir verursachen, wenn selbst die nächsten unbekannten Menschen bereits nicht mehr auf Deiner Liste der würdigen Hilfsempfänger stehen? Ja, ich halte Dich nicht für einen assozialen Menschen, aber für einen, der zuviel falsches Mitgefühl vorgibt zu haben.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (11. März 2009)

"Meine Freundin spielt weder am Computer noch ist sie in Gefahr zu viel Alkohol zu konsumieren. Der einzige Nachteil ist deren langes Telefonieren mit dem Handy. Dabei hab ich auch eins  mit Schnur. Störe ich sie mal beim Quatschen mit Wichtigem aus RL, bin ich froh, daß es keine Waffe im Haus gibt, weil ich befürchten muß daß sie in dem Moment von der Freundin gegen mich, jeden Störenfried benutzt wird.
- um 2001 wurde in Japan und England gerichtlich anerkannt, daß die Strahlung der Handy die Gehirntätigkeit verlangsamen. Es gibt praktisch keine Gedanken ausserhalb des Gesprächs. ..."

... je früher man den Kindern Konfliktbewältigung beibringt, umso geringer fallen die Konflikte in den Pubertäten aus.
... die allgmeine moralische Verfall der letzten 20 Jahre vom Staat her, sprich den Politikern, Beamten und Arbeitgebern in Bezug zur körperlichen und geistigen Unversehrtheit der Bürger/Arbeitnehmer verhindert eine akzeptable Erziehung der Kinder über den größten Teil der Eltern.

Meine Eltern berichteten mir von schwererem Leben vor meiner Zeit und meine Großeltern von noch schwererem davor. Unser Land hat sich im Rahmen der Globalisierung auf die Härte vom Leben meiner Großeltern zurückentwickelt und praktisch jede Errungenschafft der 50-80er zunichte gemacht.


----------



## localhorst (11. März 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Meine Eltern berichteten mir von schwererem Leben vor meiner Zeit und meine Großeltern von noch schwererem davor. Unser Land hat sich im Rahmen der Globalisierung auf die Härte vom Leben meiner Großeltern zurückentwickelt und praktisch jede Errungenschafft der 50-80er zunichte gemacht.



so ein quatsch...in diesem unsrem Land hat jeder ein dach über dem kopf und keiner muss wirklich hunger leiden


----------



## Nesata (11. März 2009)

Auf phoenix laeuft seit 14 Uhr eine Reportage ueber Amoklaeufe. Teilweise aktuelles und ueber aeltere Taten und deren Ausloeser.
livestream: http://wstreaming.zdf.de/encoder/phoenix_h.asx


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2009)

Der offen zur Schau getragene Mangel an Mitgefühl in diesem Forum, bei Ereignissen wie diesem Amoklauf in der Nähe von Stuttgart, ist bedauerlich. 
Kondolenz zu bekunden hat meiner Ansicht nach nichts mit einem falschen Weltbild über die tragischen Vorfälle überall in der Welt zu tun. Mitgefühl für die Opfer des Amokschützen zu zeigen kann doch nicht als Doppelmoral angesehen werden, weil die Misstände in Afrika oder sonstwo auf dem Globus tagespolitisch nicht so präsent sind, wie der aktuelle Fall. 

Die hier teilweise propagandierte Misanthropie ist mir ehrlich gesagt zuwider.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (11. März 2009)

localhorst schrieb:


> so ein quatsch...in diesem unsrem Land hat jeder ein dach über dem kopf und keiner muss wirklich hunger leiden


Ein Dach übern Kopf ersetzt keine körperliche und geistige Unversertheit.
Und von Fällen aus den letzten 4 Jahren, wo Leute mal so eben 4-12 Wochen Geld für nen täglichen Esslöffel Haferflocken hatten kann ich persönlich berichten. => deshalb meine Sig


----------



## Saminia (11. März 2009)

Also ich finde es einfach lächerlich immer grundsätzlich NUR die Spiele als Grund eines Amoklaufs zu suchen.
Ich denke in erster Linie spielt da das soziale Umfeld eine Rolle. Hat jemand ständig Stress mit den Eltern zu Hause, weil die sich immer die Köppe einschlagen, Stress mit Geschwistern und dann am besten auch noch in der Schule mit Lehrern,Mitschülern etc, und versucht dann seine Wut bei Killerspielen abzubauen, was dann evtl. dazu führt das er sich denkt "Na gut, mach ichs eben im "rl" auch so." Dann können die Spiele allerdings nur als "Nebensache" zum Amoklauf genannt werden. Nicht als Hauptgrund, denn ich denke mal das wer bei dem im Umfeld soweit alles ganz ok ist, und der dann was weiß ich, Css oder so zockt, net gleich auf die Straße geht und alle Leute abballert...sonst wär ich auch schon n Amokläufer xD 
Ich finde einfach das es schon schlimm genug ist wenn jemand sowas überhaupt macht,und das ihm nicht vorher geholfen werden konnte bzw. dieser jemand ja anscheind psychisch so komplett weg war, das er aus seiner Wut, das Leben anderer zerstört hat. Das zeugt also davon, das diese Leute garnicht richtig bei bewusstsein sind...
und das die ganzen ach so tollen Psychologen lieber mal das Umfeld des Jungen anschauen, zum Beispiel warum die Eltern mal eben so eine Schrotflinte rumstehen hatten,sollten als seine Pc-Spielesammlung.
Ich denke einfach das sie meist nur einen schnell zu findenen Grund suchen um die Sache abzuschlißen und nicht zu viele Fragen aufkommen zu lassen. Lächerlich!
lg Nimia


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Er wurde gemobbt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der offen zur Schau getragene Mangel an Mitgefühl in diesem Forum, bei Ereignissen wie diesem Amoklauf in der Nähe von Stuttgart, ist bedauerlich.
> Kondolenz zu bekunden hat meiner Ansicht nach nichts mit einem falschen Weltbild über die tragischen Vorfälle überall in der Welt zu tun. Mitgefühl für die Opfer des Amokschützen zu zeigen kann doch nicht als Doppelmoral angesehen werden, weil die Misstände in Afrika oder sonstwo auf dem Globus tagespolitisch nicht so präsent sind, wie der aktuelle Fall.
> 
> Die hier teilweise propagandierte Misanthropie ist mir ehrlich gesagt zuwider.





Kein Mitgefühl für Misanthropen, was ist nur los mit Dir, es ist doch auch genug davon für vollkommen unbekannte vorhanden, oder ist es etwa genau dieser Grund warum ein Mensch mehr mitgefühl erhält als ein anderer, eben weil er unbekannt ist? Ich kann Dir damit quasi die gleiche Frage stellen, wie auch Storyteller, was hast Du heute bereits für Deine Mitmenschen getan, das Du Dir ein Wort wie Mysanthropie so leichtfertig über die Lippen kommen lässt?


----------



## Haggl (11. März 2009)

Ich glaube weniger daran das Spiele oder Musik ein auslöser für solche taten sind. Es ist doch sehr auffällig das Jugendliche Amokläufer (aber auch einige "Erwachsene") ihren Schreckenslauf in Schulen beginnen und sich oft auch "nur" darauf beschränken. Ich denke, dass die Ursachen eher dort und im Elternhaus zu suchen sind. Die ständige suche nach Auslösern in Spielen und Musik ist nichts anderes als Populismus. Denn so kann man einfach ein paar Gesetze erlassen und sich als der Held und Retter der Menschheit fühlen.

Ginge es dem Amokläufer einfach darum möglichst viele Menschen zu töten, hätte er sich einfach nur abends in die Königstrasse (Einkaufstrasse in der innenstadt Stuttgarts (bin selbst Stuttgarter)) stellen müssen.

Das soll jetzt keineswegs die Tat verharmlosen. Es ist Schrecklich was passiert ist und die Angehörigen der Opfer haben mein vollstes Mitgefühl.

Es ist schwer über sowas zu diskutieren, denn jeder kann nur von dem Stand argumentieren von dem er mehr Ahnung hat. Wahrscheinlich verurteilen Politiker darum so gerne Computerspiele und moderne Musik, da sie sich wenig bis garnicht damit befassen.


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

localhorst schrieb:


> so ein quatsch...in diesem unsrem Land hat jeder ein dach über dem kopf und keiner muss wirklich hunger leiden



Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Aussage anders gemeint ist. Wir reden hier nicht davon, dass wir kein Dach über dem Kopf haben oder um unser Leben fürchten müssen. Viel mehr geht es um soziale, gesellschaftliche Veränderungen. Meine Mutter erzählt mir oft, dass sie als Kind mit ihren Freunden jeden Tag auf dem Hof gespielt hat, selbst wenn man nur ein Springseil und einen Eimer voll Kreide hatte. Die Kinder haben sich gemeinsam beschäftigt und waren an der frischen Luft. Innerhalb der Familien ging es strenger zu, aber dafür war auch Zusammenhalt und Gemeinschaftsgefühl vorhanden. Heute sehen Eltern ihre Kinder kaum noch und Probleme werden entweder übersehen oder überspielt. Jeder lebt für sich. Während der Sohn oder die Tochter den ganzen Tag lang um dunklen Zimmer sitzt, weil Kontakte zu Gleichaltrigen nur noch über ICQ erfolgen, kriegen die Eltern von den Sorgen ihrer Kinder gar nichts mehr mit. Kinder werden immer schneller vor die Probleme der Erwachsenenwelt gestellt, begreifen sie aber immer schlechter. Früher hat ein 10-jähriges Mädchen noch mit Puppen gespielt, heute raucht es und ist schwanger. Die körperliche Reife tritt immer früher ein, aber geistig entwickeln sich Kinder heutzutage viel langsam als noch vor 30 Jahren. Alles wird immer anonymer und gleichgültiger und da bleiben manche Menschen schnell auf der Strecke. Das zeigt sich auch in diesem Forum, wenn man liest, wie wenig Verständnis und Sensibilität für die Probleme von Mobbing-Opfern vorhanden ist. Solange man selbst nicht betroffen ist, sind die Probleme anderer Menschen egal. Und das macht mich traurig.


----------



## localhorst (11. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Aussage anders gemeint ist. Wir reden hier nicht davon, dass wir kein Dach über dem Kopf haben oder um unser Leben fürchten müssen. Viel mehr geht es um soziale, gesellschaftliche Veränderungen. Meine Mutter erzählt mir oft, dass sie als Kind mit ihren Freunden jeden Tag auf dem Hof gespielt hat, selbst wenn man nur ein Springseil und einen Eimer voll Kreide hatte. Die Kinder haben sich gemeinsam beschäftigt und waren an der frischen Luft. Innerhalb der Familien ging es strenger zu, aber dafür war auch Zusammenhalt und Gemeinschaftsgefühl vorhanden. Heute sehen Eltern ihre Kinder kaum noch und Probleme werden entweder übersehen oder überspielt. Jeder lebt für sich. Während der Sohn oder die Tochter den ganzen Tag lang um dunklen Zimmer sitzt, weil Kontakte zu Gleichaltrigen nur noch über ICQ erfolgen, kriegen die Eltern von den Sorgen ihrer Kinder gar nichts mehr mit. Kinder werden immer schneller vor die Probleme der Erwachsenenwelt gestellt, begreifen sie aber immer schlechter. Früher hat ein 10-jähriges Mädchen noch mit Puppen gespielt, heute raucht es und ist schwanger. Die körperliche Reife tritt immer früher ein, aber geistig entwickeln sich Kinder heutzutage viel langsam als noch vor 30 Jahren. Alles wird immer anonymer und gleichgültiger und da bleiben manche Menschen schnell auf der Strecke.


Warum muss immer irgendetwas auslöser und schuld sein.
Warum sind die einen musikalisch?
Warum fällt dem einen Mathe leichter als dem anderen?
Warum dem nächsten sprachen?
TJA das ist halt so...
Das ab und an mal einer durchdreht, mei das ist halt so.#
Es gibt sicher die ein oder anderen Faktoren die Gewaltbereitschaft fördern und begünstigen, den anderen lassen eben genau diese kalt. 
Sicherlich ist es auch so dass die Werte in der Gesellschaft immer mehr verfallen, aber letzendlich ist jeder für seine eigenen Handlungen verantwortlich und das Umfeld mildert die Schuld  doch nur sehr bedingt.
Früher wars mal böse heavy metal musik die Schuld ist, dann horro filme, etc. pp.
Noch dazu sein mal angemerkt das es in diesem unserem Land immernoch die Wehrpflicht gibt, bei dem der Staat seinen männlichen Bürgern ü 18 sogar per Gesetz das schießen auf Menschen beibringt.
Fazit des ganzen: Es wird immer amokläufer, geistig verwirrte, fanatiker jedweder art geben, egal wie kuschelig und rosarot auch die ganze Umwelt drumrum gemacht wird.


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

localhorst schrieb:


> Warum muss immer irgendetwas auslöser und schuld sein.
> Warum sind die einen musikalisch?
> Warum fällt dem einen Mathe leichter als dem anderen?
> Warum dem nächsten sprachen?
> ...



Habe ich gesagt, dass diese Entwicklung der Auslöser für Amokläufe ist? Nein. Ich habe nur versucht, die Aussage, dass das Leben heute nicht leichter wird, für mich selbst zu interpretieren und mit eigenen Erfahrungen zu belegen. Dass man manche Dinge nicht aus der Welt räumen kann, ist klar, aber niemand hat davon gesprochen, das Leben "rosarot" anzumalen. Wir reden davon, dass Rücksichtslosigkeit und Mangel an Mitgefühl und Verständnis das Miteinander nicht unbedingt einfacher machen. Ich bin nicht der Typ, der mit den Schultern zuckt und in Erwartung dessen, dass die Welt eh irgendwann untergeht, die Augen verschliesst.


----------



## marsv (11. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der offen zur Schau getragene Mangel an Mitgefühl in diesem Forum, bei Ereignissen wie diesem Amoklauf in der Nähe von Stuttgart, ist bedauerlich.
> Kondolenz zu bekunden hat meiner Ansicht nach nichts mit einem falschen Weltbild über die tragischen Vorfälle überall in der Welt zu tun. Mitgefühl für die Opfer des Amokschützen zu zeigen kann doch nicht als Doppelmoral angesehen werden, weil die Misstände in Afrika oder sonstwo auf dem Globus tagespolitisch nicht so präsent sind, wie der aktuelle Fall.
> 
> Die hier teilweise propagandierte Misanthropie ist mir ehrlich gesagt zuwider.



und?
mir ist es auch zuwider, dass alle kurz rumheulen und bestürzt sind wenn sowas in der Nähe passiert. warum sollte mich das mehr tangieren als Völkermord in Russland, Menschenhandel in Brasilien oder soweiter und sofort... Das passiert alles fortlaufend aber weils nich in den Median kommt passiert es nicht oder was? 
Entschuldigung, das ganze ist wirklich tragisch, aber rein vom Ausmaß her ist es ein Witz. Es fällt mir sehr schwer die, die jetzt öffentlich trauern obwohl sie damit nichts zu tun, nicht als Heuchler zu bezeichnen.

Natürlich sollte man Mitleid empfinden. Alles andere wäre nicht normal. Aber behaltet es für euch. Glaubt ihr den Angehörigen geht es besser wenn ihr so oder so empfindet? Hier sein Mitleid zu bekunden ist ein Beruhigen des eigenen Gewissens dass man selbst sozial absolut unengagiert ist, und ist ungefähr so nützlich wie ein "first!"-post.


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> 2 ?



In den USA fand heute auch ein Amoklauf statt ( http://www.n-tv.de/1117996.html ).


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBEPjfxeYuE

Mal ab 2:10 gucken, beachtet, dass das Vid vom 28. September 2007 ist, ich hab's kommen sehn, dass noch sowas kommt, es war so klar. Und guckt das Video bitte nicht, wenn ihr dünnhäutig bzgl. schwarzem Humor seid.

Klar ist das alles für die Familien sehr bedauernswert, aber was bringt das, hier in Tränen auszubrechen. Ich denke, auch den Familien wäre es statt betroffener Mitleidsreden von Medien/Politikern/Forenpostern lieber, wenn endlich dafür gesorgt wird, dass anderen das selbe eben NICHT zustößt.
Bin jetzt hier auch aus dem Thread raus.


----------



## localhorst (11. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Habe ich gesagt, dass diese Entwicklung der Auslöser für Amokläufe ist? Nein. Ich habe nur versucht, die Aussage, dass das Leben heute nicht leichter wird, für mich selbst zu interpretieren und mit eigenen Erfahrungen zu belegen. Dass man manche Dinge nicht aus der Welt räumen kann, ist klar, aber niemand hat davon gesprochen, das Leben "rosarot" anzumalen. Wir reden davon, dass Rücksichtslosigkeit und Mangel an Mitgefühl und Verständnis das Miteinander nicht unbedingt einfacher machen. Wahrscheinlich findest du es wieder unrealistisch und grenzenlos naiv, aber ich glaube fest daran, dass Aufmerksamkeit und ein gutes Wort einem unglücklichen Menschen wenigstens etwas helfen. Ich bin nicht der Typ, der mit den Schultern zuckt und in Erwartung dessen, dass die Welt eh irgendwann untergeht, die Augen verschliesst.



Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Ich bin jedes Jahr 14 Tage ehrenamtlich Betreuer in einem Jugendlager (8-14 Jährige), es ist erschrecken wie unselbständig ( um nicht zu sagen saublöd) doch manche sind und mit jedem jahr nimmt der Anteil an genau eben jenen zu, die die einfachsten Grundregeln des Anstands und des Miteinanders offensichtlich nicht kennen nud wohl auch nicht von zuhause mitbekommen.
Das ganze zielt eher auf den immern wieder aufflammenden Aktionismus nach einem Amoklauf ab, bei dem dann alles möglich herangezogen wirdm, außer der Tatsache das der Mensch an sich ein individuum ist und sich sowas eben nicht verhindern lässt, schon gar nicht durch verbote und restriktionen. Wenn jemand ernsthaft austickt ist es recht unerheblich ob er nun an waffen kommt, oder mit dem Auto der Eltern einmal quer über den Schulhof heizt, oder mit einem Besenstil ein Massaker anrichtet.
Wo die Absicht zu solch einer Tat da ist , wird auch ein weg gefunden das umzusetzen.
Aber wo willst du anfangen?
Einen Elternführerschein?
Staatliche Erziehung unter staatlicher Aufsicht zur Wertevermittlung?
Totale Überwachung zum Wohle der Gesellschaft?
Apelle an jeden einzelen ( die die meisten nicht hören oder hören wollen)?
Da ist es doch viel einfacher sich einen Sündenbock herauszusuchen ( wie etwa Computerspiele) den zu verbieten und alle haben ein ruhigesw Geweissen bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Stancer (11. März 2009)

Ich finde Familien die solche Schicksalsschläge hinnehmen sollte man einfach in Ruhe lassen. Ich würde es jedenfalls so wollen. Schlimm ist es in Deutschland ja mittlerweile, das den Menschen schon so langweilig ist, das sie sich in jedes Drama geradezu hineindrängen. Was bitteschön gibt es da fürn öffentliches Interesse, zu wissen wie sich die Familie nun fühlt ??? Trotzdem aber ist BILD nach wie vor die meistverkaufte Tages...irgendwas...und das Geschäft mit den "Leserreportern" floriert besser denn je...

Absolute Sensationsgeilheit...

Naja zurück zum Thema : Man wird wie immer viel diskutieren und die Medien entscheiden letztendlich in welche Richtung sich das Entwickelt. Momentan sieht es eher so aus, als wenns mal wieder Richtung Waffengesetz geht. Das ist wie ich finde absolut typisch für Deutschland. Da kann etwa 50 Jahre lang funktionieren und wenn dann 1mal was passiert, drehen sofort alle durch und fordern härtere Gesetze....

Manche Dinge lassen sich mit noch so vielen Gesetzen nicht verhindern....Amokläufe gehören dazu !!


----------



## Storyteller (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Ja, ich halte Dich nicht für einen assozialen Menschen, aber für einen, der zuviel falsches Mitgefühl vorgibt zu haben.



Interessant, wie Du das aus ein paar Posting-Zeilen herausliest, was für ein Mensch ich bin.

Aber in einer Sache kann ich Dich beruhigen: Ich gebe nicht vor, zu viel *falsches* Mitgefühl zu haben. ;-)


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Früher hat ein 10-jähriges Mädchen noch mit Puppen gespielt, heute raucht es und ist schwanger. Die körperliche Reife tritt immer früher ein, aber geistig entwickeln sich Kinder heutzutage viel langsam als noch vor 30 Jahren.




Die körperliche Reife liegt vor allem an der falschen Ernährung unserer Gesellschaft, doch bei der geistigen Reife stehen heutige Kinder den früheren in nichts nach, vielmehr erhalten diese mehr Eindrücke welche mit der gleichen "Hardware" wie vor 50 Jahren verarbeitet werden müssen. Was Du meinst ist warscheinlich in der individuellen Erziehung des einzelnen Kindes zu suchen, das Bild der häuslichen Mutter ist genauso romantisch wie verklärt in den heutigen Tagen, Schulklassen sind immer noch ungefähr genauso groß wie damals und Kinder prügeln sich immer noch auf dem Schulhof. Der große Unterschied ist in der verfügbaren Informationsvielfallt zu finden und der grundsätzlich gegeben Neugierde eines heranwachsenden Menschen. Da sich mit dem Körper natürlich auch das Gehirn eines Menschen entwickeln muss steht ausser Frage, das junge Menschen dabei vieles einfach nicht "korrekt" verarbeiten können, da nötige Resourcen des Gehirnes noch nicht entsprechend ausgeprägt wurden bzw. nötige vorerfahrungen nicht gemacht wurden, muss heirbei als Gedanke mit einbezogen werden. So entsteht eine Kluft aus Informationsvielfalt und persönlichem Aufnahmevermögen, das viel zu selten durch nahestehende Personen kontrolle erfährt, was mich wieder zu dem romantisch verklärtem Bild der häuslichen Mutter bringt.


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Interessant, wie Du das aus ein paar Posting-Zeilen herausliest, was für ein Mensch ich bin.
> 
> Aber in einer Sache kann ich Dich beruhigen: Ich gebe nicht vor, zu viel *falsches* Mitgefühl zu haben. ;-)




Da muss ich mich wohl bei Dir entschuldigen, das "falsches" hätte eigentlich nicht den Weg in diesen Satz finden sollen.


----------



## flandaan (11. März 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> - versagen des Schulsystems (warum lernt man heute schon Englisch in der ersten Klasse Grundschule? - wo bleibt da die Kindheit??? - Druck vom Elternhaus und von der Schule - irgenwann will ein Kind noch Kind sein)
> 
> mfg Madrake



Es liegt nicht an solch einfachen Dingen.
Es ist das Soziale Gesamtpaket, welches am boden liegt.

Mein Sohn besucht die 1. Klasse, und ist bereits jetzt einem enormen Leistungsdruck ausgesetzt.
Es gibt dort sogenannte Leistungsbäume, die nichts anderes sind als Ranglisten.
Schafft ein Kind ein Leseheft in einer bestimmten Zeit zu lesen, steigt er einen "Ast" (Rang).
Das gleiche im Mathematikunterricht. Individuelle Lernförderung wird es genannt.

Am Umgang untereinander, ausserhalb der Schule kann man die Ausmaße sehen, die dieses ach so tolle Konzept mit sich bringt.
Sätze wie , "hau ab, du bist ja noch auf dem 3. Ast, mit die spiele ich nicht.", hört man sehr oft.

Es gibt Eltern die tatsächlich der Meinung sind, das es gut so ist. - "So lernen die Kinder damit umzugehen" - .
DA frage ich mich, WO BLEIBT DIE KINDHEIT ?


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

localhorst schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Ich bin jedes Jahr 14 Tage ehrenamtlich Betreuer in einem Jugendlager (8-14 Jährige), es ist erschrecken wie unselbständig ( um nicht zu sagen saublöd) doch manche sind und mit jedem jahr nimmt der Anteil an genau eben jenen zu, die die einfachsten Grundregeln des Anstands und des Miteinanders offensichtlich nicht kennen nud wohl auch nicht von zuhause mitbekommen.



Genau das meine ich. Ich habe zuhause gelernt, "Bitte" und "Danke" zu sagen, am Tisch nicht ungefragt das letzte Stück Kuchen weg zu essen und mich gegenüber anderen Leuten generell freundlich und höflich zu verhalten, solange sie dies auch tun. Daher ist mir gutes Benehmen und respektvolles Verhalten im Umgang miteinander sehr wichtig. Bei meinem Praktikum habe ich allerdings bemerken müssen, dass viele Jugendliche heutzutage weder in der Lage sind, sich rücksichtsvoll und sozial zu verhalten, noch Konflikte mit Worten und Argumenten zu lösen. Es wird sofort beschimpft und draufgehauen, während andere daneben stehen und weggucken. Ich arbeite einmal in der Woche mit behinderten Kindern und bekomme immer wieder mit, wie diese auf dem Spielplatz oder auch nur auf dem Weg zur Therapiegruppe beschimpft und gedemütigt werden. Muss sowas sein? Wie tief muss ein Mensch sinken, einen anderen ohne Grund derartig zu erniedrigen? Und wenn ich dann sehe, dass ausgebildete Pädagogen mit den Schultern zucken und sich nicht verantwortlich fühlen, platzt mir die Hutschnur. Niemand verlangt von den Schulen Erziehungsdefizite auszugleichen, aber ein bisschen mehr Einsatz kostet nichts. Ich heiße den Amoklauf nicht gut und kann solche Taten auch nicht nachvollziehen, aber wenn ein Junger Mensch ausrastet, weil verzweifelt ist, ausgestoßen und niedergemacht wird, dann kommt irgendwann mal der Punkt, wo die verletzte Seele eine Kurzschlussreaktion auslöst.


----------



## Aromat05 (11. März 2009)

flandaan schrieb:


> DA frage ich mich, WO BLEIBT DIE KINDHEIT ?


Die Kindheit ist tot die gibst nicht mehr du wirst nur noch mit lehren Stoff Voll gebumt, weil heute zu tage super klug sein muss für einfach job wie Automech oder sonst was in der art.


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

> - versagen des Schulsystems (warum lernt man heute schon Englisch in der ersten Klasse Grundschule? - wo bleibt da die Kindheit??? - Druck vom Elternhaus und von der Schule - irgenwann will ein Kind noch Kind sein)
> 
> mfg Madrake



Bei allen Göttern.. Mein Vater ist Franzose und ich hab von klein auf zwei Sprachen gelernt, HILFE, MEIN KINDHEIT IST HINÜBER!!1
Je kleiner ein Kind ist, desto mehr Spaß hat es an neuen Sprachen und ein junges Gehirn kann neue Sprachen viel einfacher lernen.
Nur weil du scheinbar Probleme mit Englisch hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Prozess, eine Sprache zu lernen, etwas mühsames, total schlechtes und anstrengendes ist.


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Die Kindheit ist tot die gibst nicht mehr du wirst nur noch mit lehren Stoff Voll gebumt, weil heute zu tage super klug sein muss für einfach job wie Automech oder sonst was in der art.




Du bist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, das jeder Mensch auch ein Oxymoron ist...


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Bei allen Göttern.. Mein Vater ist Franzose und ich hab von klein auf zwei Sprachen gelernt, HILFE, MEIN KINDHEIT IST HINÜBER!!1
> Je kleiner ein Kind ist, desto mehr Spaß hat es an neuen Sprachen und ein junges Gehirn kann neue Sprachen viel einfacher lernen.
> Nur weil du scheinbar Probleme mit Englisch hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Prozess, eine Sprache zu lernen, etwas mühsames, total schlechtes und anstrengendes ist.


Bleib hierbei aber die Frage offen: Die Kinder in der 1. Klasse (!) können erst einen Bruchteil der dt. Sprache sollen aber sofort eine Fremdsprache lernen? Das ist totaler Schwachsinn,erst sollten sie die Heimatsprache behrrschen!


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Die körperliche Reife liegt vor allem an der falschen Ernährung unserer Gesellschaft, doch bei der geistigen Reife stehen heutige Kinder den früheren in nichts nach



Das sieht die Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärtung (BGZA) aber etwas anders. Habe das Thema erst vor kurzem in der Uni behandelt. Google mal nach "Jugendsexualität", da müsste es eine aktuelle Studie zu geben.



Evíga schrieb:


> Bei allen Göttern.. Mein Vater ist Franzose und ich hab von klein auf zwei Sprachen gelernt, HILFE, MEIN KINDHEIT IST HINÜBER!!1
> Je kleiner ein Kind ist, desto mehr Spaß hat es an neuen Sprachen und ein junges Gehirn kann neue Sprachen viel einfacher lernen.
> Nur weil du scheinbar Probleme mit Englisch hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Prozess, eine Sprache zu lernen, etwas mühsames, total schlechtes und anstrengendes ist.



Und nur weil du scheinbar nicht richtig unterscheiden kannst, ob ein Kind eine Sprache im Alltag durch die Eltern vermittelt bekommt, oder in der Schule lernt, ist es noch lange nicht selbstverständlich, dass ein Grundschüler mit einer Fremdsprache nicht überfordert ist. Dein Vater hat dir seine Sprache im alltäglichen Umgang spielerisch vermittelt, für dich war es etwas selbstverständliches, zweisprachig auszuwachsen. Wenn allerdings ein Kind, dass schon im Deutschen Probleme hat, plötzlich noch eine Sprache, mit ganz anderer Grammatik und Aussprache lernen soll, dann KÖNNTE das zu Problemen führen. Vor allem, da heutzutage selbst Jugendliche, die keinen Migrationshintergrund haben, kein richtiges Deutsch beherrschen.


----------



## Dr4ke85 (11. März 2009)

flandaan schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an solch einfachen Dingen.
> Es ist das Soziale Gesamtpaket, welches am boden liegt.




Ich tippe mal eher darauf das es an dem Waffenarsenal des Elternhauses liegt. Was sagten die im Fernsehen? 16 Schusswaffen? LOL, wäre der Kerl nur ein Sammel hätter er sicherlich keine Scharfe Mun. im Haus gehabt. Und ich bezweifle mal das der Junge sich selber beigebracht hat wie man ne Waffe zerlegt, zusammensetzt, lädt und entsichert. Tja der hat Daddy seinen Fable wohl eindeutig zu früh mit seinem erstgeborenen geteilt was? Hoffen wir das er sich bis an sein lebensende Vorwürfe macht. Den die würde ich ihm machen wenn mein Kind bei dem Amoklauf umgekommen wäre. Und offenbar waren die Waffen ja zugänglich für Kim K.   

Wann ein Kind noch Kind sein kann? Ich tippe mal auf 13-20 Uhr und am Wochende. Würdet ihr ernsthaft behaupten es wäre besser einem Kind das in einer Leistungsgesselschaft aufwächst das Prinzip "Leistung" nicht frühzeitig in den Schädel zum Pflanzen? 

Und Mobbing unter Kinder gibt es schon seid es Kinder gibt, egal ob es da nen Leistungsbaum mit Ästen gibt oder nicht. Wenn ein Kind nicht wegen dem Ast gemobbt wird auf dem es sich befindet dann wird es halt gemobbt weil es fett ist, oder hässlich, schwach, ne zahnspange trägt, ausländer ist.... etc etc. Kinder mobben Kinder, so ist es nun einmal und ich glaube nicht das sich das je ändert.


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bleib hierbei aber die Frage offen: Die Kinder in der 1. Klasse (!) können erst einen Bruchteil der dt. Sprache sollen aber sofort eine Fremdsprache lernen? Das ist totaler Schwachsinn,erst sollten sie die Heimatsprache behrrschen!




Falsch, landesspezifische Sprachen sollten abgeschafft werden und durch eine Weltsprache ersetzt werden ....


----------



## flandaan (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Nur weil du scheinbar Probleme mit Englisch hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Prozess, eine Sprache zu lernen, etwas mühsames, total schlechtes und anstrengendes ist.



Ich weiß ich nicht warum Du persönlich wirst. ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Falsch, landesspezifische Sprachen sollten abgeschafft werden und durch eine Weltsprache ersetzt werden ....


Jop,und am besten alle Ländergrezen etc. weg,alles ein Land...


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das sieht die Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärtung (BGZA) aber etwas anders. Habe das Thema erst vor kurzem in der Uni behandelt. Google mal nach "Jugendsexualität", da müsste es eine aktuelle Studie zu geben.



Die körperliche Reife ist direkt von der Ernährungssituation abhängig, bessere und gehaltvollere Nahrung bedeutet im allgemeinen auch frühere körperliche Reife. Du wirfst hier gesellschaftliche und rein körperliche Aspekte durcheinander...


----------



## Hexacoatl (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop,und am besten alle Ländergrezen etc. weg,alles ein Land...




Du fällst mit der Tür ins Haus....


----------



## flandaan (11. März 2009)

http://www.n-tv.de/1117996.html

Oh man...........


----------



## Haggl (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Die körperliche Reife ist direkt von der Ernährungssituation abhängig, bessere und gehaltvollere Nahrung bedeutet im allgemeinen auch frühere körperliche Reife. Du wirfst hier gesellschaftliche und rein körperliche Aspekte durcheinander...




Schonmal daran gedacht das die Evolution weiter geht? Wer glaubt das der Mensch so bleibt wie er momentan ist, liegt falsch.

Und ausserdem: Es sollte hier mal wieder aufs eigentlich Thema zurückgekommen werden.


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. März 2009)

/dummheit on
Falls ich mal nen Amoklauf machen würde, dann würd ich mein PC neu aufsetzen und "Teletubbies das Spiel" installieren... Das sollen sich die Polizisten mal was denken
/dummheit off

soo... jetzt mal ernst

Ich denke denke diese Amoklaufgeschichten haben oft was mit Mobbing zu tun, es gibt ja Leute die verkraften so etwas nicht leicht und "stauen" die ganze Wut auf und dann explodieren sie überrascht und dann kommt sowas bei raus.

MFG


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Die körperliche Reife ist direkt von der Ernährungssituation abhängig, bessere und gehaltvollere Nahrung bedeutet im allgemeinen auch frühere körperliche Reife. Du wirfst hier gesellschaftliche und rein körperliche Aspekte durcheinander...



Habe ich etwas anderes gesagt? Ich habe nur die These aufgestellt, dass die körperliche Reife der heute 10 - 13-jährigen früher einsetzt, als noch vor 30 Jahren und das der Verstand mit dieser Entwicklung nicht mithalten kann. Das dieser Effekt mit einem besseren Gesundheitswesen und umfangreicheren Angebot an Nahrungsmitteln zu erklären ist, habe ich gar nicht in Frage gestellt. Das sollte man sich denken können. Allerdings ist es eine Tatsache, dass die geistige Entwicklung dabei auf der Strecke bleibt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man früher bereits mit 16 oder 17 Jahren berufstätig war (ich rede nicht von einer Ausbildung) und die Eltern erwarteten, umfangreicheren Einsatz im Haushalt und in der Betreuung der Geschwister zu zeigen, dann kann man nicht davon sprechen, dass die heutige Generation dieser rasanten körperlichen Entwicklung gewachsen ist. Ein 13-jähriger, der zur Schule geht und im Schoße seiner Familie behütet aufwächst, verfügt über das körperliche Zeugungspotential eines Erwachsenen, besitzt aber dennoch den Verstand und das Verantwortungsbewusstsein eines Kindes. Und diese Ungleichheit führt dann beispielsweise dazu, dass immer mehr Mädchen ungewollt schwanger werden, weil sowohl Eltern, als auch Schule sich in der Pflicht sehen, Kinder aufzuklären. Und wer damit dann erst in der 8. Klasse beginnt, hat meiner Meinung nach den Trend zur immer früheren Sexualreife verpasst.


----------



## Nesata (11. März 2009)

Eine Frage die sich mir immer wieder stellt ist folgende: Fuer was brauch man eine oder gar mehrere Waffen?
Im Beruf - Personen die im Personen/Buergerschutz taetig sind, Bundeswehr, Personal von Geldtransportern, Jaeger, Zoll usw.
Privat - Personen die Selbstschutz benoetigen und keinen Personenschutz umsich haben, Sammler, Sportschuetzen.

Alle tragen die Waffe doch an der Person und zuhause haben die Waffen doch auch an der Person oder verschlossen zu sein.
Die Verantwortung bei einem Missbrauch einer solchen Waffe liegt aus meiner Sicht bei dem Besitzter und dies sollte auch strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. 

Sicherlich sind die Eltern des Amoklaeufers schon zu bedauern da sich deren Leben in vielerlei hinsicht schlagartig negativ veraendert, aber ohne deren Beihilfe zum erlangen der Waffe waere diese Tat evtl. nicht zustande gekommen.
Das Waffengesetz bekraeftigt diesen Gedanken.

Sicherlich ist es Moeglich auch ueber nicht legale Wege an eine Waffe zu gelangen, aber dies ist hier nich gegeben.


----------



## Madrake (11. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Bei allen Göttern.. Mein Vater ist Franzose und ich hab von klein auf zwei Sprachen gelernt, HILFE, MEIN KINDHEIT IST HINÜBER!!1
> Je kleiner ein Kind ist, desto mehr Spaß hat es an neuen Sprachen und ein junges Gehirn kann neue Sprachen viel einfacher lernen.
> Nur weil du scheinbar Probleme mit Englisch hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Prozess, eine Sprache zu lernen, etwas mühsames, total schlechtes und anstrengendes ist.



Bevor die Erstklässler überhaupt das Alphabet mit allen Umlauten (St/ Sch/ Ä/Ö/Ü usw.) überhaupt durchgenommen haben in ihrer Muttersprache - wird denen schon Englisch eingetrichtert.

Das dabei vieles durcheinander kommt, wegen zuviel "input" - da kommt dann z.B. Deutsch in die Englischschublade oder Englisch in die Deutschschublade - das ist wohl üblich.

Man sollte zuerst eine Sprache fast perfekt beherrschen - damit man eine Fremdsprache angehen kann. Persönlich habe ich in der Grundschule nur englischsprachige Lieder in Musik gehabt - und hatte keine Fremdsprachenprobleme in der weiterführenden Schule weder Englisch noch Französisch.

Aber in vielen Familien werden Kinder auch nur in ihrer Muttersprache großgezogen, z.B. türkischsprachige sehr extrem (ja ich weiß Vorurteil... - kann genauso auch sagen russischsprachige) - wie gehen die mit dem Problem um - deutsch in der Grundschule + Englisch als Fremdsprache = 2 neue Sprache für einen 6jährigen.
Diese Kinder haben schon von Anfang an, bei solch einem Schulsystem versagt, und werden auf der Hauptschule bleiben. U.a. haben da auch die Eltern Mitschuld, da diese nicht die Muttersprache des Landes dem Kind von Anfang an beibringen.

Mag schon sein, dass wenn man noch sehr jung ist noch sehr viel lernen kann, und es einem leichter fällt zu lernen.
Ich nannte nicht das Fremdsprachen mühsam und anstrengend sein sollen. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn Schüler der ersten Klasse schon eine Fremdsprache auf das Auge zu drücken, mit der Grammatik der deutschen Sprache konfrontieren und ebenso Grammatik mit der englischen Sprache... -.- irgendwo hört der Spaß mal auf...

Wenn die Grammatik der Muttersprache nicht passt, wie soll es dann in der Fremdsprache klappen?

mfg Madrake


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> [...] aber das ganze direkt (wieder einmal) sofort mit Spielesoftware in Verbindung zu bringen erscheint mir ein wenig dekadent und viel schlimmer noch, irreführend.



Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden. Ich habe nicht gesagt, das es so ist - sondern die Befürchtung geäußert, dass diese Zusammenführung bzw. der Vergleich wahrscheinlich in den Medien kommen wird, wenn die Situation selbst sich etwas beruhigt hat.


----------



## MadMat (11. März 2009)

Da im http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=94526
gefragt wurde, wiso WoW daran schuld ist?


Lt einem Beitrag vom ZDF (wie heisst die Sendung? Panorama? - will nicht lügen (wie ....)) wird man in WOW Offizier und zieht in Schlachten, oder
man wird Sanitäter. Ja nee, is klar. Somit ist WoW ein Killerspiel feinster Güte.
Zum Glück haben wir intelligente, studierte (?) Köpfe in der Politik, die von allem Ahnung haben.
Seien wir mal ehrlich: Gab schon lange keine Anleitung/Aufmunterung zum Amok in den Nachrichten, oder? Hab schon ne Weile nichts mehr
mitbekommen, dass was Extremes in den Ecken der Welt los ist, wo man sich tag täglich erschiesst und es dann Gotteskrieg nennt (oder so in der Art).
Man musste sich jeden Abend ansehen, wie sich die Menschen REAL erschiessen und es gut finden. Loch im Kopp?

Grüße


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Was ich auch witzig fand ist mein Vater, der mal einen Bereicht über Onlinesucht geguckt hat und dann wissen wollte, was ich davon halte.
Irgendwann hat er dann erwähnt, dass sie im Bereicht gesagt hätten, dass man in WoW ständig zocken muss, um nicht im Rang irgendwo zu sinken.
Das war mal vor 3 Jahren so.. 

Unsere Medien sind wirklich gut informiert!


----------



## Jurok (11. März 2009)

Was ich nicht ganze verstehe, warum geben sie immer Videospielen die Schuld daran? Fehlt denen einfach nichts besseres ein?

Wenn ich CS:S oder CoD4 ohne Ende zocke, kenn ich mich doch nicht mit den Knarren aus, geschweige denn wie sie sich in der Realität verhalten. Wie man sie nachläd oder gar zusammen baut. Als ob sie in die Spiele ein solches Tutorial einbauen. Stellt dir vor du zockst den ganzen Tag SSX, da denkste auch nicht das man ohne echte Erfahrung gleich die größte Piste fahren kann, ohne sich sämtliche Knochen zu brechen.

Die Psyche solcher Menschen muss einfach vorher schon Kaputt sein. Sei es durch Mobbing in der Schule, Freundin die schluss gemacht hat oder einen betrogen hat, Eltern die man sowieso schon hasst seit man klein ist, Geschwister die einem nur das Leben zur Hölle machen und ohne Bildung (für die man eh nie lust hat etwas zu tun) garnich mehr weiß wie man aus der Scheiße rauskommen soll. 

Ich würde vermuten das die Games es evt. nur etwas beschleunigen. Aber mal ehrlich, ob das nun heute oder 2 Monate später passiert wäre. Ich bezweifle stark das Gewaltszenen aus Games in einem soetwas auslösen können. 

Falls hier ein Psychologe ist, kann er mich gerne über die Menschliche Psyche aufklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (11. März 2009)

Hmm, bin erstaunt das ich noch nirgendwo äusserungen gegen CSS, CoD4, UT3, BF2 u.s.w. finde ...
Denke aber spätestens heute Abend in einer Talkrunde im Fernsehen, werden sie beschuldigt :S


----------



## Sarif (11. März 2009)

Aber wenn man es sich so überlegt gibt es 2 Arten von Amokläufen

Bei Erwachsenen ist der Amoklauf psychisch bedingt
Bei Jugendlichen oder jungen Erwachsenen sind Killerspiele schuld.


Auch mein Beileid an die Opfer und Familien die unter dem Amoklauf leiden müssen

MfG Sarif


----------



## Zonalar (11. März 2009)

Ich habe jezz den ganzen Thread in einer Stunde durchgelesen. Ich wollt einfach alles durchlesen und ERST DANN was dazuschreiben.

Ich kann euch sagen, ich bin ja jezz 16 und im letzten Schuljahr. Wenn ich so meine Schulzeit anschaut, bemerke ich, was für schlimme Sachen ich dort alles erlebt habe, allein durch meine Mitschüler. 

Ich war der "klassische" Aussenseiter. Halt jemand, dem man die Schuld geben kann, weils man ja selbger NIE gewesen ist. Der, der man nur schon beim Vorbeilaufen verflucht. Der,, der als Sündenbock fungiert.
Ich bin 16, männlich, stark und intelligent. Wenn ich ne Aufgabe bekomme, erledige ich sie. Ich bin aber auch faul und nicht willens, dass zu machen, worauf ich kein Bock habe.

Ich schaue zurück in die Zeit und muss mir eingestehen: Ich wäre mit Sicherheit Amok gelaufen. Wenn ich mir mein Leben in der Schule anschaue...mit Sicherheit.

Habs aber nicht. Warum? Wieso? Man hat mich bei allem Aussgeschlossen und mir die Schuld gegeben, aber ich bin trotzdem kein Soziales Wrack.

Bei mir lag die Lösung hauptsächlich, bei der Kirche.
Jap, die Kirche. Hättet ihr das gedacht? Somanche der User hier geben den Christen die Schuld an allem. Haltet ihre Religion für eine Sekte, damit sie was haben, woran sie sich festhalten können. User, die hier unter uns sind, die glauben, dass sich alles durch Phyik und Chemie erklärbar is. 
Einer, haltet sich wohl von der Kirche fern, weil soviel Scheiss in der Vergangenheit verzapft wurde "im namen Gottes" ( wie z.B. Die Kreuzritter)
Ich bin aber echt froh, dass mich meine Eltern, in die Kirche geschleppt habn. Wir habn mal die Kirche gewechselt, weil die vorherige was getan hat, das meinen Eltern mal gar nicht in den Kram passte. Jezz gehn sie jeden Sonntag ins "ICF" (international christian Celebracion)...bin mir nicht sicher, obs genau so geschrieben wird. Und ich kann euch sagn. Diese Kirche hat mein ganzes Leben geändert. Ich habe mein Leben Jesus gegeben, ihn als meinen Vater anerkannt (wir alle wissen, Gott, Jesus und Heiliger Geist is ein und das selbe) und ihm gebeten alle meine Sünden zu vergeben.
Ich bereuhe NICHTS, was ich diesbezüglich getan habe. Ich fühl mich toll in der Kirche, und Zuhause. In der Schule hab ich immer noch son Knoten in mir... aber jetzt, wennm mir mal etwas nicht passt, bete ich... Das Gott mich es ertragen lässt, dass er meine Lasten wegnimmt, dass er mich in seinen Armen trägt...

Die Schule, meinen Posten dort, und alle Umstände, haben dafür gesorgt, dass ich bin, was ich bin. Ich hab mir selber zum Motto gemacht, keinen Menschen so zu behandeln, wie ich behandelt wurde. Egal ob der mich anspuckt oder auf ewig verdammt. Ich will und werde niemals einen Menschen, schlechter als mich selber behandeln.

Wer die Menschen verändern will, muss sich selbst verändern. Es fängt alles bei dir an. Du hast die Macht, deine Umgebung zu prägen, mit deinem Verhalten. Wenn dir was nicht passt, und du deshalb deinen Kollegen beleidigst, und seis nur so nebenbei! Hat auch er schlecht Laune und bringt die mit zu Arbeit. Woraufhin er alle dort böse anmacht und die sich auch nicht gerade darüber freuen...

Wenn du aufstehst, mit Motivation in den tag gehst, und deinem Umfeld Komplimente machst (wenn sie auch ernst gemeint sind!). Dann versüsst du ihnen den Tag und auch sie werden gut gelaunt durch den Tag gehen. 

Es fängt bei dir an, wie sich unsere Gesellschaft verhaltet. Ist ein kleiner Junge gierig, und isst das letzte Stück Kuchen weg, während aber gerade sein kleiner Bruder, dieses Stück nehmen wollte, so isser geprägt davon, immer Angst zu haben, dass er möglciherweise nichts abbekommt, und dass er seinen Platz in der Welt erkämpfen muss, und seien die Methoden noch so feige und unmoralisch...

Wir machen die Welt aus. DU und ICH


Edit: Erst jezz erkenne ich, wieviel ich geschrieben hab... aber meine Finger konnten einfach nicht mehr aufhören...
Nochn Edit: Um die Welt zu verbessern musst du nicht inner Kirche sein. Die Kirche ist KEINE Vorraussetzung oder so! Wenn du beitrittst, machst du das FREIWILLIG. Sonst bringt das gar nix.


----------



## Thevike (11. März 2009)

Von der ohnehin sinnlosen Suche nach Antworten abgesehen finde ich das ganze jetzt schon wieder abartig.
Nicht nur die Tat ist verwerflich sondern ALLES die gesamte Situation.

Die Medien sind sofort ALLE dran (alle TV-Sender 24/7, Radio, und, und, und), ALLE Leute gucken es, heucheln sich ein, zwei mal ein "Och das ist ja furchtbar!" und haben es übermorgen zwar nicht vergessen, es ist ihnen aber scheiß egal. Sie achten nicht drauf ob es jemandem auf der Straße schlecht geht oder ob jemand wütend zu sein scheint.
Seid ihr mal auf der Straße IRGENDWO angesprochen worden ob es euch schlecht geht? Vielleicht nachdem ihr umgeknickt seid und nach halt sucht? Natürlich nicht. Ist ja auch egal, man hat Termine und Zeit ist schließlich Geld. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht an einen der drölfzigtausend "Der Kapitalismus ist schuld"-Posts anknüpfen (auch wenn etwas weniger Ellbogen in unserer Gesellschaft ratsam wäre), sondern lediglich daran erinnern, das schlimme Dinge jeden Tag passieren und immer passieren werden.
Wer jetzt über alle Maßen mitleidig erscheint und die nächsten Wochen die Zeit findet zu lachen kann doch nur ein Heuchler sein.

Anyway. Die Medien schlachten es aus! Das ist doch noch erniedrigender für alle betroffenen als die Tat selbst! Ich denke nicht, das es ganz Deutschland jetzt 5 Wochen lang etwas angeht wer da intim für sich trauert.
Die Politiker halten wieder Reden. Meint ihr ernsthaft, das sie ansatzweise besser sind als die oben beschriebenen Heuchler? Ein Missbrauch eines Verbrechens als Wahlkampf ist das aller absurdeste in unserer Politik.
Wer die Folgen der nun folgenden Hetzjagd nach Ursachen trägt steht zwar noch nicht fest, aber vor dem geheuchelten politischen Hintergrund kann es doch nur negativ enden, selbst wenn wie immer keine ernsthaften Folgen entstehen, weil diese, wie deren Grund, nur daher geheuchelt werden.
Ich denke nicht, das man Ursachenforschung betreiben sollte in dem Zusammenhang. Für die Medien galt zwar einige Zeit "Only bad news are good news" aber ich glaub ein paar "good news" würden in den immer schlimmer werdenden Zeiten (ja ich bin zu jung um die Nachkriegszeit zu kennen, aber Weltkrise, Massenentlassungen, Schuldenberge häufen sich immer mehr. Das würde ich schlimmer werdend nennen.) wohl doch die Einschaltquoten hochtreiben.

Ich bekunde nicht (wie einige Vorposter) mein eindeutiges Mitleid mit den Opfern des Amoklaufes, sondern mit allen Opfern von Gewaltausübung weltweit. (Ja, nennt mich Heuchler! Ich habe nicht vor die Welt zu verändern, es reicht mir wenn ihr das hier zu Ende gelesen habt und etwas dabei für euch lernt.)


----------



## ciaz (11. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> dann müsst ich ja dauernd weinen weil jede Sec ein mensch Stirbt, ist halt der verlauf des lebens die einen erwischt es früher die andren später.



/signed.

Klar, es wird sehr viele Betroffene geben, die wohlmöglich nie mit der Situation fertig werden und deren Leben teils komplett anders verlaufen wird, da sich ihre Lebenseinstellung grundlegend ändern wird. Aber muss man sich deswegen selbst zum Betroffenen machen, obwohl man mit den Angehörigen in Baden Württemberg rein gar nichts zu tun hat? Es wird bestimmt keiner hier auf der Seite des Amokläufers stehen und es wird sich auch keiner über den Tod der Schüler und Lehrer freuen. Der ein oder andere wird sich auch darüber Gedanken machen, was wohl wäre, wenn das mal bei in unserer Nähe passieren würde. Aber solche Fälle sind nun mal Einzelfälle und ich würde sogar behaupten, dass es ohne die Erfurt und Columbia- "Vorbilder" nie weitere Amokläufe in der Form in Deutschland gegeben hätte. Aber dass nun einige eine Pseudotrauer entwickeln und jene Forenusern nahelegen wollen keine Posts darüber zu verfassen, wie sich das nun wieder auf diverse Spiele, Waffengesetze, Indizierungen usw auswirken wird...? Gerade das macht sie nun mal "betroffen" und nicht die verstorbenen Schüler/Lehrer 500 Kilometer weit entfernt.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Deutschland neben China (*hust) die härtesten Gesetze, was "Gewalt"spiele, -filme, -serien usw. angeht. Wer hat sich nicht schon darüber aufgeregt, dass der Arnie Actionfilm um 22 Uhr abends um 15 Mins gekürzt wurde, da die Zensurstelle mal wieder übereifrige Schnibbler mit zu viel Kaffee intus beschaeftigt hat. Und wegen der Waffengesetze... Wer kommt bitte legal an Schusswaffen ran ohne (wie der Stuttgarter Schuetze) im Naeheren/direkten Umfeld Leute (hier die Eltern) zu kennen, die selbst Waffen besitzen? Für Sportschützen gibt es auch eine Altersbeschränkung. Wer wirklich an Waffen rankommen will, muss das durch illegale Massnahmen bewerkstelligen.: Beim Nachbarn klauen, beim Schwarzmarkthändler (an den man erst mal rankommen muss) einkaufen usw usw.

Ein solcher Ausraster, wie hier bei dem 17-jährigen, entsteht nicht von heute auf morgen. Er wird wahrscheinlich wieder ein Einzelgänger gewesen sein mit wenigen bis gar keinen Freunden, der über Jahre lang wenig Spass in der Schule hatte und dessen Frust nun gegipfelt ist, leider in dieser entsetzlichen Form. Falls man sich anmaßen will irgendeine Lehre aus dem grauenvollen Akt zu ziehen, ist es wohl, seine Mitmenschen mehr zu respektieren, sie nicht zu drangsalieren, zum Aussenseiter zu degradieren, sie zu hänseln etc etc., dass sich solche Extrempersönlichkeiten erst gar nicht entwickeln können. Hier ist dann Elternerziehung gefragt und Lehreraufsicht, welche diverse Schüler/Kinder/Jugendliche dann zurechtweisen. Natürlich will ich den Verstorbenen keine Direktschuld geben, wahrscheinlich kannten sie den Täter groesstenteils noch nicht mal, jedoch wird kein verschaerftes Waffengesetz, keine weitere "Killerspiel" - Indizierung verhindern können, dass lablile und gefrustete Menschen nunmal ausrasten. Dies ist nur ein superkleiner Bruchteil der Menschheit und dass nun wieder Killerspiele dazubeitragen sollen, diesen Bruchteil zu erhöhen und mehr davon "züchten", wird wieder Hauptpropaganda Thema diverser CDU - Politiker und im Endeffekt der Stammtischväter, welche nachts in der Kneipe sitzen anstatt mit ihren Kindern zu reden, werden in den nächsten Wochen. Leider. :\

gruesse ciaz.


----------



## G0DL1K3 (11. März 2009)

grausam....


----------



## Ciclon (11. März 2009)

so im moment wieder tolle sonderausgabe vom Sat1 Magazin... In den letzten 15 minuten hab ich 13 mal den Satz: "9 schüler und 3 Lehrer wurden erschossen" in leichter variation gehört. Ist es so wichtig zu sagen wieviele getötet wurden? Für alle plappertanten die es gibt ja und für die medien ein gefundenes fressen. vorhin in beckerei Frau A zu Frau B:

A: Hast schon von dem amoklauf gehört?
B: Ne welcher Amoklauf?
A: Ja irgendwo in Baden-Würtemberg da
B: Ne was war da?
A. Ach ein schüler hat 15 Menschen erschossen
B: Ach gott sowas schreckliches malwieder nur vorm Computer gesessen.
A: Ja wahrscheinlich...
B: Naja ich muss los noch in die Apotheke.

Das ist wahres mitleid leute  so muss es sein ! Klatsch und Tratsch fürs Volk.... 
Von mir gibts ein "zum Glück war das nicht bei mir" ,ein "Warum kommt das immerwieder vor?" und ein "Spätestens morgen sind wieder die bösen Killerspiele schuld..."
Ach bin ich herzlos ne....


----------



## Thevike (11. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [...]
> Jezz gehn sie jeden Sonntag ins "*ICF*" (*i*nternational *c*hristian *C*elebracion)...
> [...]
> Diese Kirche hat mein ganzes Leben geändert. Ich habe mein Leben Jesus gegeben, ihn als meinen Vater anerkannt (wir alle wissen, Gott, Jesus und Heiliger Geist is ein und das selbe) und ihm gebeten alle meine Sünden zu vergeben.
> [...]


1. Ich find da kein F!
2. Das klingt mir aber gewaltig nach so ner Gehirnwasch-Sekte wie Scientology... Ich will dich damit nicht persönlich angreifen, ich finds toll wenn jemand hinter dem steht, was er glaubt, aber es scheint halt so. Ich für meinen Teil bin schon vor langer Zeit vom "christlichen" Glauben abgefallen und lehne jede Art von "religöser" Organisation ab.
3. Find ichs trotz allem gut, dass du/deine Sekte sich für Frieden und so einsetzen. Der christliche Gedanke der brüderlichen Liebe aller Menschen ist denke ich auch das vernünftigste an der Bibel und allem drum und dran.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2009)

So eine Tat ist immer tragisch, und mir tun auch alle Beteiligten Leid.


Ich habe bereits im TV mehrmals zu diesem Thema "Killerspiel" und CS vernommen,
und das zu meinem Bedauern.

Es gibt zig Jugendliche, die CS spielen und wenn ein einziger so eine Tat macht, 
ist der Sündenbock gleich gefunden: "Das Spiel wars! Sofort verbieten!"

Gut möglich, dass es manche Leute gibt, die seelisch labil sind, von solchen Spielen schaden nehmen können, 
aber wozu gibt es denn USK/FSK usw?

Meiner Meinung nach versagt bei solchen Taten die soziale Gemeinschaft!
So eine Tat beschließt man nicht einfach von heute auf morgen, es hat bestimmt Anzeichen dafür gegeben, 
wie zum Beispiel Zeugen und Bekannte gesagt haben, dass der Täter zurückgezogen war und nur wenige Freunde hatte, 
nun gut, es mag Leute geben, die ein solches Wesen haben, aber es hat sich niemand darum gekümmert, ob da hinter
nicht etwas anderes steckt.

Schon in der Pressekonferenz taucht wieder ein Kommentar auf, dass nach "einschlägig bekannten" Computerspielen gesucht werden.
Es gibt sehr viele Menschen in Deutschland, die einen Führerschein haben.
Wenn einer dieser Menschen einen Mord begeht, dann wird das Autofahren doch auch nicht sofort verboten?!
Wie schon oben gesagt, es kann gut möglich sein, dass ein junger Mensch mit den Inhalten solcher Spiele nicht klar kommt, 
aber dann sofort alles zu verteufeln, was damit zu tun hat, halte ich für übertrieben und für einen falschen Weg.

Natürlich muss man breitgefächert ermitteln, um die Beweggründe des Täters zu ermitteln.
Aber ich halte es für wahrscheinlicher, dass andere Faktoren zu dieser Tat geführt haben.

Ein Psychologe im TV meinte vorin in einem Interview, dass womöglich eine ähnliche Tat von gestern in Oklahoma 
der Auslöser war.

Auch bin ich gespannt, ob gegen den Vater des Täters ermittelt wird, der soviele Waffen besitzt und anscheinend
es nicht für notwendig hält, diese so zu sichern, dass niemand an diese herankommt.


Nun, das ist meine Meinung zu dieser Tat.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich die Ermittlungen zu diesem Fall noch weiterhin entwickeln.


----------



## Zonalar (11. März 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> 1. Ich find da kein F!
> 2. Das klingt mir aber gewaltig nach so ner Gehirnwasch-Sekte wie Scientology... Ich will dich damit nicht persönlich angreifen, ich finds toll wenn jemand hinter dem steht, was er glaubt, aber es scheint halt so. Ich für meinen Teil bin schon vor langer Zeit vom "christlichen" Glauben abgefallen und lehne jede Art von "religöser" Organisation ab.
> 3. Find ichs trotz allem gut, dass du/deine Sekte sich für Frieden und so einsetzen. Der christliche Gedanke der brüderlichen Liebe aller Menschen ist denke ich auch das vernünftigste an der Bibel und allem drum und dran.




ARGH!Jezz weiss ich was falsch dort war^^ICh wusste, ich hab was vergessen... Anstatt celebration, muss fellowship hin.


----------



## Nesata (11. März 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> 1. Ich find da kein F![...]



International Christian Fellowship eine christliche Freikirche


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Boa wenn ich schon wieder im Radio höre... -.- Die 3 Amokläufer vor dem Typen... Alle Amokläufer waren zwischen 17-19, haben alle schwarze Kleidung getragen und hatten alle Counterstrike gespielt. Fast jeder Zocker hat dieses Drecksgame auf seinem PC, dass ist sowas von lächerlich.


----------



## Aromat05 (11. März 2009)

Jurok schrieb:


> Wenn ich CS:S oder CoD4 ohne Ende zocke, kenn ich mich doch nicht mit den Knarren aus, geschweige denn wie sie sich in der Realität verhalten. Wie man sie nachläd oder gar zusammen baut.
> [/QUOTE
> Du weiss nicht wie mal ein Magzin in ne waffe steckt ? oder wie man noch den Sicherung ding auf F=Fier ein stellt ? und ne waffe musst du nicht zusammen bauen die müsste du nur aus er nadern nehme um sie zu putzen! (das wie wohl schon waren) und wie sie sich verhalten tija sie haben einfach rück Schtoss
> 
> so schwer ist das net^^


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Weil halt 90% der jugendlichen Männer zwischen 16 und 21 das Spiel auf dem Rechner haben. Ich hab's auch, zock es aber nie, aber die nächste LAN kommt bestimmt. >_>


----------



## Asmodäus (11. März 2009)

Der Täter hatte Zugang zu 18 Waffen seines Vaters der laut Nachrichten Hobby Sport schütze in einem Verein ist und seinen Sohn auch zum Schießen mitgenommen hat. Die Frage was ich mir stelle ist wie Leicht er an die Waffen seines Vaters kommen konnte. Müssen die nicht Sicher eingeschlossen sein?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. März 2009)

Benningen, 11. März 2009. 10 Km vom Tatort entfernt.
Polizeikontrollen auf allen Straßen, Helikopter am Himmel.. Amoklauf an einer Schule bemerkte ich als ich Nach hause kam und die Nachrichten einschaltete.


naja es wurde ja schon in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass der Täter eine Sammlung Horrorfilme besessen hat... aber wer hat das nicht? Da sieht man schon wieder, dass die Medien krampfhaft nach Gewalt-Hinweisen suchen..

Ohne die Schuld von dem Täter nehmen zu wollen denke ich, dass das Motiv dafür viel tiefer liegt.. an Jeder schule gibt es Schüler die gemobbt werden wegen äußerlichkeiten.. Sogar weil sie sich, wie der Täter, Ruhiger und Zurückgezogener verhalten als andere. Manch einer kommt damit klar, manch einer nicht. Falls es so sein sollte, dass er zu seiner Schulzeit, und vielleicht sogar auch danach noch gemobbt wurde liegt sicher ein Teil der Schuld bei den jenigen Schülern, die ihm das Angetan haben.

Dass er weiß wie man mit einer Waffe umgeht ist klar, er hat ja oft mit Waffen, wenn auch nur Softair Waffen, im Keller herumgespielt. Dadurch hat er wahrscheinlich auch gelernt zu Zielen.

Um auf das Thema Spiele zu kommen.. ich frage mich wieviel Geld der ehemalige Schulkammerad den Täters für das Interview bekommen hat nur um das Wort Counterstrike zu erwähnen.. wenn auch nur in einem nichtssagendem Satz wie, dass er nicht wüsse ob er spiele wie Counterstrike gespielt habe.


Edit: Pressekonferenz auf N-tv es waren 14 Waffen, keine 18.. 13 davon im Safe und eine im Schlafzimmer, diese ungesichert aufbewahrt..


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

Asmodäus schrieb:


> Der Täter hatte Zugang zu 18 Waffen seines Vaters der laut Nachrichten Hobby Sport schütze in einem Verein ist und seinen Sohn auch zum Schießen mitgenommen hat. Die Frage was ich mir stelle ist wie Leicht er an die Waffen seines Vaters kommen konnte. Müssen die nicht Sicher eingeschlossen sein?



War auf der Pressekonferenz nicht von 14 Waffen, zu denen der Täter zum Teil freien Zugang hatte, die Rede?


----------



## Scrätcher (11. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich schaue zurück in die Zeit und muss mir eingestehen: Ich wäre mit Sicherheit Amok gelaufen. Wenn ich mir mein Leben in der Schule anschaue...mit Sicherheit.
> 
> Habs aber nicht. Warum? Wieso? Man hat mich bei allem Aussgeschlossen und mir die Schuld gegeben, aber ich bin trotzdem kein Soziales Wrack.
> 
> ...



Das ist es was ich schon lange predige!

Viele haben irgendwann mal einen Zeitpunkt gehabt, an dem sie Gott und die Welt verflucht haben! Hätten sie dort die Möglichkeit gehabt eine Waffe in die Hand zu kriegen heute wohl nur noch ein Pressebericht von ihnen übrig.

Es kommt darauf an was die Person durchmacht und gerade in der Pubertät, im heranwachsen prasseln die Probleme auf manchen einfach nur so nieder. Kann er damit umgehen? Oder passiert einfach durch Glück nichts? 

Schafft er es aus eigener Kraft da raus oder gibt es einen Menschen dem auffällt das dort was nicht stimmt? Es wird zu oft weggesehen und heruntergespielt! "Nein, in meinem Umfeld könnte sowas nicht passieren!" "Er war ja schon immer etwas komisch aber konnten wir wissen?"

Ich hab ihn hier oben mal zitiert um klar zu machen es würd noch viel mehr davon geben wenn sie die Möglichkeit dazu hätten. Manche schaffen es aus eigener Kraft, vielen wird geholfen. Andere bringen sich einfach selbst um ohne andere zu gefährden und kein Hahn kräht danach. 

Deshalb ist es wichtig manchmal mit Menschen zu sprechen, fragen was sie fühlen, was sie denken wie es ihnen geht. Nicht dieses "Hi wie gehts dir?" In dem "wie gehts dir" zu einer Begrüßungsfloskel degradiert wird, sondern mal tatsächlich fragen. 

Counterstrike mag vonmiraus mitgewirkt haben an einem Amoklauf, anders herum muß man aber auch sagen, vielleicht war es ein Ventil was ihn davor abgehalten hat schon früher Amok zu laufen.

Ob man an irgendeinen Gott, Religion oder sonstwas glaubt, WIR machen tatsächlich unsere Welt! Und WIR können sie Tag für Tag in unserem Umfeld ändern! Was schon eine erhebliche positive Veränderung wäre!

Und zu dem Kommentar vor ein paar Seiten vonwegen hier wird auch nur geredet:

Erstmal muß man über ein Thema reden, andere Meinungen & Betrachtungsweisen kennenlernen, dann kann man Anfangen zu überlegen woran es lag und danach was gegen die Ursache unternehmen. 

Klappt leider nicht immer aber jeder Versuch ist es definitiv wert!


----------



## Duni (11. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Und Balt kommt in den News, der Amok lauf er von Stuttgart hat wie die andren das spiel counter Strike gespielt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hattest Recht!^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. März 2009)

> Wahrscheinlich griff er sich seine Lieblingswaffe aus der Sammlung seines Vaters. Eine echte Beretta. Eine Augenzeugin berichtet aus der Schule: „Er rief: Seid ihr immer noch nicht alle tot...?“
> 
> ***********, der Durchschnitts-Typ, erschoss 15 Menschen, am Ende tötete er sich selbst.



er hat sich nicht selbst erschossen er wurde von der Polizei erschossen im 40KM auf dem Patkplatz


----------



## Aromat05 (11. März 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> er hat sich nicht selbst erschossen er wurde von der Polizei erschossen im 40KM auf dem Patkplatz


Bei RTL 2 haben die gerade gesagt das er sich selber erschossen hat, und der scheiss freund musst ja sagen "erspielte Counter strike oder so" ganz toll an den ey super gemacht muss ich sagen.


----------



## Lillyan (11. März 2009)

Ich finde es erstaunlich: Da werden viele Menschen erschossen... richtig erschossen, nicht nur ein paar Pixel die ein paar Minuten wieder leben... und das was vielen als erstes in den Sinn zu kommen scheint ist "Ui, jetzt wird schlecht über PC-Spiele geredet. Hoffentlich nehmen sie mir mein Spiel nicht weg.". Ich finde es ehrlich erschreckend und für meinen Teil froh noch nicht so abgestumpft zu sein.

Mehr möchte ich zu dem Thema gar nicht sagen, da eh aus jeder Ecke unterschiedliche Berichte kommen und man überhaupt noch keine Ahnung hat was wann wirklich warum passiert ist.


----------



## Zonalar (11. März 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher, das auch in diesem Fall (wie in vielen Anderen Fällen auch...) die Wahrheit verschwiegen wird und uns die Medien irgendwas anderes auftischen... erschreckend.


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich: Da werden viele Menschen erschossen... richtig erschossen, nicht nur ein paar Pixel die ein paar Minuten wieder leben... und das was vielen als erstes in den Sinn zu kommen scheint ist "Ui, jetzt wird schlecht über PC-Spiele geredet. Hoffentlich nehmen sie mir mein Spiel nicht weg.". Ich finde es ehrlich erschreckend und für meinen Teil froh noch nicht so abgestumpft zu sein.
> 
> Mehr möchte ich zu dem Thema gar nicht sagen, da eh aus jeder Ecke unterschiedliche Berichte kommen und man überhaupt noch keine Ahnung hat was wann wirklich warum passiert ist.


Soll ich mit so einem verzweifelten Menschen Mitleid haben? Ich trauer nur um die, die dabei ihr Leben bezahlen mussten.


----------



## Lillyan (11. März 2009)

Das warum zu hinterfragen und daraus zu lernen heißt nicht, dass man die Person bemitleiden muss.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlich erschreckend und für meinen Teil froh noch nicht so abgestumpft zu sein.



Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht abgestumpft... natürlich ist das schrecklich, doch was soll ich denn da jetzt tun? Ich denke nur weiter und ich habe nur etwas dagegen wieder mal als psychopathischer Killer und Sozialkrüppel hingestellt zu werden, wie es so oder so wieder in den Medien kommen wird, nur weil ich Spiele spiele...


----------



## Thrawns (11. März 2009)

Hoffentlich hat er FIFA gespielt. Die Serie konnte ich irgendwie nie leiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (11. März 2009)

Mh, vielleicht sucht man einfach mal den Fehler an den SCHULEN statt bei den Spielen. Eins haben sie ja wirklich gemeinsam, entweder sind sie noch auf eben dieser Schule oder sind grade erst raus. Habe noch nie jemanden in seiner Firma Amok laufen sehen, vielleicht sollte man ja mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## nemø (11. März 2009)

Ja...

Hat schon mal jemand gehört, warum er gelaufen ist ?


----------



## Night falls (11. März 2009)

> Hat schon mal jemand gehört, warum er gelaufen ist ?



Die Vermutungen sagen: Die Gesellschaft/WoW/Hänseleien/Geister/Rockmusik/Garnichts war schuld... Such dir bitte eins aus und verteidige dann diese Option mit Zähnen und Klauen!

Ich wünsche weiterhin einen angenehmen Aufenthalt in diesem Thread!


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mh, vielleicht sucht man einfach mal den Fehler an den SCHULEN statt bei den Spielen. Eins haben sie ja wirklich gemeinsam, entweder sind sie noch auf eben dieser Schule oder sind grade erst raus. Habe noch nie jemanden in seiner Firma Amok laufen sehen, vielleicht sollte man ja mal darüber nachdenken.


Wieso schulen ?? Es sind die verdammten Eltern ! Die reden nicht ordentlich mit ihrem Kind, und das is verdammt nochmal deren Schuld ! Ich kann meinem Vadder alles erzählen wat mir aufn Herzen liegt, und ich zock au ma ne runde Css mit dem und verkriech mich ned und hab keinen vadder dem dat scheißegal is was ich mach.

lg


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2009)

@ Lillyan: ich bin nicht abgestumpft, ich habe auch mitleid mit den opfern und finde die tat grausam.

der grund, warum hier alle über "killerspiele" diskutieren, ist der post vom TE, in dem er dieses thema anspricht.....


----------



## Melih (11. März 2009)

Amokläufe bei Jugendlichen entstehen nicht bei Killerspielen sondern eher wegen das umwelts insbeondere das verhältnis in der Schule.

Als beispiel:

Ein Jugendlicher der 14 jahre alt ist, kaum Freunde hat, oft und meistens grausam Gemobbt wird, keiner in wirklich mag, seine Noten auch katastrophal sind, Oft an Selbstmord gedacht hat aber keine bzw recht selten killerspiele spielt würde eher ein Amok ausüben als ein Jugendlicher der viele freunde in der schule hat, nicht gemobbt wird, keine feinde hat, seine Noten gut sind aber ab und zu bzw oft Killerspiele spielt.

Mein Beispiel wird sogar bestätigt da die meisten bzw fast alle Jugendamokläufe in Schulen Stattfindet.




Das ist nur meine Bescheidene Meinung zu dem Thema Jugendamokläufer  :mee


----------



## Night falls (11. März 2009)

> Ein Jugendlicher der 14 jahre alt ist, kaum Freunde hat, oft und meistens grausam Gemobbt wird, keiner in wirklich mag, seine Noten auch katastrophal sind, Oft an Selbstmord gedacht hat aber keine bzw recht selten killerspiele spielt würde eher ein Amok ausüben als ein Jugendlicher der viele freunde in der schule hat, nicht gemobbt wird, keine feinde hat, seine Noten gut sind aber ab und zu bzw oft Killerspiele spielt.



Du solltest Psychologe werden. Wirklich.

Dass Killerspiele ALLEINE keinen Amokläufer machen ist VÖLLIG klar. Selbst Politikern, Psychologen und Furries!
Es geht hier darum, dass behauptet wird, dass bei
"Jugendlichen die 14 jahre alt sind, kaum Freunde haben, oft und meistens grausam Gemobbt werden, keiner in wirklich mag, seine Noten auch katastrophal sind, Oft an Selbstmord gedacht haben" 
nun aber Killerspiele spielen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist als bei denen, die die gleichen Probleme haben, es aber nicht tun.


----------



## Ciclon (11. März 2009)

geht schon los, heute 21:45 ARD, schaut mal auf die Themenbeschreibung:

Was machen Internet und Ballerspiele mit Jugendlichen? 

http://www.wdr.de/tv/hartaberfair/sendunge...0311.php5?akt=1


----------



## GreenIsaac (11. März 2009)

Als ich heute Mittag bei der Arbeit von der Sache erfahren habe, ahnte ich sofort: Wetten die schieben das wie immer auf die "Killerspiele" ... und als ich es dann um 18:00Uhr in den Nachrichten schon hörte bekam ich das große kotzen... Bevor genau untersucht wird, stellt man gleich fest: BOAH DER HATTE SHOOTER AUF DEM RECHNER ZOMFG WAR JA KLAR ...

Bin gespannt mit was so mancher Politiker jetzt wieder ankommt...

Mein Beileid an alle Hinterbliebenen und Angehörigen der Opfer und natürlich auch denen, die das ganze mit ansehen mussten... Wieder einmal ein schrecklicher Tag...


----------



## Kangrim (11. März 2009)

Stern Tv.

CSS und WoW stehen unter beschuss.
Zwar nicht direkt aber wurden genannt.^^


----------



## Narisa (11. März 2009)

Also ich hab grade ferngesehn, als ich zufällig auf "n-tv" stehen geblieben bin.

Es haben sich dort einige Wissenschaftler, richtig, es war auch ein Verhaltensforscher dabei. Und eben dieser sagte, dass nicht ein Spiel, sondern zum größten Teil das Umfeld des "Amok"läufers der Punkt ist und und und.
Und wie hier einige auch schon befürchtet haben, dass die Spiele wieder runtergemacht werden, halten die meisten Verhaltensforscher für "reine Idiotie".


Franz Müntefering sagte zu diesem Thema, dass eben genau dieses Thema Gewalt in Spielen und "Amokläufer" nicht zum politischen Gesprächsstoff für den Wahlkampf eingesetzt werden sollte. 


Fakt ist, es kommt auf jedem lokalen Fernsehsender nichts anderes mehr, selbst VIVA hat sein Programm geändert.

Nun wieder zum eigentlich Thema:
Eben solche Sachen, wie Spiele verbieten und andere Dinge, also das Totreden der Tatsachen ist das schlimmste daran. Nicht gleich jeder, der mal Counterstrike gespielt oder etwas anderes derartiges, wird nicht zu einer Tötungsmaschine, die alles in seinem Umfeld aus welchen Gründen auch immer umbringen will. 

Und genau dieses Reden und immer wieder Reden ist das schlimme am ganzen. Es ist passiert und jetzt müssen alle darauf rumtrampeln, bis zum nächsten Amoklauf. Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist und will es auch eigentlich nicht wissen, aber eben durch diesen Hype der durch den Medienrummel ensteht werden die "Täter" doch immer wieder dazu ermutigt, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Und bitte, lasst doch endlich mal diese ewigen nörgeleien, meint ihr nur durch schreiben in einem Spieleforum bewirkt ihr etwas, damit man euch/uns zuhört?

(Ok, der letzte Paragraph ist ein wenig ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten)


----------



## Konov (11. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sind das Problem entweder das Bildungssystem oder die Eltern. Meistens eins von beiden oder beides zusammen.
Der Betroffene geht in der Schule zugrunde oder zuhause, je nachdem wo das Problem liegt... ist IMO bisher bei jedem Amokläufer in Deutschland so gewesen.

Die Computerspiele, Filme etc., sind nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein und haben mit dem Problem an sich praktisch nix zutun. Jeder der selbst spielt und annähernd in seinem Leben Probleme hatte oder hat, weiß das.

Traurige Sache, aber einen richtigen Lösungsansatz wird es auch nach diesem Amoklauf nicht geben, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## localhorst (11. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind das Problem entweder das Bildungssystem oder die Eltern. Meistens eins von beiden oder beides zusammen.
> Der Betroffene geht in der Schule zugrunde oder zuhause, je nachdem wo das Problem liegt... ist IMO bisher bei jedem Amokläufer in Deutschland so gewesen.
> 
> Die Computerspiele, Filme etc., sind nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein und haben mit dem Problem an sich praktisch nix zutun. Jeder der selbst spielt und annähernd in seinem Leben Probleme hatte oder hat, weiß das.
> ...



Warum muss immer irgendetwas auslöser und schuld sein.
Warum sind die einen musikalisch?
Warum fällt dem einen Mathe leichter als dem anderen?
Warum dem nächsten sprachen?
TJA das ist halt so...
Das ab und an mal einer durchdreht, mei das ist halt so.#
Es gibt sicher die ein oder anderen Faktoren die Gewaltbereitschaft fördern und begünstigen, den anderen lassen eben genau diese kalt.
Sicherlich ist es auch so dass die Werte in der Gesellschaft immer mehr verfallen, aber letzendlich ist jeder für seine eigenen Handlungen verantwortlich und das Umfeld mildert die Schuld doch nur sehr bedingt.
Früher wars mal böse heavy metal musik die Schuld ist, dann horro filme, etc. pp.
Noch dazu sein mal angemerkt das es in diesem unserem Land immernoch die Wehrpflicht gibt, bei dem der Staat seinen männlichen Bürgern ü 18 sogar per Gesetz das schießen auf Menschen beibringt.
Fazit des ganzen: Es wird immer amokläufer, geistig verwirrte, fanatiker jedweder art geben, egal wie kuschelig und rosarot auch die ganze Umwelt drumrum gemacht wird.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2009)

localhorst schrieb:


> Warum muss immer irgendetwas auslöser und schuld sein.
> Warum sind die einen musikalisch?
> Warum fällt dem einen Mathe leichter als dem anderen?
> Warum dem nächsten sprachen?
> ...



Den Text hast du jetzt zum zweiten mal kopiert, aber zur Diskussion beitragen tuts nicht wirklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Das ist halt so* ist für mich keine Lösung, sorry.


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2009)

Wir sollten unsere Ratlosigkeit nicht zu überspielen versuchen mit scheinbar naheliegenden Erklärungen. Wir sollten uns eingestehen: Wir verstehen diese Tat nicht. Wir werden sie - letzten Endes - auch nie völlig erklären können.

_Johannes Rau - 03.05.2002 Erfurt _


----------



## Agyros (11. März 2009)

Und da hat der Rau absolut recht !

Sowas geht nun einfach nicht in den Schädel eines "normal" denkenden Menschen. Jeder Versuch das zu erklären ist nur ein Ausdruck der Verzweiflung. 

Natürlich werden nun wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen herangezogen. "Er hatte tausende Horrorfilme" war so ziemlich die erste Schlagzeile die ich zum normalen Leben des Täters gelesen habe :-(. PC ist beschlagnahmt, also werden die nächsten Tage sicher die darauf befindlichen Spiele lautstark verkündet werden. Da finden sich 100% die üblichen Verdächtigen, weil mindestens eines wohl bei fast jedem (in dem Alter) drauf ist.
Selbst auf meinem PC befindet sich z.B. CS und Quake. Und das, obwohl ich fast nie Egoshooter spiele und mittlerweile schon 30 bin. Die sind nur für die ab und an anfallenden Lanpartys mit Kollegen gekauft worden. 

Genauso die Diskussion über die 15 legalen Waffen des Vaters ? Na und ? Als Sportschütze nicht ungewöhnliches oder verwerfliches, wenn er denn auch alle ordnungsgemäß verschlossen gehalten hätte (ne Waffe im Schlafzimmer ? Ist der sooo gefärdet gewesen ?). Andererseits, wer gewillt ist zu töten, der wird auch so an Waffen kommen. Mittel und Wege gibts genug und überall. Und wie in Erfurt oder Emsdetten wird wohl auch ne gewisse Planung dahinterstecken...


----------



## Exeunt (12. März 2009)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/03/12/wi...moklaeufer.html

Sorry, aber da hab ich echt nur drauf gewartet..

Morgen ist der Beckstein wieder in der Tagesschau mit "Killerspiel" verbot.

Dieses Jahr sind Wahlen. Ich frage mich echt wer der grössre Abschaum ist, der Massenmörder oder der, der die Tat zu seinen Zwecken instrumentalisiert.


----------



## Night falls (12. März 2009)

> http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/03/12/wi...moklaeufer.html





> http://www.bild.de/BILD/news





> www.bild.de





> bild



OH THE SURPRISE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

da nun meine Schreibsperre endlich weg ist kann ich auch noch mal was zu dem Thema schreiben.

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist das die Politik dieses mal nicht aufs Waffengesetz gehen, da ja schließlich Tim K. (scheint der echte Name zu sein)  sich die Waffe aus dem Schrank (Schlafzimmer was auch immer) seines Vaters genommen hat, sein Vater hat diese Waffen aber LEGAL besessen somit kann man es ja nicht wirklich verschärfen (klar Allgemein schon) aber jetzt spezifisch auf diese Tat nicht.

Weil ich grad bei Politik bin noch kurz zu den Shootern.
Mir ist aber im laufe des Tages aufgefallen das es KAUM Diskussionen über Ego-Shooter gibt vll werden sie diesmal nicht auf biegen und brechen versuchen die Shooter als Sündenbock hinzustellen sondern ernsthafte Vorschläge zur Prävention bringen.
Es wäre wünschenswert im Namen aller Kinder und Jugendlicher die noch zur Schule gehen und von dort auch gerne wieder lebend zurückkommen würden. (Mir ist klar das nicht jeden Tag ein Amoklauf stattfindet aber besser Prävention als keine Prävention)
edit: dieser Text enstand so um Mittag bzw. Nachmittag herum inzwischen haben diverese Fernsehsender Killerspiele genannt aber es ist defenetiv nicht so schlimm wie nach Erfurt.

Jetzt zu der ständig im Raum stehenden Aussage das Amokläufer (School Shooter) in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viele Leute töten will.
Die viel wahrscheinlichere Theorie bei School Shootern wäre ja das sie zu &#8222;wahrer&#8220; Größe am Platz ihrer größten Niederlagen wachsen wollen. Also entweder ihre Demütiger hinrichten oder einfach allen die Sie unterschätzt haben zu zeigen das sie doch die größten/geilsten wasauchimmer sind.
Rache soll ja süß sein (soweit ich aber weiß schmeckt Blut eisenhaltig naja&#8230
Die Beweggründe bei Tim K. werden aber vermutlich so schnell nicht geklärt sein.
Außer in den nächsten Tagen tauchen Abschiedsbriefe oder ähnliche Dinge auf.

In den nächsten Tagen sollte vor allem ein Augenmerk auf mögliche Nachahmungstäter haben da diese sich durch diese Tat in ihrem Vorhaben bestärkt fühlen könnten.
Aber woran soll man die jetzt erkennen&#8230; ich denke da gibt&#8217;s noch viel, verdammt viel Gesprächsbedarf

Ein Amoklauf ist ja eher ein geplanter &#8222;Vorgang&#8220; aber ich denke das in diesem Fall der Schütze nach den ersten paar Schüssen in eine Art Blutrausch verfiel und dann einfach auf alles schoss was ihm in den Weg kam.

So das war mal mein bescheidener Beitrag dazu. 

Eigentlich hatte ich noch gut doppelt so viel Text mit vielen Denkansätzen und so aber das ist alles noch so unausgereift ich denke das wird ich wenn ichs überhaupt mal ins Internet stelle eher Blogen oder hier editieren.
Nun ja ich hatte sogar nen eignen Absatz extra für Lillys Aussage aber ich lass das lieber weg&#8230; ich will ja keine Ärger.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
LordofDemons

PS: ich werde versuchen noch ein paar größere Aspekte der ganzen Diskussion zusammenzuschreiben ich hoffe ich kann das alles Zeitnah liefern aber zZ ises halt nid so einfach alles ich werds vll später einfach ma blogen oder fals dann der Threat no nid zu is nachträglich posten.


----------



## Exeunt (12. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> OH THE SURPRISE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, aber das Ding lesen leider genug Leute. Ich hab extra Bild gelinkt - nicht weil die ach so integer sind, sondern weil Otto Normalo seine Infos aus der Bild in der Frühstückspause und abends bei RTL News bekommt (Tagesschau wenns hoch kommt).

Wir wissen alle was Bild News wert sind. es ging nicht um den Inhalt, sondern um das, was jetzt langsam von der Bild nach "oben" duchsickert. Wetten spätestens übermorgen ist es in der Zeit?

Aber toll mit den quotes gespielt...


----------



## Zonalar (12. März 2009)

Da ich nicht so ganz lust habe, mich vollkommen zu zitieren,werde ich ein paar schnipsel hier wieder offerieren, da User, die erst kürzlich auf dieses Thema geklickt haben, eh nicht bis seite 6 lesen (wurde sogar durch ne Umfrage bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Ihr könnt den ganzen Post durchlesen auf Seite 6, Beitrag 112.



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich schaue zurück in die Zeit und muss mir eingestehen: Ich wäre mit Sicherheit Amok gelaufen. Wenn ich mir mein Leben in der Schule anschaue...mit Sicherheit.
> 
> Habs aber nicht. Warum? Wieso? Man hat mich bei allem Aussgeschlossen und mir die Schuld gegeben, aber ich bin trotzdem kein Soziales Wrack.
> 
> Wir machen die Welt aus. DU und ICH



Edit: dieser Post hab ich extra gemacht, um bei der Frage zu helfen, was WIR tun können. Ich hoffe, das hat auch geklappt...


----------



## Efgrib (12. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben, das der Inhalt des Amoklaufs hier kein Thema ist.
> 
> Warum sollte er es auch sein ? Ich könnte zwar schreiben das ich mit der Familie mitleide und ihnen mein Beileid gebe aber das wäre einfach gelogen. Es ist schlimm was passiert ist, keine Frage aber ich kannte keine der Personen und geht mich daher auch nichts an.
> 
> Also lasst bitte alle Kommentare bezüglich des Inhalts der Tat aussen vor. Es geht hier darum mit welchen Folgen zu rechnen ist, denn im Gegensatz zu der Tat selbst sind auch wir von den möglichen Folgen betroffen.




ich bin erschüttert über so viel kälte, meine güte wie kann man so eine einstellung haben?


----------



## Thedynamike (12. März 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> ich bin erschüttert über so viel kälte, meine güte wie kann man so eine einstellung haben?



Wenn man verwöhnt ist und sein ganzes Leben unter dem Schutz von den Eltern stand, dann hat man so eine Einstellung.
Wenn ich nur dran denke, obwenn hier in der Nähe jemand austickt und vielleicht Freundin/Mutter/Nachbar tötet. Nur so, aus spaß, dann wird mir Kotzeübel.
Das wichtigste ist erstmal sich um die Hinterbliebenen der Opfer zu kümmern, erst dann kann man sich Motiv und Tatinhalt zuwenden. Weglaufen wird der Gute ja wohl kaum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw.:



> Ein Kumpel (19) aus der Nachbarschaft: „Meine Eltern kennen seine Eltern. Sie hatten mich gebeten, mit ihm zu spielen, weil er doch keine Freunde hatte. Tim hatte mindestens 30 Softair-Waffen in seinem Zimmer an der Wand. Im Keller hatte sein Vater ihm dafür auch extra eine Schießbahn gebaut. Wenn wir draußen waren, hat er dann mit der Softair-Pistole auf uns geschossen und nicht mehr aufgehört. Das hat echt wehgetan! Deswegen hatten wir alle irgendwann keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel.“



Ich weiss nicht in wiefern man der Bildzeitung glauben kann, aber für mich klingt das nicht nach Computerspiele.


----------



## Evíga (12. März 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> ich bin erschüttert über so viel kälte, meine güte wie kann man so eine einstellung haben?



Natürlich ist es schlimm für die Familien, aber mich selbst geht deren Schicksal eben nichts an. Diese Familien werden unter der erhöhten Aufmerksamkeit jetzt mehr leiden, als dass es ihnen hilft, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Was nützt es denn, wenn jetzt hier jeder einmal sein Beileid und Amen ausspricht?
Wer sich um diese Familien kümmern muss sind ausgebildete Fachkräfte.
Der Job der Öffentlichkeit ist, die Gründe zu finden und zu beheben, ich denke, das würde auch den Betroffenen mehr helfen.

Nebenbei gibt es emotionale Menschen, die gleich bei allem mitgerissen werden und es gibt einfach auch weniger emotionale Menschen, ich weiß nicht, was an Kälte schlimm sein soll, wenn das Ereignis so weit weg ist. Hätte es bspw. eine mir befreundete Familie betroffen, wäre ich sicher alles andere als kalt, aber man muss doch auch irgendwo eine Grenze ziehen können zwischen seinem eigenen, privaten Umfeld und den - teils eben extrem grausamen - Geschehnissen in der Welt. Das ist keine Kälte, das ist Selbstschutz.


----------



## Moonai (12. März 2009)

Ich kann meinem Vorschreiber nur rechtegebn wenn man alles an sich ran lässt was an grausamkeiten in der Welt passiert dann geht man ein. Ich für meinen Teil betrachte das alles mit etwas abstand. Allerdings ist auch mir bewusst das es mittlerweile immer öfter hier in Deutschland vorkommt als ´´nur´´ im fernen Amerika und das macht mir  sorgen. Das war mittlerweile Nr. 4 in der Cronik (Febraur 2002 Freising 3 tote, April 2002 Erfurt 17 tote, November 2006 Emsdetten 11 Verletze 1 toter) und leider betimmt nicht der letze. Da sieht man es was Seelische grausamkeiten und das Umefeld mit mit uns anrichten kann. Drum Mahne ich euch nehmt rücksicht auf andere. Sicher ist das nicht leicht doch man sieht was draus werden kann.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich: Da werden viele Menschen erschossen... richtig erschossen, nicht nur ein paar Pixel die ein paar Minuten wieder leben... und das was vielen als erstes in den Sinn zu kommen scheint ist "Ui, jetzt wird schlecht über PC-Spiele geredet. Hoffentlich nehmen sie mir mein Spiel nicht weg.". Ich finde es ehrlich erschreckend und für meinen Teil froh noch nicht so abgestumpft zu sein.


Klar wurden dort echte MEnschen erschossen,aber,und da liegt das Problem an den Medien, sie stellen Computerspiele als Mordübungen oder gar Kriegsübungen dar. Ich kann nicht z.B. GTA oder Crysis oder sonst was spielen und könnte dann mit einer Waffe umgehen geschweige denn erstmal richtig zielen.Aber die Medien finden keinen anderen Sündenbock,und langsam sollte Deutschland mal merken das ein Verbot bzw eine Verschärfung des Jugendschutzgesetzes nichts bringt.
Auch so werden Amokläufe stattfinden,aber wie sich die Medien mal wieder überschlagen ist echt nervig,und fast überall(!) taucht das Wort _Videospiele_ auf! Dabei weiß man  nichtmal warum er das getan hat und ob er überhaupt sowas gespielt hat. 
Und es kommt dazu,dass mittlerweile nicht nur noch CounterStrike genannt wird als "Killerspiel" sondern auch WoW oder andere Spiele die eigentlich gar nicht zu den Wort passen.


----------



## Madrake (12. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Benningen, 11. März 2009. 10 Km vom Tatort entfernt.
> Polizeikontrollen auf allen Straßen, Helikopter am Himmel.. Amoklauf an einer Schule bemerkte ich als ich Nach hause kam und die Nachrichten einschaltete.




nicht nur 10km entfernt Polizeisperren... - komplette Bundestraße von Stuttgart Richtung A7 (Aalen) war dicht. Da kamen vielleicht alle 5 Minuten ein Auto durch. Angeblich haben Polizei und Feuerwehr beim Verteiler B14/ B29 bei Waiblingen gesperrt. Einsatzfahrzeuge fuhren bei uns ab ca. 10 Uhr im Dauer"tatütata" ab, wir wussten erst so gegen 12 Uhr was da wirklich los war.

Ist schon heftig wenn man bedenkt was da sonst für ein Verkehrsaufkommen ist.
Von meiner Gemeinde hab ich heute in der Zeitung gelesen das unter den Opfern eine der Lehrerin ist. Kenne tu ich diese zwar nicht, aber geschockt über diese Tat ist alle Male.

Die Welt dreht sich trotzdem weiter. Klar ist das eine unvorstellbare Tat.

Weiteres was ich so denke kann man weiter vorne lesen (Seite 4 und 6)


mfg MAdrake - muss auf die Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. März 2009)

Wenn ich über jeden Menschen trauern würde, der allein in Deutschland eine Tragödie erleidet, würde ich wohl 24h am Tag weinen müssen.

Die Tat ist schlimm aber sie betrifft mich nicht und von daher empfinde ich auch nicht so etwas wie trauer oder ähnliches. Die Folgen werden uns aber alle betreffen, wenn mal wieder übereifrig nun neue Gesetze erlassen werden.

Momentan sehe ich es so, das man sich wohl das Waffengesetz zum Ziel sucht um den schuldigen zu finden, auch wenn die Polizei bereits gesagt hat, dass das Waffengesetz so wie es momentan ist absolut ausreicht. Ausserdem sollte wohl jedem klar sein, dass das Waffengesetz wohl kaum der Grund dafür sein kann, das ein 17Jähriger durchdreht. Aber das Interessiert die Menschen in Deutschland eh nicht.

Die Menschen wollen nun nur eins. Einen schuldigen auf den man mit dem Finger zeigen kann und das möglichst schnell. Das eine derartige Entwicklung eines jugendlichen nicht durch Computerspiele oder Waffengesetze hervorgerufen sein kann sollte sogar jedem Deppen einleuchten, aber das ist den Menschen egal. Es würde ihnen eh zu lange dauern, diese tiefgründigen Probleme, die ich irgendwo in der sozialen Betreuung sehe, zu ergründen.

Also wirds wie immer ablaufen. Die Polizeit hat heute gemeldet, das sie den Computer des Jungen untersuchen und wenn sie das was finden haben sie ihren Buhmann !! Wenn ich mich dann im Supermarkt mim Kumpel über Egoshooter unterhalte werde ich wieder schräg angeschaut und die Kassiererin legt schonmal den Daumen auf den Alarmknopf....armes Deutschland...


----------



## Vampiry (12. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Tat ist schlimm aber sie betrifft mich nicht und von daher empfinde ich auch nicht so etwas wie trauer oder ähnliches. Die Folgen werden uns aber alle betreffen, wenn mal wieder übereifrig nun neue Gesetze erlassen werden.



Die Tat wird wohl die wenigsten direkt betreffen aber trotzdem sollte sie einen nachdenklich stimmen.
Meine Kinder sind jetzt auch gerade, wie Millionen andere auch auf den Weg zur Schule. Das ist schon ein "komisches" Gefühl.

Was tut der Staat um meine Kids zuschützen? Eigentlich eine Menge wenn man mal in andere (zb. Südafrika) Länder schaut.
Eine 100%tige Sicherheit kann und wird es nie geben - auch wenn das den Betroffenen kein Trost sein kann.

Schärfere Gesetze. Ja klar. Nur was hilft es. Wir haben doch für fast alles eine Verordnung oder Gesetz. Sie müssen auch eingehalten werden. Und da liegt es neben der Kontrolle durch z.B. Polizei an uns Bürgern das die Gesetze eingehalten werden. Hätte der Vater die Waffe vor dem Zugriff von Unbefugten weggeschlossen gehabt (für Kurzwaffen mindestens ein Tresor mit Stufe  wäre mit der Waffe nicht unbefugt geschossen wurden. Ja.. hätte wäre wenn, ich weiß. 

Aber schau Euch mal um (und fasst Euch vielleicht selber an die Nase) In der Stadt darf in der Regel 50km/h fahren. Wer fährt nicht schneller ?
Seitwann ist das Telefonieren im Auto ohne Freisprechanlage verboten? Und ? Wie viele Eltern sichern Ihre Kinder nicht richtig im Auto, geknackte Spiele, illegal kopierte  Musik... Beispiele wo Gesetze tagtäglich, von vielen übertreten werden gibt es genug. Also daher bin ich der Meinung das schärfer Gesetze (wenn überhaupt) alleine gar nix bringen.

Und zu den PC Spielen, wenn das stimmt der er WoW gespielt hat und dann so ein "Experte" von ZDF Frontal das untersucht dann haben wir 11 Millionen potentielle Amokläufer. /Sarkasmus aus

Aber es ist sehr einfach und schnell die Schuld bei Gesetzen und bei Computerspielen zusuchen statt mal zuschauen was sonst in diesem Lande los ist.
So müssen zum Beispiel in vielen Familien beide Eltern arbeiten gehen damit das Geld zum Leben reicht und vielleicht auch der Lebensstandard gehalten wird. Das dann die Zeit, die man für die Familie / Kinder weniger ist sollte jeden klar sein. Wenn man sich aber die zeit nicht nimmt kommen Probleme in der Familie aber vielleicht nicht zur Sprache und schwelen im Untergrund bis dann an einen Punkt es reicht und was schlimmes passiert.


----------



## sTereoType (12. März 2009)

was war wohl das erste was ich heute morgen nach dem aufstehen gelesen hab? "Amokläufer spielte Monate lang Killerspiele." im Newsticker von N24, aber der polizeiexperte(psychologe glaube ich) hat auch ganz klar verständlich gemacht das solche spiele einen nicht zu sowas treiben sondern "höchsten" bei zu intensiven spielen dazu führen kann, das das empathieempfinden abstumpft, was aber nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit dem sinken der hemmschwelle zum töten.


----------



## Wowneuling (12. März 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil habe zu der ganzen Thematik bzgl. der Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft, Waffengesetze, Killerspiele, etc. meine eigene Sicht. Da ich darüber wahrscheinlich stundenlang tippen könnte, sich dann aber niemand den Beitrag durchlesen würde, versuche ich mich kurz zu fassen.

*1) Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft:* Ich denke nicht, dass Amokläufe und "Verrückte" neuzeitliche Probleme sind. Klar, die Methoden und Abläufe haben sich geändert. Aber man wird sehr schnell (auch im Netz) ähnliche Extremfälle von Gewalt sowohl in der nahen als auch in der fernen Vergangenheit finden. 

Es gab auch im Mittelalter schon Serienmörder, die Ihre Opfer grausam zurichteten. Sicher, meist wurden diese Morde über Monate oder Jahre begannen und nicht binnen vier Stunden, aber das macht im Endeffekt keinen Unterschied. Ich denke man sollte froh sein, dass durch die moderene Rechtsmedizin Tätern oft nur wenige Tage auf freiem Fuß sind und nicht wie früher über Jahre oder Jahrzehnte.

Viele haben sicherlich nur den Eindruck, dass die Menschheit immer gewalttätiger wird, da es nun wesentlich schneller und verbreiteter pupliziert wird. Wer erhielt denn vor Erfindung von Hörfunk, Fernsehen und Internet groß Zugang zu Informationen? Nur die Reichen und Gebildeten. Heute weiß ein 12-jähriger in einem Berliner Wohnblock 10min nach der Tat, was geschehen ist. Alles was weltweit geschied ist binnen einiger Minuten im Internet, Fernsehn oder Rundfunk verbreitet, archiviert und analysiert.
Um kurz abzuschweifen: Es ist bewiesen, dass es im Gegensatz zu früher *nicht* mehr Überschwemmungen gibt (diese Behauptung kam während der Flutkatastrophe in Südostasien 2004 auf). Es ist viel mehr so, dass durch die fortschreitende Besiedelung der Erde mehr Menschen betroffen sind. Bedeutet im Klartext: Wo vor 100-200 Jahren nur ein wenig Brachland mit Wasser getränkt wurde, was wahrscheinlich nichtmal jemand bemerkt hätte, starben im Jahre 2004 tausende Menschen).

*2) Waffengesetze: *Ich bin ebenso wie bei Killerspielen dagegen, sich den einfachsten Weg zu suchen und nun die Schuld den Waffengesetz zu geben. Der Vater war offenbar Sportschütze und Waffenfan und besaß legal Waffen. Der Umstand, das der Junge die Waffen ebenfalls nutzen durfte und die Waffen nicht wie gesetzlich geregelt dem Jungen unzugänglich gemacht wurden, ist aber nicht der Grund für diese Tragödie. Es ist nur der Grund für den Ablauf dieser Tragödie. Wenn er keinen Zugang zu einer Beretta gehabt hätte, hätte er irgendwann evtl. ein Samurai-Schwert, Messer, o.ä. als tötliche Waffe genutzt oder hätte sich anderweitig eine Schusswaffe organisiert. Ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher, dass der Täter sich nicht dachte: "Hmm, eine Beretta. Was mache ich damit jetzt nur?" Und kam dann auf die Idee Amok zu laufen.

Man darf nicht einfach Ursache und Wirkung vermischen. Wenn jemand Waffen und Computer mag, wird er folglich auch "Killerspiele" spielen. Ursache - Wirkung eben. Die Ursache für seine Vorlieben bewirkt das Nutzen von gewissen Dingen, nicht umgekehrt.
Die Ursache seines Amoklaufes ist für mein Befinden nicht der Umgang mit Waffen, Killerspielen oder einem verbranten Toast, das er am morgen eventuell noch aß. Es ist vielmehr ein psychisches Problem. Entweder fühlte er sich ausgegrenzt, verletzt oder hatte andere neurologische/psychische Probleme. 

*Das es Menschen gibt, die psychisch krank sind und extreme Dinge tun, ist ein Umstand, welchen es schon immer gab und immer geben wird. *Traurig, aber so ist der Mensch nunmal. Amokläufe und Serienmörder wird es solange geben, wie es Menschen gibt. Nur die Methoden des Mordens werden sich ändern.


----------



## Zuhlina (12. März 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach wird alles wieder in den üblichen Bahnen verlaufen:

- Waren es die Killerspiele?
- Brauchen wir härtere Waffengesetze?
- eventuell: was kann man gegen Mobbing tun

Man muss sich doch mal fragen warum niemand das offensichtliche Problem anspricht.

Das Problem liegt für mich in 2 Ursachen:

1. Das Schulsystem ist auf differenzierenden Leistungsdruck aufgebaut.
Das heisst zum Beispiel spielt ein Schüler nicht richtig mit im Unterricht nimmt der Lehrer sich eventuell kurz für Ihn Zeit.
Muss dann aber anfangen Ihn "auszugrenzen" denn der Lehrer hat einfach keine Zeit sich um einen, wie auch immer Probematischen Schüler zu kümmern.
Also wird der Schüler immer schlechter, hat keine Erfolgserlebnisse mehr, baut dadurch eventell noch mehr Mist.
Dann verlässt er die Schule mit einen Miserabelen Zeugniss oder wird in die nächst tiefere Schulform versetzt (z.b. von Real- auf Hauptschule)
Es gibt in Deutschland so scheint mir 0 Förderung für, warum auch immer, schwache Schüler.

Aber warum ist das so? Und warum wird das Problem nicht von der Politik forciert?
Ganz einfach, das Schulsystem wirksam zu reformieren kostet einen Haufen Geld. Aber ein Gesetzt gegen PC Spiele oder gegen Waffenbesitz zu verabschieden ist Verhältnismäßig günstig und die Politiker stehen weiterhin als Handlungsfähig da.


2. Die Gesellschaftstruktur ist in weiten Teilen Egoistisch und auch schon selektiererisch aufgebaut. 
Jeder einzelne sollte einfach sein Verhalten gegenüber den Mitmenschen hinterfragen und versuchen mehr auf offensichtlich nicht angepasste zu zugehen.


Aber höchstwahrscheinlich werden die oberen 3 Punkte wieder diskutiert, aber keine Angst das Thema ist abgehakt, wenn die nächste Interessante Story ins Haus steht. Also spätestens in 3 Monaten wird niemand mehr davon reden.

Klar werden dann weiterhin gewisse Vorurteile gegenüber PC Spielern und Sportschützen die Kinder haben bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Zuhlina (12. März 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> *Das es Menschen gibt, die psychisch krank sind und extreme Dinge tun, ist ein Umstand, welchen es schon immer gab und immer geben wird. *Traurig, aber so ist der Mensch nunmal. Amokläufe und Serienmörder wird es solange geben, wie es Menschen gibt. Nur die Methoden des Mordens werden sich ändern.


Von der Theorie habe ich schon gehört aber die Resignation, die bei dir mitschwingt finde ich falsch. 
Wir sind eine fortschrittliche Gesellschaft und können die Ausmaßen in denen solche offensichtlich Psychisch gestörten Menschen agieren einschränken.
Durch frühzeitiges Erkennen und durch bekämpfung der Ursachen.


----------



## Thront (12. März 2009)

"in einer stunde werden die erkentnisse die der pc des jungen bei der untersuchung gebracht hat in einer pressekonferenz veröffentlicht."

zdf , 9:00 uhr


viel. sollte man danach über dieses thema diskutieren.


----------



## Wowneuling (12. März 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Von der Theorie habe ich schon gehört aber die Resignation, die bei dir mitschwingt finde ich falsch.
> Wir sind eine fortschrittliche Gesellschaft und können die Ausmaßen in denen solche offensichtlich Psychisch gestörten Menschen agieren einschränken.
> Durch frühzeitiges Erkennen und durch bekämpfung der Ursachen.


Ich kann natürlich nicht wissen, welche Errungenschaften die Menschheit in der Zukunft noch hervorbringt. Aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass selbst mit dem Besten sozialen Netzwerk und Behandlungsmethoden immer Verrückte geben wird, die extreme Gewalt ausüben können. Es ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, 6 Milliarden Menschen (2050 sollen es dann schon 9 Milliarden sein) komplett unter Kontrolle zu bekommen. Gebe dir Recht, dass es unter Umständen eingeschränkt werden kann, aber unterbinden wird man es nie - das meinte ich auch mit meinem Satz, dass es extreme Gewalt immer geben wird.

Der Mensch ist zu facettenreich um Ihn vor sich selbst zu schützen.


----------



## simoni (12. März 2009)

Ich denke der Junge hatte einen großen Hass auf bestimmte Leute in der Schule. Nicht ohne Grund sind 8 von 9 Opfern (wenn ich mich nicht irre) aus seinem Dorf (Weiler am Stein). Größtenteils Mädchen...also das ganze muss meiner Meinung nach eine Vorgeschichte gehabt haben. Denn wenn man so gezielt in die Klassenzimmer geht und Menschen gezielt erschießt muss großer Hass in ihm gewesen sein.
Ich selbst wohne keine 5km von Winnenden entfernt und kenne auch Personen die dadurch betroffen sind. Hier sind echt im Sekundentakt Polizeiautos vorbeigefahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aloren (12. März 2009)

Update : Wie schon vermutet worden war, grade eben kam in den Nachrichten : "Die Polizei hat seinen Computer untersucht und die für Amokläufer typischen Killerspiele wie Counter-Strike gefunden."
Damit haben wir ja den Auslöser endlich geklärt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Armseelig, dass Leute, die mit sich selbst nicht klar kommen, in ihrem Leben es nie zu was gebracht haben meinen, das alles aufholen zu müssen und zu können, indem sie sich eben mal einen Namen beim Abschlachten unschuldiger Leute machen. 
Familien wurden zerstört, Menschenleben genommen und was hat er erreicht ? Aufmerksamkeit ! Genau das, was er wollte. 
Und bald kommen neue Jugendschutzgesetze, die eh nichts bringen aber keiner forscht mal wirklich nach, was wirklich Phase ist.
Ich meine, seien wir mal ernst : Egal, wie gut ich etwas vorbeugen will, wie gut die Jugendschutzgesetze oder die Waffengesetze sind. Es kann noch zu perfekt sein, einen Amoklauf wird es leider immer wieder geben, man wird es niemals voll verhindern können !

Meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Lillyan (12. März 2009)

Hm, wenn ihr dagegen "protestieren" wollt, dass "Killerspiele" Schuld sind, dann macht das doch lieber in einem Newsforum? Ich kann verstehen, dass man etwas gegen die Missverständnisse tun will, jedoch glaube ich kaum dass sich jemand der nicht mit dem Thema PC-Spiel vertraut ist sich hier hin verirren wird.


----------



## Stancer (12. März 2009)

Tja und die Hetzjagd ist eröffnet. Nun wird die kommenden Wochen wieder rumdiskutiert wie gefährlich solche Spiele doch seien und die, die am meisten nach Verboten schreien haben noch nie solche Spiele gespielt oder gesehen.

Aber ich meine : Machen wir uns nix vor. Die Masse der Menschen in Deutschland ist von der Denkweise recht einfach gestrickt. Früher hat man sowas als den gemeinen "Pöbel" bezeichnet. Man will die Wahrheit garnicht wissen, man will nur etwas haben auf das man die Schuld schieben kann und über das man sich aufregen darf. Nicht umsonst ist Bild die meistverkaufte Tageszeitung und auch wenn viele sagen sie lesen Bild zur Unterhaltung, so gibt es genug Menschen die an den Scheiss glauben der dort drin steht. Und genau das spiegelt die Gesellschaft wieder. Die schlauen Menschen sind da tiefgründiger und hinterfragen die Dinge normalerweise. Leider sind viele von denen Politiker und erzählen dem Normalbürger halt einfach nur das, was er hören will....

Die Politker versuchen nun eh wieder etwas zu finden, das ...

- sie selbst in gutem Licht darstehen lässt (rasch etwas unternehmen)
- die Masse befriedigt ( schnell einen Schuldigen finden)
- den Staat nix kostet (die wahren Gründe aussen vor lässt)


So funktioniert unser Staat seit Jahren...


----------



## Zuhlina (12. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Politker versuchen nun eh wieder etwas zu finden, das ...
> 
> - sie selbst in gutem Licht darstehen lässt (rasch etwas unternehmen)
> - die Masse befriedigt ( schnell einen Schuldigen finden)
> ...


Genauso siehts aus und jeder weiss es im Prinzip.
Aber das Leben ist doch so herrlich angenehm und wenn Interessiert schon dass die Politiker das Thema schnell abhaken wollen, um sich wieder um Ihre Lobby Arbeit zu kümmern.

Auf der Strecke in diesem perfiden Spiel der von dir genannten 3 Punkte bleiben doch nur die Opfer.
Die Opfer dieser Tat und die Opfer der nächsten. Doch nur das Volk kann fordern...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Naja hat man wirklich intelligente Meldungen erwartet? 
Die sagen jetzt zwar "Das Waffengesetz reicht aus, wir haben schon das strengste" aber im gleichen Atemzug wird heute noch ein Politiker wieder nach einem schärferen Jugendschutzgesetz schreien und wieder nach Verboten von Gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen und vielleicht auch Filmen verlangen... ich warte ja nur darauf, "Spiele" haben ja leider keine Millionenschwere Lobby...


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2009)

> [...] Bei einer Hausdurchsuchung in Tims Elternhaus beschlagnahmten die Beamten mehrere Computer. Nach Angaben von Polizeisprecher Nikolaus Brenner wurden typische Ballerspiele gefunden. "Ob das auf ein Motiv hinweist, steht noch nicht fest", sagte Brenner.
> 
> Der ehemalige Klassenkamerad Stefan sagt: "So viel ich weiß, stimmt das mit den Waffen. Aber Tim hat nicht mehr am Computer gespielt oder vor dem Fernseher gesessen als ich und andere Freunde von mir." [...]


Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,612803,00.html



> [...]Tim verbrachte täglich Stunden vor dem Computer. Ein Rückzug gegenüber seiner Umwelt? Ein Freund: „Er liebte Ballerspiele wie ,Counterstrike‘, schaute auf dem Computer auch Horrorfilme. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er vor der Tat die ganze Nacht am PC geballert hat, morgens von dem Amoklauf in den USA gehört hat – und dann loszog zur Schule.“ Polizeisprecher Klaus Hinderer bestätigte: „Wir haben bei ihm unter anderem das Spiel Counterstrike auf dem Computer gefunden.“[...]


Quelle: http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/03/12/wi...s-massaker.html

Bei der Bild wird es zwar nicht konkret als Motiv hingestellt, aber die Formulierung deutet schon viel mehr in die Richtung. Außerdem saß er bei denen "täglich Stunden vorm Computer". 
Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass der durchschnittliche BILD-Leser jetzt seinen Sündenbock hat ~_~


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

N24 ist nicht besser... bei denen kommt doch auch in jeder Newswiederholung zum Thema "Polizei untersuchte PC und fand viele KILLERSPIELE darunter das BERÜCHTIGTE Counterstrike"


----------



## staud (12. März 2009)

noch ein Bericht, wie ihn hier drin sicher alle gern lesen...

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article3361...ideospiele.html 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Ich hatte die Welt eigentlich für eine anständige Zeitung gehalten... naja...


----------



## Zuhlina (12. März 2009)

Die Welt -> Axel Springer AG
Die Bild -> Axel Springer AG


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. März 2009)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ...

Bis heute morgen (ca 01:00) hatte ich die letzten News auf N24 gesehen und war überrascht, auch dort nichts übr Killerspiele gehört zu haben. Aber nun hat sich das wieder erledigt ...


----------



## Demitrius (12. März 2009)

Naja bei der Bild is der größte Witz ja, so nen Artikel aber auf der Hauptseite machen Sie Werbunf für das neue Tom Clancy - H.A.W.K für die XBox...

Die sind nicht mehr ganz Gaga die Leute dort...


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> N24 ist nicht besser... bei denen kommt doch auch in jeder Newswiederholung zum Thema "Polizei untersuchte PC und fand viele KILLERSPIELE darunter das BERÜCHTIGTE Counterstrike"


ach komme lange hatten wir ruhe über das und kaum tick einer wieder durch kommen wieder alle Medien an gerannt, ja killerspiele macht killer bla bla bla bla und dann wirt wieder Monat oder 2 darüber geredet und dann ist es wieder toten still über das Thema.


----------



## localhorst (12. März 2009)

Also das böse Schulsystem ist Schuld...der Leistungsdruck unserer verkommenen kapitalistischen gesellschaft.
Folglich wäre in einer Gesellschaft ohne Leistungsdruck und Besitz alles toll und keiner hat mehr einen Grund auszuticken.
Deshalb hat ja der Kommunismus so gut funktioniert.
Wie soll eine Gesellschaft ohne irgendwelchen Leistunsdruck denn funktionieren? Kann oder will ichs nicht machen wart ich drauf das es ein andrer macht? Werde ich ausgegrenzt weil ich ein Arsch bin, vielleicht sollte ich meine Verhaltensweisen überdenken?
De facto gab es einen der evtl. ausgegrenzt wurde (was ja an sich auch immer seine gründe hat) und nun muss sich die ganze Gesellschaft umstellen und den einen der sich evtl. ums verrecken nicht in irgendeiner Weise anpassen will auf den einen umstellen damit er ja nicht amok läuft?
Ist das dann die Lösung?
Jeder wird gehätschelt, alles wird totalitär überwacht und reglementiert und alles ist in Butter?
Im ernst es gibt nunmal kein Patentrezept dagegen das einer einfach austickt.
Wie ja schon erwähnt würde hätte er keine Schußwaffe gehabt, hätt er die leute vielleicht mitm Auto umgefahren, mit nem Messer abgestochen etc. Klar nur eine Vermutung und eine Verbreitung von Feuerwaffen trägt bestimmt nicht zur Eindämmung von Gewaltverbrechen bei, werden diese aber auch nicht verhindern können.
Kinderpornographie ist auch strikt verboten, trotzdem passierts das Kinder missbraucht werden.
Man kanns drehen und wenden wie man will, so etwas passiert und es gibt keine möglichkeit das zu verhindern außer die permanente 100%ige Überwachung eines jeden einzelenen in Echtzeit.


----------



## Thront (12. März 2009)

*"Der Amokläufer hat anscheinend in den vergangenen Monaten viel Zeit mit Killerspielen am Computer verbracht. Zu seinen Hobbys gehörte auch das Schießen mit Softairwaffen. &#8222;Das kann ich bestätigen&#8220;, sagte der Polizeisprecher Klaus Hinderer in Waiblingen der Deutschen Presse- Agentur dpa. &#8222;Wir haben bei ihm unter anderem das Spiel Counterstrike gefunden.&#8220; Der Computer sei ausgewertet worden, sagte Hinderer."*

*
quelle FAZ*
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub77CAECAE94D7431F9E...n~Sspezial.html





es wurde in der wohnung auch eine unverschlossene waffensammlung des vaters gefunden. aber das ist wohl nicht von bedeutung. 

achso, es waren um die 18 handfeuerwaffen. was man mit 18 handfeuerwaffen im hausgebrauch macht.. mmmh- kann ich persönlich nicht verstehn- wozu braucht man die? dosen öffnen? müll runterbringen? oder vieleicht zum musikmachen ? nun gut- irgendwas kann einem dazu schon einfallen.


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2009)

Doch es stellt sich immer wieder die Frage, wieso genau die Schule?

Man verbindet jeden Amoklauf mit der Schule.

Es kann was mit seinen Freunden zu tun haben. Er töte nur Schüler aus der 9. und 10 Klasse, am meisten Mädchen. Er besaß zudem noch nie eine Freundin.
Zudem der Schulische Leistungsdruck, er erschaß auch soweit ich weiß 3 Lehrer, aber er hatte schon einen Schulabschluss und begann mit einer Ausbildung.

Was aber Videospiele angeht ich weiß es nicht.

Sein Freund sagte, er spiele Counter-Strike und World of Warcraft und jetzt sollten die beiden Spiele darann schuld sein, das er Amok lief?

Es gibt so viele Leute, die Counter-Strike spielen und noch viel schlimmere Spiele ab 18. Jahren und die laufen auch kein Amok. Sonst müsste es ja täglich passieren.

Mobbing.. , er war ein Außenseiter, ein stiller, aber anscheinend wurde er nicht gemobbt.

Aber wenn er einen Außenseiter war, besaß er wenige Freunde. Freunde rufte Ihn an und fragten: Ob er mit nach draußen wollte, bisschen durch die Stadt gehen usw. und er sagte: Ne, zocke Counter-Strike (gestern bei Stern TV) und soweit Ich weiß, hatte er noch nie von seinen Freunden einen daheim gehabt und er besaß wie schon gesagt keine Freundin.

Vielleicht durch die Einsamkeit. Nur durch virtuelle Freunde im Netz durchs Leben zu gehen, ist auch nicht das beste und vielleicht lief es mit seiner Ausbildung auch nicht so gut.


Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir sollten unsere Ratlosigkeit nicht zu überspielen versuchen mit scheinbar naheliegenden Erklärungen. Wir sollten uns eingestehen: Wir verstehen diese Tat nicht. Wir werden sie - letzten Endes - auch nie völlig erklären können.
> 
> _Johannes Rau - 03.05.2002 Erfurt _




Das ist eins der Probleme mitunter! Die meisten Jugendliche wissen das ihr Leben für immer gebrandmarkt ist und ziehen als letzte Konsequenz den Selbstmord vor.

Die folgende Geschichte ist frei erfunden aber ich schreib sie weil es mir einfach mal so durch den Kopf ging:

Thorsten ist 17 Jahre alt. Nicht gerade ein dick, aber auch kein Athlet. Er ist halt einer, der in der Masse untergeht. Morgens wenn er aufsteht betrachtet er das Handybild von seiner großen Liebe Sandra, er hat es heimlich im Unterricht geschossen. Ja mit 17 spielen die Hormone verrückt und Thorsten träumt davon sie vor irgendwas zu retten und ihr großer Held zu sein. Leider sieht das in der Schule anders aus. Er ist der unfreiwillige Klassenkasper. Öfter wird er gemobbt und durch seine schlechten schulischen Leistungen sind ihm die Lehrer auch nicht gerade wohlgesonnen. Wie gerne würde er sie Ansprechen, aber dieser Ar*** von Frank ist mit ihr zusammen. Sch*** Proll! Hält sich für den tollsten! Und nicht nur das er mit ihr zusammen ist nein! Er hänselt Thorsten auch noch. Neulich hat er ihm die Brille versteckt und es gab wieder richtig ärger mit dem Deutschlehrer Herr Maier! Aber der hält ja eh nichts von ihm! Als Thorsten ihm sagte, das ihm die Brille von den Anderen versteckt wurde, meinte der nur "Das müßt ihr unter euch klären ihr seid doch alt genug!"

Von wegen unter euch! Ohne Markenklamotten ist man an der Schule nix ausser man ist besonders cool! Thorsten hat Markenklamotten! Sein Vater ist zwar immer mit seiner Sekretärin auf Geschäftsreise aber wenigstens kriegt Thorsten als anständige Klamotten von ihm. Ansonsten hatt er ja keine Zeit. Und Thorsten findet es auch besser wie die allwöchentliche Rede über die Schulischen Leistungen. Seine Mutter? Ein liebe Person die leider all zu oft zu tief ins Glas schaut. Thorsten ist es egal! Für ihn zählt nur Sandra und wenn er zuhause ist wird halt Computer gezockt! Ballerspiele! Der alltägliche Frustabbau nach den täglichen Hänselleien in der Schule. 

Er durfte auch schonmal zum Psychologen, er hat ihm auch gesagt, dass er gern diese Ballerspiele macht zum Frust abbauen, ansonsten scheint dieser sich nicht wirklich für ihn zu interessieren. Er hört meistens nur zu, natürlich mehr wie sein Vater oder seine Mutter machen die ja überwiegend mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind, aber immerhin ..........

Thorsten kommt in die Schule, noch kurz aufs Klo in 2 Min fängt der Unterricht an. Oh nein! Frank und seine beiden Kumpels sind auch da. Bob, der beste Freund von Frank meint plötzlich "Oh schau Frank! Da kommt Hühnerbeinchen! Schonmal aufgefallen wie der deine Freundin ständig angafft?" Frank baut sich vor Throsten auf. Thorsten will wegrennen doch Bob und der Andere stellen sich ihm in den Weg. Sie ziehen seine Hose runter und machen ein Bild mit der Handykamera. Dann klingelt es. Thorsten ist zutiefst verletzt. Diese Schmach! Diese Schande! Als er im Unterricht zu Sandra schaut sieht er wie Frank ihr sein Handy zeigt. Sie kichert und schaut kurz zu Thorsten. In diesem Moment gibt es nichts mehr was für Thorsten noch Heilig ist. Er schwört Rache! Das hätte nicht sein dürfen. Herr Maier fragt ihn gleich ob er eigentlich hier ist oder gerade wieder von anderen Planeten träumt und das er gefälligst aufpassen soll im Unterrricht. 

Thorsten kommt nach Hause, schmeißt seine Schultasche in die Ecke und spielt sein Ballerspiel. Er ist viel zu gereizt. Hat kein Glück. Wird ständig von den anderen Spielern ausgeschaltet. Er schaltet den Pc aus legt sich aufs Bett und starrt die Decke an. RACHE! Seine Mutter liegt auf dem Sofa und schläft. So wie sie es immer macht wenn sie sagt sie hat Migräne und versucht ihren Alkoholatem zu verbergen. 

Am nächsten Morgen geht Thorsten nicht zur Schule, er macht blau. Treibt sich in der Stadt rum...ziel, wahl und planlos... irgenwann fällt ihm ein er könnte es Frank ja heimzahlen! War da nicht die Knarre seines Vaters im Nachttisch? Thorsten schleicht sich nach Hause und holt sie. Damit wird er es Frank heimzahlen! Wir werden schon sehen wer der Dumme ist!

Thorsten kommt in die Schule, die ersten 3 Std sind vorbei. Herr Maier sieht ihn und geht schnurrstracks auf ihn zu "Thorsten!! Wo kommst du her??" das ist das dritte mal das du unentschuldigt fehlst! Ich werd mich dafür einsetzen das du von der Schule beurlaubt wirst!" Thorsten hat seine Hand in der Jackentasche, er hält sich am Griff fest. Herr Maier fährt fort "Ich werd das deinen Eltern sagen das du hier ständig nur den Unterricht störst..."

Thorsten hat genug, er zieht die Waffe heraus. Er will das nicht mehr hören! Immer "ER ER ER!" Aber wehe er braucht mal jemand dann sind alle mit sich selbst beschäftigt. Ein Schuß fällt und Thorsten weiß: "Jetzt gibt es kein zurück" Herr Maier liegt auf dem Boden in einer Blutlache"

Der Reporter Müller hat einen Anruf gekriegt das an der Schule in XXO ein Amoklauf eines 17 Jährigen Schülers war. Er hat am Ende 7 Menschen erschossen und ist dann geflüchtet. Als er von der Polizei umstellt wurde hat er sich selbst erschossen. 

Müller befragt die Leute die Thorsten kannten:

Vater: Oh mein Gott, ich war gerade auf Geschäftsreise. Wie hätte ich wissen sollen?
Mutter: Er war an diesem Tag ganz normal wie sonst auch. Warum hat er nicht mit mir geredet?
Sandra: Ich hätte ihm sowas nie zugetraut....
Frank:Naja er war halt ein Einzelgänger, aber sowas? 

Natürlich reicht das nicht wenn Herr Müller seinen Artikel verkaufen will, also befragt er einen Psychologen bei dem Thorsten wohl mal zur Behandlung war. Dieser sagt ihm, dass Thorsten etwas von Gewaltspielen erzählt hat. Die er öfter gespielt hat.

Ein Politiker aus dem Landkreis erfährt davon und gibt eine Stellungnahme ab.

"Thorsten verhalten war mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit von diesen gewalttätigen Computerspielen ausgegangen. Deshalb ist ein Verbot unumgänglich!" Was soll er auch sagen? Ein Psychologe sagt es liegt am Umfeld! Also würde er entweder sagen: "die Eltern sind Schuld!" das würde ihm Wählerstimmen kosten. "Die Lehrer brauchen ne bessere Ausbildung" das würde zusätzliche Fördermittel für Schulen voraussetzen und da der Landkreis eh pleite ist. So sind doch alle die Thorsten kannten einhellig der Meinung: "Die Spiele warens!!" darauf kann man sich einigen ohne das unangenehme fragen gestellt werden. Wer Thorsten nicht kannte wird nur hören "da war ein Junge der von Comuterspielen so aggressiv wurde, das er Amok gelaufen ist!"


*Wie gesagt dich Geschichte ist frei erfunden und soll Täter auf keinen Fall in Schutz nehmen! Sie soll nur dazu dienen, dass man sich überlegt wieviele Faktoren es braucht bis ein Mensch ausrastet und den Leser zum Nachdenken anregen.....*


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Doch es stellt sich immer wieder die Frage, wieso genau die Schule?
> 
> Man verbindet jeden Amoklauf mit der Schule.
> 
> Es kann was mit seinen Freunden zu tun haben. Er töte nur Schüler aus der 9. und 10 Klasse, am meisten Mädchen. Er besaß zudem noch nie eine Freundin.



Wie soll der sich den freunde machen wen selbst jungs fragen ob er raus kommt und er sagt nein ich spiel Counter Strike, Was für Voll Depp und das er keine freunin hat liegt wohl daran das er sehr stiller war das war ich auch aber wen man nur still da hock hab ich mit 13 gemerkt bekommt man keine Freundin ^^


----------



## Stancer (12. März 2009)

Nu ists eh egal was man noch so rausfindet. Die Medien haben sich offenbar bereits auf einen Schuldigen festgelegt, wie man an der Meldung der Bild lesen kann. Nun gilt es für diese nur noch das ganz schön groß aufzublasen und nen großen Skandal draus zu machen.

Das der Vater den Schrank offenbar unabgeschlossen war und das dort offenbar ein Fehler in der Erziehung statt fand, interessiert niemanden mehr.
Wer so viele Waffen Zuhause lagert und diese unverschlossen lässt, naja....ist es da nicht logisch, das früher oder später was passiert ?

Warum der Vater 18 Waffen hatte ? Nunja, das lässt sich noch dadurch erklären, das der Vater z.b. Sportschütze oder Jäger ist. (Weiss nicht ob ers ist, würde aber erklären warum er die Waffen legal hat)


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2009)

Er besaß ein Waffenschein, was auch logisch ist und war im Schützenverein, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Stancer (12. März 2009)

"Dass der 17-Jährige auf der Flucht noch weiter um sich geschossen hat, ist ein Verhalten, das Jugendliche auch in Spielen wie Counter-Strike oder Crysis lernen können", sagte der Präsident der Deutschen Stiftung für Verbrechensbekämpfung, Hans-Dieter Schwind, der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung" und sprach sich für ein totales Verbot von Computer-Gewaltspielen sowie eine weitere Verschärfung des Waffenrechts aus."



.... Ohne Worte....


----------



## Rhokan (12. März 2009)

Ich kann mir schon die Nachrichten von heute Abend vorstellen....


----------



## Vampiry (12. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Er besaß ein Waffenschein, was auch logisch ist und war im Schützenverein, soweit ich weiß.




Wenn er im einen Schützenverein ist und legal Schusswaffen hat dann hat er eine Waffenbesitzkarte. 

Waffenscheine gibt es in Deutschland nur wenige, die berechtigen einen zum Führen von Waffen zum z.B. Selbstschutz.


Aber das bringen die Reporterfutzies auch gern durcheinander.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> "Dass der 17-Jährige auf der Flucht noch weiter um sich geschossen hat, ist ein Verhalten, das Jugendliche auch in Spielen wie Counter-Strike oder Crysis lernen können", sagte der Präsident der Deutschen Stiftung für Verbrechensbekämpfung, Hans-Dieter Schwind, der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung" und sprach sich für ein totales Verbot von Computer-Gewaltspielen sowie eine weitere Verschärfung des Waffenrechts aus."
> 
> 
> 
> .... Ohne Worte....



Es war doch so oder so klar... anstatt Ursachenforschung und Bekämpfung wird der einfache Medienwirksame weg gewählt...




Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon die Nachrichten von heute Abend vorstellen....



Wieso heute abend? Jetzt überall sind doch schon die Nachrichten am heißlaufen mit ihrer Hetze...


----------



## Lucelia (12. März 2009)

Ich hab vorhin mit der SWR-Redaktion telefoniert,da die das ganze als erster der großen Öffentlich-Rechtlichen rausgebracht haben, in *diesem* onlineartikel: http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/bw/-/id=1622...a3jt/index.html

Auf meine Anfrage, ob man wenigstens den Titel umändern könnte in "Amokläufer spielte Gewaltspiele am PC" oder "gewaltverherrlichende PC-Spiele", um den Boulevard-Bild-Slang und das reisserische, was eine seriöse öffentliche Nachrichtenagentur ja strikt unterbinden sollte, etwas abzuschwächen wurde mir wie folgt geantwortet:

"Können wir nicht machen, der Titel ist dann zu lang, wir können da keine Umbrüche drinhaben"


----------



## Tassy (12. März 2009)

Es ist soooo schlimm das STÄNDIG der mist im Tv läuft...

eben bei RTL.... in Berlin war angeblich ne Amok Drohung. Die Lehrerin hat S.O.F.O.R.T die Polizei angerufen blabla...

Es tut mir leid was da passiert ist, aber ständig diese theorien -.-* die wissen noch nix und labern nur scheisse ...


----------



## Skelettron (12. März 2009)

was ich einfach nicht verstehen kann ist das man den sogenannten "killerspielen" immer gleich als ursache herangezogen werden. und das von leuten die so was noch nie gespielt haben. ego-shooter in ihrer heutigen form gibt es doch schon seid 1991 (z.b. Doom, Wolfenstein ect.), soll das heissen das wir seid 18 jahren amokläufer heran züchten? und alle ab dem baujahr ca 1975 potenzielle amokläufer sind? welch ein jugendlicher hat denn noch nie ein ego-shooter gespielt besonderes seid dem massenerfolg von counterstrike. 

erschreckender müsste doch sein das der vater *15 scharfe schusswaffen*(das muss mann mal bedenken der hat warscheinlich mehr waffen zuhause als eigene unterhosen), im haus hat und eine sogar mit ins schlafzimmer nimmt. der sohn im keller sich ne schiessanlage gebaut hat und dort mit softair-waffen rumschiesst. und extrem bedenklich finde ich das er immer stiller und zurückgezogener wurde bis hin zum einzelgänger. ist da denn nie bei den eltern lehrern und freunde bekannte was aufgefallen? bei einem zurückgezogenen, stillen einzelgänger der eine vorliebe fürs schiessen und waffen hat und auch noch die möglichkeit hat eine scharfe waffe in die hände zu bekommen, da würden bei mir doch die alarmsirenen angehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Kurz vor der Pressekonferenz...

Kommentar von N24 "Die Polizei hat da schon einen verdacht, der Verlauf gestern gleicht oder ähnelt dem Computerspiel"
Die reden die ganze Zeit nur über Computerspiele... "Computer hier, Computerspiel da, Zusammenhang wahrscheinlich hier"

Mal schauen was die Polizei dazu sagt...


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Mich regt am meisten auf das sie immer Counter Strike nenen nicht BF2 oder Doom3 oder so was immer Counter Strike.



P.s

ich hab gerade das geschmacklos lied gefunden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq7KlUJ20g8 ^^


----------



## -PuRity- (12. März 2009)

Ein großes Problem beim Thema "Computerspiele sind schuld daran" ist eben leider auch die Aufklärung. Kaum einer der betreffenden Politiker, Polizeisprecher oder Führungspersonen setzt sich aktiv damit auseindander. Man kennt die Meinung von so manchen Psychologen, sieht Screenshots oder Videos der entsprechenden Spiele und hält das dann (und das ist im eigentlichen Sinn sogar verständlich) für Plausibel genug. Man hat einen Grund für solche Taten gefunden der leicht verständlich ist und für den Laien natürlich sogar Sinn macht.
Diese Erfahrung kenne ich noch aus meinem Familien- und Bekanntenkreis (die Diskussion kam beim Amoklauf am Gutenberg Gymnasium in Erfurt auf)... da waren:

- Mein Dad, ich, mein Onkel und einige Freunde die alle in irgendeiner Art und Weise Computer- oder Videospiele konsumiert haben. Jeder einzelne war der Überzeugung das Computerspiele NICHT schuld sind an so etwas.

- Meine Mum, meine Freundin, Oma und ein paar Bekannte die eben nicht mal im Ansatz etwas mit PC-Spielen zu tun gehabt haben in ihrem Leben. Für diese Menschen waren die "Killerspiele" eine vollkommen nachvollziehbare und logische Erklärung.

Und solang sich nicht jeder einmal zumindest für ein paar Stunden damit ernsthaft beschäftigt hat, solange wird in unserer Gesellschaft bei solchen Fällen immer diese Diskussion aufkommen.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Pressekonferenz...
> 
> Kommentar von N24 "Die Polizei hat da schon einen verdacht, der Verlauf gestern gleicht oder ähnelt dem Computerspiel"
> Die reden die ganze Zeit nur über Computerspiele... "Computer hier, Computerspiel da, Zusammenhang wahrscheinlich hier"
> ...



Selbst wenn da was moderates bei rum kommt, interessieren wird es die Masse nicht. Leider. Ich stelle mich schon wieder drauf ein, mich für mein Hobby rechtfertigen zu dürfen. Mit der Begründung:"Aber die Im Fernsehen haben gesagt..." oder "Das stand so in der Zeitung". 

Wollte mir GTA IV erst in zwei Monaten holen, wenn mein neuer Rechner da ist. Mich überkommt grad so ein Gefühl, dass ich es jetzt tun sollte, bevor es aufgrund Kurzschlußbeschlüssen nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wollte mir GTA IV erst in zwei Monaten holen, wenn mein neuer Rechner da ist. Mich überkommt grad so ein Gefühl, dass ich es jetzt tun sollte, bevor es aufgrund Kurzschlußbeschlüssen nicht mehr möglich ist.



Mach es besser jetzt schon und trag am bestern das: http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=shop&a...e:%20T-Shirt%20[Farbe:%20schwarz]

dabei...


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wollte mir GTA IV erst in zwei Monaten holen, wenn mein neuer Rechner da ist. Mich überkommt grad so ein Gefühl, dass ich es jetzt tun sollte, bevor es aufgrund Kurzschlußbeschlüssen nicht mehr möglich ist.


Ja und da gibt es sicher Illegal verkaufe oder man ladet es sich vom Internet runter verbot bring nichts ^^


----------



## Skelettron (12. März 2009)

ironie on...

ist euch mal aufgefallen das CS als eSport game benutzt wird? da bekommen potenziäle amokläufer geld damit sie tainieren und werden öffentlich angepriesen und gesponsert!

ironie off...


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2009)

Bei RTL Pressekonferenz, ein Chatroom wurde gefunden um 2:53, er schrieb dort: Ich habe mein Leben satt, ich werde ausgelacht, mein Motiv usw.. und ich werde an meine ehemaligen Schule gehen und gegrilt irgendwas. Hab das nicht so ganz verstanden.

Anscheinend war er mit seinem Leben nicht zufrieden.

Wieso hat dann sein Freund Bernd, das nicht der Polizei gemeldet...

Er wusste doch bestimmt, das sein Vater Waffen hat und was will er denn noch an der Schule machen?, wenn er bereits einen Abschluss hat und meine irgendwas gegrillt mal raus lassen oder so. Da kann man sich doch denken als Freund, was er machen will.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> ach komme lange hatten wir ruhe über das und kaum tick einer wieder durch kommen wieder alle Medien an gerannt, ja killerspiele macht killer bla bla bla bla und dann wirt wieder Monat oder 2 darüber geredet und dann ist es wieder toten still über das Thema.


"Lustigerweise" ist mir letzte Woche irgendwann am späten Abend mal aufgefallen, daß mittlerweile im deutschen Fernsehen *staun* Werbung gemacht wird für "*Resident Evil 5*" welches ja ab morgen mit USK18 uncut *doppelstaun* im Handel erhältlich sein wird.
Da dachte ich mir nur so, das dürfte ja einigen ein ziemlicher Dorn im Auge sein, daß im dt. TV auch für alle nachtaktiven Kids sichtbar Werbung für ein "Killerspiel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemacht wird. Jetzt müsse nur mal wieder was passieren, was das Fass der Jugendschützer zum überlaufen bringt..... und schon tauchen die üblichen Schuldzuweisungen (Günni Beckes aus´m Bayernland natürlich vorweg) wieder auf.

Warum also lange nach seinen tatsächlichen Motiven suchen (die sicher ganz woanders liegen) wenn man doch die "offensichtlich üblichen Verdächtigen" (Spiele) nur wieder rauskramen und anprangern muß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Stancer schrieb:


> _"Dass der 17-Jährige auf der Flucht noch weiter um sich geschossen hat, ist ein Verhalten, das Jugendliche auch in Spielen wie Counter-Strike oder Crysis lernen können", sagte der Präsident der Deutschen Stiftung für Verbrechensbekämpfung, Hans-Dieter Schwind, der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung" *und sprach sich für ein totales Verbot von Computer-Gewaltspielen sowie eine weitere Verschärfung des Waffenrechts aus.*"_
> 
> .... Ohne Worte....


Hmm... also die Verschärfung des Waffenrechts bleibt sicher aus, bei den "Gewaltmedien" wird die Zensurschraube jetzt sicher noch deutlicher angezogen. Aber hauptsache _"In Deutschland gibt es keine Zensur."_ ,wie Frau von der Leiden mal meinte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Skelettron schrieb:


> ironie on...
> 
> ist euch mal aufgefallen das CS als eSport game benutzt wird? da bekommen potenziäle amokläufer geld damit sie tainieren und werden öffentlich angepriesen und gesponsert!
> 
> ironie off...


Wie heißt es... "Sport ist Mord" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Ja und da gibt es sicher Illegal verkaufe oder man ladet es sich vom Internet runter verbot bring nichts ^^



Ich lad mir nichts mehr aus dem Netz runter, ich zahl dafür immer noch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich weiß was du meinst, wenn ich will, komme ich auch daran. Ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass GTA sicher früher oder später ins Visier geraten wird. Denn das Spiel bietet eigentlich eine komplette Spielwiese für Amokläufer. Und da der Schüler in dem Fall sogar ein fremdes Fahrzeug in seine Gewalt brachte, sind Parallelen zu GTA nicht zu übersehen. Das dieses Spiel von einschlägigen Medien als Meisterwerk gesehen und sogar hier in Deutschland ungeschnitten veröffentlicht wurde, das wird den "Mob" da "draußen" weniger interessieren. Fürchte ich zumindest.

@Selor Kiith

Der Link funzt leider nicht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen was auf dem Shirt drauf ist. ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

TOLL jetzt wird grad bekannt gegeben was auf dem Computer gefunden wurde:

1. Punkt: Pornos
2. Punkt: Gewaltspiele


----------



## Shintuargar (12. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. Punkt: Pornos



Damit dürften nun geschätzt 95% der männlichen Bevölkerung starke Tendenzen zum Amoklauf besitzen.

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, müsste man drüber lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Auf dem PC WURDE PORNO BILDER FESTGESTELLT, wow das ist aber was intressants bei einem 17 jährigen.^^


----------



## Thedynamike (12. März 2009)

Ich frag mich warum die Betroffenen die 2-Jahre jüngere Schwester umbringen wollen und die Polizei nichtmal Personenschutz gibt?


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. März 2009)

/sarkasmus on
99% aller Amokläufer essen Brot! Lasst uns Brot verbieten! -.'-
/sarkasmus off

Ich würde keinem Spiel die Schuld geben, ich z.B. spiele CS wenn ich auf etwas wütend bin und ich hab etwas zum abreagieren... dann hab ich meine 3-4 Runden CS gezockt und ich bin wieder happy.
Jetzt zum anderen Punkt... den *Medien*: Also wenn sie schon einen Bericht über Killerspiele machen, dann sollen sie sich dochmal erkundigen... Beispiel dazu: Killerspiele bei ARD, ZDF und WDR


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> TOLL jetzt wird grad bekannt gegeben was auf dem Computer gefunden wurde:
> 
> 1. Punkt: Pornos
> 2. Punkt: Gewaltspiele


Warum werden dann Pornos eigentlich nicht genau so stark zensiert wie Gewaltspiele und -filme?
Sicher, die würden dann ihren "Witz" verlieren", aber wer weiß ob die unsere Kids nicht auch auf dumme Gedanken bringen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (12. März 2009)

Und in der Schweiz wurde jetzt schon wieder ein Antrag für ein Killerspielverbot gemacht.. ist ja auch verständlich... BIN...AGGRESSIV..MUSS..BALLERN!
Bitte, lehnt ab. Ich kann den Mist nicht mehr sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine, jetzt hat es langsam auch der letzte von der Strasse kapiert, das Killerspiele keine Schuld tragen. (Bei mir so jedenfalls) Das einfache Volk scheint intelligenter wie die Politiker zu sein.


----------



## Rhokan (12. März 2009)

> /dummheit on
> 99% aller Amokläufer essen Brot! Lasst uns Brot verbieten! -.'-
> /dummheit off



ich fände das wort sarkasmus hier besser angebracht als dummheit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Warum werden dann Pornos eigentlich nicht genau so stark zensiert wie Gewaltspiele und -filme?
> Sicher, die würden dann ihren "Witz" verlieren", aber wer weiß ob die unsere Kids nicht auch auf dumme Gedanken bringen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woher würden denn dann die alten Säcke... pardon Politiker ihren Spaß bekommen?


----------



## -PuRity- (12. März 2009)

Deshalb liebe ich den Spiegel! Da steht nichts über die "ultrabösen blutigen Terrorkillerspiele" drin, wenn dann werden sie nur am Rande erwähnt

Zitat Spiegel:

_Der Täter hatte in einem Internetchat die Tat angekündigt: "Scheiße Bernd es reicht mir. Ich habe dieses Lotterleben satt. immer dasselbe. Alle lachen mich aus, niemand erkennt mein Potential. Ich meine es ernst. Ich habe Waffen hier. Ich werde morgen an meine Schule gehen und so richtig gepflegt grillen. Ihr werdet morgen von mir hören. Merkt euch den Namen des Ortes Winningen", schrieb er. Doch sein Gesprächpartner reagierte nur mit LOL - der Abkürzung für herzliches Gelächter. 

Es handele sich um ein deutschsprachiges Internetportal, Schritte zur Sicherung des Portals seien eingeleitet. 

Tim K. befand sich seit 2008 in psychiatrischer Behandlung wegen Depressionen, zunächst stationär in Raum Heilbronn. Er wollte den Angaben zufolge die Therapie im Krankenhaus von Winningen fortsetzen - hat dies aber offensichtlich versäumt_

Erkenntnisse hieraus:

- Depressionen, Angst
- Psychatrische Behandlung
- Waffen daheim

... und nix von irgendwelchen Kinderspielen. Nirgends schreibt der Junge "Alter, ich machs genau so wie in Counter-Strike". Und davon lernen musste er auch nix, jeder Sportschütze weiß wie man eine Waffe bedient.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Woher würden denn dann die alten Säcke... pardon Politiker ihren Spaß bekommen?


Genau wie wir unsere unzensierten Spiele... aus´m Ausland. 
Die Ösis werden noch stinkreich durch uns Unterdrückte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




-PuRity- schrieb:


> Zitat Spiegel:
> [...]
> 
> ... und nix von irgendwelchen Kinderspielen. Nirgends schreibt der Junge "Alter, ich machs genau so wie in Counter-Strike". Und davon lernen musste er auch nix, jeder Sportschütze weiß wie man eine Waffe bedient.


Das wird Presse und Politikern mal wieder am Arsch vorbei gehen, die haben ihren Mitschuldigen schon längst gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (12. März 2009)

Ooooh die Pornos sind auch schuld!! 
Und Killerspiele ui ui ui !!
Ein Glück das was gefunden wurde, was unter Vorwand jetzt für die Tat verantwortlich gemacht werden kann.
Gut, das es so einfach ist!.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Genau wie wir unsere unzensierten Spiele... aus´m Ausland.
> Die Ösis werden noch stinkreich durch uns Unterdrückte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ziehen wir alle nach Ösiland... die "Experten" und Politiker werden sich wundern wohin eine ganzen generation verschwunden ist!


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. März 2009)

> Genau wie wir unsere unzensierten Spiele... aus´m Ausland.
> Die Ösis werden noch stinkreich durch uns Unterdrückte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir Ösis sind spendabel wir schaun schon das unser Nachbarland nicht untergeht


----------



## Rhokan (12. März 2009)

Wieso nach Österreich? Wir setzen den Vorschlag aus dem Buffedcast (oder wars die Buffedshow?) in die Tat um.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Wir Ösis sind spendabel wir schaun schon das unser Nachbarland nicht untergeht



DAS nennt man Völkerverständigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Wie so wen ihr gamer dann aus deutschland auswandert kann ich einen auf nehmen ins geste zimmer ^^ wen er in die schweiz will xD


----------



## staud (12. März 2009)

hab heute schon irgendwas gelesen über das thema "gewaltverherrlichende spiele", die in Österreich und anderen Ländern nicht verboten sind - und dabei stand "in diesen Ländern gab es auch noch keine Amokläufer"
viell. liegts ja dann doch nicht an pc-spielen ;-)


----------



## Thedynamike (12. März 2009)

staud schrieb:


> viell. liegts ja dann doch nicht an pc-spielen ;-)



Darauf kommt aber keiner von den "hohen Tieren".


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Darauf kommt aber keiner von den "hohen Tieren".



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, die wissen es machen es aber ganz genau eben nicht sondern wählen den einfachen, medienwirksamen, stimmerhöhenden weg anstatt sich ernsthaft damit auseinanderzusetzen


----------



## todesstern (12. März 2009)

Moin moin Buffis 

ich möchte zu dem Thema au mal n paar worte sagen

Also klar das ist schlimm was da passiert ist aber...

Ich versteh warum..
Als ich noch zur Schule ging wurden einige auch immer zu tiefst verachtet / vertig gemacht wenn man den gantzen tag nur scheisse frisst hatt man ihrgend wann keine lust mehr..

mann wird immer als schwächling dargestellt als Loser 

Warum können wir leute die ein bisschen anders sind nicht einfach in ruhe lassen? warumm müssen wir sie auch noch vertig machen?
die die anders sind für die ist das anderssein keinproblem die anderen sind das problem ...

Akzeptiert doch einfach alle so wie sie sind...


Ich hoff für ihn das er die die es verdient haben auch getroffen hatt die haben es nicht anders verdient...
und das er nun in frieden an einem besseren ort ist als der hier der der ihn zu dem gemacht hat was er ist / wie er dargestellt wird..

Und sein motiv waren keine PC SPIELE  eine freundin von ihm hatt einen brief von ihm gefunden in dem stand..Das er mit der weld nicht mehr klar komme das er sich einsahm fühlt e.c.t 

PS: für alle die die es immer noch nicht begriffen haben lasst einfach mal die die anders sind odergenerell alle inruhe ansonsten hoff ich für euch die die das mobbing weiter tollerieren und ausübern das sich WIEDER EINER ERHEBEN WIRD UND EUCH ZEIGT WAS RACHE IST FÜR ALL DIE SCHMWERZEN..

in dem sinne 
amen HF a GL


----------



## Zuhlina (12. März 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> Ich hoff für ihn das er die die es verdient haben auch getroffen hatt die haben es nicht anders verdient...
> und das er nun in frieden an einem besseren ort ist als der hier der der ihn zu dem gemacht hat was er ist / wie er dargestellt wird..


Niemand hat den Tod "verdient" und schon garnicht, wenn es überhaupt so war für ein paar Stichelein oder Mobbing.
Ich weiss nicht ob du dir im Klaren darüber bist was du hier geschrieben hast, aber ich hoffe dass das nicht deine tiefe Überzeugung wiederspiegelt.
Und ganz davon abgesehen dass ich nicht an einen "besseren Ort" im Jenseits glaube. Ist er wenn es Himmel und Hölle gibt, bestimmt gerade nicht im Himmel...


Und deinen letzten Satz lass ich mal komplett unkommentiert.
Nur eins will ich dir sagen, ich kann verstehen dass man sich Scheiße fühlt wenn man ausgegrenzt wird.
Aber du kannst deine Energie auch auf etwas positives verwenden.

Es ist absolut Sinnlos dass wenn man bestimmte Menshcen sehr verachtet für diese dann auch noch zu Töten und damit nicht nur das eigene Leben sondern auch das Leben der Angehörigen zu zerstören inklusive der Angehörigen des Täters.

Wie gesagt ich hoffe dass dein Beitrag nicht deine tiefe Überzeugung darstellt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hoff für ihn das er die die es verdient haben auch getroffen hatt die haben es nicht anders verdient...
> und das er nun in frieden an einem besseren ort ist als der hier der der ihn zu dem gemacht hat was er ist / wie er dargestellt wird..
> [...]


Und was ist mit denen, die er auf seiner Flucht so nebenbei abgeknallt hat? 
Haben die es deiner Meinung nach auch verdient nur weil er damals in der Schule von ganz anderen Menschen niedergemacht wurde??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehro (12. März 2009)

Spielte Killerspiele. Ganz großes Kino.

Wird jetzt auch BomberMan verboten?
Was liegt eine Waffe frei zugänglich im Haus? Wieso kommt er an die Kombi vom Waffenschrank wo 4600! Schuss Munition lagern?
Das sind die Fragen die mich bewegen.

Aber wir haben ja die Schuldigen.


----------



## simoni (12. März 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> Moin moin Buffis
> 
> ich möchte zu dem Thema au mal n paar worte sagen
> 
> ...



Du kannst dich wohl gut mit dem Typ identifizieren... -.-
Es gibt einfach nichts schlimmeres als _unschuldige_ Menschen zu töten. Klar die Sache mit dem Mobbing ist nicht schön, aber es gibt genug andere Lösungen. 
Und solange so großräumig berichtet wird, werden immer andere davon "inspiriert".
An die andren: Jetzt übertreibt mal nicht mit eurer Hysterie, bis jetzt hat die Polizei nicht behauptet Killerspiele sind an allem schuld, und ich glaube das werden sie auch nicht tun.


----------



## Yuukami (12. März 2009)

amoklauf gegen 1980 uiuiuiui fernsehen is schuld die pöse jugend hock nur vor der glotze die jugend is zu nichts zu gebrauchen
anoklaufe heute uiuiuiui die pösen computer spieler die jugend is zu nichts zu gebrauchen.

Als ich heute morgend die zeitung durchblätterte seite 1 "AMOKLAUF" nicht das wort was ich suche
 seite 2 "AMOKLAUF die 2". nicht das wort was ich suche
 seite nummer 3 "EIN FREUND PACKT AUS" erliebte waffen und spielte "killerspiele" und da war mein wort das ich gesucht habe gefunden.

ich freue mich auf weitere hasstiraden von ard und co und natürlich GÜNTER BECKSTEINS kommentar naja mir solls egal sein ich bin bald 18 und bis dahin is mir es ehh egal

edit: es is mir egal was ard und so amchen nicht das menschen gestorben sind kk?


----------



## todesstern (12. März 2009)

wer die auslöser anscheinend immernoch net verstehn schaut euch mal bitte den Film BenX an vieleicht werdet ihr dann verstehn
@ simoni

andere lösungen?

was passiert deinermeinung nach wenn man zu den eltern geht? man wird noch merh ausgelacht 

was wenn man zu den lehrern ginge?

ES MUSS IMMER ERST ETWAS PASSIEREN BIS DIE LEUTE DIE AUGEN AUFMACHEN UND HANDELN


----------



## simoni (12. März 2009)

Naja man kann dieses Umfeld komplett hinter sich lassen und wo anders hinziehen.


----------



## Solassard (12. März 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Naja man kann dieses Umfeld komplett hinter sich lassen und wo anders hinziehen.



Na das mach mal heutzutage.

Junge: Papa, ich werde in der Schule ausgelacht, gemobbed und schlecht behandelt
Papa: Ja mein Sohn, ich kündige meine Vollzeitstelle, wir verkaufen das haus. Mami findet sicher auch wieder ne halbtagsstelle. Wo möchtest du denn hin?

is klar


----------



## simoni (12. März 2009)

So hab ichs auch nicht gemeint. 
Ich meine mit 17 ist er ja fast in der Lage ein eigenes Leben aufzubauen (ok, unter diesen Umständen vlt schwer)
Ich versteh schon was ihr meint, und wenn man da richtig tief drin hängt ists verdammt schwer rauszukommen. Trotzdem dürfen einfach keine Unschuldige dabei sterben.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Und da hat der Rau absolut recht !
> 
> Sowas geht nun einfach nicht in den Schädel eines "normal" denkenden Menschen. Jeder Versuch das zu erklären ist nur ein Ausdruck der Verzweiflung.



Das denke ich nicht.
Es ist sicherlich möglich die Tat und das Verhalten des Jungen zu erklären. Alles was man macht, hat irgendeinen Grund. Man *muss *sich nicht damit beschäftigen, warum er es getan hat, aber man *kann *und *sollte *IMO.

Und ich denke, so schwer ist es nicht, herauszufinden, warum er es getan hat. Wie gesagt, ich glaube die Hauptgründe für die bisherigen Amokläufe (seit Erfurt) waren das Bildungssystem *und/oder* das Elternhaus. Eins von beiden hat in allen Fällen einen signifikanten Anteil daran, wie der Täter sich entwickelt hat und wie er letztlich zu der Entscheidung gekommen ist, einen Amoklauf zu begehen. In dem einen Fall mehr das Bildungssystem, in dem anderen Fall mehr das Elternhaus. Unterschiede gibt es natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## Madrake (12. März 2009)

Mobbingkandidaten kenne ich viele...

Schüler werden gepiesackt (ist das richtig geschrieben sieht so merkwürdig aus...) - bis aufs Blut, Lehrer übersehen das. Erst wenn der der geärgert wurde durchdreht (um sich schlägt) dann werden die Lehrer aufmerksam. Aber sehen tun diese trotzdem nur wer geschlagen hat, aber nicht was der Auslöser dafür war.

Zum Lehrer wegen eines Schülerkonflikt zu gehen - kommt drauf an wieviel vertrauen man zu dem Lehrer hat.
Zu den Eltern gehen, sollte man auf jedenfall, mit wem sonst soll man sonst noch Reden, wenn man kein Vertrauen zu den eigenen Eltern hat? Und von den Eltern einen Rat suchen.

Evtl. die die einen Piesacken linksliegen lassen und sich zu den echten Freunden wenden... - doch in den meisten Fällen ist es so, das ein Einzelgänger von dem Rest der Klasse geärgert wird. Und die Klasse deckt sich selber.

Es kann für solche Personen immer aufs neue eine Folter sein, zur Schule zu gehen, wenn sie Tag für Tag so geärgert wird.


Der Katalysator um die Wut auszulassen lass ich mal außen vor - es können durchaus Videospiele/ PC-Spiele oder DVD's gewesen sein - aber der reine Grund für so eine Tat waren bestimmt nicht die Medien, eher zweckdienender Katalysator - damit das ganze "explodiert" ist.


mfg Madrake


----------



## Maladin (12. März 2009)

Bleibt beim Thema und unterlasst es diesen Thread ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> Mobbingkandidaten kenne ich viele...


Ich auch die brillen träger die pc jungs die Dicken die schwachen die schlecht im Sport unterricht etc die tübisch loser halt wer kennt die nicht?


----------



## RAV88 (12. März 2009)

Es ist einfach schrecklich was da passiert ist. Ich möchte hier noch mal sagen auch wenn das hier vielleicht keiner lesen wird mein mitgefühl gilt den Angehörigen der Opfer. Es gibt viele ursachen die zu so einer tat führen können aber ich würde nicht alles auf die sogenannten Killerspiele schieben. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut dran errinnern als in Erfurt der Amoklauf war damals hatte ich auch Angst in die Schule zugehen. Also ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen wenn  man nicht mehr in diese Schule will.


----------



## -Therion- (12. März 2009)

Laut dem zitierten "Chat" ist die Ankündigung gefaked worden http://krautchan.net/

Wenn man sich das Video über das Ende des Amokläufers anschaut ist ein angeblicher Selbstmord ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Skelettron (12. März 2009)

_"Waiblingen (dpa) - Der Amokläufer von Winnenden hat seine Tat vorher im Internet angekündigt. Der 17-Jährige habe sich zudem seit einiger Zeit in *psychiatrischer Behandlungen* befunden, sagte Baden-Württembergs Innenminister Heribert Rech bei einer Pressekonferenz in Waiblingen bei Stuttgart. Der Amokläufer war nach Angaben von Rech im Umgang mit Schusswaffen sehr geübt. Er war *Gastschütze im Schützenverein* seines Vaters." 
- Neue Osnabrückerzeitung_

was macht ein jugendlicher in psychiatrischer behandlungen bitte auf dem schiesstand???

Schuld sind Killerspiele, ja klar wenn der Vater Killerspiele heisst gebe ich den medien recht. denn die schuld liegt ja wohl eindeutig bei der familie.

_"Die Eltern des 17-Jährigen verließen ihren Wohnort Leutenbach. «*Die Eltern sind bereits am Mittwoch auf eigene Initiative hin gegangen*», sagte Polizeisprecher Hinderer. Der Ort ihres Verbleibs werde nicht bekanntgegeben. Sie wollten in Ruhe gelassen werden. «Sie werden nicht von der Polizei geschützt.» Das Elternhaus war am Vortag von Journalisten belagert worden."
- Neue Osnabrückerzeitung_

und ich glaube das ist ihnen sogar bewusst...


----------



## Maladin (12. März 2009)

Denkt daran, bei Zitaten bitte immer eine Quelle mit angeben.

/wink maladin


----------



## Rhokan (12. März 2009)

> Denkt daran, bei Zitaten bitte immer eine Quelle mit angeben.
> 
> /wink maladin



Wurde doch zwei, drei Seiten vorher mit Quelle (Spiegel) gepostet.


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Bei RTL 2 haben die gerade gesagt das er sich selber erschossen hat, und der scheiss freund musst ja sagen "erspielte Counter strike oder so" ganz toll an den ey super gemacht muss ich sagen.


Der Freund war in seiner Aussage sogar etwas genauer:
(ich kenn den exakten Wortlaut nicht mehr, aber ich versuche es so gut wie möglich zu kreieren)
"Ja äh ich hab ihn ne Weile nicht mehr gesehen. Aber ich denk mal er hat nurnoch Spiele wie CounterStrike oder so gespielt."

Mit anderen Worten: Er hat ihn seit bis zu einem halben Jahr nicht mehr getroffen (auf der Straße sehen zähle ich nicht), weiß auch nicht ganz genau was er da gemacht hat, aber es waren bestimmt die pösen Shooter?
Hmm, also unser Propagandaministerium, im Öffentlich-Rechtlichen durch "Hart aber fair" und co. vertreten, hat mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Jetzt ist sein ehemals bester Kumpel direkt der Überzeugung, das er als Amokläufer ja CS gespielt haben muss.
Unsachlicher geht es kaum.

Abgesehen davon hat es denke ich weniger mit pösen Shootern zu tun. Oh toll, er könnte sehen, wie man eine Waffe durch lädt. Dazu 2 Sachen:

1) Seine Eltern führten ein gut sortiertes Waffenlager im Keller, indem der Sohn sich scheinbar austoben konnte (er war nebenbei KEIN Mitglied des Schützenvereins laut ARD/ZDF).
2) Wenn jemand wirklich einen Haufen Leute töten möchte... Meint ihr ernsthaft, er würde in Verzweiflung versinken, wenn er auf Schusswaffen verzichten müsste? Nimmt er halt ein Messer! Mit dem Messer kann er sogar sehr realitätsnah an Stofftieren üben. Ich finde wir sollten Stofftiere verbieten!

Wenn jemand wirklich einen Amoklauf begehen möchte, dann macht er das. Ob schießen oder stechen, es unterscheidet sich maximal in der Quantität. Ich bezweifle, das rechtliche Maßnahmen irgendetwas daran ändern.


----------



## Thront (12. März 2009)

so da isses:
*
worauf wir alle gewartet haben*


----------



## -PuRity- (12. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> so da isses:
> *
> worauf wir alle gewartet haben*




HALLELUJA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine favorisierten Stellen aus dem Beitrag:

_Ich glaube fest daran, dass die Gedanken eine starke Macht über den Menschen haben. Man kann sich in Spiele und Videos hinein denken, ohne dass man vorher pathologisch merkwürdig ist. Spiele bieten Konfliktlösungen an. Bei Grand Theft Auto IV bringt man Leute um, während man seinen Auftrag ausführt. Da liegt jemand auf dem Boden, fleht um Gnade und man schießt auf ihn._

_ Auch die Motivation muss da sein. Diese kann aus unterschiedlichsten Quellen genährt werden. Da bietet die Spieleindustrie und Medienwelt vieles an. Beispiel: Terroristen. Da kommt für viele rüber: Wenn man die umbringt, macht das nichts. Diese Dämonisierungsprozesse laufen die ganze Zeit ab._

aber das hier kann man schon definitiv als Hetzkampagne auslegen und ist definitiv sowas von unseriös:

_Es ist kein kultureller Verlust, wenn dieser ganze Schrott verschwindet und solche Computerspiele vom Markt genommen werden. Spiele können natürlich auch unterhaltend sein. Es gibt tolle Sport- oder Jump-and-run-Spiele, die auch sehr actionreich sein können, ohne dass man gleich jemanden umbringt. Für die Computerspielindustrie ist es an der Zeit, sich von den aggressiven Spielen zu trennen und diesen menschenverachtenden Schrott nicht mehr zu verbreiten. Es sollte in der Gesellschaft geächtet werden, wenn jemand mit solchen Spielen Geld verdient.
_

"Es sollte in der Gesellschaft geächtet werden..." oooookay...

Aber mir Gefallen die Leserkommentare unter diesem Beitrag sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (12. März 2009)

> Es ist kein kultureller Verlust, wenn dieser ganze Schrott verschwindet ...
> [Bla...bla...blaaa....]
> .....ggressiven Spielen zu trennen und diesen menschenverachtenden Schrott nicht mehr zu verbreiten. Es sollte in der Gesellschaft geächtet werden, wenn jemand mit solchen Spielen Geld verdient.



Wenn er keine Toten will dann soll er doch bitte erstmal den Tatort und alle anderen Krimis absetzen lassen!


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bleibt beim Thema und unterlasst es diesen Thread ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.
> 
> /wink maladin


das war nicht gegen den fall sondern gegen die tollen Medien gerichtet


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> so da isses:
> *
> worauf wir alle gewartet haben*


Ja voll Geil  drauf hab ich schon lang gewartet und dann kommen wieder die alte sacke und sagt was über spiel die sie noch nie gespielt haben.



EDIT:
Aber es gibt ja auch Jugendliche, die das Spielen von Ego-Shootern als Sport begreifen. Was ist mit denen?

Da würde ich die Parallele zu den Liebhabern von Horrorfilmen sehen: Da gibt es auch viele Zuschauer, die solche Filme aus cineastischen Gründen anschauen und auf Schnitte und Spezialeffekte achten. Diese Menschen verarbeiten das Gesehen kognitiv ganz anders. Sie tauchen nicht komplett in die Story ein. So wird das auch bei den  Extremspielern sein. 

aha sehr Intressant LOL


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> so da isses:
> *
> worauf wir alle gewartet haben*


Ahja danke für den Link.
Man was hat der Kerl geraucht? Die Verpackung der letzten FIFA Ausgabe?



> Es sollte in der Gesellschaft geächtet werden, wenn jemand mit solchen Spielen Geld verdient.


Und Ich frrrrrage euch: Wollt ihr die totale Spielevernichtung?!
Eine gesellschaftliche Ächtung widerspricht dem Grundgesetz, aber ok.



> Doch in der Gesellschaft gibt es nun mit den Computerspielen einen Bereich, wo das alles keine Rolle zu spielen scheint. Je blutiger und grausamer, desto besser.


Wie schön, das er der Godmaster of Gamers ist. Ich für meinen Teil finde Shooter dann besonders ansprechend, wenn sie taktische Komponenten haben. Je blutiger und grausamer, desto schlechter. Es ist mir egal, ob dem Gegner der Kopf wegfetzt, ich finde es gar widerlich! Ich setze eher Wert auf eine spannende Möglichkeit zu Duellen und sowas. Die CoD-Reihe ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel.

Aber worauf ICH wirklich gewartet habe ist mal eine Stellungnahme wie diese:


> Da würde ich die Parallele zu den Liebhabern von Horrorfilmen sehen: Da gibt es auch viele Zuschauer, die solche Filme aus cineastischen Gründen anschauen und auf Schnitte und Spezialeffekte achten. Diese Menschen verarbeiten das Gesehen kognitiv ganz anders. Sie tauchen nicht komplett in die Story ein. So wird das auch bei den Extremspielern sein.


Hey in Assassin's Creed hab ich die versteckte Klinge nicht verwendet, weil da richtig schön brutal in den Hals gerammt wird, sondern weil die Sprünge von Dächern und Häusern definitiv hollywoodreif waren.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wenn er keine Toten will dann soll er doch bitte erstmal den Tatort und alle anderen Krimis absetzen lassen!


Tja, wenn sowas auf den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen läuft ist das Unterhaltung wahrscheinlich noch irgendwie "pädagogisch wertvoll".
Bei allen Privaten und auch im Privatleben Zuhause ist sowas gleich "menschenverachtenden Schrott".



> _"Da würde ich die Parallele zu den Liebhabern von Horrorfilmen sehen: Da gibt es auch viele Zuschauer, die solche Filme aus cineastischen Gründen anschauen und auf Schnitte und Spezialeffekte achten. Diese Menschen verarbeiten das Gesehen kognitiv ganz anders. Sie tauchen nicht komplett in die Story ein."_


Das macht die Filme oder den Seher dann aber auch nicht besser oder harmloser wenn man nur auf die Schnitte achtet. Da hat doch wieder ein ECHTER Kenner seinen Senf abgelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettron (12. März 2009)

damit die medien nicht ganz so schlecht dastehen im beziehenung "Killerspiel" ein beispiel das man auch objekiv über solche spiele berichten kann:

_"«Killerspiele»: Kugeln, Granaten und virtuelles Blut

München (dpa) - Bei sogenannten Killerspielen blickt der Computerspieler durch die Augen einer schwer bewaffneten Figur. In der Regel will er so viele Gegner wie möglich töten, bevor es ihn selbst erwischt.

Die im Fachjargon «Ego-Shooter» genannten Spiele sind häufig in einer apokalyptischen Zukunft angesiedelt. Beliebt sind aber auch Kriegsspiele. In manchen Spielen fließen Ströme virtuellen Bluts, wenn Gegner von Kugeln durchsiebt oder Granaten zerrissen werden. Körperteile fliegen durch die Luft.

Die meisten Gewaltspiele sind netzwerkfähig. Die Spieler treffen sich im Internet oder auch tatsächlich in einem Raum bei sogenannten LAN-Partys (LAN steht für lokales Netzwerk). Ein bekanntes Online-Spiel ist «Counter-Strike», das auch der Amokläufer von Winnenden gespielt haben soll. Dabei treten zwei Teams gegeneinander an - die «Terroristen» und die «Counter-Terroristen» genannten Polizisten. Mittlerweile gibt es viele Fangemeinden, die sich regelmäßig in Turnieren messen. Weltweit ist das Spiel seit dem Jahr 2000 mehr als zehn Millionen Mal verkauft worden.

Spätestens seit dem Amoklauf im Erfurter Gutenberg-Gymnasium 2002 wird über Gewaltspiele am Computer heftig gestritten. Mehrfach kam heraus, dass Amokläufer solche Spiele besaßen. Ein Zusammenhang zwischen virtueller Gewalt und realen Bluttaten konnte bislang allerdings nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen werden. Experten betonen zudem, dass Killerspiele allein niemanden zum Attentäter machen können. Computerspieler halten viele Ego-Shooter für spannende Unterhaltung, bei der Teamgeist und Kommunikation gefragt sind.

Um Jugendlichen den Zugang zu gewaltverherrlichenden Filmen und Computerspielen zu erschweren, hat die Bundesregierung im vergangenen Jahr das Jugendschutzgesetz verschärft. Sie erweiterte die Kriterien, nach denen Gewaltvideos und -spiele als jugendgefährdend auf dem Index landen. Im Internet können sich Kinder und Jugendliche indizierte Spiele aber weiterhin ohne jede Altersprüfung herunterladen."
-Neue Osnabrückerzeitung"_
der link zum bericht


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

Skelettron schrieb:


> damit die medien nicht ganz so schlecht dastehen im beziehenung "Killerspiel" ein beispiel das man auch objekiv über solche spiele berichten kann:



Ok. Wollen wir mal schauen, was du so objektiv rausgefunden hast. Bin ich eig er einzige, dem es Spaß macht die fremden Posts zu zerflücken? Anyway:

_München (dpa) - Bei sogenannten Killerspielen blickt der Computerspieler durch die Augen einer schwer bewaffneten Figur. In der Regel will er so viele Gegner wie möglich töten, bevor es ihn selbst erwischt._

Und schon werden wir unsachlich! Der Fakt ist, das ausschließlich im Modus Deathmatch das Ziel ist Gegner zu töten. Spielmodi wie "Capture The Flag" etc. basieren gar auf einem friedlichen Ziel. Es geht darum eine Mission zu erfüllen. Um den Feind davon abzuhalten muss man ihn aufhalten. Erst in diesem Punkt geht es ums töten.

_Die im Fachjargon «Ego-Shooter» genannten Spiele sind häufig in einer apokalyptischen Zukunft angesiedelt. Beliebt sind aber auch Kriegsspiele. In manchen Spielen fließen Ströme virtuellen Bluts, wenn Gegner von Kugeln durchsiebt oder Granaten zerrissen werden. Körperteile fliegen durch die Luft._

Die Spiele, auf welche hier angedeutet wird sind in Deutschland stricktenst verboten. CSS etc. haben keine derart brutalen/realistischen Effekte.

_Die meisten Gewaltspiele sind netzwerkfähig. Die Spieler treffen sich im Internet oder auch tatsächlich in einem Raum bei sogenannten LAN-Partys (LAN steht für lokales Netzwerk). Ein bekanntes Online-Spiel ist «Counter-Strike», das auch der Amokläufer von Winnenden gespielt haben soll. Dabei treten zwei Teams gegeneinander an - die «Terroristen» und die «Counter-Terroristen» genannten Polizisten. Mittlerweile gibt es viele Fangemeinden, die sich regelmäßig in Turnieren messen. Weltweit ist das Spiel seit dem Jahr 2000 mehr als zehn Millionen Mal verkauft worden._

Also. LAN = Local Area Network. Aber danke für Wikipediaauszüge.
Fällt dir da nicht was auf? Es wird im Turnier gespielt. Es muss also etwas Herausforderndes dahinter stecken. Das man sich in Turnieren misst stellt obendrein heraus, das man dafür bestimmte Fähigkeiten benötigt (Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit, Koordinationsfähigkeit und so weiter). Es steht dabei also weniger das Morden im Vordergrund als der sportliche Kampfgeist. Ist das verwerflich? Kann man Fussball verbieten, weil dauernd getreten wird und es häufig zu Verletzten kommt?

_Spätestens seit dem Amoklauf im Erfurter Gutenberg-Gymnasium 2002 wird über Gewaltspiele am Computer heftig gestritten. Mehrfach kam heraus, dass Amokläufer solche Spiele besaßen. Ein Zusammenhang zwischen virtueller Gewalt und realen Bluttaten konnte bislang allerdings nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen werden. Experten betonen zudem, dass Killerspiele allein niemanden zum Attentäter machen können. Computerspieler halten viele Ego-Shooter für spannende Unterhaltung, bei der Teamgeist und Kommunikation gefragt sind._

Was geschehen ist, ist bedauernswert, aber wie zu Recht geschrieben, gibt es keinen 100%igen Zusammenhang. Ein spielefreier Computer ersetzt auch keine mangelnde psychische Stabilität.

_Um Jugendlichen den Zugang zu gewaltverherrlichenden Filmen und Computerspielen zu erschweren, hat die Bundesregierung im vergangenen Jahr das Jugendschutzgesetz verschärft. Sie erweiterte die Kriterien, nach denen Gewaltvideos und -spiele als jugendgefährdend auf dem Index landen. Im Internet können sich Kinder und Jugendliche indizierte Spiele aber weiterhin ohne jede Altersprüfung herunterladen._

Verzweifelte Versuche Ursachen zu bannen haben nichts gebracht. Vielleicht weil sie nicht die Ursache bekämpft haben?

War mir wie immer ein Vergnügen

MfG Thevike


----------



## Thrainan (12. März 2009)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Meine favorisierten Stellen aus dem Beitrag:
> 
> _*Ich glaube fest daran, *dass die Gedanken eine starke Macht über den Menschen haben. Man kann sich in Spiele und Videos hinein denken, ohne dass man vorher pathologisch merkwürdig ist. Spiele bieten Konfliktlösungen an. Bei Grand Theft Auto IV bringt man Leute um, während man seinen Auftrag ausführt. Da liegt jemand auf dem Boden, fleht um Gnade und man schießt auf ihn._



Und ab da hat sich das Thema auch schon erledigt. Wissenschaft hat nichts mit glauben zu tun, das soll man dann mal liebe den Katholen überlassen...


----------



## Skelettron (12. März 2009)

@thevike, armes bemitleidendes wesen... egal welchen text man liest wenn man ihn satz für satz zerplückt dann ist jeder atikel fürn popo. hast du schon mal was von der quint-essenz einer kompletten aussage gehört? leider nicht. armes deutschland mittwoch der schreckliche amoklauf heute dein verbaler brechreitz. 
PS wie würdest du denn für jemanden der LAN nicht versteht auf deutsch übersetzen? Local Area Network?? da kann jemand der LAN nicht kennt auch nichts mit anfangen besonderes da 80% der ältern menschen kaum englisch verstehen können. da ist lokales netzwerk (gute ins deutsche übersetzung) passender vor allem da es jeder von der arbeit kennt.
also thevike, wenn man von nichts eine ahnung hat... einfach mal die fresse halten!


----------



## Yadiz (12. März 2009)

schon als ich die Tage von dem Amoklauf gehört habe war für mich eins klar:
Die finden bei ihm 100 pro ein "Killerspiel"! *Ironie off*

Wie ich und viele andere hier vermutet haben sind jetzt wieder die bösen Killerspiele an der Tat schuld.



Also jetzt mal ehrlich:
Wenn man sich in so ne Person reinversetzt - der macht doch keinen Amoklauf weil er mal Cs gezockt hat (oder auch nicht). 
Es ist doch nur logisch, dass eine solche Tat viel tiefgründigere Hintergründe hat. Ich will jetzt nichts entschuldigen, aber es ist doch wesentlich
wahrscheinlicher, dass jemand Amok läuft, wenn erandauernd gemobt wurde, keinen Ansprechpartner hat, keine Freunde und auch sonst 
niemanden bei dem er sich ausheulen kann. Whatever.

Dass Computerspiele wieder als Sündenbock herhalten müssen war mir klar. Weil es ja einem Otto-Normal-Menschen, der sich nicht
mit dem Thema auskennt und sich auch sonst keine Gedanken macht gleich förmlich ins Auge springt, dass in CS Waffen vorkommen
und auch ein wenig Blut. Und Blut=Böse. - so denken die meisten Menschen leider - mehr Gedanken machen sie sich anscheinend nicht.

Dass man ein Spiel (auch und gerade CS) spielt um zu gewinnen und nicht um zu töten sehen die Leute nicht. Ich kenne zumindest niemanden, 
der CS aus Mordlust spielt. Es geht wie bei jedem Spiel um Geschick und halt ums Gewinnen.

Für genauso unwahrscheinlich halte ich es, dass jemand beim Spielen "durchdrehen" und einen Amoklauf im Affekt planen könnte. Wie
unzählige Studien beweisen, sind die meisten Amokläufer nicht geisteskrank. Die Ursachen die zu so einer Tat führen sind die, die ich oben erwähnt habe: kurz: soziale Probleme - keine angeblichen Killerspiele



Lg


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

Skelettron schrieb:


> @thevike, armes bemitleidendes wesen... egal welchen text man liest wenn man ihn satz für satz zerplückt dann ist jeder atikel fürn popo. hast du schon mal was von der quint-essenz einer kompletten aussage gehört? leider nicht. armes deutschland mittwoch der schreckliche amoklauf heute dein verbaler brechreitz.


Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst das es eine Quintessenz in deinem Text gibt. Ich möchte auch keine Verbrechen beschönigen.
Dennoch ist der Text an vielen Stellen fehlerhaft bis hin zu unsachlich. Eine Quintessenz, die auf Lügen/Fehlinformationen aufbaut kann also doch nicht mehr als eine weitere Fehlinformation sein, oder etwa doch? Ich habe mit meinem Post auf die "nicht ganz so objektiven" Textstellen verwiesen. Da du diesen Bericht als herausragend darstellst (den ich im übrigen seit einem halben Jahr kenne), dachte ich mir, wäre es doch nur passend die Sicht der Gegenseite einzubringen. Insiderinformationen und so. Wenn man Spiele nie gesehen hat und diese verteufelt (s. Absatz zum Thema zerfetzen etc.), finde ich das ein schlimmeres Verbrechen als lediglich Fehlinformationen zu liefern. Es neigt sich zu Volksverhetzung, da es scheinbar keine Stimme gibt, die laut genug ist um die Bevölkerung von der Wahrheit zu überzeugen.
Aber bleib ruhig bei deiner Meinung, das "Killer"-Spiele die Wurzel allen Übels sind und aufs Extremste die Menschenwürde mit Füßen treten. Ich bin ja auch stolz auf diese ügerzeugende Art, die Propagandasendungen wie "Hart aber Fair" an den Tag legen.


> also thevike, wenn man von nichts eine ahnung hat... einfach mal die fresse halten!


Aber ich weiß deine Reife zu schätzen in einem Forum sachlich und freundlich zu bleiben.

PS: @Skelettron, armes bemitleidendes bemitleidenswertes Wesen... Ich wünsche dir für deine Zukunft ein wenig mehr Grammatik und die Fähigkeit Ironie zu verstehen.


----------



## Yaglan (12. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Also ich habe überlegt ob ich zu diesem Thema was posten soll oder nicht.
> 
> Aber letztendlich hat mich der Beitrag von Selor Kiith doch dazu bewegt was zu schreiben.
> 
> ...





Also auch wenn sich das hart anhört aber Mitgefühl habe ich irgendwie nicht. Schlimme dinge Passieren nunmal.
Ich finde es nur eben lustig das man als erstes die Schuld bei den spielen sucht wie gestern abend bei den Diskusionen. als andere Gründe zu suchen. 
Es wird immer wieder der fall autauchen wo Menschen sich gegenseitig umbringen.


----------



## Ciclon (12. März 2009)

habe dazu mal ein kleines video mit meiner meinung gemacht und bitte einfach mal meinen kommentar nebendran zu lesen ich denke mein vergleich passt durchaus ----video entfernt und von youtube gelöscht da mir manche sachen die ich per nachricht erhalten habe eindeutig zubunt waren leute gibts...----

damit wäre meine meinung denke ich passend ausgedrückt

aber gut ich mach mich schonmal aufs geflame gefasst ^^


----------



## Camô (12. März 2009)

Ohne taktlos klingen zu wollen, aber das ist der 6. Amoklauf in 10 Jahren in Deutschland. Dachtet ihr, Sündenbock würde diesmal soziale Isolation, Mobbing oder leicht zugängliche Waffen sein?
Wozu sich als Journalist die Mühe machen, eine neue Schlagzeile zu verfassen, statt bequem und schnell im Archiv zu wühlen und seine vorgefertigten Hasstiraden gegenüber den Videospielen erneut zu veröffentlichen? Die kommen bei Politikern und erzkonservativen Stümpern sowieso am Besten an.

Von daher ist es wie all die Jahre zuvor sinnlos eine Diskussion UNTER Forenusern zu führen, denn wir sind eh der gleichen Meinung und wissen, dass das Extremfälle sind.


----------



## Evíga (12. März 2009)

Und weil's so schön ist, post ich's nochmal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBEPjfxeYuE
ab 2:08


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. März 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/user/400161/blog/view/1971487810


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> habe dazu mal ein kleines video mit meiner meinung gemacht und bitte einfach mal meinen kommentar nebendran zu lesen ich denke mein vergleich passt durchaus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPPJCO_WvUM...re=channel_page
> 
> damit wäre meine meinung denke ich passend ausgedrückt
> 
> aber gut ich mach mich schonmal aufs geflame gefasst ^^



Ja ich Flam dich weil du das Mic wie idiot hellst ^^ das nächste mal setz einfach das headset auf Sieht besser aus^^

Und geh wieder mal zum frisuer und weniger pizza würde dir gut tun^^

flam Off

sonst finde ich das Video gut!


----------



## Thrawns (12. März 2009)

Auch wenn so vieles falsch läuft in so vielen Bereichen. Selbst wenn alles richtig gemacht wird, wie auch immer das aussehen mag. Amokläufe, Selbstmorde und so weiter, wird es immer geben. Das kann man krank oder verrückt nennen, aber auch als Zeichen individueller Freiheit sehen. Moralische und ethische Normen können noch so weit verbreitet und aktzeptiert wird, es gibt darunter immer Ausfälle. Ich glaube nicht, dass man dagegen was machen kann.


----------



## Dreet (12. März 2009)

> Allein die Tatsache, dass die Eltern ein Arsenal an Waffen im Haus hatten, ist in meinen Augen erschreckend. Selbst wenn man nicht davon ausgehen muss, dass das eigene Kind auf dumme Gedanken kommt, allein aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte man in privaten Haushalten keine scharfe Waffen besitzen dürfen



Es gibt sogar ein Gesetz das man Munition und Waffe an verschiedenen Orten aufbewahren muss und auch so das dort niemand wirklich niemand ausser man selbst da rankommt.
Das sie Waffen im Haus haben ist dafür das sein Vater im Schützenverein ist nicht sooo ungewöhnlich obwohl 18 Waffen viele sind.

Dreet


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

Ach, ich weiß nich obs schon wer gepostet hat aber es gibt einen sehr schönen Aufräumbericht welche Fehler in Reportagen der öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehanstalten gemacht werden. Ab 3:00 kommt der Beitrag über WoW, in welchem WoW als brutaler WW2-Shooter dargestellt wird.

Edit: Verzeihung. Die WW2-Shooter-Videoausschnitte sind wohl ein anderes Video. Dennoch wird da regelrecht "geflamet".


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. März 2009)

das immer CS schuld sein soll stimmt überhaupt n icht das haben unsere Großen Politiker gemacht , spiele auch ab und zu CS und werde nicht zum amokläufer , wenn CS schuld wäre müsste man alle Kriegs.-Gangster,-Hororfilme im TV verbieten , die zeigen auch wie man Menschen am besten killen kann , mir ist es egal wenn mein post gelöscht wird. man muss erst mal die Täter verstehen und nicht gleich verurteilen . aber was mi9ch versundert wenn ein TAG zu vor nicht einer in der USA amok geläufen wäre , wäre bei uns glaube nicht so weit zu gekommen , mir tuhen die unschuldige leute leid und die angehörigem .auf der andere seite hat der Vater mehr schuld an der Tat seines Sohn .




> Ein jugendlicher Leser nahm den Chat allerdings nicht ernst. Erst als er von der Bluttat erfuhr, vertraute er sich seinem Vater an, der sich bei der Polizei meldete.



hätte er das ernst genommen hätte man das blutbad verhindern können 




> Außerdem wurden im Zimmer des 17-Jährigen neben Horrorfilmen auch handschriftliche Aufzeichnungen mit Titeln wie „Tod aus Spaß“ entdeckt.


----------



## localhorst (12. März 2009)

Ursachenforschung und Gründe....
Da könnte man genauso danach forschen was die Ursache von Homosexualität, Pädophilen, Musikalischen Menschen , Mathe Genies etc. ist.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. März 2009)

Hmm... ich persönlich kenne KEINEN Jugendlichen der NICHT Counterstrike auf seinem PC installiert hat.
Genauso wenig kenne ich KEINEN jugendlichen der kein Brot isst. Versuchen wir doch Brot zu verbieten?!

...Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich und meine Freunde spielen seit Jahren CS, und keiner von uns weiß wie man eine ECHTE waffe nachläd oder auch nur entsichert.
Und die absolut verfäschlten Informationen die man zum Thema Killerspiele im TV mitbekommt sind lächerlich.
Man schaue sich bitte dieses Video an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bduPX3yomC0


...und grade eben auf *RTL* gehört dass, (Zitat): "Counterstrike 1.6 in DE zwar keine Jugendfreigabe hat, aber es den jugendlichen im Internet vom Hersteller kostenlos und ohne Kontrolle angeboten wird."


Soll ich nun lachen oder weinen? Counterstrike 1.6 ist 1. nicht abt 18, sondern ab 16 und zensiert (kein Blut etc.) und 2. Kostet das Spiel sehr wohl etwas, ferner wird eine Kreditkarte zum kaufen benötigt!


----------



## Thrawns (12. März 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Hmm... ich persönlich kenne KEINEN Jugendlichen der NICHT Counterstrike auf seinem PC installiert hat.
> Genauso wenig kenne ich KEINEN jugendlichen der kein Brot isst. Versuchen wir doch Brot zu verbieten?!


Das wird ja von vielen hier gerne runtergebetet. Aber niemand wird ernsthaft bestreiten wollen, dass als Auslöser *deutlich* eher Counterstrike in Betracht kommt, als Brot. Ob das der Auslöser sein kann oder Einfluss nehmen kann, und wenn ja wie, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Also lasst doch einfach mal diese unsinnigen Vergleiche. Und irgendwie schreibt hier ja doch jeder immer das gleiche ... nach jedem Amoklauf wieder. *gähn*


----------



## Totemwächter (12. März 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Soll ich nun lachen oder weinen? Counterstrike 1.6 ist 1. nicht abt 18, sondern ab 16 und zensiert (kein Blut etc.) und 2. Kostet das Spiel sehr wohl etwas, ferner wird eine Kreditkarte zum kaufen benötigt!



Wieso wird eine Kreditkarte benötigt? hast du kein Bar Geld, Keine EC-Karte?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. März 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Wieso wird eine Kreditkarte benötigt? hast du kein Bar Geld, Keine EC-Karte?



Es ging um das Zahlen im Netz, lesen bildet.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. März 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Das wird ja von vielen hier gerne runtergebetet. Aber niemand wird ernsthaft bestreiten wollen, dass als Auslöser *deutlich* eher Counterstrike in Betracht kommt, als Brot. Ob das der Auslöser sein kann oder Einfluss nehmen kann, und wenn ja wie, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Also lasst doch einfach mal diese unsinnigen Vergleiche. Und irgendwie schreibt hier ja doch jeder immer das gleiche ... nach jedem Amoklauf wieder. *gähn*




ich denke auch du hast das "Ne, jetzt mal ernsthaft" überlesen.


----------



## dalai (12. März 2009)

Die einzige Möglichkeit einen Amokläufer zu stoppen ist mit einem tödlichen Schuss, was auch nur möglich ist nachdem er schon auf Leute geschossen hat, sagte ein Amoklauf-Experte nach dem Attentat. 

Die Politiker geben natürlich sofort den Killerspielen die Schuld, stimmt die 30 Soft-Air Guns und die Dutzend realen Waffen des Vaters sind ja kein Grund um einen Amoklauf zu verüben. Ausserdem zielte er gezielt auf Frauen, Frauenhass wird einem in Killerspielen nicht gelernt, aber vielleicht in der Erziehung? 


Mindestens jeder 12. Mensch auf der Erde hat eine Waffe, da drängt sich für einen Waffenhändler die Frage auf, wie man die anderen 11. bewaffnet. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen alle Politiker sind so, aber einige haben sicher die gewaltigen Summen im Hinterkopf, die Privatpersonen und Staaten für Waffen ausgeben. Die einzige Mögichkeit, um weniger Amokläufe zu haben, wäre wenn es weniger Waffen gäbe.  
Das ist natürlich unmöglich, jedoch lassen sich mit strengeren Waffengesetzen, z.B. in der Schweiz keine Armeewaffen zuhause, einer teuren Waffensteuer oder strengeren Waffenbestimmungen für Waffenhalter (z.B. Eignungstest bevor man eine Waffe bekommt, oder das man ohne Grund keine Waffe bekommt/ man zwingend die Waffe beruflich benötigt oder in einem Schützenverein ist) bereits einige Amokläufe und damit der Verlust von Menschen verhindern.


----------



## Syane (12. März 2009)

Ich hab bis jezt noch von keinem Politiker gehört das sie die PC-Spiele ins Kreuzfeuer nehmen .. ejer die Eltern, da der vater ja Sportschütze war/ist..

...ich denke auch das man die Gründe für einen Amoklauf nicht an Pc-Spielen festmachen kann ... habe darüber schon zwei Aufsätze geschrieben.


Was ich interessant finde ist ..das der Amokläufer gegen zwei bewaffnete Polizisten, die geschult im Umgang mit der Waffe waren im "direkten" Duell einfach viel besser war ... ein Polizist hat ihm zwar am Bein getroffen (ob absichtlich weis ich nicht) Aber wegen nem kratzer am Bein "hätte" der Amokläufer noch locker weiter machen können ...erschreckend ...


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Das wird ja von vielen hier gerne runtergebetet. Aber niemand wird ernsthaft bestreiten wollen, dass als Auslöser *deutlich* eher Counterstrike in Betracht kommt, als Brot. Ob das der Auslöser sein kann oder Einfluss nehmen kann, und wenn ja wie, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Also lasst doch einfach mal diese unsinnigen Vergleiche. Und irgendwie schreibt hier ja doch jeder immer das gleiche ... nach jedem Amoklauf wieder. *gähn*



Natürlich steht Counterstrike in der Liste der Verdächtigen höher wie Brot, dennoch stehen Depressionen und Waffen um einiges weiter oben!

Dieser Fall darf nicht so wie die anderen untergehen! Um ein für alle mal Ruhe in dieser Diskussion zu kriegen muß das Volk drauf pochen inwiefern so ein Verhalten erkennbar/verhinderbar ist!

Sei es durch Vorsorgeberatungen für Eltern, sowie Schulungen für Pädagogen! URSACHENFORSCHUNG lautet das Zauberwort! Und nicht Hexenjagdt!

Dann kommen die Politiker wirklich in Zugzwang wenn dann mal feststeht wo es hängt in Deutschland.

Ich sags wie es ist:
Jugendlichen werden keine Werte mehr vorgezeigt die sich nicht mehr in anlegbares Kapital umrechnen lassen,
geredet wird ohne eine Aussage zu machen, man möchte sich ja nicht auf etwas Festlegen, dass man später auch einhalten muß!

Da fängt es schon an, das wird heutzutage völlig vernachlässigt, die meisten Menschen sind doch nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt!


----------



## Thront (12. März 2009)

naja... wenn mein volljähriger sohn keine freunde hat und in seinem kinderzimmer mit soft-air pistolen spielt...


also dann mach ich mir ja schon man kopp´


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> hätte er das ernst genommen hätte man das blutbad verhindern können




Als ich heute Counterstrike gespielt hab haben ungefähr 5 Leute aus Spaß gesagt ey lass nen Amoklauf machen. Soll ich das ernst nehmen? Vieleicht ja aber zu 99% ist das sowieso nur blödelei. Ich kann schon verstehen warum er das nicht ernstgenommen hat. Es gibt auch leute die bei schlechter Laune auch einfach mal sagen "Ich lauf gleich Amok" oder "Ich bring ihn um". Demnach finde ich kann man dem Jungen nichts vorhalten.


----------



## Night falls (12. März 2009)

> Es gibt auch leute die bei schlechter Laune auch einfach mal sagen "Ich lauf gleich Amok" oder "Ich bring ihn um". Demnach finde ich kann man dem Jungen nichts vorhalten.



Jep, hab auch schon gehört, dass Leute in Rage sowas sagen... Wir sollten dem Amokläufer ein Denkmal bauen! - Sinn?


----------



## Totemwächter (12. März 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Es ging um das Zahlen im Netz, lesen bildet.


Egal, Ich kann auch ohne Kreditkarte was kaufen, da reicht zb Online Banking, oder einfach ein normales Konto das ich zb mit ELV belasten kann. Informieren Bildet.


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich unmöglich, jedoch lassen sich mit strengeren Waffengesetzen, z.B. in der Schweiz keine Armeewaffen zuhause, einer teuren Waffensteuer oder strengeren Waffenbestimmungen für Waffenhalter (z.B. Eignungstest bevor man eine Waffe bekommt, oder das man ohne Grund keine Waffe bekommt/ man zwingend die Waffe beruflich benötigt oder in einem Schützenverein ist) bereits einige Amokläufe und damit der Verlust von Menschen verhindern.


Die Eltern hatten einen zulässigen Waffenbesitzschein etc.
Das der Sohn die Waffe trotzdem nimmt war ohnehin schon gesetzwidrig.
Wenn jemand eine Waffe haben will, bekommt er sie, das ist denke ich das geringste Problem.
Und wenn er keine Pistol hat nimmt er halt ein Messer. Erwischt er 5 Leute weniger mit, aber was bedeutet das in dem Ausmaß schon?

Was mich viel eher interessiert ist, warum die lieben Sportschützeneltern SCHARFE MUNITION zu Hause ungesichert rumliegen hatten.
1. Wozu brauchen Sportschützen scharfe Munition, mit der man zur Not jemanden umbringen kann?
2. Warum zur Hölle lässt man sowas dann ungesichert rumliegen? Warum drückt der Vater ihm nicht gleich ne MP in die Hand, die er schnell aufm Schwarzmarkt besorgt hat?

Zu bemerken sei immerhin, das der Läufer KEINE Waffenzulassung hatte, nicht im Verein war und auch sonst keinen gesetzlich legitimen Kontakt zur Waffe haben durfte.


----------



## Kangrim (12. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Jep, hab auch schon gehört, dass Leute in Rage sowas sagen... Wir sollten dem Amokläufer ein Denkmal bauen! - Sinn?



Haste den post gelesen auf den sich mein Post bezieht? Wenn ja: Sinn?
Es geht nicht um den Amokläufer sondern um einen anderen x.x


----------



## Ciclon (12. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde ist ..das der Amokläufer gegen zwei bewaffnete Polizisten, die geschult im Umgang mit der Waffe waren im "direkten" Duell einfach viel besser war ... ein Polizist hat ihm zwar am Bein getroffen (ob absichtlich weis ich nicht) Aber wegen nem kratzer am Bein "hätte" der Amokläufer noch locker weiter machen können ...erschreckend ...



soweit ich weißwird den polizisten eingebläut mit der Waffe auf die Beine zu schießen um den Flüchtenden oder angreifenden außer gefecht zu setzen (mal in irgendner sendung gesehen) find ich auch eigentlich gut so aber in dieser situation... naja ist gut das er sich am Ende selbst erschossen hat sonst wäre auf den Schützen ein nervendes überprüfungsverfahren zu gekommen wo bewiesen werden soll das es keine andere möglichkeiten gab ect.

so bleibt wenigstens das Problem unpräsent für die Person


BTW: Vorhin im Sat 1 magazin hat wieder ein Experte gesagt das Counterstrike ja so schädlich ist und es wurden Bilder der US version gezeigt....

Außerdem wurde im selben bericht noch diverse aussagen aus dem internet rausgekramt (comments zu youtuibevids oder foreneinträge) die komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sätze ergaben wie "bald lauf ich auch amok" oder "Ich fand das cool" ich frag mich ob es da nicht irgendwelche Grenzen gibt dürfen die Medien durch Manipulation solche beiträge erschaffen und das ganze dann unter dem Titel "Das Internet die Plattform für Attentäter" (sinngemäß) darstellen?
Erinnert mich an eine sendung im ZDF wo das Unreal Tournament kid als 13 Jähriger Leonhard gezeigt wurde der heimlich von seinem Vater gefilmt wurde....


----------



## Vampiry (12. März 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> 1. Wozu brauchen Sportschützen scharfe Munition, mit der man zur Not jemanden umbringen kann?



Mit was soll man denn als Sportschütze ansonsten schießen?

In irgendeinem Betrag, ein paar Seiten vorher, stand das er als Gastmitglied im Schützenverein war.


----------



## dalai (12. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jezt noch von keinem Politiker gehört das sie die PC-Spiele ins Kreuzfeuer nehmen .. ejer die Eltern, da der vater ja Sportschütze war/ist..



http://www.20min.ch/news/dossier/winnenden/story/27246281, in der schweiz schon...

"Einen Tag nach dem Amoklauf in Winnenden hat ein 15-Jähriger in Regensburg durch Morddrohungen einen grossen Polizeieinsatz ausgelöst. Der Junge wurde nach dreistündiger Fahndung festgenommen, er war unbewaffnet"
Amokläufe werden grösstenteils Nachgeahmt, würde mich nicht wundern wenn Tim K. sich vor seiner Tat z.b. über Erfurt informierte, oder sogar kurz vor seiner Tat vom Amoklauf in Alabama hörte, was bedeuten müsse, dass er spontan den Amoklauf machte, wahrscheinlich jedoch nicht.

Wieso gab der Rektor eigentlich die Meldung: "Frau Koma kommt" durch, und sagte nicht einfach "Amoklauf, verschliesst die Türen!"? Was hätte es geändert, hatte der rektor etwa Angst, dass dann der Amokläufer gezielt zu ihm gehen würde?

"Click, Clack, Bam!, officer down." Normale Streifenpolizisten können es nicht mit einem Waffennar aufnehmen, schliesslich geht es in ihrer Ausbildung nicht nur ums Schiessen. Jedoch haben sie schnell genug reagiert und so den Amokläufer aus der Schule gejagt, aber ohne einen Sicherheitsperimeter um den tatort zu errichten. Wäre der Amokläufer drinnen geblieben hätte es deutlich mehr Tote gegeben. Natürlich ist so ein Amoklauf schmerzlich, man kann den Polizisten aber auch nicht vorwerfen, falsch gehandelt zu haben.


----------



## Archorus (12. März 2009)

Wirklich paradox ist an der ganzen Diskussion, dass alle Welt von einem Verbot von Wie-auch-immer-man-sie-nennen-will-Spielen spricht, aber sich anscheinend niemand fragt, wozu überhaupt jemand in diesem Land eine private Schußwaffe benötigt. Wieso nicht einfach die Schußwaffen verbieten, dann haben wir kein Problem mehr (ja ja, man kann sich auch illegal welche besorgen), denn bei einem Amok-Lauf mit Fäusten wäre die Todesrate wohl eher gering.  Bevor die Jäger(-Sympathisanten) aufschreien: Ich betreibe seit Jahren ein kleines Damwild-Gehege, wo man zwangsläufig eine Schußwaffe benötigt, da Wild sich schlecht mit einem Lasso fangen lässt. Und das ist auch jedem klar und jeder weiß, dass Waffenbesitz etwas mehr oder minder normales ist und jeder kennt jemanden, der in einem Schützenverein ist... ist also ganz normal. Aber diese bösen Computer-Spiele... Eine solche Diskussion wie derzeit wird es in 20 Jahren gar nicht mehr geben, weil dann die Entscheider über Gesetze und gesellschaftliche Diskussionen Ihr alle seit (ich rede mal von den Jüngeren unter uns) und dann "alle" aus eigener Erfahrung wissen, dass ein böses böses Killerspiel genauso wenig einen Amok-Läufer macht, wie der Besitz eines Waffenscheins (denn das hat wohl noch keiner in Frage gestellt). Die ach so erwachsenen Aktionisten sind in ihrer Engstirnigkeit wirklich kaum noch zu übertreffen. Und, mal ganz ehrlich, wenn alle die, die sich wegen Counter Strike aufregen, mal ein "echtes" Killer-Spiel (Namen lassen wir mal außen vor) spielen würden, wären sie wohl wirklich geschockt, müssten sich dann aber fragen, warum nicht jeden Tag fünf Amok-Läufer durch die Gegend ziehen. Die ganze Diskussion ist so, als würde man an einer Stelle, wo jemand einen Suizid begangen hat, indem er sich vor ein Auto geworfen hat, eine Ampel aufstellen. Einfach hirnrissig. Und dabei absolut nicht hilfreich, denn das eigentlich Problem (welches das auch immer ist) tritt in den Hintergrund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> Was mich viel eher interessiert ist, warum die lieben Sportschützeneltern SCHARFE MUNITION zu Hause ungesichert rumliegen hatten.
> 1. Wozu brauchen Sportschützen scharfe Munition, mit der man zur Not jemanden umbringen kann?
> 2. Warum zur Hölle lässt man sowas dann ungesichert rumliegen? Warum drückt der Vater ihm nicht gleich ne MP in die Hand, die er schnell aufm Schwarzmarkt besorgt hat?


Vor allem: Warum lassen Eltern EINE der vielen Waffe offen zugänglich im Haus rumliegen obwohl sie wissen, daß ihr Sohn wegen Depressionen schon in psychologischer Behandlung war? Das dürfte denen wohl kaum entgangen sein. Aber was solls, geht man lieber zum normalen Alltag über ohne tatsächliche Ursachenforschung zu betreiben... könnte ja sein, daß einem nicht gefällt was dabei herauskommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. März 2009)

Unser Herr Innenminister Schäuble hat gerade die Vorschläge für verschärfte Waffengesetze und Metalldetektoren an Schulen als Ablenkungsmanöver dargestellt und direkt die Medien als den Hauptauslöser verurteilt. Ich hoffe das ich net der 10te bin der das jetzt schreibt, habs nur eben bei der Tagesschau gesehen.

Naja, finds lächerlich.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Gegen Mehr sicherheit an Schulen wie z.B Metalldektoren hätt ich nichts einzuwenden. Ich brauch nicht son Massaker an meiner Schule bzw allgemein an Schulen. Aber ob es was bringt ist ne andere Sache...
Auf der anderen Seite ist aber die Sache, Schulen haben allgemein nicht viel Geld und sollen nun Geld für solche Dektoren ausgeben hmm.
Zweischneidiges Schwert


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Unser Herr Innenminister Schäuble hat gerade die Vorschläge für verschärfte Waffengesetze und Metalldetektoren an Schulen als Ablenkungsmanöver dargestellt und direkt die Medien als den Hauptauslöser verurteilt. Ich hoffe das ich net der 10te bin der das jetzt schreibt, habs nur eben bei der Tagesschau gesehen.
> 
> Naja, finds lächerlich.


Waren Metalldetektoren nicht schon seit Erfurt im Gespräch... oder war das mit dieser Prügel-Schule?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Egal... und was ist seitdem passiert? Nix, sowas ist immer nur ein paar Wochen aktuell und kostet ja auch noch Geld.

Selbstverständlich sind die bösen Medien schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ganzen Privatfernsehen wo grundsätzlich nur Schund läuft kann man eh abschaffen. Videotheken und Kinos sollte man schließen. Das Internet MUSS überwacht und nur ausgewählte Inhalte dürfen zugänglich gemacht werden. Der Besitz von Computerspielen jenseits einer FSK/USK6 werden unter Strafe gestellt. Auf ARD und ZDF laufen rund um die Uhr die schönsten Heimatfilme, Familienserien, Volksmusiksendungen und sonstiger Heile-Welt-Scheiß. Und ums perfekt zu machen bekommt jeder Arbeitnehmer einen Staatsangestelten neben sich gesetzt der für ihn das Denken und Entscheiden übernimmt.
Aaaaach die Welt könnte sooo schööööön sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer Spuren von Ironie findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## Rhokan (12. März 2009)

Metalldetektoren bringen da doch auch nix, wenn jemand vor hat in einer schule alles und jeden zu erschiessen wirds ihn kaum kümmern obs beim reingehen piept oder nicht


----------



## Deathstyle (12. März 2009)

Die Metalldetektoren mal vollkommen aussen vor, davon halte ich auch nichts - aber speziell die Waffengesetze wären eine Sache die in meinen Augen durchaus sinnvoll wäre. 

@Sascha_BO:
Njo, wenn ich ehrlich bin sind die schrecklichsten Dinge die ich in der Flimmerkiste sehe immernoch unsere Nachrichte. (;


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/news/dossier/winnenden/story/27246281, in der schweiz schon...


Jaja die SVP lol da lach ich nur darüber weg mit dem Killer spielen bla bla bla über das redet die nur weil es gerade thema in deutschland ist ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. März 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Njo, wenn ich ehrlich bin sind die schrecklichsten Dinge die ich in der Flimmerkiste sehe immernoch unsere Nachrichte. (;


Tja die Welt ist nunmal kein Heimatfilm sondern ein Irrenhaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würden die Nachrichten nur gutes berichten hätten sie kaum mehr als die Sportergebnisse und das Wetter.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. März 2009)

aber n-tv hat von 13.00 bis glaube 23.00 nur ein THEMA gehabt der AMOKLAUF , hallo gehts noch , und ViVA und MTV haben auch ihr Programm geändert , da wurden fast alle MUSIK VIDEOS wiederholt , was er gibt das den für ein sinn


----------



## Syane (12. März 2009)

@Metall detektoren ... darauf habe ich garkeine Lust ... an meinem Rucksack sind Metall reisverschüsse ..mein Kugelschreiber ist aus metall wtf? Mega Warteschlangen da alle Rucksäcke von Schülern nach waffen gescoutet werden? So wie in manchen Schule in Amerika ... NENENE ! Niemals.... wann soll ich da denn dann morgens aufstehen?


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

sehes doch Positiv du hast immer ne gut ausrede falls du mal zu spät kommst 

"max wie so bist du wieder zu spät?" (max) "ja die bullen hab den Rucksack und so noch durch suchen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## localhorst (12. März 2009)

Ja super Idee mit den Metalldedektoren....
Weil ja keiner der nen Amoklauf vorhat dann erst gar nicht in die Schule reingeht sondern wartet bis Schule aus alle rauskommen und dann um sich ballert.
Dann lautet die Schlagzeile eben nicht Amoklauf IN der Schule, sondern Amoklauf VOR der Schule.
Nebenbei wie schon erwähnt soll der Staat nicht so scheinheilig tun, weil als männlicher 19 Jähriger kriegt man auf Staatskosten den genauen Umgan mit der waffe beigebracht, nennt sich Wehrpflicht.
Es ist  einfach nicht zu verhindern das einer ab und an mal austickt, genausowenig wie sich homosexualität oder sonstige individuelle Eigenschaften aberziehen lassen.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. März 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Aber du kannst deine Energie auch auf etwas positives verwenden.


nein und genau das ist das Problem das kannst du eben nicht weil du genau in diesem MOment ein Nichts ein Niemand bist du fühlst dich wertloser als Dreck als Abschaum und in dir brodelt ein Gemisch aus Selbsthass und Hass auf deine Peiniger.
Du willst schreien kannst aber nicht du willst einfach aus dir rausgehn aber diese Menschen verwehren dir das einfach und schieben dir Riegel für Riegel vor bis du total in die Enge getrieben wirst und dann... dann fehtl nur noch ein klitzekleines Fünkchen das alles zum explodieren bringt.
Dann rastet man aus.
So war es in Freising
in Erfurt
in Emstetten
und jetzt 
und so wird es immer sein und so tragisch es ist man kann NIE 100% sicherheit bieten.
Man kann Hilfe anbieten aber diese menschen sind dann schon oft so verängstigt das sie sich nicht mal mehr trauen diese Hilfe anzunehmen weil sie Angst haben dann wieder ausgelacht zu werden. Teufelskreis!



todesstern schrieb:


> wer die auslöser anscheinend immernoch net verstehn schaut euch mal bitte den Film BenX an vieleicht werdet ihr dann verstehn


den Film werd ich mri auf jeden Fall mal ansehn sieht sehr interessant aus




todesstern schrieb:


> ES MUSS IMMER ERST ETWAS PASSIEREN BIS DIE LEUTE DIE AUGEN AUFMACHEN UND HANDELN


hmm ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich dazu sagen soll


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

localhorst du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre...
Also deiner Meinung nach, nichts tun passiert eh immer wieder... TOLLE Einstellung, echt super! Und Amokläufer mit Homosexuellen oder was weiß ich zu vergleichen ist einfach nur idiotisch... 

Amoklaufen ist keine Angewohnheit/Vorliebe!


----------



## localhorst (12. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> localhorst du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre...
> Also deiner Meinung nach, nichts tun passiert eh immer wieder... TOLLE Einstellung, echt super!



dann mach doch mal nen Vorschlag wie (außer per totaler Überwachung) so etwas, oder pädophilie (wo´s der nette unaufällige Nachbar war) oder sonst gearteter fanatismus/ psychisch gestörte wirklich verhindert werden kann.
und offensichtlich hast du das wortspiel des nicks  in anlehnung an den localhost nicht verstanden aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache


----------



## Night falls (12. März 2009)

> offensichtlich hast du das wortspiel des nicks in anlehnung an den localhost nicht verstanden



Da brauch es aber auch wirklich schon ein Genie um solch tiefgründige linguistische Gebilde zu verstehen. Du Horst.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. März 2009)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> HALLELUJA!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oha der liebe Professor kommt aus Regensburg ich glaube ich werd demnächst mal bei der Uni durchklingeln und fragen ob er je eines dieser Spiele gespielt hat.


----------



## localhorst (12. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Da brauch es aber auch wirklich schon ein Genie um solch tiefgründige linguistische Gebilde zu verstehen. Du Horst.



Wir Danken Dir für diesen wertvollen Beitrag...

Aber im Ernst...

Metalldedektoren --> gut nicht mehr in der schule, vor der Schule
alle waffen werden verboten --> zum einen nicht umsetzbar wegen verschiedener Lobby, zum anderen wo ich jemanden umbringen will findet sich auch was als waffe
Die Gesellschaft als solches ist schuld --> auch Menschen aus besten verhältnissen denen es an nichts fehlt drehen durch
eventuelle ankündigungen eines amoklaufs müssen ernst genomen werden --> soviel personal kann keine behörde einstellun um jedem lapidar angekündigten Amoklauf nachzugehen
computerspiele sind schuld --> ja, und horrorfilme, und böse antichristliche Rockmusik, und Löwenzahn auch
hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Stancer (12. März 2009)

Mal so nebenbei : Ich find es übrigens erschrecken wie intensiv die Medien darüber berichten. Die Gewalttat wird geradezu verherrlicht. Das schlimme daran ist : Der Täter ist nun so etwas wie eine kleine Berühmtheit, vorher war er nichts, nun kennt ihn die ganze Welt und man wird noch lange über ihn reden. 

Medien haben sich verpflichtet Selbstmörder nicht darzustellen und deren Tat nicht groß aufzubauschen um andere gefährdete Personen nicht durch den "Heldenstatus" ebenfalls zum Selbstmord zu ermutigen.

Bei Amokläufern passiert genau das Gegenteil. Es wird extrem viel drüber diskutiert und ich habe heute mal Bilder aus der Bild gesehen, wo sich mir der Magen umdreht. Da wurde der Kopf des Täters auf nen Körper draufgesetzt, der wie in Matrix Pose böse in die "Kamera" blickt, die Waffe einem entgegenstreckt und "absolut cool" ausschaut. Ein anderes Bild zeigte wie es wohl ausgesehen haben muss als der Täter mit seiner Tat loslegte. Er steht cool in der Tür, in Matrix Pose und ein Mädchen, welches mit dem Rücken zum Blickwinkel steht kippt nach hinten über.

Gehts noch ? Am besten schreibt man noch drüber "COOOOOOOOOL" oder "HELD"......

Die ticken doch nicht mehr sauber....

Und dann wundern sich die Leute, das heute und gestern viele Schulen "Drohungen" bekommen haben. Wenn eine Zeitung eine solch grausame Tat dermaßen verherrlichend abdruckt, muss man sich dann noch wundern, wenn 1 Woche später das gleiche passiert ?

Das ganze Nachzulesen hier : http://www.bildblog.de/6413/wie-bild-den-a...in-szene-setzt/


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Was erwartest du denn? Das ist wohl auch ein willkommenes Fressen um von der bösen bösen Rezession abzulenken über die keiner mehr was schreiben mag...
Aber das ist eben "Bild" in voller größer und Arroganz...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gegen Mehr sicherheit an Schulen wie z.B Metalldektoren hätt ich nichts einzuwenden. Ich brauch nicht son Massaker an meiner Schule bzw allgemein an Schulen. Aber ob es was bringt ist ne andere Sache...
> Auf der anderen Seite ist aber die Sache, Schulen haben allgemein nicht viel Geld und sollen nun Geld für solche Dektoren ausgeben hmm.
> Zweischneidiges Schwert




Wie viel Überwachung denn noch?!
..."Metalldetektoren an der Schule und Kameras in den Klassenzimmern"...das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. zu welchem Überwachungswahnsinn soll das denn führen??!?!!
Und glaubst du wirklich ein paar Kameras halten einen gestörten jugendlichen davon ab Amok zu laufen? Das spornt viele nur noch an, weil sie dann wissen des ihre Bilder um die ganze Welt gehen werden.

Zudem kommt hinzu, dass das deutsche Schulsystem nichtmal genug genug Geld hat um vernünftige technische Ausstatung an deutschen Schulen zu gewährleisten. DE hinkt im Vergleich mit anderen Ländern der EU seit Jahren hinter her, was die technische Ausstatung der Schulen betrifft, solche "überwachungs anlagen" sind da nicht bezahlbar!


----------



## Konov (12. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei : Ich find es übrigens erschrecken wie intensiv die Medien darüber berichten. Die Gewalttat wird geradezu verherrlicht. Das schlimme daran ist : Der Täter ist nun so etwas wie eine kleine Berühmtheit, vorher war er nichts, nun kennt ihn die ganze Welt und man wird noch lange über ihn reden.
> 
> Medien haben sich verpflichtet Selbstmörder nicht darzustellen und deren Tat nicht groß aufzubauschen um andere gefährdete Personen nicht durch den "Heldenstatus" ebenfalls zum Selbstmord zu ermutigen.
> 
> ...




Vollste Zustimmung...

Hier ein Scan von der heutigen Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht, wer sich solche Bildkonstruktionen ausdenkt, aber das ist einfach nur abartig und vorallem sehr billig gemacht obendrein.


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Was er wartes du denn ? das hab sie schell gemacht den kopf vom Tim drauf gemacht wolla fertig


----------



## Konov (12. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Was er wartes du denn ? das hab sie schell gemacht den kopf vom Tim drauf gemacht wolla fertig



Genau das is das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (13. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Genau das is das Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach was solls die leute die kp haben über games wie css glaub e alles was im fernsehen kommt ^^


----------



## katzaa (13. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wer sich solche Bildkonstruktionen ausdenkt, aber das ist einfach nur abartig und vorallem sehr billig gemacht obendrein.


Du hast recht, ich habe dieses "Ding" bei Bild.de gesehen (nicht, dass ich da oefter surfte, aber das Thema war einfach zu heikel, ich konnte nicht widerstehen), und finde es ziemlich geschmacklos, wie man den Kopf von Tim K. dort reingeschnitten hat und vor allem, wie man die Brueste des erschossenen Maedchens modelliert hat -.- Das ist einfach abartigst.

BILD hetzt sowieso gegen den Jungen, er waere ein Frauenfeind gewesen (ich glaube, es war Zufall, dass er auf Maedchen geschossen hat und die dann starben) und Auslaenderfeind (der einzige Junge, den er erwischte, ist wie BILD betont Albaner), außerdem melden sich tausende angebliche Freunde von Tim K. zu Wort, die sich von ihm abgewendet haben, weil er sie mit seiner Waffenaffinitaet abschreckte, und Klassenkameraden werden befragt, die sagen, keiner wolle mit ihm etwas zu tun haben wollen, weil er mit seinem Geld angeben wuerde und nur Killerspiele (mal wieder) zocken wuerde. Als Riesenbaby haetten sie ihn bezeichnet. Kein Wunder, dass der Junge einen Hass auf die Schueler dieser Schule entwickelt hat, natuerlich rechtfertigt das keinen Amoklauf, aber _manche Leute brauchen sich nicht zu wundern ueber die Monster, die sie selbst erschaffen haben. _ Das ist einfach meine Meinung. 

Außerdem ergoetzen sich die Medien total an dem Fall, ein Fake-Forenbeitrag von krautchan.net und ein Bild von einem unbekannten Jungen wurde 2 Tage durch die Medien gepruegelt, bis rauskam, dass es sich wohl doch um einen Ermittlungsfehler handelte. 

Ich finde den ganzen Spießrutenlauf unverantwortlich. Der Amoklaeufer wird zum Helden, bei mir wirkt es auch schon. Mir ist er zumindest sympathischer als seine Mitschueler, die jetzt alle ihre 15 Sekunden Ruhm abhaben wollen.


----------



## Biggus (13. März 2009)

localhorst schrieb:


> Ja super Idee mit den Metalldedektoren....
> Weil ja keiner der nen Amoklauf vorhat dann erst gar nicht in die Schule reingeht sondern wartet bis Schule aus alle rauskommen und dann um sich ballert.
> Dann lautet die Schlagzeile eben nicht Amoklauf IN der Schule, sondern Amoklauf VOR der Schule.



oder er erschießt einfach die kontrollierenden polizisten ?
sowas würde niemanden abschrecken...


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. März 2009)

Ich finds auch ein wenig übertrieben was die Medien da heute liefern. Egal ob im Radio, auf Nachrichtensendern, in Klatschsendungen oder News-Seiten im Netz... rund um die Uhr wird man zugeballert mit neuen Fakten, Annahmen, Gerüchten und Vermutungen und aus allem wird gleich ´ne große Schlagzeile gemacht. Selbstverständlich will das "Volk" informiert werden, aber man muß auch nicht gleich jeden Mist erstmal veröffentlichen und später den Wahrheitsgehalt prüfen. Ein paar Tage Nachrichtensperre gefolgt von einem aussagekräftigen (und richtigen) Bericht wäre vielleicht klüger.



Und das die BILD die Gunst der Stunde nutzt und gleich wer weiß was dazu dichtet (BILD spricht ja bekanntlich immer zuerst mit den Toten), grandios recherchierte Berichte und ihre typischen "tolle Bilder" liefert ist ja auch nichts neues und passt wieder mal wunderbar zu diesem Hetzblatt.

Grandios diese Recherche auf >BILD.de< zu seiner "Frauenfeindlichkeit":
*War Tim K. ein Frauenhasser? *_
Ein Nachbar zu BILD: „Manchmal traf ich Tim im Park. Er hat sich bei mir immer wieder über eine Lehrerin beklagt. Sie mobbe ihn andauernd und drohe ihm, wenn er so weitermache, lande er bei der Müllabfuhr. Er hat sie regelrecht gehasst, wie Frauen allgemein.“_
Na wenn der Nachbar, der ihn manchmal traf, das sagt MUSS es wohl stimmen, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Toll auch im Interview >hier< mit Hirnforscher Prof. Manfred Spitzer (51, Uniklinik Ulm): 
_*Welche Spiele soll ich meinem Kind verbieten?*
„Alle Spiele, in denen Gewalt ausgeübt wird und Menschen gequält oder getötet werden.“ 
*Wie erkenne ich, ob Spiele freigegeben sind?*
„Bei allen Spielen sind sowohl auf der Verpackung als auch auf dem Datenträger die Siegel der Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK)“, erklärt Olaf Wolters (37), Geschäftsführer der USK und des Bundesverbands Interaktive Unterhaltungssoftware. *Von Spielen, auf denen diese Siegel nicht sind: Finger weg!*_
Ist der BILD da etwa entgangen, daß aber auf dem Cover des so gern angeprangerten _Counter Strike_ (welches sie auch in ihrem Artikel abbilden) gut sichtbar das Siegel der USK (ab 16) klebt???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dazu noch der Brüller auf ihrer >Startseite<: Oben gibts erstmal Links zu ihren Berichten über diese fiesen, gewaltverherlichenden Killerspiele. 
Etwa in der Mitte der Startseite unter *TopSpiele im Test* findet sich dann *"RESIDENT EVIL 5 - Zombiejagd auf dem schwarzen Kontinent" * (auch mit USK-18-Siegel) mit einem durchaus positiven Fazit:
_"Resident Evil 5 führt Sie weiter in die ausgefeilte Geschichte um die Umbrella-Corporation und das bedrohliche Virus. Die action-geladene Fortsetzung der Spiele-Serie besticht durch eine detaillierte Grafik und den coolen Koop-Modus. Die tolle Story tröstet über das Fehlen von wahren Schockmomenten hinweg!"_ 
...selbstverständlich inklusive einem Link _"Hier können Sie RE-5 direkt bestellen!"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tja... _"BILD dir deine Meinung - Oder... warte... laß es lieber, WIR machen das für Dich! WIR wissen schließlich bescheid!"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. März 2009)

katzaa schrieb:


> Ich finde den ganzen Spießrutenlauf unverantwortlich. Der Amoklaeufer wird zum Helden, bei mir wirkt es auch schon. Mir ist er zumindest sympathischer als seine Mitschueler, die jetzt alle ihre 15 Sekunden Ruhm abhaben wollen.



Meiner Meinung nach ist gerade die Antihelden-Ikonisierung solcher Schulschießer in den Massenmedien mehr verantwortlich für diese Art der Massaker als jedes wie auch immer geartete Computerspiel. Jeder lebensmüde Jugendliche mit einem Haß auf die "Gesellschaft" bekommt quasi die Anleitung, wie er sich einen "Namen" machen kann, den wenige Stunden nach der Tat jeder Mensch in diesem Lande kennt, um ihrer bedeutungslos erscheinenden Existenz so etwas wie einen Sinn zu verleihen. So ist die "Killerspiel"-Debatte denn auch willkommene Ablenkung von der eigenen Verantwortung - wer richtet sein Augenmerk denn auf die etablierten Medien, wenn der Sündenbock bereits gefunden ist? Siehe auch meinen Blog.


----------



## Thront (13. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei : Ich find es übrigens erschrecken wie intensiv die Medien darüber berichten. Die Gewalttat wird geradezu verherrlicht. Das schlimme daran ist : Der Täter ist nun so etwas wie eine kleine Berühmtheit, vorher war er nichts, nun kennt ihn die ganze Welt und man wird noch lange über ihn reden.
> 
> Medien haben sich verpflichtet Selbstmörder nicht darzustellen und deren Tat nicht groß aufzubauschen um andere gefährdete Personen nicht durch den "Heldenstatus" ebenfalls zum Selbstmord zu ermutigen.




seit Gladbeck 1988, dem 9.11 oder dem tsunami verwundert mich NICHTS mehr.




Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Tja... _"BILD dir deine Meinung - Oder... warte... laß es lieber, WIR machen das für Dich! WIR wissen schließlich bescheid!"_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





das meint in der neusten werbung auch der nette herr kerner. 
ich persönlich finds wiederlich. finger weg von sonem schund.




aber hier für alle interessierten und "anti-meinungs-bilder"

*Bild.Blog*


noch interessant:

Extra3 : alles gute!


----------



## -PuRity- (13. März 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und das die BILD die Gunst der Stunde nutzt und gleich wer weiß was dazu dichtet (BILD spricht ja bekanntlich immer zuerst mit den Toten), grandios recherchierte Berichte und ihre typischen "tolle Bilder" liefert ist ja auch nichts neues und passt wieder mal wunderbar zu diesem Hetzblatt.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung der Bild-Zeitung wird wieder einmal vollkommen bestätigt. Allein schon die Schreibweise.... freies Beispiel:

Bild Zeitung: "Der irre Mörder feuerte einen brutal geziehlten Schuß auf die schöne [Random Name]"
Sachliche Zeitung: "Der Mörder feuerte einen geziehlten Schuf auf [Random Name]"

Dramatisierung, Übertreibung, schwammige Berichterstattung... aber so wirds eben gemacht, dumm sind se ja ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hab mal als Nebenjob bei einer Tankstelle gearbeitet (Samstag und Sonntag die Frühschicht ab 03:00 Uhr) und immer die Zeitungslieferungen bekommen. Die Zeitung die ich als erstes nachfüllen musste war immer und ausschließlich die BILD. Ich behaupte im Vergleich zu anderen Tageszeitungen wird sie in einer Relation von 1:4 oder 1:5 gekauft (zumindest hier). 
Die Zeitung ist halt ideal für die meisten Menschen, sie gibt vielen das "Hab ichs doch gewusst" und "Ich habs ja immer gesagt" Gefühl, da allgemein beliebte Themen und Persönlichkeiten gepusht und Randerscheinungen ausgegrenzt werden (Es gab mal einen Bericht über die "böse und gewalttätige" Heavy Metal Szene in München, da hätte ich fast weinen müssen ^^. Mal abgesehen davon das die Szene hier eh total schwach und klein ist.).

Hab ich schonmal gesagt das ich den Spiegel für seine Neutralität liebe (Fanboy inc!!!)? ;D

Zitat aus dem heutigen Bericht über den Amoklauf:

_Auf seinem Computer, der in seinem Zimmer stand, fanden die Ermittler ein paar wenige Pornobilder und Gewaltspiele - "wie es viele Jugendliche haben", so Chef-Ermittler Mahler. Alles nichts Außergewöhnliches für einen Menschen in seinem Alter._
_Am Computer in seinem Zimmer habe Tim auch Counterstrike gespielt. Noch lieber aber verausgabte er sich beim Paintball, einem Sport, bei dem man den Gegner mit Farbpatronen beschießt._

Mehr steht zu den "Killerspielen" nicht drin, die Thematik weicht dort so langsam den wichtigeren Fakten (Psychische Labilität, Mobbing, Probleme im Elternhaus)


----------



## Archorus (13. März 2009)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Mehr steht zu den "Killerspielen" nicht drin, die Thematik weicht dort so langsam den wichtigeren Fakten (Psychische Labilität, Mobbing, Probleme im Elternhaus)



Na schön wäre es. Aber das ist wohl eher Zufall. Wenn es keine spannenderen Überschriften gibt, kommt bestimmt bald "Tim K. übte sein Massaker in CounterStrike".

Leider ist es ja mit der BILD wie mit Heino: Alles finden es scheiße und keiner will es lesen, aber die Auflage stimmt irgendwie doch...


----------



## shadow24 (13. März 2009)

wie singt doch ein deutsches Musiktrio so wahr, was in der Bild Zeitung vorherrscht:Angst Hass Titten und der Wetterbericht...


----------



## Thrainan (13. März 2009)

Man sollte nicht in Panik verfallen. Nicht alle Politiker beteiligen sich an dieser hatz



> Der SPD-Innenexperte Dieter Wiefelspütz warnte vor einer hysterischen Debatte. "Wenn ich höre, wie sich die Forderungen nur Stunden nach der Tat überschlagen, ist das doch völlig gaga", sagte er der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung". Niedersachsens Innenminister Uwe Schünemann (CDU) ergänzte: "Ich warne davor, sich vorschnell in einen politischen Wettlauf von Forderungen hineinzusteigern." Bei den meisten Vorschlägen - etwa zum Waffenrecht oder zur Sicherheit an Schulen - handele es sich um Placebos.



aus einem Spiegelartikel. Einzig die CSU scheint mal wieder ziemlich geschlossen daneben zu liegen 
Quelle

Allerdings darf man bei Spiegel eh immer nur die hälfte glauben. Da gibts auch nen schönen Artikel drüber das die böse Poliei schuld ist, das sie ne Falschmeldung über den angeblichen Forumsbeitrag gebracht haben.
Der ist ähnlich schlecht, wie damald dieser Artikel als sie sich ausgehäult haben auf falsche Daten bei Wikipedia reinzufallen...
Der ist


----------



## Scrätcher (13. März 2009)

*Hurra die Hexe brennt!*

Die Tat ist geschehen, der Täter hat sich selbst entsorgt und somit ist kein Sündenbock zur Hand dem man dem wütenden Volk vorwerfen kann! Nein nichteinmal Ursachenforschung kann man betreiben, zumindestens wird man nie erfahren was tatsächlich in seinem Kopf vorging!

Ein Sündenbock muß her und zwar schnell! Die Hexenjagdt beginnt! Die Presse stürzt sich auf alles was sie findet.... er atmete... schlecht! Das macht jeder Mensch und das Volk will es nicht hören, dass es parallelen zu einem Geisteskranken aufweist! Er spielte böse Computerspiele! Hurra! Eine Randgruppe die nur schon all zu oft dafür herhalten mußte, unter dem Verdacht zu stehen, ein Hobby zu betreiben was gewaltätig macht!

Doch ist diese Randgruppe größer als manch Politiker es dachte. Selbst die CSU mußte einsehen das manch Randgruppe unterschätzt wird und nicht nur eine große Firma mit dem Angebot eines Vorstandsplatzes interessant ist, nein! Auch die Kreuze der Wähler sind wichtig um überhaupt für diese Firmen interessant zu sein! Und diese Randgruppe hatte leider mehr Kreuze zu verteilen als ihr zugeschrieben wurde!

Und da wir nicht das erste traurige Ereigniss haben sondern es schon eine größere Anzahl gab, fanden auch schon Fachleute heraus, das diese Hexe wohl verbrannt werden könnte, aber es weder helfen noch der Erfolg von langer Dauer wäre.

So wurde weitergeforscht und man stellte fest, es gibt weitere Hexen! Eine davon ist das Waffengesetz. Obgleich es besteht scheinen sich nicht alle daran zu halten. Dennoch wird es wohl darauf rauslaufen, dass in einer juristischen Formulierung aus einem "oder" ein "und" gemacht wird. Und somit die nächte Hexe verbrannt wurde! Das Volk wird zufrieden sein denn es wurde reagiert! Ein Sündenbock präsentiert und geopfert!

Keiner wird sich mehr Fragen wie man sowas verhüten könnte, denn der Sündbock wurde doch gefunden. Wobei verhüten ja schon immer so ein Thema war. Selbst zum Kinderkriegen braucht man keine Übung sondern einfach mangelnde Verhütung. Oder schlicht reicht Unwissenheit. Später wird man auch nicht mit Geburt des Kindes automatisch die perfekten Eltern. Aber es kontrolliert ja keiner! Nein es will ja auch keiner wissen solange nichts passiert! 

Menschen haben Fehler und Schwächen! Doch nicht nur Eltern! Es sind auch Lehrer, Freunde, Bekannte die durch Wegschauen glänzen. Aber woher sollen sie Warnsignale erkennen? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem schnell dahingesagten Spruch und einer ernstgemeinten Ankündigung?

Eine Aufklärung wäre notwendig um die Menschen zu sensibilisieren, ihnen zu zeigen worauf man achten muß denn selbst wenn mir das Gesetz sagt:"Schließe deine Waffe bei der Polizei ein und gehe nur mit einer Polizeieskorte zum Schießstand!" wüßte ich nicht, ob sich mein Nachbar so verhält. Seinen Sohn kenne ich nur vom sehen. Wäre er ein Kanidat? Oder wie erkennt man sowas überhaupt? Wo kann man sich hinwenden?

Ach sind wir doch zufrieden! Die Hexe brennt und uns hat es diesmal nicht betroffen so atmen wir doch erleichtert auf bekunden lapidar unser Mitgefühl und machen weiter wie zuvor. Denn uns hat es ja nicht betroffen und wenn es uns das nächste mal betrifft können wir immernoch sagen:"Warum wurde damals nicht schon mehr unternommen? Und warum hätte ich was tun sollen? Ich konnte doch nicht wissen das es diesmal mich betrifft!" Gefolgt von lapidaren Beileidsbekundigungen anderer Menschen.

Hurra die Hexe brennt! Doch für wie lange wird es Ruhe geben?


----------



## Eisbringer (13. März 2009)

Archorus schrieb:


> Leider ist es ja mit der BILD wie mit Heino: Alles finden es scheiße und keiner will es lesen, aber die Auflage stimmt irgendwie doch...



Die Auflage der Bild geht gerade immer mehr in den Keller. 1998 haben sie noch 4,41 Millionen Exemplare aufgelegt, 2006 nur noch 3,44. Und aufgelegt sollte man auf keinen Fall mit "an den Kunden verkauft" verwechseln. Wenn eine Trafik 10 Bild-Zeitungen auf einen Stoß hat und keine verkauft wird, dann zählt dies trotzdem als 10 Exemplare für die Auflage. Und natürlich verbietet niemand einen Verlag, seine eigenen Zeitungen zu kaufen.

Diese extreme Macht, die Bild in den 80ern hatte, kann sie sich jedenfalls heutzutage in die Haare schmieren. Jedoch stehen Zeitungen und Magazine im Allgemeinen sehr stark unter Druck, seit es das Internet gibt. Die einzige Möglichkeit zu überleben, ist mit Qualität zu punkten. Und genau dies wird die Bild nicht schaffen.


----------



## -RD- (13. März 2009)

Ich kopiere hier einfach mal das rein, was ich bereits in einem anderen Forum zu diesem Thema gepostet habe:

Es wird sich solange an dieser Situation nichts ändern, solange nicht endlich die eigentlichen Themen "Erziehung / Verantwortung der Eltern", "Mangelnde Ausbildung der Lehrkräfte" auf DEN Tisch kommen, auf dem seit Jahren immer nur die Sündenböcke in DVD-Hüllen diskutiert werden.

Mit einer CS-DVD hat der Jugendliche nämlich nicht einen Menschen ermordet.

Die Fragen, die sich unsere Staatsdiener jetzt stellen müssen sind eigentlich klar:

Warum (Ursachenforschung) hat der Kerl diese Tat begangen?

Wieso kam er an scharfe Waffen?

An was es hier, wieder einmal, fehlt ist die Erkenntnis, dass ein Mensch, auch wenn es eine auf Wirtschaftlichkeit ausgerichtete Gesellschaft gerne hätte, nun mal keine Maschine ist.

Der Mensch ist grundsätzlich ein Wesen, dass auf Sozialität und Emotionalität basiert. Und genau da kommt das erste Tabuthema auf den Tisch.

Warum wurde dem jungen Mann in seinem Elternhaus nicht der Wert eines Lebens vermittelt? Es ist das höchste Gut und niemand hat das Recht, über das Leben eines anderen zu richten.
Wieso merken Eltern immer wieder nicht, wie dreckig es ihrem Kind eigentlich in Schule/Ausbildung/etc. geht, weil sie vielleicht gemobbt oder von Lehrern nicht ernstgenommen werden?

Aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig. Es kommen eh bald Ganztagsschulen. Damit wird den Eltern der verbliebene Rest an Verantwortung noch entzogen, so dass sie dann vollends argumentieren können, dass die Erziehung Schulsache ist.

Davor aber genau graut mir, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie katastrophal schlecht heutzutage die Ausbildung eines Lehrers gestaltet ist. Bereits vor 3 Jahren, als ich im letzten Jahr meiner Erzieherausbildung steckte, erfuhr ich während eines Praktikums von einer jungen Grundschullehrerin, dass man den Psychologie-Anteil auf ein Drittel reduziert hätte. Geplant wäre zudem die komplette Streichung.
Genau das ist aber fatal. Denn es ist nun einmal traurigerweise Fakt, dass aufgrund mangelnder erzieherischer Fähigkeiten der Eltern (Wertevermittlung, Sozialverhalten, Umgangston/formen, etc.) in den Schulen teilweise Fälle sitzen, die, rein psychisch betrachtet, in eine Förderschule gehören würden.
Da wären sie allerdings hoffnungslos unterfordert, was den Stoff angeht.

Es ist leider nicht mehr so, dass der Lehrer in die Klasse kommt und 45 Minuten seinen Unterricht halten kann. Oft braucht er erstmal 15 Minuten (ich habe es live miterlebt) bis alle still sind.
Und da streicht man den Psychologie-Bereich aus dem "Lehrplan für Lehrer"?
Man nimmt im also das Werkzeug, um ohne herumzuschreien und Verweise zu verteilen, seine Klasse zum Aufpassen zu bewegen?

Dann geht es wieder zurück zu den Eltern. Diese, die neuerdings nicht selten ihre Rolle im Kumpel und nicht im Erzieher ihrer Kinder sehen, stellen sich noch auf die Seite ihrer Sprösslinge und der Lehrer ist machtlos.

Und unter diesen Vorraussetzungen sollen Ganztagsschulen eingeführt werden?
Dann wird ein Kind also nicht nur vormittags sondern den ganzen Tag über gemobbt? Die Lehrer schauen geflissentlich weg...
Die Regierenden sehen ja auch über diese Zustände hinweg.

Und im zerstrittenen Elternhaus bekommen Kinder dann die letzte "Regel" mit auf den Weg: Nach außenhin muss alles perfekt wirken.

Am Ende steht dann ein Jugendlicher, der unter soviel psychischem Druck von allen Seiten einfach zusammenbrechen muss... oder eben ausrasten.

Um solche Amokläufe zu verhindern müsste folgendes passieren:

1. Komplettreformierung der Schulen ... MEHR Teamarbeit, MEHR soziales Engagement (weniger Egoismus), MEHR Offenheit für Emotionen, alles in allem keine Reduzierung sondern eine Verlängerung der Schulzeit, damit ein Leher auch auf "Problemkinder" eingehen kann und dennoch genug Zeit für seinen Stoff hat.
2. Veränderung der Lehrer-Ausbildung: ...hier muss der Realität Tribut gezollt werden und Psychologie im Umgang mit Kindern und Jungendlichen muss einen deutlichen Teil des Stoffes ausmachen.
3. Aufklärung in Form von Kampagnen,etc. für Eltern: Sozialverhalten und Wertevermittlung (Toleranz, Würde, Moral, etc.) zu Hause sind essentielle Aufgaben und Eckpunkte der Erziehung

Solange aber eine Wirtschaftskrise höher angesiedelt wird, als der Untergang unseres Sozialsystems und unserer Bildung, wird sich auch am Verhalten unserer Kinder und Jugendlichen nichts ändern. Und man sieht es immer wieder, sie kommen mit diesem Druck einfach nicht klar.

Ich möchte jetzt nicht falsch verstanden werden. Die Tat ist unentschuldbar und letzten Endes ist jeder selbst für sein Tun und Handeln verantwortlich. Aber ob es jetzt einigen Leuten passt oder nicht. Wir sind EINE Gesellschaft und tragen alle durch unser Handeln dazu bei, wie diese Gesellschaft aussieht. Wenn dabei aber immer wieder solche Taten entstehen, dann trägt auch die Gesellschaft eine Teil Mitschuld daran.

Die Regierung lebt es vor, die Schulen vermitteln es, die Eltern ebenso. Das Kind macht es nach.
Solange Länder ihre Differenzen mit Waffengewalt "lösen", solange Passanten vorbeigehen, wenn jemand verprügelt wird, solange Fahrgäste sich über Verspätungen beschweren, weil wegen eines ohnmächtigen Kindes oder einer schwangeren Frau, eine S-Bahn anhalten muss, solange Erwachsene täglich selbst alle Regeln im Umgang mit anderen Menschen nach Lust und Laune brechen, solange braucht keiner von uns die Schuld "woanders" zu suchen.


Und nun noch etwas zum leidigen Thema "Killerspiele": Es ist nicht abzustreiten, dass diverse Hersteller scheinbar einen Spass daran haben, die Gewaltschraube mehr und mehr nach oben zu schrauben und dies dann auch noch als "cool" darzustellen. Ich sage es ganz offen: Ich wäre nicht traurig, darüber, wenn derartige Spiele vom Markt verschwinden würden... aber nicht durch ein Verbot, sondern durch ein Umdenken der Gesellschaft. Würden derartige Machwerke nicht gekauft werden, dann würden Hersteller sie nicht produzieren.
Mir persönlich wird schlecht, wenn ich Spiele wie GTA, Manhunt, usw. sehe.
Aber letztendlich liegt es nicht am Hersteller, sondern an der leider vorhandenen immensen Nachfrage nach solchem Schmarrn.
Und damit schließe ich den Kreis zum Anfang meines Textes. Ein GTA oder CS kann und wird NIE schuld am Tod von Menschen sein. Es ist immer der Mensch, der die Waffe nimmt und sie bedient.
Aber dennoch würde ich mir ein Umdenken in diesem Bereich wünschen.
Und wer denn unbedingt als Volljähriger oder gar als Vater und Mutter solche Spiele braucht, der hat die verdammte Pflicht, dafür zu sorgen, dass Kinder und Jugendliche sie nicht in die Finger bekommen.

Ich habe fertig... bis zum nächsten Amoklauf.


----------



## Thrainan (13. März 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Davor aber genau graut mir, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie katastrophal schlecht heutzutage die Ausbildung eines Lehrers gestaltet ist. Bereits vor 3 Jahren, als ich im letzten Jahr meiner Erzieherausbildung steckte, erfuhr ich während eines Praktikums von einer jungen Grundschullehrerin, dass man den Psychologie-Anteil auf ein Drittel reduziert hätte. Geplant wäre zudem die komplette Streichung.
> Genau das ist aber fatal. Denn es ist nun einmal traurigerweise Fakt, dass aufgrund mangelnder erzieherischer Fähigkeiten der Eltern (Wertevermittlung, Sozialverhalten, Umgangston/formen, etc.) in den Schulen teilweise Fälle sitzen, die, rein psychisch betrachtet, in eine Förderschule gehören würden.
> Da wären sie allerdings hoffnungslos unterfordert, was den Stoff angeht.



Tja, wie mans macht, es ist falsch. Ich habe wärend meiner Unizeit Seminare und Übungsstunden für angehende Lehrer gegeben (chemie war das Fach).
Da die lehrer noch ein zweites Fach hatten und nebenbei den ganzen Psychologie, Didaktik und Pädagogikkram hatten, waren sie fachlich völlige nieten. Die leute waren nicht dumm, aber jeder Mensch hat halt Grenzen. Man kann nicht alles können. Ich wusste genau, wenn ein kind den lehrer mal etwas fragt das dieser für die Unterrichtsstunde vorbereitet hat, wird er es nicht beantworten können. Da freut man sich auf die nächste PISA Studie.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. März 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Fullquote




DANKE! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

Mit meinem Text "Thorsten" wollte ich bezwecken, dass die Leute abkommen von dem denken das manche Menschen schlicht Monster sind und sich mal fragen wieso so etwas passieren kann. Das Menschen überwiegend nach Gefühlen/Emotionen handeln....

Mit meinem letzten Text wollte ich erreichen, das sich jeder darauf besinnt "Wir sind nicht nur Computerspieler sondern Menschen und MÜSSEN anfangen unangenehme Fragen zu stellen! Wir sind das Volk! Also stellen wir Forderungen an unsere Regierung!" Und es eben nicht vorbei ist, solange man nicht tatsächlich mehr unternimmt sondern immer nur einen Sündenbock hinstellt. 

Aber ich wollte es eben nicht vorkauen und eine Lösung präsentieren sondern, die Leute hier dazu bringen, sie selbst zu finden. Ja, ich weiß, manchmal ist mein Gehirn etwas verwirrt verzweigt, ähnlich einem Labyrinth, trotzdem hoffe ich, das manche Menschen hier diese Gedankengänge für sich selbst gefunden haben.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. März 2009)

Solche Taten machen mich traurig, nachdenklich und aber vor allem auch wütend auf den Täter.
Die Wut auslassen kann man nicht mehr was einem dann irgendwie Hilflos macht. Man sucht die Schuld bei anderen...wie oben schon erwähnt wurde wird ein Sündenbock gesucht.
Ich stimme auch zu, dass Videospiele niemanden umbringen. Sondern eben der, der die waffe bedient. Aber dennoch muss man sich im klaren darüber sein, dass videospiele oder auch filme abstupfen was eben die Gewaltbereitschaft angeht (siehe zahlreiche Videos auf Youtube von GTA4 bei denen einer mit dem Auto immer und immer wieder über einen Passanten fährt....meiner meinung nach einfach nur krank).
Warum er die Tat nun wirklich begangen hat wir man wohl nie herausfinden...selbst das was die Polizei etc. erzählen bleiben letzten endes bloss vermutungen.


----------



## -RD- (13. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> ...und nebenbei den ganzen Psychologie, Didaktik und Pädagogikkram...



Dieser "Kram" ist aber heutzutage LEIDER notwendiger denn je. Ein Lehrer kann aufgrund der heutigen Kinder eben nicht mehr nur auf die reine Vermittlung von Wissen reduziert werden. Denn wenn er es nicht mal schafft, dass seine Klasse Interesse hat, sich ruhig verhält oder gar still sitzen bleibt, dann wird auch das zu vermittelnde Wissen nicht ankommen.

Gerade Psychologie und Pädagogik müssen wieder deutlich mehr Stellenwert in der Ausbildung erhalten.

Aber wie schon geschrieben: Es ist nicht alleine durch eine Veränderung im Bereich "Lehrer" zu erreichen.

Eltern müssen wesentlich mehr für die Gefühle ihrer Kinder sensibilsiert werden. In Zeiten, in denen der krasse Hiphopper, der nur von Geld, Frauen als Sexobjekt, usw. aber cool ist und man auf sogenannte "Emos" teilweise Hetzjagden veranstaltet ist so etwas natürlich nicht einfach. Wie vielen Menschen ist es peinlich, wenn sie im Beisein anderer weinen müssen? Wieviel entschuldigen sich dann sogar? Das muss aufhören und zwar ganz schnell. Denn hier werden vollkommen natürliche Emotionen zum Fehler deklariert. "Gefühle zeigt man nicht nach außen, man könnte ja als schwach angesehen werden."

Ebenso ist es Aufgabe der Eltern und auch ihre verdammte Pflicht sich mit den Sachen zu beschäftigen, für die sich ihr Kind interessiert, darauf zu achten, in welche Richtung es sich dadurch entwickelt und, gegebenenfalls einzuschreiten. Es kann nicht, wie es in einem der oben gelinkten Artikel zu lesen stand, immer die Ausrede benutzt werden, dass sich Jugendliche in einigen Bereiche (Internet, z.B.) besser auskennen als die Eltern. Dann müssen sich eben diese kundig machen. Punkt aus.

Und wenn ich mir den Artikel "...wurde in keinster Weise gemobbt" durchlese, ist für mich eh schon alles klar. Natürlich sagt der Lehrer der Leitung nichts. Wer will denn schon die mögliche Teilschuld an einem solchen Massaker tragen? Fakt ist einfach, dass Gewalt an Schulen trauriger Altag ist und die Lehrer wegsehen...

Und warum? Weil ihnen, wie bereits formuliert, das Handwerkszeug Stück für Stück genommen wird.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. März 2009)

Hier etwas ganz aktuelles .... und von der Grundrichtung her nicht falsch

http://nachrichten.aol.de/nachrichten-pano...035659913266194


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2009)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> _Auf seinem Computer, der in seinem Zimmer stand, fanden die Ermittler ein paar wenige Pornobilder und Gewaltspiele - "wie es viele Jugendliche haben", so Chef-Ermittler Mahler. Alles nichts Außergewöhnliches für einen Menschen in seinem Alter._



jap bei dem zitat war ich positiv ueberrascht.


Eisbringer schrieb:


> Diese extreme Macht, die Bild in den 80ern hatte, kann sie sich jedenfalls heutzutage in die Haare schmieren. Jedoch stehen Zeitungen und Magazine im Allgemeinen sehr stark unter Druck, seit es das Internet gibt. Die einzige Möglichkeit zu überleben, ist mit Qualität zu punkten. Und genau dies wird die Bild nicht schaffen.


ich kenne nur die oessterreichischen Zeitungen, bis auf die tatsache das Bild Strohdumm ist.

Vergleich Heute/ Oesterreich

Heute hat viele einzelne Berichte, und Pusht themen, die irgendwann mal Gut ankammen.
Es wird geschrieben, was die Leute GLAUBEN zu denken.
Teilweise ziemlich subjektiv.


Oesterreich verrfasst zu einzelnen Themen lange Berichte, und schaut die Situation von allen Seiten an.
Meistens Objektiv verfasst,aber fehlt die unterhaltung.


Deswegen wird Heute weiter verbreitet, da die Leute unterhaltung wollen


----------



## Lemieux (13. März 2009)

so lächerlich. in jedem x beliebigen beitrag im fernsehen (egal ob rtl, n24, ntv..) wird mindestens eine counterstrike szene gezeigt und auf böse killerspiele verwiesen. das waffengesetz ist streng genug, die schützenvereinlobby zu stark (o-ton von unserem freund christian pfeiffer), ja wer könnte dann bitteschön noch als griffiger sündenbock herhalten? über die eigentlichen ursachen, tatsächlichen hintergründe und unzähligen faktoren, welche die eigentlichen beweggründe einer solchen tat sind, will der bildleser doch gar nichts hören. zu komplex, zu unscharf - man müsste sich wohl am ende gar noch gedanken über die eigene existenz und die gesellschaft machen. das thema killerspiel ist ja schon dadurch als sündenbock prädestiniert, als dass sich der 0815 über 40 jährige mit der materie kaum auskennt. was ich eigentlich sagen will ist, dass die zum teil (wohl) nicht erklärbaren zusammenhänge der einzelnen möglichen motiven, welche die tat schliesslich ausgelöst haben immer mehr in den hintergrund gedrängt werden. es müssen populistische, polemische themen auf den tisch. seriöser journalismus musste (wie sich an diesem tragischen ereignis wiedermal feststellen lässt) schon lange der aktualität (breaking news) und hetzerisch / sensationgeiler berichterstattung platz machen. wie sehr mich zudem dieser total verfrühte und heuchlerische aktivismus der medien und einiger politker ankotzt, vermag ich kaum in worte zu fassen. ein paar stunden nach dem amoklauf gab es schon zig sondersendungen mit sogenannten experten, welche in diesem stadium bereits über mögliche politische, rechtliche, soziale folge dieses amolaufs diskutierten.

diese art von ereignissen wird in zukunft zunehmen, nicht zuletzt dank der medien, welche den tätern (in absicht der steigerung der auflage) eine plattform bereitstellen, die ihresgleichen sucht. ich verweise hier nur mal auf die bild in printform. ich musste mich fast übergeben..


----------



## Aromat05 (13. März 2009)

Und was das Idiotisch ist sie zeig kurz ne Szene und meinen dann sie haben das ganze spiel gezeigt! 

Was die medien machen sollte ist echter gamer (Z.b Pro gamer) der das auch alles schöner er klern kann um was es geht in dem spiel!

Um es einfach zu sagen es geht um Verteidigen und an greifen. der sin des spielst ist nicht leute zu tot O.o 

aber das wollen die alte sacke nicht verstehen! genau wie die scheiss Medien die nur auf ne  Schock Story aus sind!


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. März 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> [...] Aber dennoch muss man sich im klaren darüber sein, *dass videospiele oder auch filme abstupfen was eben die Gewaltbereitschaft angeht *(siehe zahlreiche Videos auf Youtube von GTA4 bei denen einer mit dem Auto immer und immer wieder über einen Passanten fährt....meiner meinung nach einfach nur krank). [...]


Das kann man so aber auch nicht wirklich verallgemeinern. 
Also ich konsumiere nun schon seit meiner Kindheit Gewaltspiele und Horrorfilme (laß mich mal 10 Jahre gewesen sein, als ich das erste mal "Tanz der Teufel" sah... natürlich heimlich). Jetzt bin ich 32, hab also rund 22 Jahre Gewaltmedien hinter mir... ohne grenzwertige Zwischenfälle, normale Streitereien kann niemand in seinem Leben vermeiden. 
Ich kann von mir nicht behaupten, so weit abgestumpft zu sein, daß meine eh schon mehr als geringe Gewaltbereitschaft spührbar gestiegen wäre. Ganz im Gegenteil, REALE Gewalt ist immer noch was anderes als FIKTIVE aus Filmen und Spielen!!! Jeder "normale" Mensch sollte den Unterschied kennen und verstehen. 
Der alleinige Konsum des einen fördert nicht zwangsweise über eine längere Zeit auch das andere. Dazu sind schon wesentlich mehr Einflüsse aus dem Umfeld des Einzelnen nötig.


----------



## Madrake (13. März 2009)

Kurz und knapp find ich die Sache für Angehörige, Freunde, Bekannte usw. erschreckender denn je. Da dies von den Medien (allesamt) breit getreten wird.

Auf x-beliebigen Seiten egal welche man öffnet, findet man dieses Thema als Blogbuster... warum wird solch ein "Sensations Redaktionismus" geduldet?

wer sich ein wenig regional auskennt, und auf meinen Wohnort schaut (nein das ist nicht verfälscht) wird wohl auch verstehen warum ich solch eine Aussage hier nochmals nenne... - weiteres ist der freien Phantasie zur Verfügung gestellt...
Die Fragen könnt ihr Euch selber beantworten... die im obigen Text verschlüsselt sind.

Es ist mir völlig egal ob nun Spiele oder DVD's Teilschuld haben oder die komplette Schuld an dem haben, Mitschuld haben diese womöglich gehabt. Aber alleinige Schuld nicht.


Btw. die Fährte mit dem Internetchatprotokoll war eine falsche Fährte Mitteilung


mfg Madrake


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2009)

mal ne kleine aber dennoch interessante frage an euch.....
könnt ihr etwas ändern an einem EgoShooter Verbot?? oder warum regt ihr euch so dermaßen darüber auf?

Das des passiert gut ... dumm gelaufen ....... mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen aber ändern kann man daran doch eh nix das die Politiker wieder aufschreien, die Bild nur Müll schreibt und jeder noch so kleine "Experte"seine Meinung dazu raus posaunen will

ändern könnt ihr es net also frag i mich warum ihr des so großflächig aus diskutieren müsst ...  das soll jetzt net bös gemeint sein oder das ich euch an flamen will oder ähnliches ...sondern nur eine frage die i (weil i so neugierig bin) gerne beantwortet haben möchte^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (13. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mal ne kleine aber dennoch interessante frage an euch.....
> könnt ihr etwas ändern an einem EgoShooter Verbot?? oder warum regt ihr euch so dermaßen darüber auf?


Das wir die das spielen alls Killer Bezeichnet werde, eine tickte bombe die Explodieren kann  eine Gefahr für die Leute.

Darum regen die meisten sich wohl auf (ich bin einer da von)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (13. März 2009)

@Madrake: 
Ich würde es begrüßen wenn bei etwas wie einem Amoklauf ne nachrichtensperre wär und einzig und allein die polizei darüber berichten darf.
Als ich heute morgen bei einem Kollegen die BILD durchgeblättert hab fand ich es erschreckend und makaber dass dort bilder des täters und der tatwaffe abgedruckt waren.
Hier im Forum hab ich dann noch die Scans mit den (zum glück) unkenntlich gemachten opfern gesehen hab, konnte ich einfach nicht fassen dass es einfach so geduldet wird dass die ganzen bilder durch die medien gehen.

Ich komm, genau wie du, auch aus der Region (wohne bei Göppingen)

Liebe Grüße von Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2009)

ich zogg auch EgoShooter und rege micha uch net drüber auf...wenn sie meinen bitte... aber was i net verstehe ihr steigert euch dermaßen da rein....das is net gesund für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mal ne kleine aber dennoch interessante frage an euch.....
> könnt ihr etwas ändern an einem EgoShooter Verbot?? oder warum regt ihr euch so dermaßen darüber auf?
> 
> Das des passiert gut ... dumm gelaufen ....... mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen aber ändern kann man daran doch eh nix das die Politiker wieder aufschreien, die Bild nur Müll schreibt und jeder noch so kleine "Experte"seine Meinung dazu raus posaunen will
> ...


Liegt der tiefere Sinn eines Forums nicht darin, über diverse Dinge zu diskutieren (manchmal halt etwas ausführlicher), Meinungen auszutauschen oder sich vielleicht in irgendeiner Form Hilfen zu holen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man nur ein Statement ohne Möglichkeit auf Reaktion des Lesers abgeben will kann man das in einem Blog tun, in ´ner Zeitung ´nen tollen Kommentar verfassen... oder sich gleich mit der Parkuhr unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ob sie den Verkauf von EGOs nun verbieten oder nicht ist mir relativ schnurz. Solang der Import solcher Waren nicht noch unter Strafe gestellt wird sollen sie hier doch ihren eh schon zensierten Krempel aus den Regalen nehmen wie sie wollen. Freut sich halt jemand anderes über mein Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich zogg auch EgoShooter und rege micha uch net drüber auf...wenn sie meinen bitte... aber was i net verstehe ihr steigert euch dermaßen da rein....das is net gesund für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich werde nunmal nicht gern als psychopathischer Killer und Zeitbombe hingestellt... genausowenig wie du wohl gerne in irgendeine Schublade gesteckt werden möchtest und dann öffentlich angeprangert, verunglimpft und gegen dich gehetzt wird, doch genau das passiert mal wieder... wir werden kriminalisiert und als Abschaum dargestellt, man hetzt und stachelt auf... man stellt uns als gefährliche Kriminelle hin, was meinst du denn was die Leute wieder anfangen "Uh guck mal, der spielt Killerspiele halte dich von dem besser fern!"


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2009)

klar liegt darin der sinn....aber hallo...gut is nur meine meinung mich interessiert diese Thematik net mehr...da nämlich die opfer aussen vor stehen und nur sündenböcke gesucht werden und polittiker sich damit profilieren wollen und schnell sowie ohne plan rum brüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




i versteh einfach net ....gut klar kann man seine meinung äußern ( offiziell sind wir ja in einem freien land^^)... wie man alle jubel jahre immer wieder drüber reden muss....dennn es wird immer dasselbe gefordert, das selbe gesagt von etc...es is immer wieder das gleiche..oder etwa net???

wie gesagt mir tun die hinterbliebenen leid udn ihnen gilt mein beileid...aber ändern kann man an dem was kommen wird leider nix.so des wars von mir^^

hat mich halt nur mal interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich werde nunmal nicht gern als psychopathischer Killer und Zeitbombe hingestellt... genausowenig wie du wohl gerne in irgendeine Schublade gesteckt werden möchtest und dann öffentlich angeprangert, verunglimpft und gegen dich gehetzt wird, doch genau das passiert mal wieder... wir werden kriminalisiert und als Abschaum dargestellt, man hetzt und stachelt auf... man stellt uns als gefährliche Kriminelle hin.


 mir is das ehrlich gesagt vollkommen ladde was andere von mir halten oder glauben zu wissen.......einzig & allein meine famillie is mir wichtig das es denen gut geht

und das is es egal ob schmitz & kunz sagen der is ein potentieller amokläufer oder sonst wat....wenn die leutz das denken wollen bitte....ändern kann i es doch eh net die leutrz haben ihre meinung bitte und die meisten menschen sind in ihrer meinung sowas von festgefahren da brauchste schon en bulldozer um die zu lockern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> und das is es egal ob schmitz & kunz sagen der is ein potentieller amokläufer oder sonst wat....wenn die leutz das denken wollen bitte....ändern kann i es doch eh net die leutrz haben ihre meinung bitte und die meisten menschen sind in ihrer meinung sowas von festgefahren da brauchste schon en bulldozer um die zu lockern


Und wodurch bilden sich die meisten Menschen die mit der Materie an sich nichts zu tun haben ihre Meinung?
Die immer wieder gern falsche Berichterstattung der Medien sorgt nunmal leider für ein falsches Bild bei der Allgemeinheit über uns größtenteils harmlose Zocker.
_"Was, der Killer war ein Zocker? *VERBRENNT DIE ZOCKER!!!*" _ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber davon ab, mir persönlich ist es auch relativ egal was ein Fremder auf der Straße über mich denken könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Ich persönlich warte ja eigentlich nur darauf bis jemand fordert den "Schund" und "all das Zeug" öffentlich zu verbrennen...


----------



## -RD- (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich werde nunmal nicht gern als psychopathischer Killer und Zeitbombe hingestellt... genausowenig wie du wohl gerne in irgendeine Schublade gesteckt werden möchtest und dann öffentlich angeprangert, verunglimpft und gegen dich gehetzt wird, doch genau das passiert mal wieder... wir werden kriminalisiert und als Abschaum dargestellt, man hetzt und stachelt auf... man stellt uns als gefährliche Kriminelle hin, was meinst du denn was die Leute wieder anfangen "Uh guck mal, der spielt Killerspiele halte dich von dem besser fern!"



Das war vor ein paar Jahren mal der Grund, warum ich meine Meinung zu diesem Thema kundgetan habe. Mittlerweile mache ich es aus einem anderen Grund. Ob mich jemand als Killerspielspieler und gleichzeitig als potentiellen Amokläufer abstempelt, ist mir herzlich wurscht. Denn Menschen, die mich auf dieses eine "Hobby" reduzieren, sind es nicht wert, dass ich sie weiter beachte. Denn diese Leute interessiert es nicht, dass ich beruflich im Kindergarten arbeite, dort bereits bei den Eltern (teilweise jünger als ich /teilweise in meinem Alter) versuche, Interesse für "neue" Medien zu wecken, sie anrege, sich auch mal die Serien, von denen ihre Kinder bei mir so erzählen, zusammen anzuschauen, usw. und so fort. Vielleicht ist es auch ganz gut, dass eben solche Leute, NICHT wissen, was ich arbeite. Sonst kommt am Ende noch ein Politker auf die Idee, nur noch Leute im sozialen Bereich arbeiten zu lassen, die nachweislich (Schäuble 2.0) keine PC/Konsolenspiele spielen. Ich bin ja quasi ein potentieller Amokläufer ...und arbeite mit Kindern... Um Himmels Willen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Worum es mir geht, und warum ich mich doch immerwieder dazu aufraffe, längere Texte zu diesem Thema zu schreiben, ist, dass seit über 10 Jahren nun "die da oben" noch immer zu feige sind, die Gesellschaft, das Volk (und damit natürlich auch sich selbst) als wahre Ursachen für solche Taten zu kritisieren. Nach wie vor stellt man lieber tausende leere Eimer unter ein überlaufendes Waschbecken, anstelle mal auf die Idee zu kommen, den Hahn zu zu drehen. Sprich: Das eigentliche Problem liegt daran, wie Erziehung, Bildung und Vorbildfunktionen heutzutage aussehen.
Aber da würde man ja das Volk massiv kritisieren... und so etwas kostet Wählerstimmen.
Also suchen wir uns lieber einen Sündenbock.
Und da dieser Sündenbock mittlerweile nicht nur unter einer "Minderheit" an Fans sondern auch im Hinblick auf Kunst und Kultur eine gewisse Lobby hat, ist auch damit zu rechnen, dass dieser Sündenbock nicht gleich geschlachtet werden wird. Das wäre ja auch fatal, denn dann würde man merken, dass solche Taten dennoch nicht aufhören...


Mir kommt immer wieder eine Songtextstelle in den Sinn, wenn ich zu diesem Thema etwas lese oder schreibe:
...
People, don't you understand

this child needs a helping hand

or he'll grow to be an angry young man some day

Take a look at you and me,

are we too blind to see,

Or do we simply turn our heads

and look the other way...

(Elvis Presley - in the ghetto -)

Solange wir weiterhin wegschauen, wird sich garnichts ändern.

Und darum setze ich mich weiter ein. Nicht weil ich auf Gedeih und Verderb ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" verhindern will, sondern weil ich in knapp 5 Jahren meinen
Sohn einschulen lassen muss und befürchte, dass sich auch bis dahin nichts geändert haben wird.


----------



## Thedynamike (13. März 2009)

Erschreckend:

Heute als Gasthörer in einer Vorlesung hör ich ein gespräch hinter mir von zwei mir unbekannten Personen.
"Wenn ich mal nen Ally in echt Treffe, dann schwör ich folter ich ihn so lange bis er Blut spuckt und sich vollpisst."

So harmlos ist das alles vielleicht doch nicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. März 2009)

> Das kann man so aber auch nicht wirklich verallgemeinern.
> Also ich konsumiere nun schon seit meiner Kindheit Gewaltspiele und Horrorfilme (laß mich mal 10 Jahre gewesen sein, als ich das erste mal "Tanz der Teufel" sah... natürlich heimlich). Jetzt bin ich 32, hab also rund 22 Jahre Gewaltmedien hinter mir... ohne grenzwertige Zwischenfälle, normale Streitereien kann niemand in seinem Leben vermeiden.



Du hast recht! Wie du sagst glaube ich auch das da neben her noch andere einflüsse dagewesen sein müssen das es zum Amoklauf gekommen ist. Aber!

"kauft jeder der eine Lexus Werbung sieht einen Lexus? NEIN! aber einige schon"

bei einigen die damit nicht umgehen können führt so ein Spiel vielleicht zum Amoklauf...


----------



## -RD- (13. März 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Erschreckend:
> 
> Heute als Gasthörer in einer Vorlesung hör ich ein gespräch hinter mir von zwei mir unbekannten Personen.
> "Wenn ich mal nen Ally in echt Treffe, dann schwör ich folter ich ihn so lange bis er Blut spuckt und sich vollpisst."
> ...



Erschreckend finde ich daran eher, was für Leute heutzutage zu einer Vorlesung (Uni, schätze ich mal) zugelassen werden.
Wie ich bereits mehrfach schrieb, es hapert massiv an der Vermittlung von Umgangsformen und Werten durch die Eltern.
Wer eine solche Aussage tätigt, der hat einiges davon nicht gelernt.


----------



## Thedynamike (13. März 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Erschreckend finde ich daran eher, was für Leute heutzutage zu einer Vorlesung (Uni, schätze ich mal) zugelassen werden.
> Wie ich bereits mehrfach schrieb, es hapert massiv an der Vermittlung von Umgangsformen und Werten durch die Eltern.
> Wer eine solche Aussage tätigt, der hat einiges davon nicht gelernt.



Es kommt bei der Zulassung aber leider nicht auf Umgangsformen an. Wer "schlau" ist, wird auch zugelassen, sei er noch so ein menschliches Arschloch.


----------



## Thrainan (13. März 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Dieser "Kram" ist aber heutzutage LEIDER notwendiger denn je. [...]


Kram sollte nicht abwärtend klingen, falls du das so verstanden hast. Ich wollte nur auf das Dilemme aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. März 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> [...] bei einigen die damit nicht umgehen können führt so ein Spiel vielleicht zum Amoklauf...


Stimmt wohl, aber das ist ja auch ein Problem... zumindest in der Formulierung.
So ein Spiel *KÖNNTE* bei einigen *VIELLEICHT* mal *UNTER UMSTÄNDEN* der Auslöser gewesen sein... mutmaßen kann man viel.
Es KÖNNTEN VIELLEICHT UNTER UMSTÄNDEN genauso gut wiederholte Schlägerei nach Saufgelagen, eine regelmäßige Dosis Gewaltkonsum durch Boxkämpfe im Fernsehen, die vierte 6 in Mathe in Folge, eine ewig nervende kleine Schwester oder sonstwas sein woran sich jemand immer wieder aufzieht bis ihm irgendwann der Kragen platzt.
Jeder hat so seine eigenen kleinen "Anheizer", Spiele sind nur EINE von vielen Möglichkeiten... für Presse und Politik aber gern mal die ERSTE und SCHLIMMSTE.
Ich denke nicht, daß Spieler da wirklich gefährdeter sind als andere, sonst würde wahrscheinlich wesentlich häufiger ähnliches geschehen. Es gibt nicht DEN Auslöser für Gewalt schlechthin.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. März 2009)

> Ich denke nicht, daß Spieler da wirklich gefährdeter sind als andere, sonst würde wahrscheinlich wesentlich häufiger ähnliches geschehen.



wahrscheinlich :-)
man kann es einfach nicht zu 100% sicher sagen und deshalb wird auch auf den schwächeren rumgetreten.
in diesem fall eben Games

im falle der Klimaerwärmung ist eben der co2 ausstoss schuld und wer ist der schwache dort...die autofahrer :-)
die industrie kratz niemanden... und warum sollen wir uns hier kümmern während china überhaupt nicht für die umwelt tut (im gegenteil).


----------



## Stancer (13. März 2009)

Ob Shooter verboten werden ist mir persönlich relativ egal, denn rankommen tu ich so oder so.

Was mich halt aufregt ist, das einfach keine wahre Ursachenforschung betrieben wird. Da werden dann Shooter verboten um den aufgebrachten Pöbel zu beruhigen.

Tja und was wird für die zukünftigen Opfer getan, die Opfer des nächsten Amokaufs ? NICHTS. Das ist das schlimme und zu diesen Opfern kann jeder von uns gehören !!!!

Und ich sag mal, es wird immer labile Personen geben, die sich dann einfach nur an der Welt rächen wollen, da kann man noch so viele Gesetze erlassen man wird es nicht verhindern können. Man kann es vielleicht auf ein minimum reduzieren, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (13. März 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> @Madrake:
> Ich würde es begrüßen wenn bei etwas wie einem Amoklauf ne nachrichtensperre wär und einzig und allein die polizei darüber berichten darf.
> Als ich heute morgen bei einem Kollegen die BILD durchgeblättert hab fand ich es erschreckend und makaber dass dort bilder des täters und der tatwaffe abgedruckt waren.
> Hier im Forum hab ich dann noch die Scans mit den (zum glück) unkenntlich gemachten opfern gesehen hab, konnte ich einfach nicht fassen dass es einfach so geduldet wird dass die ganzen bilder durch die medien gehen.
> ...




Wie wäre es, deinen Kollegen darauf hinzuweisen, mal etwas mehr für eine anständige Zeitung auszugeben? Ich mein, wer für seine Informationen weniger bezahlt als für eine unbedruckte Klopapierrolle, der kann auch nix erwarten. Bild ist Gossenjournalismus mit fetten Überschriften und platten Aussage. 

Und hey, man muss nicht Bild lesen um mitreden zu können... im Gegenteil! Herr Diekmann und die ganzen Journalisten des Springer-Konzerns sollte man in einen Keller sperren und solange Foltern bis der Geist der Volksverhetzung ausgetrieben ist. Am nächsten Tag könnte man denen dann guten Gewissens die Pressefreiheit verleihen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

Es is ganz einfach, die Politiker und die Medien sind nicht blöd, diemeinen nicht wirklich dass killerspiele gefährlich sind. Sie wissen ganz genau das das andere Folgen hatt, nur ist es einfacher etwas zu verbieten, um gut dazustehn, als zu sagen dasma mehr psychologen bräuchten, was nicht realisierbar wäre. Und die Medien, tun so als wärs die Spiele weil das die Leute hörn wollen. Wer will schon gesagtt bekommen, er könne sein Kind nicht erziehen. Die Medien müssten sagen "Redet mehr mit euren Kindern und kümmert euch mehr drumm dann werden se keine Amokläufer" dann würden sich die Durchschnitts-BildLeser angegriffen fühlen, weil die Medien meinen sie könnten ihr kind nicht erziehen. also Leute nicht aufregen, wir müssen die Menschen aufklären nit die politiker

lg


----------



## Stancer (14. März 2009)

Gerade gelesen und endlich mal nen Artikel der sagt wo wirklich das Problem liegt !!!

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaf...,613181,00.html


Aber Politiker und Klatschpresse werden sich wohl kaum dafür interessieren !


----------



## Aromat05 (14. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gerade gelesen und endlich mal nen Artikel der sagt wo wirklich das Problem liegt !!!
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gesellschaf...,613181,00.html
> 
> ...


Amen. und ihr meine Lieblings Worte (Reden. Spaß haben. Sich ernst nehmen. Füreinander da sein. Man nennt das auch Familie.)


----------



## Manoroth (14. März 2009)

also 1. Waffen töten keine Menschen.. Menschen töten Menschen. Wenn einer ausrastet braucht er net erst ne Pistole oder so um grossen Schaden anzurichten.

2. zum thema wiso het die vielen undschuldigen personen erschossen: ich wurde seber ma gemobbt etc und irgend wann fängt man an alle menschen auf der schule/ what ever zu hassen die nix machen.

du fühlst dich einfach nur alein und von allen im stich gelassen. und wenn dann nix passiert und der betroffene ausrastet kanns schnell passieren das sich sein zorn net nur an seinem/seinen peinigern entlädt sondern auch an den andern da die aus seiner sichtweise praktisch genauso schuld an dem ganzen sind.

ich finde es schrecklich das es zu so etwas kommen musste aber hätte nur mal der eine oder andre was gesagt hätte das möglicherweise verhindert werden können.


----------



## RomanGV1 (14. März 2009)

Das is alles schissen was überall steht..
Dem jungen gings mega gut.
In der schule durchschnitt
Jede menge freunde.(einen tag davor mit freunden nett zusammen gespielt Poker (RL)
Mutter und Vater haben ihn geliebt..

PRIVAT schule..übelst High End..
Er hat nie auf die fresse bekommen.
Und die familie hat viel geld.

Er war auch nur sehr selten, mal nen Pc spiel spielen...

Ich verstehe nicht warum so viele portale und sender nur mist erzählen....

Er war nicht gaga.
Er ist einfach so von einer sek zur anderen ausgetickt....warum!?
Wir wissen es nicht....alles sehr seltsam...

Die Videos im internet sind geändert worden, die bullen haben ihn erledigt...
Auch stimmen wurden geändert, wie ich mitbekommen hatte.
Das wissen viele, das orginal hat jemand gekauft für viel geld.

Ich denke das müsse sich alles schon rumgesprochen haben....



Ich wundere mich wie es sein kann..das trotzem von Killergames geredet wird...
Das passt mal gar nicht.

Naja..die alten lügenverbreiter kotzen mich massiv an..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://news.de.msn.com/panorama/Article.as...mentid=15048741


----------



## Thront (14. März 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> PRIVAT schule..übelst High End..
> Er hat nie auf die fresse bekommen.
> Und die familie hat viel geld.
> 
> ...





jetzte kommen die ersten schon mit der frage "und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?"

son scheiß roman


----------



## general_chang (14. März 2009)

Zuden ganzen Lügen die in den Medien verbreitet werden kann ich nur einen Satz sagen:

DEUTSCHE PRESSE HALT DIE FRESSE


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Der letzte satz im Spiegel-bericht war meiner meinung der beste

Das größte Problem sind Eltern, die ihren Job nicht machen.

Soll jetzt nicht heißen das alle eltern schlecht sind, einige haben ja auch keine Zeit weil se Arbeiten müssen. Mein vadder war ma LKW-Fahrer und kam selten nach hause, aber wenn er da war dann hatter sich ned vor die Glotze gesetzt und geschaut dasser uns (mein bruder und mich) loswird, nee der hat sich mit uns beschäftigt. vorm Jahr hadder den Job gewechselt um jeden auch nach hause zu kommen, und mein Vadder macht echt alles mit, hat mit uns sogar manchma mit PC gezoggt (aber keine USK 18 Spiele). Jetzt suchma schon en Spiel was wir zusammen zocken könn und iauch wenn das nicht grad die beste lösung ist, lässt er uns nicht allein vorn PC hängen. Wir machen au andere Sachen, wie en Abend Brettspiele, damals ma Erlebnisparks, usw. 

Hatt auch ma so nene Tag an den mich alles so genervt hat, in Geschichte n 5er, die Klasse hat mich übelst genervt, und wenn genau da müssen die Eltern da sein die mit einem drüber reden!

Ich würd mir für jeden auch so nen Vadder wünschen.

lg


----------



## Aromat05 (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich würd mir für jeden auch so nen Vadder wünschen.
> 
> lg


Ich hette mir auch so papa gewünscht ^^ meiner war nur besofen und hatt meine mutter geschlagen!

Zum glück sind wie den los meine mutter ist auch nicht viel da und wenn sie da ist hat sie keine zeit weil sie teilweise 2jobs hat ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn sie gut gelaut ist kommt sie auch mal ins zimmer und spielt mit mir wow ^^ 

auch wen sie nicht immer viel zeit hat ^^ 

Ich kenne aber auch freunde deren ihre elter sind nie da und machen auch nie was mit denen ^^


----------



## Thevike (14. März 2009)

Zum Thema Waffen:
Solange es Waffen gibt wird es auch jemanden geben, der sie verwendet.
Wenn es mal keine Waffen gibt wird jemand kommen und welche erschaffen.
Solange es Menschen (homo sapiens, sowas was heut zu Tage auf der Straße rumläuft, ich glaube an die Evolution) gibt werden sie sich gegenseitig töten.



Dracun schrieb:


> mal ne kleine aber dennoch interessante frage an euch.....
> könnt ihr etwas ändern an einem EgoShooter Verbot?? oder warum regt ihr euch so dermaßen darüber auf?
> 
> Das des passiert gut ... dumm gelaufen ....... mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen aber ändern kann man daran doch eh nix das die Politiker wieder aufschreien, die Bild nur Müll schreibt und jeder noch so kleine "Experte"seine Meinung dazu raus posaunen will
> ...



Gut. Dann meine Antwort:
Weil es Zeit wird.
Zocker/Gamer/Whatever sind seit es Spiele gibt eine Randgruppe, auch wenn sie längt keine Minderheit mehr sind. Ich will hier keinen auf Revoluzer machen, aber ich denke so langsam wird es Zeit das eine Volksgruppe auch mal ihre Stimmgewalt einsetzt. Medien, Politik und Pseudoprofessoren stemmen die Kluft zwischen Spielern und Nicht-Spielern doch immer weiter auf.

Die die spielen denken sich: "Das auf die Spiele schieben ergibt keinen Sinn."
Und die anderen werden immer mehr dahingehend gedrängt zu denken: "Die pösen Spiele sind an allem schuld!"

Ich geh mal davon aus das ich hier nicht nur Zuspruch verdiene, aber trotzdem kann es doch nicht permanent so weitergehen, das die Medien/Politik immer weiter ihre Hetzsprüche gegen die Spieler ablassen und die es sich gefallen lassen. Das ist eher genau das Gegenteil von dem, was alle erreichen wollen. Statt die Psyche von potenziellen Gewalttätern, die "Gewaltspiele" spielen zu entlasten, wird ihre Umwelt immer stärker gegen sie aufgestachelt.
Entweder Medien&Politik legen es auf eine Eskalation an, oder sie sind noch dümmer als ich bisher dachte.


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2009)

> ...
> Mein Die den wir waeren bloed?
> Das regt mich auf!
> Das kotzt mich an!
> ...


----------



## Stancer (14. März 2009)

Zocker sind ne Randgruppe, das hat nix damit zu tun, das es wenige sind, sondern eher damit, das sie nix zu sagen haben. Die meisten Zocker sind Jugendliche oder noch relativ Jung und haben null Einfluss in unserem Land.
Sowas ist halt Mob-Denkweise. Geh immer auf den, der sich nicht wehren kann. Wenn ein Prof. Dr. Dr. sagt "Killerspieler sind schuld" und nen 16 Jähriger dagegen sagt "Stimmt nicht".... wem glaubt man wohl ? Da spielt es keine Rolle ob der Prof. jemals solch ein Spiel gesehen hat.

Warte mal 20 Jahre, dann ist die erste Zocker-Generation selber in der Politik tätig und dann wirds solche Diskussionen eh nicht mehr geben.

Achja böses WoW : 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,613334,00.html

Wobei mit der Computersucht stimmt schon. Gerade in den reinen Grind-Games wie WoW eins ist, wird man als Spieler ja geradezu gezwungen mehrere Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Macht man es nicht, kann man seinen Account eigentlich direkt kündigen.

Werd aus dem Spiegel net so recht schlau. Mal schreiben sie "Die Eltern sind schuld" und dann wieder "KILLERSPIELE"


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Werd aus dem Spiegel net so recht schlau. Mal schreiben sie "Die Eltern sind schuld" und dann wieder "KILLERSPIELE"


haben das die selben Autoren verfasst musste mal darauf achten.
Die einen haben noch Blick für die Realität die anderen schreiben was der Pöbel lesen will


----------



## Zonalar (14. März 2009)

@ Dracun: Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg mit dem Erziehen deines Sohnes. ich hoffe du verbockst es nicht und nimmst dir den einen oder anderen Beitrag hier zu Herzen.

Dazu noch nen Spruch, der unser Pfarrer diesen Freitag uns präsentierte (Quelle kenn ich ned^^):
"Angst ist eine Fantasie, genau wie Glaube. Deshalb kann man Angst nur mit Glaube bekämpfen."
Und ich kann das echt bestätigen.

Wenn ich mal nen Sohn oder ne Tochter haben wird, werd ich ihr, wenn sie/er auch Cpu-Spiele spielen wird, wie wir heutzutage, dann such ich ihnen MINDESTENS nen anständiges Portal raus mit gescheiten Leuten wie ihr es seid^^

BTW: In meinem Beitrag befindet sich nicht die geringste Ironie, selbst in diesem Anhang nicht!


----------



## Zez (14. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dazu noch nen Spruch, der unser Pfarrer diesen Freitag uns präsentierte (Quelle kenn ich ned^^):
> "Angst ist eine Fantasie, genau wie Glaube. Deshalb kann man Angst nur mit Glaube bekämpfen."
> Und ich kann das echt bestätigen.
> 
> Wenn ich mal nen Sohn oder ne Tochter haben wird, werd ich ihr, wenn sie/er auch Cpu-Spiele spielen wird, wie wir heutzutage, dann such ich ihnen MINDESTENS nen anständiges Portal raus mit gescheiten Leuten wie ihr es seid^^


Tja, ich kann die Aussage nicht bestätigen - aber ist wohl eine Sache die jeder für sich fällen muss...

Und wie anstndig buffed.de + die Gesellschaft/Community ist, muss auch jeder für sich wissen - total objektiv.


----------



## Zonalar (14. März 2009)

eNunja, ich beschränke mich bei meiner aussage auch nur auf einen Teil der User...*g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Mein Opa sagt immer die Medien wären für alles Schuld. Kann mich dem aber nicht ganz anschließen... Im Grunde genommen stimmts aber auch, weil ja über die Medien alles verbreitet wird... komisch finde ich aber, warum jetzt auf einmal die grünen Autos um unsere Schule fahren, warum denn erst wenn was passiert ist?...


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @ Dracun: Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg mit dem Erziehen deines Sohnes. ich hoffe du verbockst es nicht und nimmst dir den einen oder anderen Beitrag hier zu Herzen.



Frage warum sollte i mir einige Beiträge zu Herzen nehmen?? und warum sollte i es net verbocken hast du den knall heute morgen net gehört??  Erklär mir bitte mal wie du auf diese Aussage kommst also finde es teilweise schon echt unverschämt wie andere leute meinen mir in die Erziehung rein reden wollen....wie sagtd a Atze Schröder immer wieder gerne


*Ja ne is Klar*


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Frage warum sollte i mir einige Beiträge zu Herzen nehmen?? und warum sollte i es net verbocken hast du den knall heute morgen net gehört??  Erklär mir bitte mal wie du auf diese Aussage kommst also finde es teilweise schon echt unverschämt wie andere leute meinen mir in die Erziehung rein reden wollen....wie sagtd a Atze Schröder immer wieder gerne
> 
> 
> *Ja ne is Klar*


ach komm Chef ned so schwer nehmen jetzt is die Zeit des Redens jeder redet jetzt alle zwar blind drauf los aber alle reden.


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. März 2009)

Der Vollständigkeit halber und weil hier so viel diskutiert wird, hier noch der Abschiedbrief, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man weiss, dass man in seinem Leben nicht mehr Glücklich werden kann, und sich von Tag zu Tag die Gründe dafür häufen, dann bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als aus diesem Leben zu verschwinden. Und dafür habe ich mich entschieden. Es gibt vielleicht Leute die hätten weiter gemacht, hätten sich gedacht “das wird schon”, aber das wird es nicht.

Man hat mir gesagt ich muss zur Schule gehen, um für mein leben zu lernen, um später ein schönes Leben führen zu können. Aber was bringt einem das dickste Auto, das grösste Haus, die schönste Frau, wenn es letztendlich sowieso für’n Arsch ist. Wenn deine Frau beginnt
dich zu hassen, wenn dein Auto Benzin verbraucht das du nicht zahlen kannst, und wenn du niemanden hast der dich in deinem scheiss Haus besuchen kommt!

Das einzigste was ich intensiv in der Schule beigebracht bekommen habe war, das ich ein Verlierer bin. Für die ersten jahre an der GSS stimmt das sogar, ich war der Konsumgeilheit verfallen, habe danach gestrebt Freunde zu bekommen, Menschen die dich nicht als Person, sondern als Statussymbol sehen. Aber dann bin ich aufgewacht! Ich erkannte das die Welt wie sie mir erschien nicht existiert, das sie eine Illusion war, die hauptsächlich von den Medien erzeugt wurde. Ich merkte mehr und mehr in was für einer Welt ich mich befand. Eine Welt in der Geld alles regiert, selbst in der Schule ging es nur darum. Man musste das neuste Handy haben, die neusten Klamotten, und die richtigen “Freunde”. hat man eines davon nicht ist man es nicht wert beachtet zu werden. Und diese Menschen nennt man Jocks. Jocks sind alle, die meinen aufgrund von teuren Klamotten oder schönen Mädchen an der Seite über anderen zu stehen. Ich verabscheue diese Menschen, nein, ich verabscheue Menschen.

Ich habe in den 18 Jahren meines Lebens erfahren müssen, das man nur Glücklich werden kann, wenn man sich der Masse fügt, der Gesellschaft anpasst. Aber das konnte und wollte ich nicht. Ich bin frei! Niemand darf in mein Leben eingreifen, und tut er es doch hat er die Konsequenzen zu tragen! Kein Politiker hat das Recht Gesetze zu erlassen, die mir Dinge verbieten, Kein Bulle hat das Recht mir meine Waffe wegzunehmen, schon gar nicht während er seine am Gürtel trägt.

Wozu das alles? Wozu soll ich arbeiten? Damit ich mich kaputtmaloche um mit 65 in den Ruhestand zugehen und 5 Jahre später abzukratzen?Warum soll ich mich noch anstrengen irgendetwas zu erreichen, wenn es letztendlich sowieso für’n Arsch ist weil ich früher oder später krepiere? Ich kann ein Haus bauen, Kinder bekommen und was weiss ich nicht alles. Aber wozu? Das Haus wird irgendwann abgerissen, und die Kinder sterben auch mal. Was hat denn das Leben bitte für einen Sinn? Keinen! Also muss man seinem Leben einen Sinn geben, und das mache ich nicht indem ich einem überbezahlten Chef im Arsch rumkrieche oder mich von Faschisten verarschen lasse die mir erzählen wollen wir leben in einer Volksherrschaft. Nein, es gibt für mich jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit meinem Leben einen Sinn zu geben, und die werde ich nicht wie alle anderen zuvor verschwenden! Vielleicht hätte mein Leben komplett anders verlaufen können. Aber die Gesellschaft hat nunmal keinen Platz für Individualisten. Ich meine richtige Individualisten, Leute die slebst denken, und nicht solche “Ich trage ein Nietenarmband und bin alternativ” Idioten!

Ihr habt diese Schlacht begonnen, nicht ich. Meine Handlungen sind ein Resultat eurer Welt, eine Welt die mich nicht sein lassen will wie ich bin. Ihr habt euch über mich lustig gemacht, dasselbe habe ich nun mit euch getan, ich hatte nur einen ganz anderen Humor! Von 1994 bis 2003/2004 war es auch mein Bestreben, Freunde zu haben, Spass zu haben. Als ich dann 1998 auf die GSS kam, fing es an mit den Statussymbolen, Kleidung, Freunde, Handy usw.. Dann bin ich wach geworden. Mir wurde bewusst das ich mein Leben lang der Dumme für andere war, und man sich über mich lustig machte. Und ich habe mir Rache geschworen! Diese Rache wird so brutal und rücksichtslos ausgeführt werden, dass euch das Blut in den Adern gefriert. Bevor ich gehe, werde ich euch einen Denkzettel verpassen, damit mich nie wieder ein Mensch vergisst! Ich will das ihr erkennt, das niemand das Recht hat unter einem faschistischen Deckmantel aus Gesetz und Religion in fremdes Leben einzugreifen!

Ich will das sich mein Gesicht in eure Köpfe einbrennt! Ich will nicht länger davon laufen! Ich will meinen Teil zur Revolution der Ausgestossenen beitragen!

Ich will R A C H E !

Ich habe darüber nachgedacht, dass die meisten der Schüler die mich gedemütigt haben schon von der GSS abgegangen sind. Dazu habe ich zwei Dinge zu sagen:
1. Ich ging nicht nur in eine klasse, nein, ich ging auf die ganze Schule.
Die Menschen die sich auf der Schule befinden, sind in keinem Falle unschuldig! Niemand ist das! In deren Köpfen läuft das selbe Programm welches auch bei den früheren Jahrgängen lief! Ich bin der Virus der diese Programme zerstören will, es ist völlig irrelewand wo ich da anfange.
2. Ein Grossteil meiner Rache wird sich auf das Lehrpersonal richten, denn das sind Menschen die gegen meinen Willen in mein Leben eingegriffen haben, und geholfen haben mich dahin zu stellen, wo ich jetzt stehe; Auf dem Schlachtfeld! Diese Lehrer befinden sich so gut wie alle noch auf dieser verdammten schule!

Das Leben wie es heute täglich stattfindet ist wohl das armseeligste was die Welt zu bieten hat!

S.A.A.R.T. - Schule, Ausbildung, Arbeit, Rente, Tod

Das ist der Lebenslauf eines “normalen” Menschen heutzutage. Aber was ist eigentlich normal? Als normal wird das bezeichnet, was von der Gesellschaft erwartet wird. Somit werden heutzutage Punks, Penner, Mörder, Gothics, Schwule usw. als unnormal bezeichnet, weil sie den allgemeinen Vorstellungen der Gesellschaft nicht gerecht werden, können oder wollen. Ich scheiss auf euch! Jeder hat frei zu sein! Gebt jedem eine Waffe und die Probleme unter den Menschen lösen sich ohne jedliche Einmischung Dritter. Wenn jemand stirbt, dann ist er halt tot. Und? Der Tod gehört zum Leben! Kommen die Angehörigen mit dem Verlust nicht klar, können sie Selbstmord begehen, niemand hindert sie daran!

S.A.A.R.T. beginnt mit dem 6. Lebensjahr hier in Deutschland, mit der Einschulung.

Das Kind begibt sich auf seine perönliche Sozialisationsstrecke, und wird in den darauffolgenden Jahren gezwungen sich der Allgemeinheit, der Mehrheit anzupassen. Lehnt es dies ab, schalten sich Lehrer, Eltern, und nicht zuletzt die Polizei ein. Schulpflicht ist die Schönrede von Schulzwang, denn man wird ja gezwungen zur Schule zu gehen. Wer gezwungen wird, verliert ein Stück seiner Freiheit. Man wird gezwungen Steuern zu zahlen, man wird gezwungen Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen einzuhalten, man wird gezwungen dies zu tun, man wird gewzungen das zu tun. Ergo: Keine Freiheit! Und sowas nennt man dann Volksherrschaft. Wenn das Volk hier herrschen würde, hiesse es Anarchie!

WERDET ENDLICH WACH - GEHT AUF DIE STRASSE - DAS HAT IN DEUTSCHLAND SCHONMAL FUNKTIONIERT!

Nach meiner Tat werden wieder irgendwelche fetten Politiker dumme Sprüche klopfen wie “Wir halten nun alle zusammen” oder “Wir müssen gemeinsam versuchen dies durchzustehen”. Doch das machen sie nur um Aufmerksmakeit zu bekommen, um sich selbst als die Lösung zu präsentieren. Auf der GSS war es genauso… niemals lässt sich dieses fette Stück Scheisse von Rektorin blicken, aber wenn Theater-aufführungen sind, dann steht sie als erste mit einem breiten Grinsen auf der Bühne und präsentiert sich der Masse!

Nazis, HipHoper, Türken, Staat, Staatsdiener, Gläubige…einfach alle sind zum kotzen und müssen vernichtet werden! (Den begriff “Türken” benutze ich für alle HipHopMuchels und Kleingangster; Sie kommen nach Deutschland weil die Bedingungen bei ihnen zu hause zu schlecht sind, weil Krieg ist… und dann kommen Sie nach Deutschland, dem Sozialamt der Welt, und lassne hier die Sau raus. Sie sollten alle vergast werden! Keine Juden, keine Neger, keine Holländer, aber Muchels! ICH BIN KEIN SCHEISS NAZI) Ich hasse euch und eure Art! Ihr müsst alle sterben!

Seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr wurde ich von euch allen verarscht! Nun müsst ihr dafür bezahlen!

Weil ich weiss das die Fascholizei meine Videos, Schulhefte, Tagebücher, einfach alles, nicht veröffentlichen will, habe ich das selbst in die Hand genommen.

Als letztes möchte ich den Menschen die mir was bedeuten, oder die jemals gut zu mir waren, danken, und mich für all dies Entschuldigen!

Ich bin weg… 

-------------------------------------------------
*Das war das letzte grosse was er geschrieben hatte.

Ich stimme in allen punken zu.*

-------------------------------------------------

Leider musste ich in den letzten Tagen, oder auch Wochen merken, das man sich sehr in Menschen täuschen kann. Selbst ich, von dem ich immer glaubte das er Menschen richtig einschätzen kann, habe mich getäuscht.
Namen, Gründe und solche Sachen nenne ich hier nicht, sie tun nichts zur Sache. Fakt ist: Menschen verändern sich. Oder: Menschen haben viele Gesichter.
Nun sitze ich hier, die Sonne brennt auf unser schwarzes Dach, und in meinem Zimmer ist es wie in der Hölle. Ich sitze hier an meinem Rechner, esse ein Eis und höre “Nothing” von “A”, ein Lied das mich an eine Bestimmte Person erinnert die ich liebe. Ich mache mir Gedanken, überlege was die anderen jetzt wohl machen; Meine Familie hat Besuch und sitzt unten im Garten, meine “Freunde” sind warscheinlich im Freibad, …das Freibad; Ein Ort an den ich schon lange nicht mehr gehe, “zu öffentlich” mein Argument, will den Menschen aus dem Weg gehen, um nicht noch mehr Scheiße zu erleben. Die Scheiße; Sie hat sich gelegt, wie ein Strum der Alles zerfetzt, und nun nur noch ein Regen ist und gelegentlich einige Keller vollaufen lässt. Damals war es schlimmer, das 5-8 Schuljahr war das extremste, jetzt hat es sich gelegt, es ist nict mehr so schlimm. Doch die Wunden sind geblieben, nicht nur Körperliche, nein, meist seeliche Wunden, und die Frage: Warum hat man das getan quält mich ebenfalls noch heute. Die meisten wissn es nicht, dachten ich ging jeden Tag zur Schule, mache nicht mit und geh wieder nach Hause. Das einzigste Mal das etwas wirklich nach aussen drang, war als man mir einen glühenden Fahrradschlüssel auf die Hand presste…da hat der Schulleiter Anzeige erstattet. Das wars dann aber auch. Von den anderen Dingen wollte niemand was sehehn, oder sie hat niemand gesehen. Sehen…ich überlege gerade wie es auf dieser Welt wäre wenn niemand etwas sehen würde… wären dann alle Menschen gleich? Jedenfallswürde niemand auf deine Kleidung achten,du selber warscheinlich auch nicht. Wie auch immer…
So, das war das was mich in dieser Stunde beschäftigt hat.
link post comment

Tiefpunkt [May. 23rd, 2005|09:03 pm]
[ mood | angry ]
[ music | Wizo - Nazificker ]

Morgen ist der 24te, Dienstag…und was ist? NICHTS!!!
Ich hasse es, ich hasse es immer der Doofmann für alle zu sein. Ich hasse es immer als Depp hingestellt zu werden. Ich hasse es immer das Individoum zu sein, welches als überflüssig erscheint, aber ich hasse es noch viel mehr wenn man versucht mich zu hintergehen…LH !!! Was glaubst du wer du bist? Was glaubst du was du dir erlaube darfst? Woher nimmst du dir das recht meine Luft zu atmen? Was ist mit dir los? Ich sag dir was mit dir los ist: Ich denke du kannst es nicht ertragen das selbst der dumme Bastian mal Erfolge zu verzeichnen hat. Ich denke das dein Ego es nicht zulassen will. Weisst du was mein Ego sagt? Es sagt töte LH, aber mein Hirn rät davon ab. Ich höre auf mein Hirn. Die Frage ist wie lange noch.

Ich bin fertig mit der Welt, fühle mich von ihr verstoßen und hoffe auf Veränderung. Doch wie definiert sich eine solche Veränderung? Oder noch wichtiger: Was tue ich hier eigentlich?

Mann mann mann…

--------------------------------------------------

Heute nach der Schule zu nem Kumpel gefahren, erst was für die Schule erledigt und danach bissl geballert.
o.O … steht er da an sonem Druckluftteil und steckt nen Kupferroh oben auf die Pistole. Dann nimmt der Kerl so ca. 15cm lange Nägel mit Filzstücken dran, und steckt die ins Rohr. Pfufffff! Mann gingen die Teile ab, hat der Junge die ganze Zeit ins Scheunentor geschossen. Dann konnte ich endlich meinen Colt testen, war nen bissel lahm, aber schön 
Sonst war nix.

-------------------------------------------------

Joa, war inna Schule…hab ne 6 wiederbekomm, weil ich den kompletten Scheiss nicht in type3 sondern in type2 geschrieben habe…fuck, hab nicht richtig hingeguckt!
Dann habsch versucht den Colt fertig zumachen…naja, war wohl nix, also ab zum Waffenladen, der hat mir dann gesagtd as mein DoubleAction System im Arsch ist…naja…single reicht mir. Dann noch 50 .380er mitgenommen und nach hause. Jetzt stimmt was mit meinem Server nicht und ich muss die Leute mal fragen was der Scheiss denn soll…
Sonst war nix grossartiges.
link post comment

[May. 16th, 2005|08:36 pm]
[ mood | annoyed ]
[ music | KMFDM - Ultra ]

So, was habe ich heute gemacht…bis ca. 1 Uhr gepennt, dann gefrühstückt und danach direkt zum Mittagessen. Dann an den PC, aber immerwieder aufgestanden, weil ich vor Langeweile nicht wusste wohin.
Ja, lol dann ist natürlich mein Colt direkt in Arsch geganen…ist ja immer so wenn ich mir was zulege…

Überlege mir die Schule nächstes Jahr einfach zu schmeißen, damit ich diese Fressen nicht mehr sehen, diese Stimmen nicht mehr hören muss. KA ob ich das tun soll…
link 12 comments|post comment

Der heutige Tag [May. 15th, 2005|10:24 pm]
[ mood | angry ]
[ music | - ]

So, hab nun endlich meine Python, und damit meine ich keine Schlange 
Hatten heute Training, und auf einmal spinnt meine Waffe total, geht da nach 6 Schuss das Gas aus’m Mag…und nicht nur meine war defekt, eine andere hat sich noch überhitzt, weil der Kerl die kaputte Sicherung überbrückt hat o.O
Ja…ansonsten halt alles Scheiße, ich weiss einfach nicht mehr was ich machen soll, ich komm nicht vorwärts. Soll ichs noch weiter versuchen? Oder in einer Woche alles beenden? Oder, oder, oder…
Mit Nadine gehts auch nicht voran…Schuld ist doch nur diese kranke HipHop Musik, die sich die Kiddies allemenn reinziehen…da muss man doch geistig kirre im Kopf werden und nur noch Scheisse erzählen.
ICH HASSE ALLES!!!
Was soll der ganze Scheiss eigentlich??? Bin ich auf diese verdammte Welt gekommen um der Idiot von nebenan zu sein, mein Leben lang? Was soll ich hier? Was sollen wir eigentlich alle hier?
link 1 comment|post comment

Mein Leben… [May. 15th, 2005|12:05 pm]
[ mood | frustrated ]
[ music | Arch enemy - Kill with power ]

Je länger ich über das Leben nachdenke, desto mehr merke ich wie sinnlos es eigentlich ist. … Jemand wird geboren, hat 6 Jahre lang ein schönes Leben, wird dann aber eingeschult. Dann hat er unbewusst eine Wahl zu treffen; bleibe ich wie ich bin, oder passe ich mich den anderen an? Genauer gesagt Bleibe ich stark oder werde ich zum Verräter meiner Selbst? Hat man sich nun dafür entschieden standhaft zu bleiben, wird man ausgelacht, weil man andere Sachen sagt, weil man anders aussieht, oder andere Musik hört, weil man andere Interessen hat. Das geht dann so, 4 Jahre lang, und dann denkt unser 10 Jähriges Kind: Nun komme ich ja zum Glück auf eine andere Schule, dann wird’s endlich besser! Und was ist? ARSCHLECKEN! Es wird alles nur noch extremer! Das Motto der weiterführenden Schulen: Zieh mit oder geh für immer unter!
Dann lebt man also so vor sich hin, in der Hoffnung den ganzen Müll in irgendeiner Form durchzustehen, um später ein besseres Leben führen zu können.
…
Dann gehts also weiter: Entweder du bekommst erst gar keinen Job, oder du arbeitest dich für einen lächerlichen Lohn bis du 65 bist kaputt. Vielleicht gründest du eine Familie, tust also anderen Menschen den ganzen Scheiss auch an. Vielleicht baust du ein Haus, welches du vermutlich nie abbezahlen kannst…jedenfalls stehst du dann da, alt und runzelig, vllt noch 20 Jahre zu leben. Was machst du? Du fängst an über dein bisheriges Leben nachzudenken, und du merkst: Warum habe ich mir das alles angetan??? Was habe ich denn jetzt vom Leben? NICHTS!
link 3 comments|post comment

Schule geht los… [Apr. 4th, 2005|09:53 pm]
[ mood | okay ]
[ music | Rammstein - Morgenstern ]

Heute war nach 2 Wochen wieder Schule, musste ich nen Erdkunde Test schreiben, übers Ruhrbegiet… . Lol, da fällt mir ein, dass ich einmal eine EKTest nachschreiben musste, und die dumme setzt mich in’ Kartenraum, looooool.
In SoWi gabs dann erstmal neue Fachvokanlen, und bei “Populismus” sprach der Lehrer kurz über Josepf Goebbels, und ich denk ich hör nicht richtig als sich eine der ältesten da im Kurs meldet und fragt wer das denn ist… Meine Fresse, soviel sollte man doch über die Geschichte seines Landes wissen, oder??? Aber es ist ja wohl “uncoool” von sowas bescheid zu wissen.

Als wir vor der Halle aufn Sportlehrer gewartet haben habsch gesehen das Alice Cooper uns besuchen kommt, mal gucken, vllt geh ich hin  

So um kurz vor 5 kamen dann 2 Kumpels, und wir sind mitm Rennrad raus, auf halber Strecke haben wir uns dann erstmal bei McDonalds reingesetzt. Sind dann so um die 50Km gefahren.
link 3 comments|post comment

Holland [Apr. 3rd, 2005|05:36 pm]
[ mood | bored ]
[ music | Nix, aber höre irgendwelche Nachbarn reden... ]

So, bin wieder da, sind zum Campingplatz gefahren…meine Fresse hat sich das da verändert… viel zu viel los da, und das wird noch mehr. Aber die vergraulen wir an Pfingsten bestimmt 
Die Wirtschaft hatte wieder offen, und dann haben wir uns alle ne Pommes bestellt.

Danach sind wir nach Denekamp gefahren und haben Tee und son Zeugs gekauft, hab ich mir noch nen Ring zugelegt, für 4€

War eine einzige Baustelle da, bin ja mal gespannt wie das da Pfingsten aussieht.
link post comment

Ferien zu Ende [Apr. 3rd, 2005|10:48 am]
[ mood | depressed ]
[ music | Creed - My own prison ]

Morgen geht Schule wieder los…Bullshit.
Wie schnell 2 Wochen doch vergehen können…
Was habe ich so gemacht? Also die Ferien begannen mit unserem 1. Skirm, dazu kam ein anderes Team ausm Ruhrgebiet zu uns, wir spielten von Mittags bis Abends.
Dann war eigentlich nichts Besonderes bis zum Ende, wir haben uns halt mit ein paar Leuten getroffen, ein paar mal gegrillt. Ich habe keine Lust mehr mit denen was zu machen…meine Fresse, was zwei Jahre Altersunterschied doch ausmachen können. Ich will mich nicht mehr mit ihren pubertären Problemen auseinandersetzen, will nicht der Idiot sein, will alleine sein.
Gegen Ende der Ferien, am 01.04.2005 um genau zu sein, sind wir nach Ohne gefahren, um mit SACS zu skirmen, haben sogar höher gewonnen als bei den Ruhrgebietlern, alle Runden für uns entschieden.
Dann habe ich mir in den Ferien noch eine MP5-SD6 AEG bestellt, und denen gesagt das ich am 2. April überweise…und was ist? Ein Kerl kommt nicht um mir meine alte G36c abzukaufen, und jetzt fehlt die Knete…super!

Ich fahre gleich mit Familie zum Campingplatz, ich bin ja mal gespannt was der neue Besitzer da fabriziert…ich hoffe es bleint ein schöner Campingplatz, indem die Natur im Vordergrund steht, und nicht sone beschissene Wellneskacke, indem sich irgendwelche Bonzen den Arsch hinterhertragen lassen und sich dann “Luxuscamper” nennen.
Wir werden sehen.
link 2 comments|post comment

Mathe,Kino,Airsoft [Mar. 16th, 2005|12:43 pm]
[ mood | confused ]

Komm grad von der Schule…besser gesagt ausm Kino, haben “Sophie Scholl” geguckt. Der Film ist im Großen und Ganzen eher langweilig, aber dramaturgisch ziemlich gut gemacht. Vorm Kino eben 2-Stunden Mathe geschrieben und dann halt ins Kino.
Um halb 3 gehts zum training, da wir am Samstag ein Skirm haben.
link 3 comments|post comment

Die letzte Woche [Mar. 7th, 2005|08:53 pm]
[ mood | tired ]
[ music | Eminem - Like toy soldiers (Instrumental) ]

Joa, nun wollt ich auch mal wieder was schreiben. Fang ich mal beim letzten Wochenende an. Hatten Oma und Opa Goldene Hochzeit…boah KOTZ! Ich wollte eigentlich unter keinen Umständen dahin, weil ich mit dem Teil der Familie eigentlich wenig Kontakt habe, und über was soll man mit denen reden…kp…
So, dann hat mich meine Mutter quasi gezwungen und einfach nicht hingehen kann man ja nicht wirklich machen…
Ich also dahin und Fotos gemacht, hatten da die Männer/Jungs alle Anzüge an…mich bekommst da ja nicht rein  Hat natürlich keinem gefallen das ich da meine “Alttagskleidung” anhatte. Danach wieder nach Hause, gewartet, bis ich dann in die Kirche durfte… hab ich mir das da mal angehört…loool was der Kerl da von sich gegeben hat war der letzte Müll… Hatten se da son Motto “Auf Tuchfühlung…” Sagte er dann das die Kirche das Kreuz entsprechend dem Motto gestaltet haben… ham se da son Lappen drübergehängt.. HaHa, ich hätte echt laut loslachen könn als er das erzählte, aber habs mir mal verkniffen. Danach gings dann in son Café, hatte schon genug als ich ausm Wagen raus bin… . Na, denk da musste jetzt durch. Hab ich mich zu meiner anderen Oma gesetzt und 2 Sekt mit ihr getrunken…danach an anderen Tisch und ich war kurz davor nach Hause zu laufen. Nachm Essen lockerte sich dann aber alles, und es gab reichlich zu trinken  Wollte dann am Ende gar nicht mehr weg, stand mit einem meiner Cousins am Tisch und war am gröhlen…rofl

Joa, dann hieß es wieder: Schule! Hatte aber Glück, ham die uns wegen Lehrermangel nach der 4. freigegeben. Dann bin ich nach hause, hab nen bisschen für CS1.6 rumgemappt(www.maps.stay-different.de)

Sonst war eigentlich nicht großartiges in der Woche. Durfte mir dann noch wie üblich irgendwelche Scheisse anhören, wie “Hey guckt mal! Da ist der Matrix-Mann!” Looooool, Nichtwisser!
link post comment

KP [Sep. 15th, 2004|06:45 pm]
[ mood | okay ]
[ music | Amerika - Rammstein ]

Heute nach der Schule watt gegessen, dann 2 Stunden gepennt, wieder was gegessen und vorn PC gesetzt. Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit!
link 7 comments|post comment

Airsoft [Sep. 10th, 2004|11:29 pm]
[ mood | okay ]
[ music | Brute - KMFDM ]

Wir haben heute für ungefähr 220€ Softairwaffen und Munnition gekauft. Nu sind wa mal endlich wieder aufgersüstet.
Hatten gestern Training, dann ist noch eine gun in Arsch gegangen. Auf unserer HP (www.s-i-c-k.de.vu) sind n paar neue pics.

Sonst war heut nix los.

---------------------------------------



Also erstmal vorweg: 
SOLLTE DIESER BEITRAG NICHT DEN BOARDREGELN ENTSPRECHEN, BITTE LÖSCHEN!!! 

DAS HIER IST NICHT ALS ANKÜNDIGUNG ODER SCHÖNGEREDE ZU VERSTEHEN!!! 

Also Hallo, 
...wo soll ich anfangen... vielleicht im 7. Schuljahr: Ich war in eine Klasse, in der ich 3 gute Freunde hatte. Ich bin pappen geblieben. 
Dann kam ich in eine andere Klasse, wo die Leute schon was besser waren als vorher. Mit der Klasse machte ich das 7. und das 8. Schuljahr. Im 8. blieb ich wieder pappen. 
In der Klasse in der ich jetzt bin ist es einfach scheisse. 
Die Kinder sind zur Hälfte kindisch oder Halbstark. 
Nur wenige sind in Ordnung. 
Aber nun zurück zur 7.(2)Klasse: 
Ich denke das der ganze Dreck damit anfing, das einer von der Hauptschule (Ich bin auf real) nach Schulschluss zur unserer Schule kam, und mich schlagen wollte, keine Ahnung warum, vielleicht hat ihm meine Gesicht nicht gepasst, oder ich stand auf seinem Schatten. 
Ich habe mich versteckt, seitdem hatte Ich Angst. Diese Angst schlägt so langsam in Wut um. Ich fresse die ganze Wut in mich hinein, um sie irgendwann auf einmal rauszulassen, und mich an all den Arschl**hern zu rächen, die mir mein Leben versaut haben. Ich meine diese "ganz harten", die meinen sie müssten mit 12 in der Ecke stehen und sich zuqualmen. Das sin die die immer nur auf die schwächeren gehen können. 

Für die, die es noch nicht genau verstanden haben: Ja, es geht hier um Amoklauf! 

Ich weiss selber nicht woran ich bin, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter, bitte helft mir.

---------------------------------------------

Darauf das comment :

mh... dir da weiterhelfen kann wohl von hier so wirklich keiner... 

nur soviel: (das ist ausschliesslich meine meinung, obs nu richtig ist oder nicht, k.a.) 
also, ich denke, gewaltphantasien oder aggressive gedanken sind etwas ganz normales, gehören zur psychohygiene, m.e. 
jeder von uns kennt das doch, "ich drehe ihm/ihr den hals um!" oder ähnliche gedanken... 

----------------------------------------------

Nach ca. 2 jahren hat der dann das geschrieben :

Hmmmmmm...oh mann! 
Da gebe ich mal meinen Namen bei google ein und komme auf sowas... 
Dachte diesen Post von mir gäbs gar net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja was soll ich sagen, mir gehts besser. Ich bin nun im 10ten Schuljahr und denke ich schaffs. Danach gehst warscheinlich zum Bund, mal gucken ob ich da dann eine Ausbildung anfange. 

o.O wenn ich mir meinen Post mal wieder durchlese kommt mir das echt bissl dämlich vor^^ 
Ich denke ich habe damals wohl etwas übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klar ist man bei sowas sauer, aber ich habe gemerkt das ich letztendlich selbst Schuld hatte das ich 2 mal sitzen geblieben bin. 

Na dann, liebe Grüsse 
Resistant 

achja: Ich musste mich neu anmelden, da mein anderer Nick nicht funktionierte..ka warum. 

Wer jetzt denkt ich sei nen "Betrüger", dem kann ich meine "Echtheit" gerne per mail beweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
resistantx@stay-differnt.de
Das war alles was ich weiss..und hatte.

An die seite http://www.das-beratungsnetz.de die tips mit sie können ihn verstehen sind imba..ohne scheiss..
Grossen Kino...
So wie es aussiet wussten wohl viele was passiert..aber keiner hatte geglaubt das es es echt macht...
Sagte auch einer der bessten freunde....


----------



## Syane (15. März 2009)

Öhm ...wie du stimmst in allen Punkten zu? Hast du keine eigene Meinung? Oder kupferst du das so einfach darauf?

Wenn dem so ist ...wenn dein leben auch kacke war ab der oerschule ...wieso schreibst du hier noch und hast nicht schon mit 18 selbstmord begangen .- dumme Aussage ... klar teilweise kann man ihm sicherlich zustimmen ...aber rechtfertigt sein Hass auf Türken nicht den Mord an nem beispielsweise deutschen Mädchen. Wenn man nach seiner Aussage geht ... und dann entschuldigt er sich bei Menschen die mal "kurz gut " zu ihm waren ...die die er abgeknallt hat kannte er nicht ..behauptet aber es sind schlechte menschen ohne sie zu kennen ..evtl währen diese auch "gut" zu ihm gewesen ....


...dies, wenn man davon ausgeht das der Brief echt ist. Wovon ich jezt mal ausgehe...


Ansonsten krasser Text.


----------



## Aromat05 (15. März 2009)

RomanGV1 Ich finde ihrigen wie das du das gut heisst was die da machen O.o


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. März 2009)

Nein das sagte ich nicht.
Falls es so rüberkommt...aber ich war in der selben lage..
Und kann es verstehen..wie auch viele andere auch..auch wenn es sich seltsam anhören sollte.

Ok..ich glaub ich rücke damit mal raus...

Ihm gings so wie mir damals..
Ich hatte noch härtere scheisse durchgemacht.
Und wollte auch ne schule platt machen..
Aber ich war zu laut zu haus, als ich es meiner Familie sagte..Was ich machen werde/vor hatte..
Am nächsten tag klingelte die Polizei..und ich hatte den arsch offen..
Jetzt hab ich nur noch angst attaken....kozt massiv an..
Die hatten mich früh wach gemacht..ich wusste gar nicht was das sollte..
Dann hatte ich handschellen an..die so fest wahren das mein blut nicht mehr geflossen ist...
Dann waren wir endlich auf der wache angekommen..man war das damals alles peinlich..
Alles weill nen paar >>scheisskinder<< unter meinem offenen fenter standen...

Dann wurde ich in nen kleinen raum gesteckt..mit nem kleinen tisch..und 2 stühlen..( nicht mehr so klar alles)
Nach so gefühlten 2 stunden(oder länger?ka.) kam nen Polizist rein..und sagte : Und wissen sie warum sie hier sind????
Ich sagte die warheit : NEIN warum bin ich hier??!?!Was soll das??
Nachdem die gemerkt hatten das ich echt nicht wusste was die von mir wollten (Ich wusste ja nicht das mich jemand hörte)...sagten sie es selber :
Sie sind hier weill..sie sagten sie wissen woher sie eine pistole herbekommen..und sie haben gesagt sie wollen in eine schule rein.und die >>schweine<< alle umbringen als rache...

Ja...da sas ich da..und dachte mir...omg..blutdruck....ich bin fertig...
Ich machte ihnen klar das es nur spass war und ich nur nett mit einem familienmitglied geredet hatte..
Alles nur schauspiel.....

Ich war aus der sache draussen..und habe seidem angst vor bullen^^
Wie kommt es das man daran denkt amok zu laufen??
Das ist sehr einfach..
Ich war der der immer gerecht ist..nicht raucht nicht trinkt...und nicht mit anderen spielt weill ich angst hatte das meine sachen dreckig werden..etc...
Die merken das ich..."weiter" bin..und da ich nicht mitrauche..ZACK auf die fresse..
Das ging jeden tag so...
Sogar in der grundschule hat mir meine lehrerin auf den kopf geschlagen fasst jeden tag..im unterricht..
Und sie hatte massive harte ringe an der hand..ich hatte immer an meinen hinterkopf gefasst weill ich dachte ich blute...und die schmertzen....
In der Real...angekommen war ich der der sein brötchen in der ecke am baum gegessen hatte.
Mit schönen büschen um mich herrum....
Immer suchen DIE mich auf..und schlugen mir die fresse ein...jeden tag...
Nach langer zeit..bin ich sogar zum lehrer hin..und sagte an was los ist...
Darauf hin kam das trokene comentar : Das machen die nicht ohne grund....du bist bestimmt SELBER drann schuld.....

Danke nochmal...an die tollen lehrer und an die noch tolleneren halbstarken...die zeigen müssen wie hart ihre faust ist..


So jetzt wisst ihr relativ...viel über mich....
Ich oute mich da das eh nur internet ist.

Ich habe noch immer massiv viel hass und abscheu in mir...
Und...naja..die zeit heillt KEINE wunden...is so..

*Aber ich habe einen sicheren weg gefunden Stress und hass abzubauen..
Mit Rollenspielen..
Fable..Mass Effect..ich bin nicht so grosser fan von shootern...
Und habe einen PC erst mit 21 jahren gekauft.
Davor hatte ich nichts zu spielen....

Was ich damit sagen will...es liegt nicht an dämlichen spielen..wenn man sowas vor hat..oder gemacht hatt..
Das games aufm PC sind, bei fasst jedem müsste klar sein...
Genau so wie wasser und brot heutzutage.*


----------



## Syane (15. März 2009)

Verstehen kann ichs auch ..an einiegen stellen habe ich mir gedacht ...HEY ! Das kennst du , so denkst du doch auch? Aber ich verspüre nicht das gefühl Leute zu töten...Er hat Recht in einiegen Dingen .... aber das rechtfertigt nicht sein Handeln...und insofern hat er gegen sein "Der mensch ist frei und hat die Freiheit selbst zu entscheiden" verstoßen ...denn er hat für seine 15 Opfer bestimmt ..nicht mehr weiterzuleben. Wenn er nicht mehr weiterleben wollte ..OKAY, dafür hätte er nur einmal in seinen Kopf schießen brauchen.


----------



## Vanth1 (15. März 2009)

Ist doch komplett krank,solche Menschen gehören gefoltert und dan todesstrafe.Hätten die verdient,wenn sie nicht mit leben klar kommen sollen sie 
sich halt selber töten oder verstümmeln.Seelische probleme uhh uhh...pussys heulsuse


----------



## Syane (15. März 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ist doch komplett krank,solche Menschen gehören gefoltert und dan todesstrafe.Hätten die verdient,wenn sie nicht mit leben klar kommen sollen sie
> sich halt selber töten oder verstümmeln.Seelische probleme uhh uhh...pussys heulsuse



Ich schätze mal ..wegen solcher Menschen wie dir hat er den Amoklauf gemacht ...wenn das ernst gemeint war ~~


Sein Leben war wohl Folter genug..hmhmhm (Für ihn ..man steckt ja nicht drinn)


----------



## Vanth1 (15. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal ..wegen solcher Menschen wie dir hat er den Amoklauf gemacht ...wenn das ernst gemeint war ~~
> 
> 
> Sein Leben war wohl Folter genug..hmhmhm (Für ihn ..man steckt ja nicht drinn)


wieso wie ich?ich denke er häts verdient,er gefährdet andere menschen also muss er weg dafür das der rest leben kann.
Für das größere wohl?


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1548227

Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen...
Hier oben im thema steht alles zur MEINER person..
Hf noch..

Und ich bin mir sehr sicher das noch viel mehr amok laufen werden.
Weill es in den schulen immer beschissener wird/geworden ist.

Schon als ich mal vor nen paar tagen am kindergarten war (Haltestelle buss)
Da war nen kind...mit zittriger hand..und fragte mich nach ner KIPPE!!!!
Nen anderer hatte ne Prielflasche dabei..wo alk drinn war..und war angetrunken..
Was geht in dem land hier nur ab!!??!


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (15. März 2009)

Das sehr viel mehr Amok laufen werden glaube ich auch, aber bei jedem weiteren Amoklauf werden dann Leute mit problemen nochmehr fertig gemacht und nochmehr werden ein grund haben Amok zu laufen, da man das als einzigen ausweg findet damit gerechtigkeit getan wird.
"Hast im Fernseher gesehen? Genauso ein Psycho wie du! Wirst nun auch eine Waffe besorgen und Amok laufen? Uns erschiessen?" und die Person kriegt eins aufs Maul und wird aufm Boden geworfen, getreten und ausgelacht. (wie immer)

Verständlich kann man es dann denen auch nicht machen, für sie sind Opfer einfach Opfer und bleiben Opfer. Kannst denen nicht sagen sie sollen auf seine gefühle achten, weil sie dann erst recht nochmehr gründe haben werden einen auszulachen.


apropos Kinder und rauchen..
Schonmal von 13Jährigen Mädchen auf der Strasse Sex angeboten bekommen, wenn man sie dafür nach Hause nimmt und Alk und was zu kiffen gibt?
Währe sie in finanzieller notlage und ist von Zuhause abgehauen, könnte man das noch verstehen das sie um die runden kommen will, aber die will ja einfach nur was zu Kiffen haben und Alkohol und bietet dafür ihren Körper. -.-Sie sagte das ganz nett und machte auch keinen eindruck irgendwie von was abhängig zu sein.. Einfach ein ganz normales Mädchen.
Ich hätte sie nach hause nehmen sollen, adresse rausfinden und Eltern anrufen bzw Polizei. Naja aber in dem moment hat man so ein ekel, da will man einfach das sie sich verpisst und einem nie wieder im blickfeld kommt.
Da sag ich.. Was ist los mit dieser Welt?


----------



## glacios (15. März 2009)

@RomanGV1
Krasse Geschichte. Obs stimmt oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt, trotzdem kann man denke ich doch sehen wie leicht Pubertierende (<- das ist meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste Kriterium für einen Amoklauf) sich bereit dazu erklären.
Wenn ich auf meine Jugend zurückblicke, gibt es auch einige Dinge, die ich so sicher niemals mehr machen würde. Alkohol, Rauchen, sind zwar relativ harmlos, hab ich aber letzen Endes doch nur aus Gruppenzwang und anderen unlogischen hormongesteuerten Gründen getan.
Heute trinke ich gar keinen Alkohol mehr und muss mich auch nicht mehr beweisen. 
Ich denke, dass das der Grund ist, warum du dich zum Positiven verändert hast. Du bist einfach fähig (richtig) zu reflektieren. Pubertierende sind einfach noch nicht richtig "zurechnungsfähig".

Woher hast du eigentlich das Abscheidsschreiben? Mir war nicht einmal bekannt, dass er ein soclhes verfasst haben soll. Fake?


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. März 2009)

Nein alle einträge und sein YouTube acc..My Video ACC..foreneinträge wurden alle von der polizei gelöscht.
Die haben fasst alles ausm i-net gelöscht.
Manche sachen sind noch im google catche weill se da nicht ran kommen.

Das orginal Video is nen bischen härter..
Zuerst bekommt er ne kugel ins bein..
Nachdem er siet...fuck..das wird nix mehr.. versucht er hochzu kommen bekommt aber nen kopfschuss..(sie wie es sausiet.)
Der film wurde so geändert das jeder denkt er selber war es..(+ Ton)
Er wurde teuer verkauft...und halt geändert..warum und dwas das soll..ka.
Kann sein das es zu schlimm ist zu sagen..Ich (Polizist) hab nen 17 Jährigen erschossen. (Obwohl es leider richtig war)

Habe ich im Handy Video gesehen auf YouTube...was in ca 3 minuten gelöscht war...

Alles sehr seltsam...was in den medien abgeht..
Kinder die noch verstört da langlaufen..werden vor die camera gezogen..und gezwungen über ihn zu berichten.
Die schnappen sich jeden der da auf der strasse geht...

Die sind so "geil" auf "krasse" aussagen der jugendlichen und kinder...
Ich  kenne jemanden der da wohnt.--der sagte es mir...sowas krasses gab es lange nicht mehr...

Schon arm..schlimmer wie die BILD...

ps.Ich glaube der 2te YouTube acc is noch aktiv..da haben auch schon viele runtergeschieben sowas wie :
Haste gut gemacht..ruhe in freiden und so...andere nutzen es als anlaufstelle für kranke pläne...


Da wird einem auch klar warum die alles löschen wollen....(Hitlers Leiche sag ich nur-wer sich auskennt--)
------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------

Winnenden: Polizei-Panne bei Ermittlung nach Amoklauf
Posted by D.Grunwald On März - 13 - 2009
(Winnenden) - Zwei Tage nach dem Amoklauf in Winnenden haben die Polizei und das Innenministerium in Baden-Württemberg eine schwere Ermittlungspanne eingeräumt. Auf dem beschlagnahmten PC des 17-jährigen Todesschützen sei doch kein Hinweis auf eine Ankündigung der Tat gefunden worden, so die Polizei. Es sei nicht auszuschließen, dass Tim K. die Ankündigung von einem anderen Computer abgesetzt habe. Laut Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass er seine Tat vom Computer eines Freundes aus versendet hat.

Wie es zu der anderslautenden Aussage von Baden-Württembergs Innenminister Heribert Rech kommen konnte, ist noch unklar, sagte ein Polizeisprecher der dpa. «Eventuell war das ein Übermittlungsfehler.» Die Polizei will nun Zeugen vernehmen, die den Chat-Eintrag gesehen haben wollen.

Zudem wollte die Polizei im Laufe des Tages erneut die beiden Jugendlichen vernehmen, die der Polizei von dem Chat berichtet hatten. Eine Pressekonferenz war für Freitag dem Sprecher zufolge zunächst nicht vorgesehen.

Erste Zweifel an der angeblichen Tatankündigung des Amokläufers waren am Donnerstagnachmittag aufgekommen, nachdem der Betreiber der Internetseite krautchan.net mitgeteilt hatte, bei dem vom baden-württembergischen Innenminister Heribert Rech (CDU) auf einer Pressekonferenz am Vormittag präsentierten Internetchat handele es sich um eine Fälschung.

Der Chatroom-Eintrag des Täters in der Nacht zuvor begann nach Angaben Rechs mit den Worten: «Scheiße Bernd, es reicht mir. Ich habe dieses Lotterleben satt». Es sei «immer dasselbe - alle lachen mich aus, niemand erkennt mein Potenzial». Mit den Worten «Ich meine es ernst» habe der 17-Jährige seine Amoklaufdrohung untermauert. Auf dem auf krautchan.net dagegen abgebildeten angeblichen Original ist davon nichts zu lesen. Rech zufolge bekam die Polizei den Hinweis auf den Chatroom vom Vater eines Jugendlichen aus Bayern.


http://www.europahoster.com/politik/winnen...-nach-amoklauf/

Seltsam....

--------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------

Winnenden: Eine Stadt will zur Ruhe kommen
Posted by D.Grunwald On März - 14 - 2009
(Winnenden) - Drei Tage nach dem schrecklichen Amoklauf von Winnenden mit insgesamt 16 Toten wollen die Einwohner der Kleinstadt zur Ruhe kommen. Ein Stück Alltag ist am Samstag bereits wieder in die 28 000 Einwohner zählende Stadt zurückgekehrt. Schüler der Albertville-Realschule holen die Sachen, die sie wegen des Amoklaufs zurücklassen mussten, von dem benachbarten Gymnasium ab. Und auch in den schmalen Gassen der Innenstadt findet wie jede Woche ein Markt statt, Menschen strömen in die Geschäfte, trinken ihren Kaffee in den zahlreichen Straßencafes.

Auf den ersten Blick scheint es ein ganz normaler Samstag in Winnenden zu sein - doch sind auch am Wochenende noch der Amoklauf und die Trauer um die Opfer weiter präsent. «Es ist alles so schrecklich. Aber jetzt muss es irgendwie auch weiter gehen», sagt eine Passantin.

Inzwischen sind die Medienvertreter, die seit Mittwoch die Stadt regelrecht belagern, vielen Bürgern geradezu lästig. «Lasst uns doch einfach in Ruhe», schreit eine Frau, als ein Kamerateam sie auf der Straße anspricht. Immer wieder kommt es zu Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen gegen Journalisten, viele Menschen suchen ein Ventil für ihre Trauer.

Am Freitag soll ein Fotograf von Trauernden an der Schule bespuckt worden sein. «Es gab eben einfach auch viele schwarze Schafe, die einfach draufgehalten haben», sagt ein ZDF-Reporter. Da seien die Aggressionen einiger Bewohner nicht verwunderlich. Er selbst habe erlebt, dass Jugendliche auf ihn zukamen und fragten, für wen er berichte. Wäre er von einer Boulevardzeitung gewesen, hätten sie ihn wohl zusammengeschlagen, zeigt sich der Redakteur überzeugt.

Für die erste Beerdigung eines der Opfer des Amoklaufs am Samstag, der 16-jährigen Nicole N., hat die Stadt ein Foto- und Filmverbot auf dem Gelände des Stadtfriedhofes ausgesprochen. Entsprechende Zettel mit einer Verfügung an die Journalisten verteilt. Darin heißt es, dass ohne das Verbot eine «ungestörte Trauerfeier und Bestattung nicht zu gewährleisten» sei. Polizisten schirmen deshalb am Samstag den Bereich um den Stadtfriedhof weiträumig ab. Auch an dem Schulgelände ist inzwischen der Bereich, an dem auch am Samstag noch zahlreiche Blumen und Kerzen von Trauernden niedergelegt wurden, für die Medien abgesperrt.

Der Leiter des Krisenstabs der Stadt Winnenden und stellvertretender Bürgermeister, Richard Fischer, verteidigt das Verbot am Samstag als völlig selbstverständlich. «Wir sind sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber der Pressearbeit.» Bei der Beerdigung gehe aber die Privatsphäre der Trauernden vor. «Wir hatten einfach die Bilder im Kopf, dass Angehörige am Grab gefilmt werden«, sagt Fischer. »Das wollten wir verhindern.”(ddp-bwb).

_Für mich ist hier das Thema Ende..
Eine traurige sache..die aber wohl irgendwann wieder passieren wird.
Ruhet alle in frieden.
Möget ihr in einer besseren welt sein...
Und in den schulen sollte man mal mehr auf die kinder achten....
Und kein normaler mensch es sei den er ist soldat soll eine waffe haben._


UPDATE
*ps2.omg der grosse brief war vom amoklauf davor...Ems. usw.*
Von dem neuen wurde fasst alles gelöscht..der hatte keinen breif hinterlassen..
Nur die standart einträge..was so abgeht in RL..etc..


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

ok Roman ich will jetzt deine Quellen wissen weil du ja n ganz schönen text schreibst aber der kann ja sonstwo her kommen woher hast du den seinen angeblichen abschiedsbrief gib uns n link oder die zeitung die den abgedruckt hat ich glaub nichts von dem was du hier verzapfst

edti: ok hab jetzt gelesen das der erste text von emstetten war (hättest das bild von Tim K. nicht hinmachen sollen das war iwie irreführend)
zu deinem text jap so kenn ich das auch aber ohne polizei, iwann gehören die gewaltphantasien gegenüber deiner peiniger einfach zum altag naja manche kriegens iwie unter kontrolle und manche nid (die laufen dann erst ma).


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Und...naja..die zeit heillt KEINE wunden...is so..


/sign zu 100%


----------



## Zez (15. März 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wieso wie ich?ich denke er häts verdient,er gefährdet andere menschen also muss er weg dafür das der rest leben kann.
> Für das größere wohl?


Nein.

Selbst in der Ethik des Utilitarismus (In der es darum geht das größt Mögliche Glück zu schaffen, für alle beteiligten) steht ein Menschenleben über dem Glück anderer.
Dazu - Was hast du als "Wohl" bz "Glück" davon, wenn er gefoltert wird? oO


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Ich find ja schlimm das wir gegen die Kritik von Pfeiffer und Konsorten nichts ausrichten können. Ich meine auch nid das der Pfeiffer eine böse Person ist, er hat aber einfach keine Ahnung. Das einzige schlimme is das er sich da voll reinhängt um uns eins auszuwischen. Der sieht da Szenen das hat man in seiner Jugend einfach noch nicht gehabt, da warns einfach nur paar Pixel (gabs das in seiner Zeit schon ?) und nichts realitätsnahes. Heut ham wa fast Fotorealismus und der hat keine Ahnung und meint eben, dass das gefährlich ist. Die meisten Alten guggen doch auch noch die S/W Filme und hörn Schlager, können wa auch ned verstehen und mögens deswegen nicht. Das was Hr. Pfeiffer u. a. da veranstalten ist ein Generationenkrieg, den die nicht gewinnen können. In ein paar Jahren gibts deren Generation au nimmer und dann wirds diese Diskussionen nimmer geben. War ja bei der Rock-Musik oder Filmen das selbe. Damals hätten se niemals SAW ausgestrahlt, heutzutage schon. 
Das müssen wir einfach aussitzen. Irgendwann werden wir au alte knacker sein und uns über neueartiges Zeug aufregen usw. 
Und Irgendwann werden die Leute auch ma checken, dass es nich die Spiele sind sonder die Eltern, Freunde und der Hang zu Waffen ist. Wenns sein muss müssen wir nur warten bis unsere Generation so alt is, dann werdens Gamer einfacher haben, wir müssen das eben durchstehen damits die nächste Generation einfacher hat. 

lg


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich find ja schlimm das wir gegen die Kritik von Pfeiffer und Konsorten nichts ausrichten können. Ich meine auch nid das der Pfeiffer eine böse Person ist, er hat aber einfach keine Ahnung. Das einzige schlimme is das er sich da voll reinhängt um uns eins auszuwischen. Der sieht da Szenen das hat man in seiner Jugend einfach noch nicht gehabt, da warns einfach nur paar Pixel (gabs das in seiner Zeit schon ?) und nichts realitätsnahes. Heut ham wa fast Fotorealismus und der hat keine Ahnung und meint eben, dass das gefährlich ist. Die meisten Alten guggen doch auch noch die S/W Filme und hörn Schlager, können wa auch ned verstehen und mögens deswegen nicht. Das was Hr. Pfeiffer u. a. da veranstalten ist ein Generationenkrieg, den die nicht gewinnen können. In ein paar Jahren gibts deren Generation au nimmer und dann wirds diese Diskussionen nimmer geben. War ja bei der Rock-Musik oder Filmen das selbe. Damals hätten se niemals SAW ausgestrahlt, heutzutage schon.
> Das müssen wir einfach aussitzen. Irgendwann werden wir au alte knacker sein und uns über neueartiges Zeug aufregen usw.
> Und Irgendwann werden die Leute auch ma checken, dass es nich die Spiele sind sonder die Eltern, Freunde und der Hang zu Waffen ist. Wenns sein muss müssen wir nur warten bis unsere Generation so alt is, dann werdens Gamer einfacher haben, wir müssen das eben durchstehen damits die nächste Generation einfacher hat.
> 
> lg



/sign

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlZe133KqOA...feature=related    Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to74niBT9oI    Part 2 

Das sind Ausschnitte von Hard aber Fair, bei einer Diskussion eines Gamers (der Ahnung hat von was er redet) und Pfeiffer.
In diesen kann man wirklich erkennen, wieviel Ahnung Pfeiffer wirklich.

(Danke Razyl für die links )


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wenns sein muss müssen wir nur warten bis unsere Generation so alt is, dann werdens Gamer einfacher haben, wir müssen das eben durchstehen damits die nächste Generation einfacher hat.
> 
> lg




Die Frage ist doch die: Werden wir als nächste Generation nicht genauso auf Trends und Modeerscheinungen der uns nachfolgenden Generationen reagieren wie es momentan der Fall ist? Werden wir dann nicht die fortschreitende Verrohung der Jugend und das fehlen von Werten genauso anprangern sowie Verbote und Restriktionen fordern? 

Man sollte die momentane Diskussion nicht einfach als Generationskonflikt betrachten, das wälzt das Problem nur auf uns und die uns nachfolgenden ab.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Noxiel es wird immer einen Grund für einen Generationenkonflikt geben, da geb ich dir recht, und dem können wir nur entkommen, indem wir aufgeschlossener für neues sind, und nicht wie Herr Pfeiffer einfach alles verbieten wollen, von dem wir keien Ahnung haben. Wenn Games wirklich ein Hauptgrund für Amokläufe wären oder ,wie Herr Pfeiffer selten Kompromissbereit zugegeben hat, auch andere Gebiete Schuld sind aber Games Auslöser wären, warum dann den letzten Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt loswerden wenn es nicht viel Klüger wäre das Fass erst garnicht fast vollaufen zu lassen. Bin jetzt en wenig abgeschweift aber trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das wir dem auch nit entkommen. Wer weiß was uns an der nächsten Generation stört ?
Ich hoffe ich bleibe auch noch bis ins hohe Alter über Tolerant gegenüber neuen Sachen. :/

lg


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bleibe auch noch bis ins hohe Alter über Tolerant gegenüber neuen Sachen. :/


ich denke das können wir alle nur hoffen


----------



## Thevike (15. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlZe133KqOA    Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to74niBT9oI    Part 2
> (Hab die Links repariert.)
> Das sind Ausschnitte von Hard aber Fair, bei einer Diskussion eines Gamers (der Ahnung hat von was er redet) und Pfeiffer.
> In diesen kann man wirklich erkennen, wieviel Ahnung Pfeiffer wirklich.


Also erst einmal danke für die Links.
Haben die den beiden eine Maulsperre verpasst bzw. arg geschnitten?
"Es gibt ja auch Spiele - keine Sorge, ich möchte den Namen gar nicht nennen - in denen Opfer vor Foltermaschinen weglaufen, halb bekleidet, schreiend, und dann geht es darum zu töten."
Herr CSU-Futzi: Nennen sie mir nun bitte ein Spiel in dem:
-Zivilisten zu töten sind (Ziel des Spiels) um Stufen aufzusteigen
-Foltermaschinen auf Zivilisten angewandt werden
-Zivilisten obendrein fast unbekleidet sind
-Man selbst den BÖSEN spielt, also flüchtende Leute töten soll

In der Regel ist hinter Shootern auch ein moralischer Wert oder nicht? In CoD muss man die bösen Nazis töten bzw. Terroristen, die mit Nuklearwaffen die Welt zu zerstören drohen. In CS ist die Einteilung der Seiten in Terrorist und Counterterrorist allein aus praktischen Gründen (könnten auch blaue gegen rote Soldaten sein).

Zu den Testkäufen:
Sie suchen selbstverständlich 2 Jugendliche aus die auch einigermaßen nach 16-18 aussehen. Ach was ein Zufall!
Die Spiele: 1 Shooter, 1 Strategiespiel und 2 Rollenspiele (GTA)
Beschreibung:
Der Shooter - Keine weitere Beschreibung. Es wird nur das Cover gezeigt (WW2 Szenerie)
Das Strategiespiel (C&C3) - Keine weitere Beschreibung. Aus dem Kontext heraus scheint es ebenfalls ein pöser Shooter zu sein. Irreführung? Ach was!
Die 2 Rollenspiele (GTA SA und GTA IV) - "Ein weiteres brutales Spiel, indem sich der Spieler durch eine Großstadt unter anderem mit Schusswaffen kämpfen muss." - Ähhh.... ja ne... Durchkämpfen? So mit Genozid?

Natürlich gehen die 2 Leute seitens der Spielerschaft nicht weiter auf diese Irreführung ein. Ich denk mal die werden nen ordentliches Sprechverbot für solche Fälle bekommen haben. Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären. Und eine sachliche Berichterstattung hat mit Zensur NICHTS zu tun.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> Die Spiele: 1 Shooter, 1 Strategiespiel und *2 Rollenspiele (GTA)*
> Beschreibung:
> *Der Shooter *- Keine weitere Beschreibung. Es wird nur das Cover gezeigt (WW2 Szenerie)


Zum 1. GTA und Rollenspiel? Ooook... GTA ist ein Actionspiel (Thirdpersonshooter,Rennspiel und wie gesagt Action)
zum 2. Faces of War ist kein Shooter sondern ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel :>


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> Also erst einmal danke für die Links.
> Haben die den beiden eine Maulsperre verpasst bzw. arg geschnitten?



Das ist nicht die komplette Sendung, sondern nur ein paar speziell ausgesuchte Themen...

http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/1792390
hier ist die gesamte Sendung allerdings in ner schlechten qualität...

btw die links hab ich von Razyl bekommen


----------



## Aromat05 (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum 1. GTA und Rollenspiel?


Ja der meint Wohl nur GTA SA weil mann dort sehr viel verändern kann wie in einem Rollenspiel Kleider tattos harre etc ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Ja der meint Wohl nur GTA SA weil mann dort sehr viel verändern kann wie in einem Rollenspiel Kleider tattos harre etc ^^


Jap,zum glück haben sie das wieder rausgenommen mit den ganzen Essen,Fitness zeugs etc ><


----------



## Aromat05 (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap,zum glück haben sie das wieder rausgenommen mit den ganzen Essen,Fitness zeugs etc ><


Wie so ich hab das super gefunden^^ Was findest du doof daran macht es Bisschen Realistischer, Woher kommen die Mukis ? er muss auch mal was futtern, und die tattos war ober geil und das mit den harren war noch geiler ^^


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Essen gibts doch immer noch, oder?
Hab GTA IV bisher nur bei einem Freund gespielt


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Wie so ich hab das super gefunden^^ Was findest du doof daran macht es Bisschen Realistischer, Woher kommen die Mukis ? er muss auch mal was futtern, und die tattos war ober geil und das mit den harren war noch geiler ^^


Das problem war daran einfach: Hast du nichts gegessen ne Zeitlang HP verloren,blöd manchmal in Missionen...>>
Die Idee war gut,aber war acuh in einigen FOren damals ein Kritikpunkt. 

@ Mookuh: Ja um deine Energie aufzufüllen,das wars. in GTA SA musstest du essen damit du nicht zu dünn wirst etc.


----------



## Thevike (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum 1. GTA und Rollenspiel? Ooook... GTA ist ein Actionspiel (Thirdpersonshooter,Rennspiel und wie gesagt Action)
> zum 2. Faces of War ist kein Shooter sondern ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel :>


1. GTA wird oft genug Rollenspiel genannt. Weil man wie gesagt in die Rolle schlüpft und nicht nur stupide Missionen macht sondern auch den Charakter voranbringen kann durch individuelles Handeln. Wenn du nen anderen Namen dafür hast ist es wohl ein Missverständnis.
2. Sry. Das Faces of War kannte ich nich und hatte nachm Video schließen den Namen scho wieder vergessen. Wie gesagt, sie habens sehr... Anders rüberkommen lassen. Wenn ich als Gamer schon das Gefühl hab, das es sich um einen Shooter handelt, was denkt denn dann wohl der Rest?


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Ja der meint Wohl nur GTA SA weil mann dort sehr viel verändern kann wie in einem Rollenspiel Kleider tattos harre etc ^^


GTA sa war noch das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das neue is echt für die tonne. Aber gta is doch kein rollenspiel sondern ein sandboxgame oder wie man die dinger nennt.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> GTA sa war noch das beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sorry,aber GTA sa war das schlimmste. Allein das Szenario - bah >< Und die Grafik war eindeutig nicht GTA würdig 
GTA IV > all, eins der besten Spiele ever.Allein die Glaubwürdigkeit der Stadt etc. <3
Und GTA ist eher Actionthirdpersonshooter. Rollenspiel ist da ein wenig anders :> 

Aber egal weg mit den Offtopic xD


----------



## dalai (15. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Und die einzige Sorge die hier der eine oder andere hier hat ist, wie die Politik oder Presse
> es ausschlachtet ??
> Ob evtl. wieder den Spielen die Schuld gegeben wird und ich gefahr laufe, dass mein Lieblingsspiel
> verboten wird ??
> ...



Vielleicht ist unsere Gesellschaft so weit, dass jeder nur noch für sich selber denkt, war wahrscheinlich schon immer so. Ich weiss selber wie es ist, um jemanden zu verlieren, der noch zu jung zum sterben ist und es nicht verdient hätte, dann hat man Mitgefühl. Bei jemanden den man nicht kennt sieht man bloss die Todesmeldung und denkt ein paar Sekunden, in Fall dieses Amoklaufs vielleicht ein paar Tage lang darüber nach, wenn nichts mehr in den Medien steht vergisst man es einfach.
Man wird jedoch immer wütend wenn danach etwasem, dass man selber macht die Schuld zugeschieben wird. Dann findet man es ungerechtfertigt, bloss weil von Tausenden/Millionen Spielern einer so etwas macht, macht es ja sicher nicht jeder. 

Wenn jedoch eine Person seelisch völlig zu Ende ist, können "Killergames" einer von vielen Faktoren sein, die jemanden zu einem Amoklauf treiben. Es gibt aber viel wichtigere oder zumindestens gleichwichtige Faktoren, wie zum Beispiel Nähe zu Waffen, schlechte Erziehung, Mobbing oder schlicht und einfach Pech.


Noch zum (Offtopic) GTA: Von der Story her finde ich Gta IV und Vice City am besten, von der Grafik und den Möglichkeiten im Spiel GTAIV noch weit vor GTA SA. Die Möglichkeiten die SA hätte wurden nicht voll ausgeschöpft, die Story könnte ein filmreifer, schwerer Aufstieg aus dem Ghetto in die High Society der Beverly Hills. Als nächstes kann man denk ich Niko Bellic in L.A. erwarten, Rockstar Games hätte bereits die Grundlage der Stadt vom MIdnight Club L.A. her, vielleicht kommt es sogar zu einem Zusammentreffen von Carl Johnson (SA) und Nico Bellic, oder kann man am Anfang des Spiels wählen ob man C.J. oder Nico nimmt, falls das alles auf einer CD passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (15. März 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Spiels wählen ob man C.J. oder Nico nimmt, falls das alles auf einer CD passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wen schon DVD^^ oder Blue Rady


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Als nächstes kann man denk ich Niko Bellic in L.A. erwarten, Rockstar Games hätte bereits die Grundlage der Stadt vom MIdnight Club L.A. her, vielleicht kommt es sogar zu einem Zusammentreffen von Carl Johnson (SA) und Nico Bellic, oder kann man am Anfang des Spiels wählen ob man C.J. oder Nico nimmt, falls das alles auf einer CD passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer GTA voll durchhat kann im RGSC ein Flugticket sehen ausgestellt auf Niko bellic Reiseziel: San Andreas
Eher denke ich das Rockstar endlich mal eine Story mit einen Charackter weiterführt - was ich acuh hoffe, Niko ist verdammt symphatisch und cool :>
Aber wie Rockstar Games sagte,werden sie erstmal kleinere (oder auch größere) addons/DLC für GTA IV bringen.

@ Übermir:
Eher DvD - Bluray hmm mal sehen,glaub ich aber nicht daran.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. März 2009)

ganz lustig des von den medien rum erzählt wird er spielte "viel" counterstrike...

*Sein Steam account zeigt eindeutig wahre fakten:*
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197999229296
0.1 stunden gespielt in den letzen zwei wochen...

Drecks Lügerei im TV.


----------



## dalai (15. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Wen schon DVD^^ oder Blue Ray



Das weiss ich auch, nur nenne ich, weil Xbox 360 und PS3 nicht beide das gleiche haben, das runde Ding mit dem Loch in der Mitte einfach CD^^ 

--> schon wieder offtopic, passt nicht zum eigentlich traurigen Thema, wir hätten auch einen GTA-Thread hervorkramen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (15. März 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> ganz lustig des von den medien rum erzählt wird er spielte "viel" counterstrike...
> 
> *Sein Steam account zeigt eindeutig wahre fakten:*
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197999229296
> ...



Wieso mit virtuellen Waffen spielen wenn er auch Spftair-guns und vielleicht sogar echte Waffen zur Verfügung hatte.


----------



## Syane (15. März 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Wieso mit virtuellen Waffen spielen wenn er auch Spftair-guns und vielleicht sogar echte Waffen zur Verfügung hatte.



Er hatte nicht nur vielleicht Echte Waffen zur Verfügung ..sondern doe hat er gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (15. März 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> ganz lustig des von den medien rum erzählt wird er spielte "viel" counterstrike...
> 
> *Sein Steam account zeigt eindeutig wahre fakten:*
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197999229296
> ...


Und wie willst du das beweisen das das sein accout ist? O.o es gibt sicher auch noch 100 andre die gleich heissen und den gleich nach namen haben^^


----------



## dalai (15. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Er hatte nicht nur vielleicht Echte Waffen zur Verfügung ..sondern doe hat er gehabt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, während der Tat hatte er echte Waffen zu verfügung, ist ja logisch. Aber ich meine Vorher, im Schützenverein seines Vaters durfte er glaub ich keine echten Waffen gebrauchen, vielleicht aber zu Hause?

@ Aromat: Es gibt mindestens 3 Leute die so heissen, die andern beiden haben aber nicht den gleichen Jahrgang wie er, und eine Fälschung ist es sicher nicht. Wenn man gleich heisst wie er, ist man wahrscheinlich froh wenn das Thema aus den Medien ist.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das beweisen das das sein accout ist? O.o es gibt sicher auch noch 100 andre die gleich heissen und den gleich nach namen haben^^



"Zuletzt online: vor 5 tagen"
Genau die Spiele auf dem Steam Acc. die die Polizei an Presse weiter gegebenhat. Wäre ein sehr großer zufall.


----------



## Aromat05 (15. März 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> "Zuletzt online: vor 5 tagen"
> Genau die Spiele auf dem Steam Acc. die die Polizei an Presse weiter gegebenhat. Wäre ein sehr großer zufall.


Ja das Spiel Counter Strike Wurde gesagt aber nicht welches O.o 
wie so sollte er cs CZ spiel=kotz Grafik und er sicher super pc hat weil er am letzten abend angeblich Far Cry 2 Gespielt hat?

Kann ich mir da Schlecht vorstellen warum der kein Css gespielt hat^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Ja das Spiel Counter Strike Wurde gesagt aber nicht welches O.o
> wie so sollte er cs CZ spiel=kotz Grafik und er sicher super pc hat weil er am letzten abend angeblich Far Cry 2 Gespielt hat?
> 
> Kann ich mir da Schlecht vorstellen warum der kein Css gespielt hat^^


vll weil er CSS sch**** fand genau wie ich ich zock au lieber 1.6 und auf meinem PC würd auch FC2 laufen also das is kein grund


----------



## Aromat05 (16. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vll weil er CSS sch**** fand genau wie ich ich zock au lieber 1.6 und auf meinem PC würd auch FC2 laufen also das is kein grund


Wie so sollte css Scheiss sein O.o


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Wie so sollte css Scheiss sein O.o


an alle die auf der CSS vs. 1.6 Thematik weiterstreiten ähh ihc mein diskutieren möchten sollten vll. mal nen threat eröffnen auch hier im GudW forum aber das wird ZU sehr OT.


----------



## Aromat05 (16. März 2009)

Ja ich weiss darum streit ich so weiter dein cs1.6 ist kacke


----------



## Lillyan (16. März 2009)

Kommt zum Thema zurück. Dieser Thread ist nicht dazu da um darüber zu diskutieren welches Spiel besser ist.


----------



## Maladin (16. März 2009)

Da der Offtopic hier nicht abreißt schließe ich diesen Thread hiermit.

Wer noch etwas zur Thematik beizutragen hat, kann mir das gerne per PN mitteilen und ich öffne den Thread wieder.

/wink maladin


----------

